#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-11
<ubotu> New bug: #119763 in enigmail (main) "upgrade to feisty breaks decryption with enigmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119763
<ubotu> New bug: #119764 in firefox (main) "many sites unbrowseable with firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119764
<ubotu> New bug: #119766 in gnomebaker (universe) "Wrong spelling in message Polish translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119766
<ubotu> New bug: #119767 in xaralx (multiverse) "xaralx is unusable on feisty ppc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119767
<ubotu> New bug: #119768 in gnomebaker (universe) "GnomeBaker menu Polish translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119768
<ubotu> New bug: #119769 in gthumb (main) "Hot Keys feature: special shell characters not escaped in %f macros" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119769
<ubotu> New bug: #119770 in desktop-effects (main) "Wrong label of button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119770
<ubotu> New bug: #119771 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Restricted Drivers Manager not working with Mobilty Radeon 9700 - Ubuntu 7.10 Alpha 1 (32 bit)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119771
<ubotu> New bug: #119772 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier thinks locally built packages are upgradeable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119772
<ubotu> New bug: #119773 in Ubuntu "i915 DRM module not recognizing I945GM for Gutsy Tribe 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119773
<ubotu> New bug: #119774 in Ubuntu "allow the use authenticated smb shares without editing /ect/fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119774
<ubotu> New bug: #119775 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119775
<ubotu> New bug: #119776 in amarok (main) "amarok playlist error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119776
<ubotu> New bug: #119777 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Not work network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119777
<ubotu> New bug: #119778 in Ubuntu "error message : missing directory  "/var/run/cups/certs"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119778
<ubotu> New bug: #119779 in gtk-gnutella (universe) "gtk-gnutella segfaults every time it is run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119779
<ubotu> New bug: #119782 in Ubuntu "Lose Bluetooth At Gnome Start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119782
<ubotu> New bug: #119783 in rhythmbox (main) "Usability: Rythmbox bogs the user with zillions of error boxes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119783
<ubotu> New bug: #119784 in Ubuntu "Can't increase resolution with ATI Radeon 9600 & Hyundai L90D+ in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119784
<ubotu> New bug: #119785 in hal (main) "Feisty CD_RW__CRX830E doesnt read DVDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119785
<ubotu> New bug: #119787 in Ubuntu "unmounting usb devices via kde desktop icons problematic (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119787
<ubotu> New bug: #119790 in gnome-app-install (main) "Add/Remove Applications should tell you if a program's localized to your language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119790
<dholbach> good morning
<coNP> guten morgen dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey coNP
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: how's it going?
<thekorn> dholbach: fine, nice weekend, started some work on py-lp-bugs
<dholbach> rock and roll
<thekorn> sftp://thekorn@bazaar.launchpad.net/~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/api.changes.gsoc/ is the branch
<dholbach> asac, pitti and keescook are all anxious to hear about it :)
<dholbach> if you want me to give it a review, let me know
<jovans> is there a kernel update soon for feisty?
<thekorn> dholbach: I think the new Buglist module is working well, I added "api_test_Buglist.py" to show the features
<dholbach> woah
<dholbach> great work
<thekorn> that was the easier part, the Bug class might be harder as it is more complex
<coNP> What is the proper way to get emacs22 in Ubuntu?
<coNP> Should I file a bug report?
<persia> coNP: The first step is to file a bug (tag: upgrade).  Then, check if there is an upgrade bug in Debian, and link it.  After that, check if Debian will upload soon, in which case you want to wait.  If Debian will not upload soon, and you want to package it, ask in #ubuntu-motu about updating a package to a new upstream version.
<dholbach> hey mvo
<mvo> hey dholbach
<coNP> thanks persia
<coNP> however emacs is a main package
<ubotu> New bug: #119794 in ltsp-manager (universe) "missing dependencie on python-ltsp (dup-of: 104391)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119794
<ubotu> New bug: #32324 in dcc (universe) "dcc-client configuration fails / security problem?" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32324
<ubotu> New bug: #119795 in Ubuntu "Please include Emacs22 in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119795
<ubotu> New bug: #119796 in openbox (universe) "Please include Openbox 3.4.2 in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119796
<ubotu> New bug: #119797 in baobab (universe) "Baobab doesn't show the real disk usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119797
<ubotu> New bug: #119798 in gtkpod (universe) "gtkpod should work out of the box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119798
<ubotu> New bug: #119799 in treeline (universe) "It dies when you right click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119799
<ubotu> New bug: #119800 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier makes X crash and nautilus complain about bonobo-activation-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119800
<ubotu> New bug: #119802 in baobab (universe) "GiBibyte and Gigabyte problem with the french translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119802
<ubotu> New bug: #119803 in kdemultimedia (main) "kmix doesn't respect volume levels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119803
<coNP> if I provided a bugfix debdiff to an application in main is whom should I subscribe?
<coNP> by the way lionel suggested that the patch might go directly to the bzr repo, how could I do this?
<Arby> coNP: I would assume the maintainer of the relevant package
<Arby> although launchpad may do that anyway I'm not sure
<coNP> I guess there are no package maintainers in Ubuntu (or is it only true for Universe)?
<lionel> coNP: I think the best way for apport is ask pitti
<crimsun> coNP: ubuntu-main-sponsors LP team
<coNP> thanks crimsun, then first I ask pitti which way to choose
<lionel> coNP: apport is special. It's an Ubuntu tool that we maintain, so all changes have to go first, in the bzr repo
<coNP> yep, the other patch I created is for update-manager
<coNP> I guess the same holds for that
<mvo> coNP: update-manager please directly to me
<mvo> coNP: I maintain it in bzr, so I really like to keep the uploaded packages and the bzr repo in sync
<coNP> mvo: bug 114207
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114207 in update-manager "Window title is not marked for translation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114207
<mvo> coNP: cool, thanks!
<coNP> apport to pitti then?
<mvo> yes
* coNP hugs the wholee bughunter channel :)
<Arby> coNP must have really long arms :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119806 in Ubuntu "some alternatives are missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119806
<ubotu> New bug: #119808 in dcc (universe) "Warnings (read/password) during installation of dcc-common" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119808
<ubotu> New bug: #119809 in glibc (main) "Race condition during unwind code after thread cancellation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119809
<ubotu> New bug: #119810 in evolution (main) "Files with international characters in the filename don't save properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119810
<ubotu> New bug: #119812 in rest2web (universe) "syntax error on apt-get install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119812
<ubotu> New bug: #119813 in Ubuntu "gnome mouse settings don't affect touchpad configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119813
<ubotu> New bug: #119814 in firefox (main) "/usr/share/doc/firefox/MPL missing in gutsy package" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119814
<ubotu> New bug: #119815 in Ubuntu "launchpad send bug report reply via email does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119815
<ubotu> New bug: #119816 in Ubuntu "Problem: The project uses the Java Platform called "Motorola iDEN SDK for J2ME(TM) Technology", but this platform was not found." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119816
<ubotu> New bug: #116981 in restricted-manager "r-d-m fails if modules have been manually disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116981
<ubotu> New bug: #119817 in thunderbird (main) "Does not offer to open Excel spreadsheets with Openoffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119817
<ubotu> New bug: #119818 in Ubuntu "wpa does not work with networkmanager, WEP works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119818
<ubotu> New bug: #119819 in sane-backends (main) "scanimage -L crashes with HP ScanJet 4100c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119819
<ubotu> New bug: #118281 in adept (main) "Kernel upgrade - System restart required" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118281
<ubotu> New bug: #119821 in dh-make (main) "dh_make does not follow blueprint" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119821
<ubotu> New bug: #119822 in aptitude (main) "aptitude should respect standardized units" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119822
<ubotu> New bug: #119823 in gnome-print (universe) "Unable to specify custom PPD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119823
<ubotu> New bug: #119824 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No harddisks after resume from sleep with ata_piix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119824
<ubotu> New bug: #119825 in Ubuntu "installer created syntactically incorrect fstab given partition names containing spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119825
<ubotu> New bug: #119826 in Ubuntu "Fn key doen not work on compaq presario laptop in Xubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119826
<ubotu> New bug: #119827 in alsamixergui (universe) "2.6.20-16 update loses sound capability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119827
<ubotu> New bug: #119828 in linux-meta (main) "Intel Wireless 4965 A/G/N Card Drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119828
<pygi> bdmurray, poke
<ubotu> New bug: #119829 in java-common (main) "Java crashes running ldap browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119829
<ubotu> New bug: #119830 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice 2.2 crushed after closing pps application in Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119830
* Hobbsee pokes pygi in greeting.
* Hobbsee splats bdmurray with a hammer, also in greeting.
<pygi> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<pygi> how are you today? ^_^
<Hobbsee> doing pretty well :)
<pygi> glad to hear
<Hobbsee> work didnt turn out to be hell, as it was expected to be
<Hobbsee> so that was good :)
<pygi> :P
<calc> Hobbsee: good morning :)
<Hobbsee> hey calc, how's it going?  :)
<calc> Hobbsee: doing great :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119831 in cupsys (main) "Installing custom ppd dosen't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119831
* pygi has 5 exams this week :P
<pygi> so not good =)
<Hobbsee> erk
<Hobbsee> i have 3 over hte next 2 weeks
* Hobbsee needs to study.
<pygi> meh, one of my exams tomorrow
<pygi> bdmurray, when you get time, pls poke
<pygi> (or just approve me to ubuntu-qa team)
<ubotu> New bug: #119832 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "PERC 5i driver bug in Edgy. Drives go offline after writing 7+ gigabytes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119832
<ubotu> New bug: #119833 in gtk-recordmydesktop (universe) "UI problem while encoding video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119833
<ubotu> New bug: #119836 in thunderbird (main) "Latest version hungs after downloading new mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119836
<ubotu> New bug: #119835 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Wireless kill switch not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119835
<ubotu> New bug: #119837 in openoffice.org (main) "Printing booklet with multiple portrait and landscape pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119837
<ubotu> New bug: #119838 in language-pack-en-base (main) "language-pack-en-base will not install during dist-upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119838
<mikkael> i filed this bug here, but its invalid..how do i remove it ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106205
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106205 in linux-source-2.6.20 "system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> mikkael: click on  linux-source-2.6.20 (ubuntu), change the status to rejected, hit save changes
<mikkael> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #119839 in Ubuntu "skype (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119839
<ubotu> New bug: #119840 in shntool (universe) "shntool: new upstream major release version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119840
<ubotu> New bug: #119841 in gnome-panel (main) "Menu bar moved to right side unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119841
<ubotu> New bug: #119842 in shntool (universe) "Please sync shntool (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119842
<ubotu> New bug: #119843 in kicad (universe) "Cannot open kicad help files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119843
<ubotu> New bug: #119845 in python-stdlib-extensions (main) "import OpenGL.Tk segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119845
<ubotu> New bug: #119848 in cryptsetup (universe) "no longer creates non-LUKS partitions." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119848
<ubotu> New bug: #119849 in util-linux (main) "[gutsy]  mount -o remount no stopped to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119849
<ubotu> New bug: #119851 in kdebase (main) "[gutsy]  kdm gives error on anything but "start"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119851
<ubotu> New bug: #119856 in gnome-terminal (main) "dpkg was interupted you must mnnually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119856
<ubotu> New bug: #119862 in kdevelop3 (universe) "KDevelop crashes randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119862
<ubotu> New bug: #119861 in totem (main) "error on playing wmv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119861
<ubotu> New bug: #119865 in pidgin (main) "Typo in italian transaltion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119865
<ubotu> New bug: #119868 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu: scp crashes with File size limit exceeded " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119868
<ubotu> New bug: #119869 in firefox (main) "mojilla firefox crashes very often" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119869
<coNP> The Ubuntu Wiki states (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-fb119da008af90df2a8efdc1e7b093af95deb720) that launchpad.net/rosetta is the proper place to manage translations, however, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu seems to be a better starting place. What do you think, should this be changed?
<ubotu> New bug: #119872 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "BugList's filters do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119872
<ubotu> New bug: #119873 in gnupg2 (main) "[gutsy]  Rebuild with libcurl4-gnutls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119873
<ubotu> New bug: #119874 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "please support marking a bug as duplicate" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119874
<ubotu> New bug: #119875 in k3b (main) "K3B 1.0.0 can't rip any DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119875
<persia> coNP: please
<coNP> persia: okay I'm going to fix this
<persia> coNP: You might consider a link of the form [https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu Rosetta]  (if I remember the syntax correctly).
<persia> coNP: That way you can have a nice sentence like: "Ubuntu translations are managed in Rosetta", with Rosetta as a link.
<coNP> persia: thanks, nice idea
<persia> coNP: Thanks for noticing and fixing it.
<coNP> however not entirely good
<ubotu> New bug: #119876 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "please support deleting attachments" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119876
<coNP> because we want to have the link in the message so that we can copy-paste it as an answer
<coNP> therefore an explicit link is needed, launchpad does not recognize that this has been pasted from a wiki page
<persia> !translations seems a better solution to that, in my opinion.
<coNP> what do you mean by that?
<persia> !translations
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translations - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<persia> coNP: It's apparently not implemented, but telling ubotu about translations (with a full URL) so that people don't have to copy & paste from the wiki.
<coNP> I guess many people copy-paste stock responses from the wiki
<persia> coNP: Sorry.  Wrong context.  You're absolutely correct.
<ubotu> New bug: #119877 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange doesn't support Exchange 2007 OWA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119877
<ubotu> New bug: #119879 in nautilus (main) "Boomarks adds folders but doesnt show them on the left pane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119879
<ubotu> New bug: #119881 in dosfstools (main) "Please sync dosfstools (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119881
* coNP waves at pochu 
* pochu waves back :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119863 in gnome-panel (main) "Just about to fall sleep mouse click and this" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119863
<ubotu> New bug: #119619 in pidgin (main) "fail, crashes on logout" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119619
<ubotu> New bug: #119883 in Ubuntu "Mouse keys can remain active when enable keyboard accessibility features is disabled in AccessX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119883
<ubotu> New bug: #119885 in rdiff-backup (main) "rdiff-backup crashes while accessing old data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119885
<dholbach> thekorn: I reviewed your api changes briefly and dropped you a mail
<ubotu> New bug: #119886 in evolution (main) "Evolution loses connection with microsoft exchange server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119886
<ubotu> New bug: #119887 in apt-file (universe) "merged package contains spurious files" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119887
<ubotu> New bug: #119889 in awffull (universe) "Segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119889
<pygi> bdmurray, poke
<bdmurray> pygi: hello
<pygi> bdmurray, hey ^_^
<pygi> bdmurray, mind approving me for membership? ^_^
<coNP> why is hug day on -devel and not here?
<bdmurray> coNP: We have been trying that to get more developers involved
<coNP> thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> We are still testing / evaluating it
<pygi> bdmurray, in ubuntu-qa ofcourse =)
<bdmurray> pygi: is your launchpad user name also pygi?
<pygi> bdmurray, mario-danic
<bdmurray> pygi: could you mail the QA application, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA , to me and I'll review today
<pygi> bdmurray, meh, I was part of QA already ages ago, it's just that I quit :)
* pygi is always polite, have a lot of bugs triaged, is especially interested in cd-recording packages lately, and I've read everything that is there :p
<pygi> there's the application bdmurray ^_^
* pygi hides
<Hobbsee> oh darn, mvo's not here
<pygi> Hobbsee, true. what ya need out of him?
<bdmurray> pygi: I'd like to see some of your triaging work though.  Could you mail me some bugs you've worked on or put them on some cut & paste site?
<pygi> bdmurray, sure, why not :)
<Hobbsee> pygi: i'd like to make a change to dput, and he's the last one who's uploaded it
<Hobbsee> er...okay, dput doesnt seem to be done in revu anymore
<pygi> bdmurray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/ (all those, including closed ones), https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libisofs (closed bug)
<pygi> should be enough? :)
* pygi closes a lot of bugs anyway :P
<pygi> (with a fix ofcourse :))
<Hobbsee> sorry, bzr.  i wonder why
<pygi> Hobbsee, hm? :)
<pygi> Hobbsee, hm, I've got a question
<Hobbsee> pygi: i'm wondering why dput isnt beign maintained in bzr anymore.
<Hobbsee> pygi: shoot
<pygi> how much would you hate me if I used cdrskin for k3b instead of wodim?
<pygi> it might solve *some* of the problems that k3b has with burning
<ubotu> New bug: #119890 in file (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119890
<Hobbsee> pygi: um, i'm the wrong person to ask.  if it's sane, and fixes bugs and solves problems, and brings me chocolate, then it's a good thing.
<pygi> Hobbsee, meh, who am I supposed to ask when there's no real maintainer of k3b?
<Hobbsee> pygi: sealne
<pygi> well, I can't ask him since he isn't here =)
<Hobbsee> and/or tonio
<Hobbsee> as they make the most uploads to it
<pygi> they are never around
<pygi> imho it should solve 90% of the problems related to wodim/cdrecord where it's their fault
<Hobbsee> they're at a linux conference -w hat do you expect?
<pygi> (and not directly of k3b)
<pygi> nothing, nothing :)
<Hobbsee> and tonio_ just got reset - he has been here.  his connection's stuffed, atm
<pygi> so much bugs
<pygi> bdmurray, ^_^
<pygi> Hobbsee, poke me pls when tonio_ is around?
<bdmurray> pygi: Are you looking to set the importance for brasero bugs?
<Hobbsee> pygi: he'll join #kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> but if i see, and remember, then sure
<pygi> bdmurray, one of the reasons, yes
<pygi> Hobbsee, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #119891 in totem (main) "choppy video playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119891
<ubotu> New bug: #119893 in linux-meta (main) "Kubuntu Feisty, 2.6.20-* Boot Freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119893
<ubotu> New bug: #119892 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice base, automatic formulary function is crash at finish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119892
<ubotu> New bug: #119895 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  affinity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119895
<ubotu> New bug: #119897 in totem (main) "Mp3 playback interupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119897
<ubotu> New bug: #119899 in thunderbird (main) "message filtering broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119899
<ubotu> New bug: #119900 in busybox (main) "mkswap in installer does not support space greater than 2GB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119900
<ubotu> New bug: #119901 in Ubuntu "blank screen for terminal shell when coming back from sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119901
<ubotu> New bug: #119903 in libgksu (main) "Merge with Debian to v2.0.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119903
<ubotu> New bug: #119906 in update-manager (main) "Showing common users a diff is BAD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119906
<ubotu> New bug: #119907 in xine-lib (main) "libxine should support ttf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119907
<ubotu> New bug: #119908 in dovecot (main) "Dovecot crashes on index files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119908
<ubotu> New bug: #119909 in file (main) "Please sync file (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119909
<ubotu> New bug: #119904 in Ubuntu "No Bluetooth device found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119904
<ubotu> New bug: #119910 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Gnome should remember panel order and state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119910
<Arby> evening bughunters :)
<Arby> I need a bit of help interpreting backtraces
<Admiral_Chicago> got a link Arby
<Arby> one moment
<Arby> bug 108286
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108286 in adept "Adept crash after updating" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108286
<Arby> and bug 115290
<Admiral_Chicago> looking...
<Arby> bug 115290
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115290 in adept "adept_manager crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115290
<Arby> are ^^those two duplicates?
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik, we can't do anything with the first bug because there is no debugging symbol
<Admiral_Chicago> 3~no
<Admiral_Chicago> err no
<Arby> OK
<Arby> I don't really understand those, large chunks are the same but not identical
<Admiral_Chicago> we would need them to install ... adept-manager-dbgsym and try to crash it again
<Admiral_Chicago> when / if it does, attach the full crash report (found in /var/cache)
<Admiral_Chicago> get that retraced and looked where they crashed
<Arby> hmm, I'm not optimistic on getting a response but I'll try
<Arby> adept has quite a few of those
<Admiral_Chicago> you can always ask
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, unfortunetly they crash isn't being caught by something like apport or the KDE crash management system (i forget what is called)
<Arby> I'm told they should get passed upstream but in the current state it hardly seems worth it
<Arby> they seem more or less useless at present
<Admiral_Chicago> told by whom?
<Arby> Riddell
<Arby> but they clearly need more work before that's worth doing
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm okay sec...
<Arby> I'm just working through the bug list for adept trying to clean up as much as possible
<ubotu> New bug: #119911 in totem (main) "Does not play mov in browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119911
<ubotu> New bug: #119912 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "wireless doesn't initialize in Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119912
<ubotu> New bug: #119913 in bash (main) "bash hangs infinitely; related to replace_history_data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119913
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik, with no debugging symbol found, there is no way to know where / why it crashed and would be useless upstream
<Arby> Admiral_Chicago: that's my thinking as well
<Arby> hence why I'm asking lots of questions about what to do with them :)
<Admiral_Chicago> unless Riddell knows something I don't...if I were you I would politely disagree with him.
<Arby> to be fair I didn't get time to discuss specifics with him
<Arby> I was looking for him just now but he's not around
<Arby> I guess the best I can do is ask the reporters to install debug symbols and report if it happens again
<Admiral_Chicago> i have him tracked down...but to be honest we don't send them upstream without a full crash report.
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a second.
<Arby> I'd /like/ to just close them but I don't think I should do that yet :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ask them for debugging symbols and a full crash report.
<Arby> right, will do
<Admiral_Chicago> correction: we don't send upstream without a full crash report that has been retraced
<nixternal> a lot of boogs need to be looked at by upstream, but the current apport crash logs that I see a lot of, get laughed at...there needs to be much more information otherwise upstream will close them if you don't provide it..and look at it as a 1 time hiccup
<nixternal> whether it is right or wrong isn't up to me unfortunately
<Arby> OK well at least I've got a course of action now
<Arby> I'm not too optimistic of success but I can try
<nixternal> the worst thing you can do is close a bug which can be reopened :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Arby: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/dholbach look at crasher bugs section
<Arby> looking
<Arby> on the subject of adept can anyone confirm bug 119089
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119089 in adept "Unable to fetch the Developer Changelog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119089
<nixternal> Arby: I can't fetch it, so let me confirm it for you
<Arby> OK it's not working here either so that makes it confirmed
<Arby> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> there you go
<Arby> nixternal: any idea what package provides debugging symbols for adept?
<Arby> adept-dbg or similar doesn't seem to exist
<nixternal> gdb
<pygi> bdmurray, poke :)
<Arby> nixternal: thanks yet again :)
<Arby> the adept bug stomping continues
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> adept is a pita
<nixternal> at this current time that is
<Arby> yes, yes it is
<Arby> I spent most of yesterday afternoon on it
<Arby> doesn't feel like I made a dent yet
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, thats how it is with bugs
<Arby> awaiting approval to ubuntu-qa so I can wishlist a bunch of stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> but once you get bit my the bug work, it gets to be addictive
<Arby> tell me about it
<Admiral_Chicago> Arby: hugday is wednesday, you could ask then
<Arby> I'm busy wednseday unfortunately
<Arby> so I'm getting my efforts in early
<Arby> got inspired by nixternal s squashing marathon and set about a package :)
* pochu waves at Arby!
<Arby> hey pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #119914 in Ubuntu "CPU Frequency scaling not working for Toshiba Satellite M40x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119914
<ubotu> New bug: #119915 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "linux-image-2.6.22 causes udevd to eat-up CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119915
<Arby> pochu: I also have an iso test going just over there --> :)
<pochu> hehe, cool :)
<morty> nixternal: last week you unassigned me from a bug that needs more info - on bug day one of the task is to reassign bugs without owners. Can you explain why you did that? Should I have done something different?
<ubotu> New bug: #119916 in gstreamer (universe) "gst-plugins-bad: real support not compiled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119916
<nixternal> morty: were you planning on fixing that bug like right nwo?
<nixternal> what bug was it btw?
<nixternal> I unassigned a ton of people this past week
<morty> bug 116798
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116798 in kdepim "Kmail does not correctly decrypt base64 message" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116798
<nixternal> were you going to fix that?
<morty> No. I just thought that assigning yourself while asking for info was standard practice
<nixternal> ahh, not that I know of. Assignment means you are the person working on the fix
<nixternal> that is the "hey leave this one alone, i am fixing it" type deal :)
<morty> Is that what In Progress is for?
<nixternal> that is part of it as well, yes
<nixternal> if you assign yourself to a bug, then developers who might be able to fix it or can fix it or get it fixed will pass it by because they think someone is already working on it
<Arby> nixternal: 'needs info' seems to be a special case according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<Arby> triagers are told to assign bugs to themselves while they gather enough info to confirm
<Arby> if that's wrong I'd like to know since I have several bugs assigned to me for that reason
<ubotu> New bug: #119919 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Information-Window that "Windows-Applications" isn't installed, isn't translated to german" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119919
<ubotu> New bug: #119921 in Ubuntu "Hardware sensors not working on Toshiba Satellite M40x (need omnibook module)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119921
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> I wonder why that is...I never assign myself to bugs
<jjesse> yes?
<nixternal> yes what ;p
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe
<jjesse> you found it interesting :)
* jjesse hates UPS, lost one of my packages that had the server for my lab :(
<nixternal> jjesse: do you ever remember assigning a bug to yourself if you are just asking for more info?
<jjesse> nixternal: i do that all that time, i assign myself the bug especially if i ask for more info
<nixternal> orly
<jjesse> then i follow up if that bug doesn't get response
<jjesse> if i get response, i try to assign it ot the right contact
<nixternal> I always skip those bugs because I feel people are working on them
<nixternal> hey, you learn something new everyday..that must have changed though
<nixternal> sflaw is the one I learned from last year
<Arby> who would know the definitive answer?
<Arby> or do we just assume the wiki is right and nixternal is wrong ;)
<Arby> (first time for everything)
<jjesse> what does the wiki say?
<nixternal> Arby: well, I would do what that wiki says...right now it seems there are 4 or more of you against my lonely one ;p
<ubotu> New bug: #119922 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "missing documentation of dblink in postgresql-contrib-8.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119922
<nixternal> jjesse: wiki says what you aall are saying
<stgraber> nixternal: yes, I've read about that "assign to yourself when triaging", but didn't see much people actually doing that, I personally only assign to myself when fixing a bug (mean In progress + assigned to me)
<jjesse> i thought thats what i was taught to do
<stgraber> nixternal: (and I hate to have hundreds of bug assigned to me :) )
<jjesse> i thought it would give the person who created the bug a single point of contact
<nixternal> stgraber: ya, same here
<Arby> sounds like we might need a bit of clarification on policy here
<nixternal> I subscribe to every bug I comment on, so I get an email when there is a change...to many, but I get them :)
<jjesse> i get a ton of bug mail as well
<Arby> I think we all do
<Admiral_Chicago> lol
<Arby> I have gmail account just for bug mail :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i have 300 + bug mails now...
<stgraber> nixternal: same for me, then when I want to look at my triaging list I just check the bugs I'm subscribed to and if I want to fix some bug, I look at my assigned list
<nixternal> yup, I flag messages with nixternal@ubuntu.com && [BUG so I know which ones are mine
<Admiral_Chicago> i just go to bugs in my LP page, that makes it much easier to keep track.
<Arby> me too
<nixternal> heh, all bugs are my bugs...I just click on the kubuntu-team lists and go at it
<bdmurray> Arby: what was the question needing a definitive answer?
<Arby> bdmurray: should triagers assign 'needs info' bugs to themselves?
<bdmurray> By the way if anybody wants a _lot_ of bug mail subscribe to the ubuntu-bugs mailing list
<Arby> if they intend to gather that info
<Arby> bdmurray: don't need that much thanks :)
<bdmurray> Arby: Yes, that is what is in the wiki and that is what I would prefer with the hopes that people would close them in 4 weeks if there is no response.
<Arby> bdmurray: right, thanks. we had some confusion here
<Arby> as suspected in cases of doubt the wiki is right :)
<pygi> bdmurray, poke, get awaken :)
<Arby> nixternal: there we go then, the definitive answer :)
<bdmurray> pygi: I'd like to see you do some triaging for a bit longer
<pygi> bdmurray, meh, I'm doing triaging for years o.O
<pygi> but whatever you say, doesn't matter
<Arby> bdmurray: are you the admin for ubuntu-qa?
<bdmurray> Arby: Yes, I am.
<ubotu> New bug: #119924 in Ubuntu "Kernel 2.6.20-16.29 fails to login where 2.6.20-16.28 was fine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119924
<ubotu> New bug: #119925 in vtk (universe) "Please merge vtk 5.0.2.dfsg from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119925
<Arby> bdmurray: you're reponse to pygi suggests I don't have much chance of being approved.
<Arby> what else do I need to do?
<bdmurray> I've set up an application of sorts on the UbuntuQA wiki page
<Arby> ah, I'd already applied though launchpad but I better have a look at that page
<bdmurray> Arby: recently?
<Arby> yes, yesterday actually but I didn't really expect you to have checked that yet
<nixternal> bdmurray: what happened with Simon? I have not seen nor heard from him in a long time...I feel out of the loop :)
<Arby> bdmurray: I can do points 1 and 2 of the application, for point 3 I'm currently familiarising myself with adept
<nixternal> heh, I got QA because they figured if I didn't mess up bugs.kde.org I wasn't going to mess up Malone ;p
<bdmurray> Arby: I just replied to your request with an e-mail.
<Arby> bdmurray: ok thanks, looking
<ubotu> New bug: #119927 in wxmaxima (universe) "wxmaxima cursor changes and freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119927
<pygi> nixternal, and I got QA because I closed a lot of bugs in a blink of an eye with a patch or a solution =)
<Arby> bdmurray: OK points noted.
<pygi> nixternal, he's no more
<nixternal> ahh
<ubotu> New bug: #119928 in openoffice.org (main) "oo-presenting-kubuntu.odp crashes when closing the presentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119928
<ubotu> New bug: #119931 in Ubuntu "Kinfo crash in OpenGL node (tree devices)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119931
<ubotu> New bug: #119932 in Ubuntu "firefox problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119932
<Arby> bdmurray: replied to e-mail, got my fingers crossed :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119933 in accerciser (universe) "Please sync accerciser 0.1.3-1 from Debian unstable (Main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119933
<ubotu> New bug: #119934 in xubuntu-meta (main) "conflicting packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119934
<ubotu> New bug: #119935 in software-properties (main) "Duplicate hotkey " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119935
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-12
<ubotu> New bug: #119936 in aptoncd (universe) "Please fakesync aptoncd 0.1-1" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119936
<ubotu> New bug: #119938 in bash (main) "Offset error with autocompletion (with color+newline in PS1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119938
<ubotu> New bug: #119940 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "/proc/cpuinfo reports incorrect  information for Via C3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119940
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 108855
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108855 in bitlbee "bitlbee fails to start in feisty (netkit-inetd depend gone awol)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108855
<crimsun> file an SRU.
<ubotu> New bug: #119941 in nstx (universe) ""/etc/default/nstx" uses IPs from comments in "/etc/resolv.conf"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119941
<ubotu> New bug: #119942 in fceu (universe) "fceu crash filled up my whole partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119942
<ubotu> New bug: #119943 in typespeed (universe) "typespeed manpage refers to nonexistant config files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119943
<ubotu> New bug: #119944 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Tribe 1 installer gives blank video during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119944
<ubotu> New bug: #119945 in gnome-utils (main) "all media files crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119945
<ubotu> New bug: #119946 in xulrunner (universe) "Please merge xulrunner 1.8.1.4-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119946
<ubotu> New bug: #119947 in timidity (universe) "Please merge timidity 2.13.2-13 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119947
<ubotu> New bug: #119950 in Ubuntu "Kernel 2.6.20-15 fails to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119950
<ubotu> New bug: #119951 in Ubuntu "screen Resolution cannot change on IBM T30" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119951
<ubotu> New bug: #119952 in gnome-panel (main) "NO NETWORK CONNECTION AFTER STARTUP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119952
<yuriy> looks like a lot of bug work went on over the weekend
<ubotu> New bug: #119953 in Ubuntu "Cannot enable file sharing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119953
<ubotu> New bug: #119954 in Ubuntu "Nautilus crashes while looking the partition icon properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119954
<ubotu> New bug: #119955 in firefox (main) "Firefox responds so slowly " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119955
<ubotu> New bug: #119957 in gnome-desktop (main) "Compatibility with Tally , India's accounting software." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119957
<ubotu> New bug: #119958 in subversion (main) "meld and svn can not work with subclipse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119958
<ubotu> New bug: #119959 in texlive-extra (main) "request for updated achemso" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119959
<ubotu> New bug: #119962 in thunderbird (main) ""Replace file" provides meaningless ok/cancel as options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119962
<ubotu> New bug: #119963 in firefox (main) "Can't listen to apple WWDC 2007 keynote online." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119963
<ubotu> New bug: #119964 in linux-meta (main) "Can't change pointer acceleartion on MacBook trackpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119964
<ubotu> New bug: #119965 in gimp (main) "Screenshot of a single window doesn't include transparency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119965
<ubotu> New bug: #119968 in quodlibet-plugins (universe) "Notify plugin stacks up balloons if you press forward repeatedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119968
<ubotu> New bug: #119969 in adept (main) "Adept Installer review changes screen has a useless Details button." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119969
<ubotu> New bug: #119970 in Ubuntu "PCMCIA Flash Disk Not Mountable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119970
<ubotu> New bug: #119971 in puredata (universe) "Could pd use GNOME open dialogs?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119971
<ubotu> New bug: #119972 in p7zip (universe) "crash in 7zip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119972
<ubotu> New bug: #119973 in maxima (universe) "Should remember previous session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119973
<ubotu> New bug: #119974 in Ubuntu "hybernation crash on restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119974
<ubotu> New bug: #119976 in Ubuntu "All the task previous are killed after resumed from S3 on Santa Rosa with Crestline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119976
<ubotu> New bug: #119977 in Ubuntu "System halt during resume from S4 on Santa Rosa with Crestline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119977
<ubotu> New bug: #119978 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-Panel not starting up properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119978
<ubotu> New bug: #119979 in Ubuntu "Xine can not start properly with Feisty update on Santa Rosa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119979
<ubotu> New bug: #119980 in gnome-terminal (main) "can't update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119980
<ubotu> New bug: #119982 in Ubuntu "amd64 vncconfig crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119982
<ubotu> New bug: #119983 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome Panel, Double-click on icon sends panel away. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119983
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hallo dholbach
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<dholbach> thanks for your mail
<thekorn> dholbach: can you please have a look at the patch attached to bug 119872
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119872 in python-launchpad-bugs "BugList's filters do not work" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119872
<thekorn> it's not the best solution for bughelper
<thekorn> but it just works :)
<dholbach> thekorn: we'll work it out differently once the .api.changes have landed
<ubotu> New bug: #119985 in exim4 (main) "[GUTSY]  exim4-daemon-light won't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119985
<ubotu> New bug: #119986 in firefox (main) "Frequent Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119986
<ubotu> New bug: #119987 in gnome-terminal (main) "tried to update, but won't let me." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119987
<ubotu> New bug: #119988 in yelp (main) "Can't update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119988
<dholbach> thekorn: patch looks good
<dholbach> thekorn: if you push it now, I'll package it in a bit
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, will do,
<dholbach> thekorn: ROCK
<Admiral_Chicago> so will bughelper have an updated package that i can install in feisty or will it be uploaded to gutsy
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: it's python-launchpad-bugs and we upload to gutsy
* Admiral_Chicago needs to learn to read better
<Admiral_Chicago> that'll give me a reason to update to gutsy soon
<Hobbsee> it's not that broken
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, as of the latest commit to bughelper-data that Jen did, we shouldn't be touching the clue file at all now.
<Admiral_Chicago> managed to get almost every single reproduceable crash scenerio into a clue file
<thekorn> dholbach: pushed
<dholbach> thekorn: ROCK
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: NICE
<Admiral_Chicago> Jen was a great student, from there we will take over thunderbird, then the world
<ubotu> New bug: #119989 in kde-guidance (main) "changing user password problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119989
<thekorn> dholbach: did you already made a new package of py-lp-bugs?
<dholbach> not yet
<thekorn> dholbach: if not please wait
<dholbach> sorry - I ended up in 10 different conversations since then
<dholbach> but yeah, I'm happy to wait
<thekorn> i have an error using bugnumbers with that change
<thekorn> dholbach: it's just an one line fix (adding "if opt.upstream" to line 200), will commit it now
<dholbach> thanks thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #119990 in qt-x11-free (main) "[gutsy]  fonts too big in Qt based apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119990
<ubotu> New bug: #119991 in pidgin (main) "gaim crash - core dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119991
<ubotu> New bug: #119993 in ubiquity (main) "save casper logs after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119993
<dholbach> thekorn: uploaded
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks a lot
<ubotu> New bug: #119994 in gedit (main) "gedit crashes when opening file as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119994
<ubotu> New bug: #119995 in deluge-torrent (universe) "new upstream version available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119995
<ubotu> New bug: #119996 in pidgin (main) "GAIM does not use my avatar image (buddy icon) for Yahoo account/protocol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119996
<ubotu> New bug: #119997 in evolution (main) "Evolution decodes ISO-2022-JP incorrectly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119997
<ubotu> New bug: #119998 in net-tools (main) "Incorrectly uses KiB, etc. for measuring bandwidth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119998
<ubotu> New bug: #119999 in zsh-beta (universe) "Please merge zsh-beta 4.3.4-dev-0+20070607 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119999
<ubotu> New bug: #120000 in rhythmbox (main) "it doesn't connect to mms radio now" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120000
<ubotu> New bug: #120002 in ltsp-manager (universe) "ltsp-manager doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120002
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks for your mail, will read it later today
<dholbach> take your time
<ubotu> New bug: #120003 in xvidcap (multiverse) "xvidcap 1.1.6 is out (on cvs...) + debian fixes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120003
<ubotu> New bug: #120004 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "system hangs after accessing samba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120004
<ubotu> New bug: #120006 in amarok (main) "Amarok's bug reporting reports error'kfmclient'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120006
<ubotu> New bug: #120007 in afbackup (universe) "please sync afbackup 3.5.1pl2-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120007
<ubotu> New bug: #120008 in amarok (main) "Amarok cannot play a mid-file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120008
<coNP> Bug #82177, can this be rejected? I guess it is not a real bug... at most a feature request for the live cd menu
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82177 in Ubuntu "No USB keyboard support in CD menue" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82177
<ubotu> New bug: #120012 in software-properties (main) "Obsolete X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain entry in software-properties.desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120012
<ubotu> New bug: #120013 in pidgin (main) "[needs-packaging]  pidgin-tlen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120013
<ubotu> New bug: #120015 in shadow (main) "useradd too slow with LDAP nsswitch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120015
<ubotu> New bug: #120016 in Ubuntu "Canon Pixma (ip4200, ip4000, ip3000, maybe more) prints wrong colors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120016
<ubotu> New bug: #120017 in zaptel (universe) "Can't compile Zaptel driver under feisty with a 2.6.20.16 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120017
<ubotu> New bug: #120018 in curlftpfs (universe) "vim can't open files under curlftpfs directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120018
<ubotu> New bug: #120019 in gpa (universe) "GPA crashed by keybackup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120019
<ubotu> New bug: #120020 in grub (main) "Grub not reinstallable after installing Windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120020
<ubotu> New bug: #120021 in kvm (universe) "modprobe kvm_intel causes kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120021
<ubotu> New bug: #120022 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "brightness no longer changable since 2.6.22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120022
<ubotu> New bug: #120023 in texmacs (universe) "Please merge texmacs 1.0.6.10 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120023
<ubotu> New bug: #120024 in perl (main) "libperl.so doesn't exist, and "perl -MExtUtils::Embed -e ldopts" outputs "-lperl"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120024
<ubotu> New bug: #120025 in upgrade-system (universe) "Kernel Upgrade does not put acpi=off into grub menu.lst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120025
<davmor2> dholbach:  I am having Empathy troubles with irc. reference bug 81113 is it okay to chat direct to see if it can be fixed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81113 in empathy "gossip-telepathy incorrect naming in irc" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81113
<ubotu> New bug: #120027 in Ubuntu "cd in tray.nothing happens" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120027
<dholbach> davmor2: hum - I don't understand what you're asking
<davmor2> dholbach: you put me onto empathy rather than gossip and I can't get irc to connect properly and I'm not sure if it is me, telepathy, or empathy
<dholbach> I didn't test empathy with -idle
<dholbach> best to ask in #telepathy
<davmor2> okay many thanks
<dholbach> np
<smcgraw> i could not join channel #ubuntu and I have a problem that I would like to get help with
<smcgraw> is there a channel someone could recommend
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-ops
<smcgraw> thanks
<smcgraw> i mean i have a problem witih my machine
<smcgraw> cannot log on
<smcgraw> says "cannot write to authorization file"
<smcgraw> i am on a different machine right now
<Hobbsee> why cant you join #ubuntu ?
<smcgraw> says I am banned
<smcgraw> i don't know why
<Hobbsee> smcgraw: you should be able to join now
<Hobbsee> (unless freenode kicks you off)
<smcgraw> #/join ubuntu
<smcgraw> thanks
<Hobbsee> that *should* have fixed it
<ubotu> New bug: #120028 in drpython (universe) "Default save location" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120028
<ubotu> New bug: #120030 in Ubuntu "konqueror sigsegv error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120030
<ubotu> New bug: #120031 in spe (universe) "Don't launch" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120031
<ubotu> New bug: #120032 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "jackd can't create virtual device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120032
<ubotu> New bug: #120033 in Ubuntu "regarding the softwares which support linux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120033
<ubotu> New bug: #120034 in Ubuntu "install libk3b files during installation of K3B program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120034
<ubotu> New bug: #120035 in Ubuntu "swat should depend on tcpwrappers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120035
<ubotu> New bug: #120036 in Ubuntu "CPU frequency scaling doesn't work on HP Pavilion dv6258eu notebook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120036
<shawarma> We're just discussing procedure for the bugs releated to the ubuntu server team... We don't usually *assign* bugs to teams do we?
<shawarma> We subscribe them, and then the member usually pick them up, right?
<shawarma> I'm just trying to check my facts before I make wil accusations. :)
<shawarma> wild*
<Hobbsee> shawarma: correct
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #120038 in notecase (universe) "version out of date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120038
<ubotu> New bug: #120039 in pidgin (main) "upgrade to gutsy fails if pidgin from www.getdeb.net is installed" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120039
<ubotu> New bug: #120040 in lintian (main) "Should not accept debian distros for ubuntu packages and vice versa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120040
<ubotu> New bug: #120041 in poedit (universe) "Can't translate strings with plural forms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120041
<ubotu> New bug: #120044 in tiff (main) "TIFFVGetField fails with sigsegv on x86_64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120044
<ubotu> New bug: #120045 in azureus (universe) "cannot install azureus 2.5.0.0-0ubuntu2 on SPARC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120045
<ubotu> New bug: #120046 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal mouse scroll error when using tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120046
<ubotu> New bug: #120047 in openoffice.org (main) "Can't type Arial character '' (it types 'E' with 2 dots above)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120047
<ubotu> New bug: #120048 in eog (main) "eog freezes after several pictures have been rotated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120048
<ubotu> New bug: #120049 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "header_postinst_hook should use /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d instead" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120049
<ubotu> New bug: #120051 in adduser (main) "does not canonicalize username before editing /etc/group" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120051
<jovans> what is the status of the next kernel update for version 7.04
<persia> jovans: Check the status of the bugs for the appropriate source.  That's the best source of information for this question.
<jovans> ok
<Hobbsee> yay, hugday!
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee!
<persia> Hobbsee: You're late.  It's been hugday in NZ for hours now :)
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i got two packages off revu today :)
<dholbach> woah
<dholbach> nice
* dholbach looked at a couple of them too
<Hobbsee> okay, one was mine, and it got removed,t oo, as i decided to do things differently...but hey!
<dholbach> good start anyway :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.  i fixed ~6 bugs on it :)
<ubotu> New bug: #120055 in gnome-games (main) "Mistake in German translation of Tali" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120055
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee!
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach :)
<ubotu> New bug: #120056 in mga-vid (universe) "[SRU]  mga-vid-source does not build due to linux/config.h being dropped from >=2.6.19 kernel" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120056
<ubotu> New bug: #120057 in alien (main) "alien 8.68 cannot create deb from rpm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120057
<ubotu> New bug: #120058 in ufraw (universe) "gimp-ufraw can not be installed [Gutsy] " [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120058
<ubotu> New bug: #120059 in alsa-lib (main) "lost system sounds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120059
<ubotu> New bug: #120060 in evolution (main) "All emails with an encoding tag of gb2312 or gbk should be encoded in gb18030" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120060
<ubotu> New bug: #120062 in Ubuntu "not quite sure anything even crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120062
* persia really appreciates the commitment of the submitter of 120062 to file bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #120063 in banshee (universe) "banshee applet shows wrong song title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120063
<ubotu> New bug: #120064 in ghc6 (universe) "no manpage for ghc-pkg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120064
<ubotu> New bug: #120065 in quodlibet-plugins (universe) "quodlibet wont play any files due to "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'list_accounts'" in gajim plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120065
<ubotu> New bug: #120066 in openoffice.org (main) "[Feisty]  OpenOffice.org seems to lack automation interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120066
<ubotu> New bug: #120069 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice can't open files directly from CD/DVD Creator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120069
<ubotu> New bug: #120070 in nautilus (main) "one of the folders in my home directory makes nautilus freeze - file permissions ok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120070
<ubotu> New bug: #120072 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Keyspan Remote module not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120072
<ubotu> New bug: #120073 in gnome-panel (main) "desktop background and files have dissappeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120073
<coNP> anyone want to fix the topic? :)
<coNP> isn't it bug day yet (in some parts of the world at least :))
<ubotu> New bug: #120074 in Ubuntu "Wireless USB keyboard not working on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120074
<ubotu> New bug: #120075 in amarok (main) "playlists are not shown in the playlist section" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120075
<ubotu> New bug: #120076 in adept (main) "Adept crash (proboperbly when its copyng files)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120076
<ubotu> New bug: #120077 in amarok (main) "Amarok can't play MP3s from DAAP shares (mt-daapd)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120077
<ubotu> New bug: #120079 in update-manager (main) "update-manager doesn't check for updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120079
<ubotu> New bug: #120080 in netkit-base (main) "dpkg refuses to uninstall netkit-inetd due to script error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120080
<ubotu> New bug: #120082 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "dpkg-reconfigure vmware-server is too aggressive (kills guest OSs)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120082
<ubotu> New bug: #120083 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed configuring mythtv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120083
<ubotu> New bug: #120084 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "update sun java 1.6 to 1.6 update 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120084
<ubotu> New bug: #120085 in sysklogd (main) "Various problems running syslogd with "-u syslog" option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120085
<ubotu> New bug: #120086 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "add tomcat 6 to gutsy/feisty-backports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120086
<ubotu> New bug: #120088 in Ubuntu "LG Mobile Phone Freeze on Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120088
<ubotu> New bug: #120087 in ubuntu-cdimage "installer might set default host name to distribution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120087
<ubotu> New bug: #120089 in dbus (main) "dbus should depend on dbus-x11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120089
<ubotu> New bug: #120090 in grub (main) "please suppress boot time messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120090
<ubotu> New bug: #120091 in coreutils (main) "dd crashed with SIGSEGV in read() [test bug dup]  (dup-of: 116026)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120091
<ubotu> New bug: #120092 in ffmpeg (main) "Apps are depending on libpostproc0d when gutsy has libpostproc1d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120092
<ubotu> New bug: #120093 in Ubuntu "feisty openoffice fonts problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120093
<ubotu> New bug: #120094 in dansguardian (universe) "dansguardian crashes on upgrade to fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120094
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: this way people recongnize...
<Admiral_Chicago> do you see all the dups?
<JenFraggle> loading
<Admiral_Chicago> first make sure they have had apport retaced them
<Admiral_Chicago> then look for a pattern, i'm fairly sure they all fail in the same way
<Admiral_Chicago> i think some of the newer ones might be related to gutsy
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, i need to grab the links too
<JenFraggle> ok, having a look at them
<Admiral_Chicago> me too, getting the links now.
<JenFraggle> they do look the same
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: there shouldn't be an apport gutsy bug reports yet
<JenFraggle> only 1 of them has any additional information which is #109158
<JenFraggle> is apport where the stacktrace etc files are generated from?
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: good news. i saw the spec but wasn't sure if it was impelemted
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: second..
<Admiral_Chicago> i see that now...
<JenFraggle> going to write a clue file for it now
<ubotu> New bug: #120095 in firefox (main) "Application hanged suddently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120095
<Admiral_Chicago> great. bbiab.
<ubotu> New bug: #120096 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "suspend to mem times out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120096
<JenFraggle> is this ok for a clue file for dansguardian?  http://pastebin.ca/562677
<JenFraggle> i don't want to commit before it's checked as I'm new to this
<bdmurray> JenFraggle: that looks good to me, all the characters in the <op> line worked too?
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on a sec...
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: bdmurray why not something like this: http://pastebin.ca/562699
<bdmurray> I hadn't see the field= option
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: there is an example in the firefox clue file.
<bdmurray> However, one thing to keep in mind going forward is that apport bugs in gutsy won't have the title "[apport] "
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, okay then we may want to revisit it in the future
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: That's cool, I'll have to play with that
<bdmurray> Well, why not write it without the "[apport] " part?  It should still work.
<Admiral_Chicago> my revision works. how does it work without the title fiels JenFraggle?
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: trying that now
<JenFraggle> bear with me
<Admiral_Chicago> running it now...
<JenFraggle> seems to work ok
<bdmurray> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> if it looks like this-> http://pastebin.ca/562711 I would commit it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> but I think you should JenFraggle
<JenFraggle> yep that's what i got
<bdmurray> remember it is also possible to mark bugs as duplicates via the e-mail interface
<bdmurray> if you want to quickly consolidate those
<Admiral_Chicago> email interface?
<bdmurray> malone has an e-mail interface you can read a bit about it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/bdmurray
<bdmurray> and https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll try
<Admiral_Chicago> err. i'll read.
<JenFraggle> I've commited the clue now
<Admiral_Chicago> revision 130?
<JenFraggle> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i have it now
<ubotu> New bug: #120100 in rhythmbox (main) "Album Shuffle mode needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120100
<Admiral_Chicago> great work
* JenFraggle grins
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm away for now
<ubotu> New bug: #120101 in Ubuntu "Medibuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120101
<ubotu> New bug: #120102 in mouseemu (main) "Mouseemu uses strange defaults " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120102
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-13
<ubotu> New bug: #120103 in php5 (main) "PHP 5.2.3-ubuntu1 Broken - Problems with : /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120103
<ubotu> New bug: #120104 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Suggestion: Add gsynaptics to default install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120104
<ubotu> New bug: #120105 in Ubuntu "Driver card video is not saved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120105
<ubotu> New bug: #120106 in Ubuntu "No logro reproducir esta pagina!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120106
<ubotu> New bug: #120107 in casper (main) "[gutsy]  Ubuntu Live CD memory requirements need updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120107
<ubotu> New bug: #120108 in Ubuntu "En esta pagina no se reproduce la radio!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120108
<bdmurray> I thought it was fix a bug day not report a bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #120109 in sysvinit (main) "Initializing of usbfs does not behave properly with USB disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120109
* Admiral_Chicago thought it was tomorrow...
<Admiral_Chicago> i really need to apply for QA at some point, I haven't done that
<ubotu> New bug: #120110 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to 7.04 cancelled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120110
<ubotu> New bug: #120111 in iso-codes (main) "Wake Island misspelled in iso-3166-2 template" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120111
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: it is tomorrow in Sydney and Berlin
<ubotu> New bug: #120112 in Ubuntu "The last pdate slows the computer an make it unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120112
<ubotu> New bug: #120114 in update-manager (main) "A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120114
<ubotu> New bug: #120115 in Ubuntu "Bug report pops up during startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120115
<xeno_> Please tell me if this is the wrong forum:  How do I index to duplicates in launchpad from a bug page?
<persia> xeno_: There should be a "Dupilcates" list waiting to be expanded on the left side of the page.
<ubotu> New bug: #120117 in gstreamer0.10-pitfdll (universe) "codecs to play real videos not used or detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120117
<ubotu> New bug: #120119 in gconf-editor (main) "cannot change values which type is changed in the .schema" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120119
<nixternal> bdmurray: bug 119659 - closed for a multitude of reasons, send shitstorms my way if there are any. thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119659 in linux-source-2.6.20 "libata inconsistency through kernel updates" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119659
<ubotu> New bug: #111933 in Ubuntu "Update Manager stops updating from repositories." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111933
<ubotu> New bug: #120118 in Ubuntu "locale bug while upgrading Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120118
<ubotu> New bug: #120121 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer quits abruptly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120121
<ubotu> New bug: #120122 in Ubuntu "[Tribe1]  alt-CD/x86 cmdline installation failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120122
<ubotu> New bug: #120123 in Ubuntu "[Tribe1]  Manual partitioning gives inconsistent units" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120123
<ubotu> New bug: #120124 in kdepim (main) "kmail with gpg-agent and compiz pops up 'not responding' dialogue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120124
<dthomasdigital> I'm as green as it get's dealing with bugs but I would sure like to help. What is the first step?
<xeno_> Is MythTV supported by Ubuntu?  There must be a level it is supported at?
<crimsun> dthomasdigital: reading the URLs in the topic of this channel is a starting point.
<crimsun> xeno_: see #ubuntu-mythtv
<dthomasdigital> crimsun I've been reading like crazy is triaging a good place for a beginner?
<crimsun> dthomasdigital: it's as excellent as any
<dthomasdigital> then that is were I'll start I'm looking at the Bugs/HowToTriage wiki right now.
<bdmurray> dthomasdigital: tomorrow is Ubuntu Hug / Bug Day and we have identified some tasks for it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070613
<dthomasdigital> Thanks bdmurray I'll go there and see what I can do.
* dthomasdigital is away: I'm busy
<ubotu> New bug: #120129 in eric (universe) "Edge draw line at incorrect position" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120129
<xeno_> I'm looking for a document that indicates levels of package support, and another document statement ...
<xeno_> with recommendations on how to handle bugs on packages with different levels of support.
<jjesse> i think on the wiki there is a HelpingWithBugs page that migth help you?
<ubotu> New bug: #120131 in Ubuntu "VLC and gnome apps seg fault in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120131
<ubotu> New bug: #120132 in Ubuntu "i swtich to a different user. then switch again to my previous account, the screen is just blank." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120132
<ubotu> New bug: #120133 in Ubuntu "EasyTag and gnome apps seg fault in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120133
<ubotu> New bug: #120136 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox fails to play audio stream periodically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120136
<ubotu> New bug: #120134 in Ubuntu "GRip and gnome apps seg fault in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120134
<ubotu> New bug: #120137 in Ubuntu "Totem and other gnome apps seg fault in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120137
<ubotu> New bug: #120138 in Ubuntu "gmusicbrowser and other gnome apps seg fault in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120138
<ubotu> New bug: #120130 in thunderbird (main) "Frezzes the system when sending an email thru a Gmail account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120130
<ubotu> New bug: #120140 in bluefish (universe) "crash adding to aspell dictionary with no word selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120140
<ubotu> New bug: #120143 in avidemux (multiverse) "mistake in french translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120143
<ubotu> New bug: #120145 in debian-installer (main) "Gutsy tribe1 server install doesn't detect IDE CD-ROM drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120145
<ubotu> New bug: #120146 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (universe) "/usr/share/doc/gnome-vfs-obexftp/copyright has inaccurate authors list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120146
<ubotu> New bug: #120149 in build-essential (main) "/usr/local/lib should be included in ld.so.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120149
<ubotu> New bug: #120152 in archivemail (universe) ""Permission Denied" when archiving from /var/mail directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120152
<ubotu> New bug: #120153 in alsa-driver (main) "ALSA not supporting creative vibra 16 sound card in ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120153
<ubotu> New bug: #120155 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin mysteriously disconected all my usernames (2)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120155
<thekorn> happy HUG DAY!
<ubotu> New bug: #120158 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "OpenOffice.org cannot read certain JPEG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120158
<ccm> hug day today?
<ccm> darn i have to sit in the office
<coNP> hug day?
<coNP> on -devel?
<Hobbsee> or here.  whichever
<Hobbsee> hiya Admiral_1hicago
<coNP> okay :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY
<coNP> hey dholbach
<thekorn> morning dholbach
<dholbach> heya coNP, hey thekorn
<coNP> can you please indicate this fact in the topic :)
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY HUG DAY EVERYBODY!
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<dholbach> YEEEEHAW!
<stebeg18> good morning altogether
* minghua wonders if ordinary triaging bugs earns hugs :-)
* dholbach hugs minghua
<dholbach> of course it does
* minghua hugs dholbach
<dholbach> :-)
<minghua> I usually don't hang out in -bugs, but in hug day, I help what I can
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> rock on
<ubotu> New bug: #120159 in inkscape (main) "matplotlib svg displays incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120159
<asac> good morning all
<coNP> good morning asac
<thekorn> dholbach: you already commited pittii's delete_attachment changes to py-lp-bugs/main, right?
<coNP> Should I edit the wikipage above if I started to triage a bug / marked package? Or only if it is done?
<dholbach> thekorn: yes
<thekorn> can you please push this changes
<dholbach> coNP: you can add a note that you're looking at it, if it takes longer
<dholbach> thekorn: ugh - I didn'?
<coNP> I mean done = fixed
<thekorn> dholbach: i don't think so
<dholbach> thekorn: let me check
<coNP> For now only a package is assigned and needs info tag applied
<persia> coNP: Update when triage is complete - use normal assignment tracking until it's done.
<thekorn> thanks
<coNP> persia: sorry I don't understand what do you mean by normal assignment tracking
<ubotu> New bug: #120160 in iproute (main) ""ip rule add from all" fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120160
<dholbach> thekorn: Pushed up to revision 29.
<persia> coNP: The "Assignee" field.
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks for letting me know
<coNP> so if I am triaging it I should set the Hugger column to me?
<coNP> in the wiki?
<thekorn> thank you!
<coNP> or is it automatic?
* thekorn hugs dholbach 
<persia> coNP: It's not automatic.  I'd set it like that.
<coNP> Okay, thanks :)
<coNP> okay that is too much overhead :)
<coNP> I might fix the wiki after triaging some bugs
<coNP> non-trivial feature requests should be confirmed or rejected (a/o marked wishlist) while pointing the user to featurespecs?
<ubotu> New bug: #120161 in kdelibs (main) "Lo lamento peeeeero..., no hablo ingls." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120161
<encompass> happy bug day... how do I contribute?
<dholbach> encompass: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070613 might be a good start
<dholbach> encompass: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<encompass> but how do I actually "triage a bug"
<encompass> don't know that second link
<encompass> looking now
<dholbach> encompass: if you didn't read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs it might help you getting started with that
* minghua wonders how many non-
* minghua wonders how many non-English bug reports we get in one day
<Hobbsee> too many
* Hobbsee wonders if people write in non-english code too.
<encompass> Hobbsee: yes, I have to work with it in finland
<encompass> I speak only english
* persia has only submitted patches in French and English
<Hobbsee> btu you'd have to write teh compilers and everything to do french, etc, too...
<minghua> Hobbsee: oh yes they do
<dholbach> gnome-translate FTW
<Hobbsee> fun :)
<encompass> what exactly is triaging?
<persia> Hobbsee: For some languages it's easier.  C has few reserved words that are properly English, for example.
* minghua heard that all blender's comments were non-English when it was first released under GPL
<coNP> encompass: that is the act of killing bugs in a proper way without causing any unneeded pain to the software users and developers
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<encompass> funny bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lowmem/+bug/53702
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53702 in lowmem "edgy alt installer low memory error wording 'rude'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<encompass> how would I go about solving that bug?  or at least confirming or regecting it...
<minghua> Hmm, I thought I understand triaging, but I'm not so sure now after reading coNP's explanation to encompass :-(
<encompass> minghua: I am presuming that pain is relative. :)
* Hobbsee likes the last bit
<coNP> encompass: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
* persia thinks triage is just sorting bugs into queues for easy slaughter
* minghua likes persia's definition better
<crimsun> depends on the person, I suppose.  Triage to me means "drowning".
* Admiral_1hicago hugs room
<encompass> Admiral_Chicago: you have got some BIG arms dude
<Admiral_Chicago> i've been working out...
* Admiral_Chicago wonders how to help out for bugday
<Admiral_Chicago> i think writing clue files is in order...
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know where i would begin, probably finding all packages with apport crashes, working from there
<Admiral_Chicago> BugMaN: now thats a nick!
<BugMaN> hi :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #120162 in eog (main) "Unable to click and drag picture with mouse - regression." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120162
<ubotu> New bug: #120163 in Ubuntu "extremely slow log on with serial-usb bridge " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120163
<Admiral_Chicago> if anyone comes across bug reports in French, you can assign them to me if you want them translated
<Admiral_Chicago> i know we generall accept bugs only in English but the option is there for whomever wants
<minghua> the main difficulty of dealing with non-English reports, for me, is recognizing which language it's in
<coNP> is there a tag for this?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not to good with eastern european languages but the Romantic languages I'm good at...
<Admiral_Chicago> coNP: afaik, no, i'm just voluntering myself
* coNP would recognize some eastern european languages
<coNP> What about taggin them so that language experts only have to dig themselves through these reports and translate them?
<minghua> now that coNP is mentioning it, I think tagging is a wonderful idea, as long as the tag is consistent
<Kmos> bug 3222
<Kmos> someone can check this out ?
<coNP> bug #3222
<coNP> hey, wake up ubotu
<Kmos> coNP: the # isn't needed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3222 in vim "gvim is hidden in menu" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3222
<coNP> yep I realized, therefore this "wake up" line :)
<Kmos> this bug is fixed here at my feisty with latest updates
<Kmos> but someone there say it isn't
<coNP> Kmos: I check this
<coNP> Kmos: I have gvim in applications/accessories
<Kmos> me too
<BugMaN> i don't have gvim in menu
<Kmos> comment the bug :)
<coNP> BugMaN: did you install it? :)
<Kmos> BugMaN: do you have vim-gnome installed ?
<Admiral_Chicago> if its not reproduceable, its not a bug
<BugMaN> coNP: yes
<coNP> BugMaN: latest feisty?
<BugMaN> coNP: yes
<Kmos> BugMaN: do you have vim-gnome installed ?
<BugMaN> Kmos: yes
<coNP> I removed it and install through add/remove apps
<Kmos> strange
<persia> BugMaN: If you edit your menu, is there an option to enable vim-gnome?
<ubotu> New bug: #120164 in gnomesword (universe) "Gnome Sword crashed (dup-of: 118763)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120164
<BugMaN> persia: i try to edit
<BugMaN> persia: with alacarte?
<persia> BugMaN: system...preferences...main menu
<coNP> gvim appears suddenly
<BugMaN> persia: yes vim is present in accessories
<coNP> <troll>I might close the bug with: okay, people, let us use emacs instead...</troll>
<minghua> I don't have feisty here, but the changelog of vim shows that no menu entry is a deliberate choice
<Kmos> coNP: hehe
<BugMaN> persia: emacs is present
<dholbach> bdmurray: what do you think about tagging bugs as 'german', 'spanish', etc - so people who are bilingual can help with translating?
* persia thinks gvim is covered by https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/menus-revised
<Kmos> persia: i've set that bug to the blueprint
<coNP> dholbach: I would recommend a kind of non-english tag since there are not as many foreign bugs on the one hand and there can be unexpected rare languages hard to identify
<coNP> that would be easier if had one list to go through (and translate the ones I recognize)
<dholbach> hm
<Kmos> how about a message in +filebug saying.. "Please only write English Reports!"
<Kmos> :)
<persia> Kmos: Opposite way around: the bug exists because of the implementation of the blueprint (if I am correct), and should be rejected with an explanation of how to enable the .desktop file.  There's certainly nothing else that needs doing for gvim.
<persia> Kmos: Not everyone can write in English.
<Kmos> persia: that ones doesn't report bugs and can't help developers..
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> persia: can you close the bug? i've done it one time, and Sitsofe Wheeler re-opened it!
<coNP> What about easy-to-recognize :) german / french / spanish tags _and_  a kind of "unidentified flying language" tag...
<persia> Kmos: No, the bugs just need translation (or a developer who can read that language).
<ubotu> New bug: #120165 in evolution (main) "Evolution 2.11.2 Preview Message box + Password Box unresponsive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120165
<Kmos> coNP: portuguese :)
<Kmos> heh
<coNP> sorry
* minghua is sad to see Chinese categorized as "unidentified flying language", but oh well
<coNP> s/german \/ french \/ spanish/with a list of your favorite languages/g
<Kmos> minghua: isn't one of the most spoken
<Kmos> like portuguese for example
<minghua> How come?  At least one billion people speaks Chinese.
<coNP> okay sorry no offense meant I was just sure that there are only a few Portuguese and Chinese and Hungarian and ... bugs and if we tag them separately it does not make a real sense. YMMV
<persia> minghua: Chinese is still valid, just that the unidentified-flying-language queue would be for those languages where the triager cannot identify it.
<Kmos> minghua: and how many countries?
<coNP> persia: exactly the same meant
<minghua> I was kidding, of course, no intention to start flamewars
<Kmos> me too
<Kmos> =)
<persia> coNP: I disagree: I argue that every language should carry a tag until such time as it is translated into English (the common development language).
<Kmos> we're here to contribute/discuss and find solutions for problems.
<coNP> I would only apply a "to translate" tag.
<minghua> Kmos: If counting Chinese people in other countries, all over the world.
<coNP> And then bilingual triagers can quickly go through the list and translate what they can.
<coNP> YMMV
<Kmos> coNP: that's two tags
<persia> coNP: I think "translation-needed" (or the like) is too general.  I can only translate from a handful of languages, and I assume that is true for others as well.
<Kmos> "needs-translation"
<minghua> persia: I don't have problem with that
<coNP> I don't want to translate every bug in that queue only the ones I can
<minghua> persia: If it's up to my decision, though, I'll decide on only one tag: non-english
* persia withdraws - "needs-translation" is good.
<coNP> for me needs-translation / to-translate sounds better, non-english does not imply that something is to be done with that bug
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> coNP: exactly
<Kmos> dholbach: "needs-translation", how about that ?
<minghua> need- seems also common in existing tags, so I support need-translation as well
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: i think its a great idea, make ubuntu more accessible...
<dholbach> yeah why not... you just have to know from the bug title (in a bug list) that you know the bug's language - but I guess that's the case
<Kmos> dholbach: exactly
<coNP> where is the list of common tags?
<Kmos> so that tag can be created in LP
<coNP> may I append our new baby? :)
<Kmos> and applied on wiki
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags
<Kmos> dholbach: can I add it ?
<coNP> is it "need-translation" at the  end?
<dholbach> Kmos: yes, with a short description
<Kmos> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> needs-translation please
<dholbach> it's needs-packaging too
<dholbach> it makes more sense than "need-translation", no?
<coNP> okay I did it
<dholbach> rock on
<dholbach> I use this hug day to tag bugs as packaging, bitesize, upgrade
<dholbach> and if I come across a non-english one, I'll tag it as needs-translation now
<dholbach> go bug categorisation!
<seb128> dholbach: non-english what?
* persia encourages triagers to also use the "patch" tag when the submitter (or another interested party" has given us a patch.
<dholbach> seb128: bugs
<seb128> dholbach: just close them
<dholbach> seb128: that way we can easier find translators who help us with cooperating
<dholbach> seb128: do you close french bugs?
<coNP> seb128: we apply a tag "needs-translation" and the let happy bug triagers translate them
<coNP> Kmos: sorry I edited the wiki page :)
<seb128> dholbach: I tend to
<seb128> coNP: no, I don't want to depends of a translator to ask questions and get a reply
<seb128> if the submitter is not able to use english is should use the support tracker
<seb128> not the bug tracker
<seb128> bugs describe a problems
<seb128> we have enough of valid ones without trying to spends efforts to translate those not written in english
<Kmos> coNP: :(
<seb128> we already discussed that
<seb128> bugs are there to help us making the distribution better
<seb128> that's not user support
<seb128> if we have to spend efforts to even understand the bug that's not useful
<Kmos> seb128: so LP must be changed with about a message in +filebug saying.. "Please only write English Reports!"
<ubotu> New bug: #120166 in 3270 (multiverse) "no iso8859-1 fonts after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120166
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a way to get the bughelper contents to dump to a file.
<Admiral_Chicago> bughelper -p firefox > firefoxout.txt
<Admiral_Chicago> ?
<seb128> Kmos: I think there is a bug open on launchpad about that indeed
<Kmos> seb128: nice
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: either that or    --file <file>
<seb128> not to mention to accept non-english bugs will give the impression to people they don't have to use english
<Admiral_Chicago> cool thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> i would have run that as a test but with so many bugs in fx, its kind of hard to play around and get the right information...
<minghua> seb128: If that's an decision already made, I think it deserves a mail to -devel-announce
<seb128> minghua: ?
<seb128> minghua: it has always been like that
<seb128> bugs are written in english
<minghua> seb128: not accepting non-English bugs, ask them to use support tracker, etc.
<coNP> What do to with bug #87348 ? Ask for a backtrace?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87348 in inkscape "crashed on login but was not started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87348
<minghua> seb128: Well, I didn't know that.  And judging from the discussion in the past hour, many people don't know either.
<seb128> minghua: users don't read devel-announce and I expect bugsquad knowing that
<Kmos> seb128: can you check bug 3222
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3222 in vim "gvim is hidden in menu" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3222
<encompass> how do I find the bugs I have reported?
<seb128> Kmos: what about it?
<coNP> encompass: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~<yourname>/+reportedbugs
<minghua> seb128: I've been hanging around for about one year and even translated / asked for translation a few bugs, today is the first time I heard about this position
<seb128> encompass: launchpad.net/~userid/+reportbugs
<minghua> seb128: I'm not a member of bugsquad though
<seb128> encompass: launchpad.net/~userid/+reportedbugs
<Kmos> seb128: It works here fine, and some people doesn't
<Kmos> it's a very strange thing
<seb128> minghua: well, if you want to bother translation bugs go for it, we don't want tags or an official infrastructure which indicates writting bugs not in english is supported
<minghua> And by a mail to -devel-announce, I meant letting the developers know, not letting the users know (that's LP +filebugs page's job)
<seb128> developers known
<seb128> if some want to accept non english bugs they are free
<seb128> usually we have enough to do without those though
<minghua> seb128: I'm not disagreeing with you, I'm just telling you I didn't know this, and I think there are other developers like me
<seb128> minghua: writting an announce mail would be forcing a position which I'm not wanting to do
<seb128> you are free to accept non english bugs on your packages
<seb128> we don't for most of the distro though because maintainers have enough to do and we don't want to encourage non english bugs
<seb128> that means extra work
<minghua> seb128: and I'm free to reject non-english bugs of packages I don't maintain?
<seb128> and if people don't know english it's likely they are not technically skilled enough to reply to bug questions and should rather use support tracker
<encompass> could someone take a look at this bug?
<seb128> minghua: yes
<encompass> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomebaker/+bug/40263
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40263 in gnomebaker "Copy audio CD... ejects and eats cd before empty is place in drive." [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<minghua> seb128: okay, thanks for clarification
<coNP> What about bug #87348 ? Ask for a backtrace?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87348 in inkscape "crashed on login but was not started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87348
<encompass> I don't have that kind of drive anymore so I can't chekc it.
<seb128> minghua: or Needs Info it and ask for an english description if you prefer
<minghua> seb128: For my package, sure; for others, without an official tag I won't bother (anymore).
<seb128> coNP: ask for a backtrace and details of what happened exactly, what he was doing, etc
<coNP> thanks seb128
<encompass> This one, I swear is ready to be confirmed... but it hasn't, kind of a quirky bug...
<encompass> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/79351
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 79351 in nautilus "clicking on a file makes it disappear (like it was deleted)" [Low,Unconfirmed] 
<Kmos> bug 99150
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99150 in avahi "Feisty beta can't install avahi-daemon on partial upgrade" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99150
<seb128> encompass: can you reproduce it with the described steps? in which case you can confirm it
<coNP> minghua: are you from China?
<minghua> coNP: Yes.  I am living in US now, though.
<coNP> Can you please have a look at bug 63770? I don't have to necessary Chinese fonts installed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63770 in inkscape "Inkscape cannot render Chinese text in bold or italic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63770
<seb128> encompass: for #40263 I'm not sure of what you can ask, would require to be debugged by somebody getting the bug, might be interesting to know if that happens only with gnomebaker or also when ejecting a CD from nautilus, etc
<coNP> I would really appreciate this...
<ubotu> New bug: #120168 in kvirc (universe) "KVIrc halts shutdown " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120168
<minghua> coNP: Sorry, I am not in Ubuntu now.  But that description sounds about right, I don't see what the problem is though.
<encompass> seb128: it only happend with gnomebaker
<coNP> thanks minghua, anyway
<encompass> I have user nautilus cd burner too, and no issues, same with eject from the command line
<encompass> what about this bug #79351 I will check now if the error occures in feisty too...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 79351 in nautilus "clicking on a file makes it disappear (like it was deleted)" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79351
<encompass> seb128: bug 79351 has been resolved with the release of feisty...  can we get rid of it now?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 79351 in nautilus "clicking on a file makes it disappear (like it was deleted)" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79351
<seb128> encompass: sure, close it as Fix Released with a comment it's fixed
<coNP> what do do with inkscape dapper bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #120169 in Ubuntu "xubuntu feisty install from cd fails because auto remount of target devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120169
<coNP> bug 120159 seems to be fixed in feisty/gutsy but dapper is still LTS
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120159 in inkscape "matplotlib svg displays incorrectly" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120159
<seb128> coNP: if they are fixed close them
<coNP> seb128: no matter dapper is LTS?
<seb128> bugs are closed when fixed
<seb128> if we need a backport we open a dapper task
<seb128> 120159 has no duplicate and is not a security issue or an important bug affecting many users
<seb128> not likely a candidate for a stable update
<coNP> seb128: sure
* coNP hugs seb128 
* seb128 hugs coNP
<ubotu> New bug: #120170 in Ubuntu "gnome .thumbnail recoursion problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120170
<ubotu> New bug: #120171 in Ubuntu "make gnome search popup more intelligent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120171
<encompass> seb128: how do I mark a bug as "fixed release" ? I can't fine the link anywhere
<seb128> encompass: click on the corresponding line in the table, it should expand the settings
<seb128> the inskape bug has been closed
<coNP> seb128: which one?
<seb128> coNP: ups, I mixed bug, he was speaking about a nautilus one ;)
<coNP> okay just because I want to kill each untriaged inkscape bug now
<encompass> seb128: I feel like an idiot... because I can't find the feature on the right
<seb128> what feature?
<encompass> seb128: marking a bug as "fix release"  I am new to this
<seb128> encompass: do you get the setting if you click on task?
<seb128> maybe you don't have the permission to close a bug
<seb128> dholbach: what team membership is required for that?
<dholbach> none
<encompass> seb128: I don't think I do
<encompass> I create the bug, but it won't let me
<seb128> ?
<seb128> what happens when you click on the bug task in the table at the top of the page?
<encompass> seb128: hehe
<encompass> seb128: oh nifty
<encompass> seb128: that fixed it
<seb128> ;)
<encompass> yippee!  I feel so useful!
<seb128> encompass: bug closed it looks like, well done ;)
<encompass> anyone here with a dual monitor setup?  this but needs to be check if there is a fix.  I don't have dual monitor anymore. :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/xorg/+bug/71869
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71869 in xorg "Coming from locked screen shows password prompt in the middle of the two..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<encompass> where can we see the stats of the bugs being fixed and stuff over time?
<dholbach> encompass: http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<encompass> dholbach: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #120174 in iproute (main) "iproute2 route flush hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120174
<ubotu> New bug: #120175 in Ubuntu "wammu cannot import wx (doesn't start)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120175
<pochu> Happy Hug Day!!
<ubotu> New bug: #120176 in openssh (main) "ssh client does not connect to ssh servers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120176
<pochu> mvo: do you remember the update-manager hang I talked about? You were right, it was gksu. Deleting ~/.gksu-lock (or something like that) solved it :)
<mvo> pochu: good, thanks. if there is a bugreport already, could you please add this information there?
<pochu> I don't know whether there is one, but let me see.
<pochu> coNP: somebody removed your needs-translation tag. Do you know whether he had a reason to do it?
<coNP> hey pochu
<coNP> yep we agreed here that it is a good idea
<coNP> however seb128 pointed out why it isn't
<coNP> hence it has been removed
<ubotu> New bug: #120177 in multipath-tools (main) "dm-multipath not autoloaded causes multipath to fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120177
<pochu> coNP: Ok.
<ubotu> New bug: #120178 in deb822 (universe) "Merge deb822-0.3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120178
<ubotu> New bug: #120179 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel bug at fs/ext3//namei.c:384" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120179
<coNP> do you think Bug #117725 is a real bug? I think it is only some resolution / configuration issue
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117725 in inkscape "Fonts screwed up when importing SVG from Dia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117725
<coNP> in fact there is nothing to fix, it is only that the user should use zoom / resize
<ubotu> New bug: #120180 in Ubuntu "Continuous Mouse Movement In the Second Screen Can not stop Screensaver from starting." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120180
<ubotu> New bug: #120181 in Ubuntu "After start firefox in the Second Screen, firefox refuse to start in the main screen if it is still opened in the second screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120181
<ubotu> New bug: #120182 in missinglib (universe) "Please sync missinglib (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120182
<coNP> ladies and gentlemen no untriaged bugs in inkscape at this moment
<ubotu> New bug: #120183 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal in vi editor- the arrow keys dont offer to move in the program they infact enter some dummy characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120183
<ubotu> New bug: #120185 in rhythmbox (main) "cover art download problem (loop?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120185
<ubotu> New bug: #120187 in Ubuntu "kubuntu crashed on install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120187
<ubotu> New bug: #120186 in avahi (main) "network unavailable where .local domain is used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120186
<ubotu> New bug: #120188 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Feisty doesn't accept any CDs!!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120188
<ubotu> New bug: #120189 in scim-prime (universe) "Please sync scim-prime 1.0.0-3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120189
<rulus> I wonder how this guy of bug #120188 installed Ubuntu.. I bet via the cd :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120188 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Feisty doesn't accept any CDs!!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120188
<ubotu> New bug: #120190 in scim-canna (universe) "Please sync scim-canna 1.0.0-2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120190
<ubotu> New bug: #120191 in scim-skk (universe) "Please sync scim-skk 0.5.2-4 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120191
<ubotu> New bug: #120193 in firefox (main) "x-window system crash after closing firefox tab with middle click on tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120193
<ubotu> New bug: #120194 in refocus (main) "Plugin don't work (crash)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120194
<ubotu> New bug: #120195 in Ubuntu "installer crashes at configure mythtv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120195
<ubotu> New bug: #120196 in gnash (universe) "gnash won't install in gutsy 64bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120196
<ubotu> New bug: #120199 in ntp (main) "ntp daemon not reconfigured by /etc/network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120199
<ubotu> New bug: #120200 in Ubuntu "[package-request]  Sysadmin-Frontend GUIs (Webmin/Usermin/AIOCP)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120200
<bdmurray> dholbach: that sounds good
<dholbach> bdmurray: seb128 had some reservations
<seb128> dholbach: about?
<dholbach> seb128: needs-translation
<seb128> I thought we agreed it was not a good idea ;)
<dholbach> seb128: I asked bdmurray before you turned up - he was just going through his backlog
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so let's say I not only have some reservations, I think it's not a good idea at all rather ;)
<ranf> !info deb822
<ubotu> Package deb822 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<persia> !info python-deb822
<ubotu> python-deb822: Read and manipulate RFC822-like files (e.g. .dsc and .changes). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #120201 in Ubuntu "Printing problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120201
<ranf> persia, thanks.
<persia> ranf: ubotu only has info on binaries.  apt-cache search is your friend :)
<ubotu> New bug: #120203 in cups-pdf (universe) "Please sync cups-pdf (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120203
<ubotu> New bug: #120205 in debian-installer (main) "student" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120205
<bdmurray> good morning
<Hobbsee> hiya bdmurray!
<bdmurray> heya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> :)
<bdmurray> I wonder if the bugs can drop under 30,000
<Hobbsee> i wish!
<bdmurray> It isn't that far off
<bdmurray> ~150 bugs
<seb128> bdmurray: how many to tackle for that? ;)
<seb128> oh, that should be doable
<bdmurray> I'd think so.  I'm willing to give it a go.
<bdmurray> 1 down
* dholbach had a go at lots of unconfirmed bugs
* coNP did about 20 or 30
* Hobbsee rejects one
* dholbach tags some more bugs as needs-packaging, packaging, bitesize and upgrade
<bdmurray> dholbach: would 93894 classify as bitesize ?
<dholbach> bug 93894
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93894 in dvdrip "icon for dvdrip missing in KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93894
<dholbach> yeah, good idea
<bdmurray> dholbach: How do you determine if a bug is bitesize?
<ubotu> New bug: #120207 in firefox (main) "Crash during firefox use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120207
<ubotu> New bug: #120208 in kdesdk (main) "umbrello 1.5.6 using 99% of CPU on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120208
<persia> Did the annoying discrepancy between f.d.o and KDE icon standards (/usr/share/pixmaps vs. /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps) ever get resolved?  If not, fixing that will likely break GNOME.
<bdmurray> persia: what do you mean?
<dholbach> bdmurray: not really easy to determine, I can just judge by my own experience... changing strings here and there, adding a desktop file, stuff like that is usually easy and good to start with
<ubotu> New bug: #120209 in Ubuntu "MgOpen Cosmetica font misses one important German character" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120209
<persia> bdmurray: As I understand it, if work based on the last comment to 93894 is performed, the icon won't appear in GNOME.
<bdmurray> persia: What I read in the last comment was adding a PNG would work around the issue.  Is that what you read?
* persia looks again
<bdmurray> dholbach: would bug 97509 need forwarding upstream or be bitesize
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97509 in ifupdown "man for interfaces has incorrect examples location" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97509
<dholbach> bdmurray: probably both
<bdmurray> dholbach: heh
<persia> bdmurray: Ideally, the icon would just be a bare name, no directory, and no extension.  Adding a png as well as the svg (or likely even an xpm) would be a workaround for the KDE bug about SVG themes, but it still doesn't address the "standard" icon loading directory.  Anyway, I care about this, so I'll mark it as one of my mentor bugs and work with the person who fixes it.
<bdmurray> okay, thanks persia
<persia> bdmurray: Feel free to subscribe me to any icon/.desktop file bugs - it's one of my larger interests.  Also, tagging these with "desktop-file" helps others working on the menus / icons to catch them and prepare patches.
<ubotu> New bug: #120212 in kde-style-polyester (main) "Please sync kde-style-polyester (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120212
* dholbach wonders about bug 117256
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117256 in Ubuntu "Thats What She Said!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117256
<ubotu> New bug: #120213 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gmusicbrowser missing in repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120213
<bdmurray> yeah, that bug seems improbable
<xerosis> bdmurray: i sent you an email about QA for bugday
<seb128> dholbach: close it ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #120214 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (universe) "Faulty reporting of free space with Sony Ericsson z710" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120214
<bdmurray> xerosis: okay, I'm still wading through e-mail
<xerosis> bdmurray: no problem :)
<ubotu> New bug: #120215 in rhythmbox (main) "Fehler beim Speichern der Titelinformationen - error saving title information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120215
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i found recruits :D
* bdmurray hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs bdmurray 
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: convinced amarok upstream that htey were welcome to touch our buglist at will, as most were their bugs, as we try nto to modify their stuff.
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: very cool
<Hobbsee> indeed!  :)
<Hobbsee> yay for good relations with upstream
<ubotu> New bug: #120216 in upgrade-system (universe) "Upgradeing from 6.10 ubuntu to 7.4 fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120216
<ubotu> New bug: #120217 in casper "Driver Updates not being installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120217
<ubotu> New bug: #120218 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "Two-finger tap for right-click should be used by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120218
<ubotu> New bug: #120219 in Ubuntu "Wish: enable full ZFS support in Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120219
<bryce_> morningh
<ubotu> New bug: #120220 in nautilus (main) ""Connect to server" have minimal dialogues - Needs to communicate more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120220
<ubotu> New bug: #120221 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120221
<ubotu> New bug: #120172 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "SKB BUG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120172
<ubotu> New bug: #120222 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound Blaster (D) X-Fi XtremeMusic Not Recognised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120222
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: 18 amarok bugs now killed, or being worked on.
<Hobbsee> !bugstats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugstats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pierre> keescook: merci (gd :)
<fdoving> Hobbsee: great initiative with amarok upstream. pointystick++ :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> 19
<ubotu> New bug: #120223 in firefox (main) "Flash player/plugin and dvd movies will not work on feisty fawn and amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120223
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
* Hobbsee O.O
<Hobbsee> fdoving: yeah, seemed to work :)
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: the stats are slow for me at the moment
<Hobbsee> !responses
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubotu> New bug: #111599 in amarok (main) "could not launch KDE Help Center: (dup-of: 60475)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111599
<keescook> Pierre: thank you!  :)
<Pierre> keescook: :)
<Hobbsee> hiya keescook
<Pierre> keescook: about the other patches I sent to debian, one has to wait a bit, gdImageFilledArc/Arc
<keescook> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> keescook: a friend of mine says thanks for the xscreensaver update, btw
<bryyce> someone actually uses xscreensaver?  ;-)
<Pierre> keescook: the patch is valid but it introduces a regressions for edge cases like passing 270 and 630 as angles
<Hobbsee> bryyce: :P
<bryyce> bdmurray: so for bug hug day, am I gathering correctly that we are triaging bugs in the generic Ubuntu product?
<bdmurray> !info kdescreensaver-aasaver
<ubotu> kdescreensaver-aasaver: KDE Asciiquarium screensaver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-2 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 176 kB
<bdmurray> ^- that's what I use
<bdmurray> bryyce: a sampling of bugs are listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070613
<keescook> Hobbsee: do they use xscreensaver in a network-auth environment?
<bryyce> bdmurray: cool thanks
<bryyce> think I'll pop over to my laptop
<Hobbsee> keescook: dunno.  doubt it
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: tha'ts fun.  i half-packaged tha tone for ubuntu :)
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: my kids like the shark eating the fish
<Hobbsee> :D yep
* Hobbsee marks more dupes, this time for knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> i love pages like
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<bdmurray> only about 140 more to go to reach 30,000
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<Hobbsee> i think someone's filing more bugs
<Hobbsee> but the bug count apperas to be dropping, from the stats
<ubotu> New bug: #120225 in gaphor (universe) "gaphor gives segmentation fault on ubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120225
<bdmurray> bryyce: I just noticed that the ubuntu-x-swat doesn't have any assigned packages
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: bug count is dropping :)
<Hobbsee> [03:09]  <bdmurray> bryyce: I just noticed that the ubuntu-x-swat doesn't have any assigned packages
<ubotu> New bug: #120226 in endeavour (universe) "Merge endeavour 2.8.1-3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120226
<ubotu> New bug: #120227 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "rt2500-based network card not assigned network interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120227
<brycer> Hobbsee, hmm, I'm not sure they get assigned to 'ubuntu-x-swat'
<brycer> wait
<brycer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+packagebugs
<bdmurray> wow, that's a lot of packages
<fdoving> Hobbsee: what do you think about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/25059 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 25059 in kde-systemsettings "Non-standard button order" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<fdoving> i can make a diff if you want it.
<brycer> I made a script to show the merge status of all the packages: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Xorg/versions_current.html
<Hobbsee> fdoving: um...send it past seele, but every time we make a button change like that, god adds 1000 bugs to malone.
<Hobbsee> (think of the bugsquad!)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: how many releases have we had it changed for, and what does the rest of dke seem to use?
<Hobbsee> fdoving: makes more sense for the OK button to be on the outside, as per fitt's law, though, so i'm inclined not to change it back for two reasons.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: also, i'd check how kde4 handles it
<fdoving> in for example konqueror, it's OK, Apply, Cancel.
<fdoving> kcontrol uses Apply, Reset, system settings uses Reset, Apply.
<fdoving> i'll make a diff anyway. i want it for myself. i'll attach it to the bug, take it or leave it :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: bug seele about it, then.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: see what her opinion is
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i dont want to screw around what our users are used to - i hate work doing that to me
<Hobbsee> our new system has been in at least a year, and i *still* hit the wrong button, as i'm used to wher it used to be.
<Hobbsee> (they swapped OK and cancel, so OK was no longer in the top right hand corner)
<fdoving> well, whatever they order, it should be the same in most apps imho.
<fdoving>  /they/the
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> hence, wondering how kde4 handles it, and/or if they know it's an issue
<fdoving> and systemsettings is the one that doesn't follow KDE.
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> i wonder why they changed it
<bdmurray> with gutsy isn't there a new / different kernel package for restricted modules?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: than feisty?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22
<ubotu> New bug: #120228 in qt4-x11 (main) "Tablet support isn't build in Qt4 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120228
* bdmurray ponders
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ponders what?
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: why I would have thought that
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: it's the crack finally getting to you.  put *down* the crack pipe
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: either that or too many bugs
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> "drinking from the crack pipe...er, the firehose"
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: don't go anywhere though I'll figure it out
<ubotu> New bug: #120229 in xenman (universe) "unable to start at 8 bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120229
* Hobbsee waits for bdmurray 
<calc> hello
<bdmurray> !info linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22
<ubotu> Package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<calc> i'm interested in doing #33594 if no one else is working on it
<keescook> we'll never find the right package if people can't spell "nvidia".  ;)  bug 117797
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117797 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Nvida driver does not work with latest update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117797
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-6-generic
<Hobbsee> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-6-generic | 2.6.22-6.11 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/main Packages
<Hobbsee> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-6-generic | 2.6.22-6.11 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<Hobbsee> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 | 2.6.22-6.11 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/main Sources
<Hobbsee> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 | 2.6.22-6.11 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Sources
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: exists ^
<Hobbsee> keescook: haha
<keescook> calc: go for it!  let us know if you need any help.  :)
<Hobbsee> hi calc
<Hobbsee> die bugs, die!
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: that's the package I was thinking of
<Hobbsee> :)
<calc> as the desktop file fails validation i guess it would help to run the validator against a lot other desktop files as well?
<keescook> calc: probably wouldn't hurt; I wonder how many new bugs this will discover...
<calc> hehe
<calc> maybe i should put that down on the todo list and get more bugs closed than opened ;)
<bdmurray> calc: that would be ideal
<persia> calc: If you do that, don't open bugs for them all.  There's been three goes at it before, and someone always complains it's too many bugs.  Send patches upstream, or to debian, or to us, but only create a bug if there is a patch.
<Hobbsee> calc: for every bug you open, excluding sync requests, you must close 2.  it's an unofficiial rule.
<calc> Hobbsee: ah ok, i've only opened one this week so far ;)
<calc> but i need to close a lot so someone will sponsor me for motu ;)
<calc> unfortunately the bug i opened has been known upstream for ~ 5 years without being fixed
<Hobbsee> how will youget sponsored for MOTU by bugwork?
<Hobbsee> oh, if you close a bug
<Hobbsee> well, provide a patch
<calc> well between that and my upstream debian work, etc
<persia> calc: If you close lots of bugs, you're all set.  patches help.
<calc> most of the packages (all?) for debian are in ubuntu main though so i need to do bug work for motu first :)
<Hobbsee> shouldnt be hard to get motu/core if you're a DD
<keescook> bdmurray: what's the convention for the bugday wiki, irc name or wiki name?
* Hobbsee --> bed
<Hobbsee> 4am.
<pochu> keescook: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<ubotu> New bug: #120233 in Ubuntu "Compiz Crashes on ReBoot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120233
<brycer> bdmurray, ok 42607 still sounds legit, I've added some questions for it
<keescook> pochu: right, I meant, when filling in my "name" for a finished bug, which style name should I use?  "keescook" (IRC nick) or "KeesCook" (wiki name).  I see both in the list currently.
<pochu> keescook: Oh, sorry for misunderstanding :)
<bdmurray> keescook: don't forget launchapd name
<calc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/83070 <- is this really a "bug" or a misuse of the system?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83070 in Ubuntu "incorrect behavior fat32 partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<bdmurray> bug 42607
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42607 in xserver-xorg-video-via "Ubuntu Dapper on VIA EPIA-MS with LVDS; no video after installation" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42607
<calc> the user hibernates on linux boots into windows, does some stuff, resumes linux and doesn't see files made under windows
<bdmurray> keescook: I'd go with wiki name so it links to your wiki page however I probably have not done that.
<calc> afaict that is not really a bug per say
<persia> calc: Needs information.  If the FAT partition is not a system partition, it's a bug.
<persia> (e.g. local disk used to transfer data between systems)
<calc> persia: ah so when linux hibernates/resumes it unmount/remounts the other fs?
<keescook> calc: oooh, owch, yeah, if they had it mounted under linux and suspended, that's a misuse.  icky.  I think that sounds like something to reject.  bdmurray?
<persia> calc: I don't think it does, but I think (and need information to be sure) that's what the submitter wishes it did.
<keescook> persia: do non-system partitions get umounted during a suspend?
* calc looks around to see
<persia> keescook: I think only "removable" devices get cleaned during suspend (USB, 1394), but I'm not 100% sure.
<calc> i don't see any calls to mount/umount under /etc/acpi
<bdmurray> keescook: I'm undecided on that one
<persia> calc: MIght be - my laptop doesn't run Ubuntu, so my assumption may be flawed.
<keescook> calc: I wouldn't expect any filesystems to umount when suspending/hibernating (imagine if you had an open file on that partition)
<keescook> I think that should be rejected or at least changed to "wishlist"
* persia agrees with "wishlist"
<calc> i don't even see where external devices umount/mount
<calc> keescook: true
<keescook> I think it's all hal magic.  :)
<bdmurray> brycer: they responded to 42607 already
<brycer> wow
<calc> i'm marking it confirmed but i can't change the importance
<persia> keescook: On my laptop, if I eject a storage card or remove a USB device while it is suspended, it recovers smoothly (perhaps with a page fault if reading data).
<bdmurray> I think it is important to put bug 83070 somewhere though
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83070 in Ubuntu "incorrect behavior fat32 partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83070
<bdmurray> i.e. with a package
<brycer> bdmurray, since they no longer have the hardware, shall I close it as out of date?  I googled around to see if others had the same problem but found nothing relevant
<bdmurray> brycer: if they don't have the hardware and we don't have all we need then closing it seems right to me
<brycer> okie dokie
<bdmurray> I mean it isn't going to go anywhere.
<brycer> right
<bdmurray> keescook: so you think that bug should be about hal?
<calc> oh yea that bug isn't attached to anything should i move it to acpi-support?
<keescook> bdmurray: that may not be its final resting place, but I think it's a good start
<brycer> those VIA EPIA's aren't terribly well supported in general, so corner cases like this are unlikely to get much attention from upstream
<keescook> hal or acpi-support
<bdmurray> calc: I set it to wishlist for you
<calc> bdmurray: ok
<calc> yipee my first bug triaged, lol
<brycer> calc, congrats!  :-)
<keescook> \o/
* bdmurray hugs calc
<keescook> hiya Ari, ssam.  wanna help out with bugday?
<ssam> keescook, i want to help every day
<ssam> hows it going?
<keescook> ssam: cool.  :)
<keescook> we're making progress
<bdmurray> ~130 to go to drop below 30k
<keescook> bdmurray: nice
<bdmurray> maybe we should like for a package that could use some consolidation
<calc> bug 117125  fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117125 in Ubuntu "The floppy light stays on, but the floppy does not work but it does spin" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117125
<calc> er probably fixed that is ;)
<calc> for bugs against eg 7.04 beta can i have the user test against the current gutsy cd?
<calc> bug 107157  for example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107157 in Ubuntu "7.04 Beta fails to boot with splash screen (dup-of: 61711)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107157
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61711 in usplash "no boot splash and very slow booting" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61711
<ssam> the stack traces for bug 85797 and bug 117528 look quite similar both have sp_repr_undo_log and sp_document_undo, should i mark them as dupes?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85797 in inkscape "[apport]  inkscape crashed during undo" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85797
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117528 in inkscape "I used Inkscape yesterday and got the crash popup today :(" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117528
<bdmurray> keescook might now
<bdmurray> know even
<bdmurray> calc: Yes, or even testing with Feisty final.
<calc> i noticed it was an unassigned dupe of another bug so i moved it over to assigned to same package, etc
<bdmurray> I didn't read all of 61711 but I'm not sure it should really be a dupe
<keescook> ssam: checking
<keescook> ssam: yeah, I would mark 117528 a dup of 85797
<ssam> keescook, thanks
<bdmurray> keescook: looking at bug 103342 do you know why it wouldn't have a stack trace?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103342 in arts "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103342
<keescook> bdmurray: I don't -- I've been assuming those are a result of a corrupted coredump
<keescook> the big clue for me is the lack of the "Disassembly.txt" attachment
<Kmos> add to the topic https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070613
<keescook> that usually means whatever is needed for the stacktrace is missing too
<bdmurray> so there really isn't anything useful in it then?
<keescook> not that I can see.  Maybe there are other artsd crashes it could be marked a dup of?
<Kmos> please someone take a decision on bug 3222
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3222 in vim "gvim is hidden in menu" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3222
<Kmos> it works here.. i've the gvim in gnome menu applications -> acessories
<bdmurray> yeah, there are a fair number of artsd crash bugs
<persia> Kmos: I couldn't find anything in the relevant spec to justify rejecting it, but I have the disabled gvim.desktop not showing in my menus locally, so I can confirm it.  I still don't think it should be fixed.
* calc recalls lots of arts crashes 3 years ago when he maintained it
<calc> probably will always crash, lol
<Kmos> persia: strange thing.. why i've it in menu ?
<bdmurray> calc: I've seen some where artsd crashed when I pressed Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<persia> Kmos: Perhaps you have a different history with the menu management spec implementations than I?
<calc> MMC cards aren't supported under linux, right? (i heard that somewhere before)
<Kmos> persia: really don't know, if we have the same package
<Kmos> calc: my laptop reader isn't supported :)
<bdmurray> calc: depends on the reader rather than the card.  My desktop reader works fine my laptop reader has no driver
<calc> ok
<calc> i claim 111089
<bdmurray> bug 53923 is about a Ti reader
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53923 in linux-source-2.6.20 "tifm: Texas Instruments Card reader not working" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53923
<ubotu> New bug: #120236 in Ubuntu "KDE - reboot PC "to Windows XP" does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120236
<ubotu> New bug: #120237 in Ubuntu "crontab formatted incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120237
<ubotu> New bug: #120238 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "status of battery of my laptop not shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120238
<persia> Kmos: I have 1:7.1-000+1ubuntu1
<Kmos> persia: vim-gnome ?
<persia> Kmos: yep.
<ubotu> New bug: #120234 in Ubuntu "can't go to internet with wifi and with linux under ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04. I'm french" [Wishlist,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120234
<ubotu> New bug: #120235 in Ubuntu "aipc cauases kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120235
<Kmos> 1:7.0-164+1ubuntu7
<Kmos> i've this one
* brycer lols 120234
<Kmos> kmos@bash:~$ dpkg -s vim-gnome
<Kmos> Package: vim-gnome
<Kmos> Status: install ok installed
<Kmos> Priority: extra
<Kmos> Section: editors
<Kmos> Installed-Size: 1820
<Kmos> Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Kmos> Architecture: i386
<Kmos> Source: vim
<Kmos> Version: 1:7.0-164+1ubuntu7.1
<Kmos> exactly, you've a newer version
<Kmos> i'm i386
<persia> Kmos: Yep - don't paste :)  I'm looking at the changelog.
<Kmos> persia: sorry
<calc> is there a standard list of things to get from a user for hardware support stuff?
<calc> hwdb-xml -a output or something else?
<Kmos> keescook: bug 99150
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99150 in avahi "Feisty beta can't install avahi-daemon on partial upgrade" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99150
<Kmos> keescook: do you know if this is fixed ?
<bdmurray> calc check !responses
<bdmurray> !responses
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Kmos> i think pitti has done something
<calc> ok thanks
<bdmurray> usually 'lspci -vvnn' for the kernel team
<persia> Kmos: Found it.  Reject as intentional.  Hidden by default since 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu1
<bdmurray> keescook: I found an arts crash that says "Backtrace stopped: previous frame identical to this frame (corrupt stack?)"
<Kmos> persia: give me the url of changelog
<persia> Kmos: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/v/vim/vim_7.0-035+1ubuntu5.1/changelog is the first I found.  Please adjust the version to match that of the person who keeps reopening the bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #120239 in alsa-utils (main) "amixer doesn't react on "toggle" (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120239
<Kmos> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/v/vim/vim_7.1-000+1ubuntu1/changelog
<Kmos> i found it there
<Kmos> and i show the changelog part of NoDisplay=True at .desktop
<keescook> bdmurray: that sounds sound good, dup to that one.
<keescook> Kmos: 99150> I have avahi running, so I assume so.  :)
<Kmos> keescook: the problem is in the upgrade..
<keescook> Kmos: reading...
<Kmos> keescook: it's reported by me
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> i've removed avahi without --purge
<keescook> ah, i see.  yeah, I don't think it's fixed yet.  Perhaps Trent has not had time to fix it yet?
<Kmos> so pitti checked that before feisty final and tell me he will do an update to some script
<Kmos> keescook: don't know
<ubotu> New bug: #120240 in ajaxterm (universe) "not possible to login in both opera & konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120240
<keescook> Kmos: feisty avahi is 0.6.17-0ubuntu3.  a huge amount of things were changed in debian since then (http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/a/avahi/current/changelog)
<Kmos> keescook: let's check
<keescook> Kmos: go for it.  :)
<Kmos> i've subscribed slomo for the bug
<keescook> brycer: 45418's wiki entry is busted
<brycer> yeah just noticed... saving fix now
<ubotu> New bug: #120241 in gtk+2.0 (main) "libgtk2.0-dev should depend on libxcomposite-dev and libxdamage-dev ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120241
<pochu> slomo_: btw, libgtk 2.11.2 has been uploaded. Could you check the liferea's icon issue when you update it? :)
<Kmos> bug 112414
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112414 in Ubuntu "Error: Could not find service 'kfmclient' using Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112414
<Kmos> this is a nice one to check
<Kmos> maybe to reject :)
<calc> 5 down, 30K to go
<brycer> 30,120
<pochu> Kmos: or rather add the missing dependency ;)
<calc> bug 111361  what should be done about this?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111361 in Ubuntu "SD memory card (/dev/sdf1) not recognised by gnome/feisty when inserted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111361
<brycer> nice to see the definite drop off though:  http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<calc> it seems that the card reader works it was just one of this cards didn't happen to work
<calc> should i reject it?
<ubotu> New bug: #120242 in synaptic (main) "[gutsy]  powertop reports nearly 1000 wakeups during a package update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120242
<brycer> 100 bugs closed in 8 hrs :-)
<Kmos> pochu: :)
<brycer> so, what, 100 more bug hug days and we'll be done?  ;-)
<calc> so any comments about rejecting bug 111361?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111361 in Ubuntu "SD memory card (/dev/sdf1) not recognised by gnome/feisty when inserted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111361
<CMooney> I have beer and want to learn to hunt bugs.
<brycer> heya CMooney welcome to the bug slaughter
<CMooney> lol
<CMooney> Do I just choose one from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070613
<brycer> CMooney, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070613, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses/, and http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<ssam> is there a way to speed up getting membership of the qa team?
<brycer> yup, that's what I've been doing
<CMooney> right
<brycer> ssam, bring beer for bdmurray maybe? ;-)
<bdmurray> calc: looking
<calc> bdmurray: ok i was going to tell the user to format the card that doesn't happen to work and reject the bug as being unreproducible
<calc> bdmurray: from the kernel log snippet it almost seems like the card is flaking out or bad
<calc> bdmurray: it appears to have redetected the card twice within 0.08s
<bdmurray> there is no indication as to the file system on the card
<calc> bdmurray: so would telling the user to reformat their non-working card and reject the bug be ok?
<bdmurray> calc: I don't really think so there may be something going on there and strictly speaking it isn't non-working right?  He can mount it manually.
<calc> bdmurray: hmm yea you are right
<calc> i won't reject it, i'll just follow up asking him if formatting the card allows it to automount, since other cards on the same device automount
<keescook> calc: I may be a matter of teaching hal to mount it.
<keescook> oh
<keescook> yeah, that's a better approach, missed that details (other cards work)
<bdmurray> CMooney: do you have a question about a specific bug?
<bdmurray> keescook: doesn't hal do auto mounting based on device information?
<CMooney> just attempting to help with the bug hunt. Going to have a stab at this one
<CMooney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/34093
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34093 in linux-source-2.6.15 "USB drive opens nautilus in loops" [Medium,Needs info] 
<keescook> bdmurray: yeah, I misunderstood; since it's the same device, formatting sounds like a reasonable thing to check first
<CMooney> Erm what do I click to assign it to myself??
<Kmos> CMooney: you'll fix it ? :)
<CMooney> Ah. No.
<Kmos> so, no assign =)
<CMooney> Didn't realise it meant that.... lol
<ssam> bdmurray, is bribing you with beer the best way to get approved onto the qa team?
<bdmurray> Kmos: actually I think assigning bugs to yourself when they need more information is correct
<bdmurray> That way there is someone to go back and look at the bug in the event there is no response
<Kmos> bdmurray: but you can comment and ask for that information without assign it
<bdmurray> Kmos: okay but how will you find it again?
<Kmos> subscribe it
<Kmos> :)
<keescook> CMooney: if you marked it "Needs Info", yes, assign it to yourself.
<Kmos> and check https://bugs.launchpad.net/~login
<Kmos> :)
<keescook> Kmos: assignee just means "person to take next action"
<calc> wow localization stuff for ooo takes forever
<Kmos> keescook: I think assigning was just for people who want to fix it
<bdmurray> Kmos: but my subscribed bugs also includes bugs I am just watching not waiting for information
<Kmos> bdmurray: me too
<keescook> Kmos: nope, that would be true if the bug is "Confirmed" or "In Progress"
<Kmos> ah..
<bdmurray> Kmos: my point being that assignment provides a distinction between bugs I am watching or bugs I am waiting for information on
<keescook> for "Needs Info", someone needs to make sure the info arrives.  once that happens, they can flip it to "confirmed" and unassign themself  :)
<Kmos> mvo: bug 109765 (can you tell me something about this? 0% progress ? )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109765 in update-manager "run apt-get autoclean after upgrade" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109765
<joumetal> keescook I rejected bug 40522 just minute after your comment :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40522 in initramfs-tools "Check for kernels < 2.6.12 may not always do the right thing" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40522
<Kmos> keescook: yeah
<keescook> joumetal: whoops! sorry for the collision. :)
<mvo> Kmos: what do you want to know :) ?
<CMooney> keescook: It was already marked as needs info, but I don't mind taking responsibility. But I can't see anything that says "Assign to me"
<calc> bug 95757 - user claims it is fixed already but it shows attached to kernel source in unconfirmed state
<Kmos> mvo: if that's already done or in progress
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95757 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Ubuntu won't boot after upgrading to Feisty using update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95757
<CMooney> Found it!
<joumetal> keescook It's not your fault
<keescook> CMooney: if you click on the package name, it should open a box for you to fill in your LP login
<bdmurray> CMooney: after you click on the package linux-source-2.6.15 in this case you will be able to assign the bug or confirm it
<CMooney> Darn sub-menu's
<bdmurray> keescook: it's a radio button with "Me" nearby
<mvo> Kmos: its not currently done, also it would not be hard to do. I felt that its not that urgent because we have a automatic cron job that will do cleanup of the cache every 2 days
<CMooney> Wooo! I feel proud my first bug. Victory beer sip!
<keescook> bdmurray: dur.  yeah.  I've been using greasemonkey too much.  ;)
<keescook> \o/   CMooney
* bdmurray hugs CMooney 
<Kmos> mvo: ok
<CMooney> Aw thanks.
<bdmurray> keescook: back to hal stuff doesn't it use fdi policies for mounting devices?
<CMooney> Was thinking once I have mastered the art of Bug Hunting, trying to got a BOF at Lug Radio Live or the such like
<ubotu> New bug: #120244 in mtink (universe) "mtink HTML Help Files missing - /usr/share/doc/mtink/html/index.html" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120244
<CMooney> Also the when in says "Ask the reporter if it is still an issue, assign it to yourself and mark it "Needs Info"". Does that mean just comment on the bug or directly email the reporter of the email?
<keescook> bdmurray: fdi?
<bdmurray>  /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/10-usb-card-readers.fdi
<keescook> CMooney: just means comment on the bug.  Generally in the same drop-down box where you click on the "Me" radio button
<keescook> bdmurray: you appear to know more about hal than me.  :)
<CMooney> keescok: Is that comment box any different to the one that is on the bottom of the page?
<keescook> just that it's all in one place, so you can fiddle with the bug settings and make a comment at the same time.
<CMooney> k
<ubotu> New bug: #120245 in gfax (universe) "gfax: merge new debian version (0.7.6-3)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120245
<CMooney> How long is best to wait before rejecting a bug?
<bdmurray> bug 97490 really is about artsd crashing after pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.  Would you expect stuff to crash when Zap'ing X?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97490 in arts "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97490
<bdmurray> CMooney: 4 weeks
<CMooney> k
<brycer> bdmurray, ssam had a Q earlier
<keescook> bdmurray: it shouldn't _crash_, but it's really no surprise that it did.  I think low or wishlist is fine.
<bdmurray> brycer: looking
<brycer> bdmurray, you could also mention the blueprint for disabling ctrl-alt-bkspace
<brycer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<bdmurray> ssam: Hi! Have you mailed me the application?
<ssam> bdmurray, i just did the join button on the team page
<ssam> bdmurray, do i need to email you aswell?
<bdmurray> ssam: I found the e-mail, I'll reply.
<ubotu> New bug: #120246 in gnome-panel (main) "problem with update manager..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120246
<CMooney> Right, this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xresprobe/+bug/46352 has had information from the reporter, but still little has been done. Is it worth asking if there is still a problem? Or should it be brought to someones attension?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46352 in xresprobe "Panel resolution not detected" [Medium,Needs info] 
<bdmurray> CMooney: looking
<CMooney> thonks
<CMooney> *thanks
<bdmurray> brycer: do you have any thoughts on it?
<brycer> bdmurray, yeah I'm also not sure on that one
<brycer> it could be a dupe of another, but there's not enough info to say
<brycer> CMooney, yeah ask if it's still a problem on Feisty
<brycer> I suspect it probably is, but who knows
<ubotu> New bug: #120247 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ALC262 sound problem: internal speakers do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120247
<ubotu> New bug: #120248 in gnome-desktop (main) "Need update to Gnome 2.18.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120248
<CMooney> Right. Is there anyway to tell what version of ubuntu it was first seen against?
<brycer> if the case is that the monitor is not reporting EDID information, it's going to be difficult to fix - like with bug 3731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3731 in xorg "Xorg resolution falling back to 640x480 and/or 800x600 when h/v freqs incorrect" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3731
<CMooney> I'd like to know before asking a stupid question
<brycer> CMooney, hmm, the Xorg.0.log file shows xorg 7.0.0, which is pretty old
<CMooney> Right I will ask him/her and assign it to myself
<brycer> cool
<CMooney> Hmm that calls for another victory sip. Think I will have to move onto shots if I manage to actually close or reject a bug!
<bdmurray> ssam: Did you see my reply?
<ssam> bdmurray, yes thanks, just replying to it now
<ubotu> New bug: #120249 in gnome-panel (main) "segfault in IA__g_type_check_is_value_type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120249
<ubotu> New bug: #120250 in adept (main) "Make dowload list available in Adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120250
<Kmos> bug 108012
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108012 in Ubuntu "2 instances of secondlife can freeze the whole system" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108012
<CMooney> Are there really bugs going back to last year??
<CMooney> bug 32152
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32152 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 "Wireless networking suddenly broken" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32152
<crimsun> there are even older bugs
<CMooney> Wow. Is there a reason why there isnt an automatic filter on all bugs that are older that 18months with no activity in the last 3??
<Kmos> CMooney: bug 91925
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91925 in malone "Automatically expire old Needs Info bug reports" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91925
<CMooney> Phew. Thats a relief at least its been thought about.
<brycer> bdmurray, bug 43708 might be related to your bug 112073
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43708 in acpi-support "Resume from suspend and hibernate fail when X is running on Fujitsu amilo 7440" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43708
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112073 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Restore from sleep/hibernation no longer works - Regression since Feisty Beta - gdm hangs" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112073
<ubotu> New bug: #120251 in ekiga (main) ""security check failed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120251
<ubotu> New bug: #120252 in hal (main) "se queda colgado" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120252
<ubotu> New bug: #120253 in dbmail (universe) "Merge dbmail 2.2.5 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120253
<keescook> hiya ScottK-laptop
<ScottK-laptop> High there
<ScottK-laptop> keescook:
<bdmurray> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 114461 about slow sound.  Do you have any input on it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114461 in Ubuntu "Slow sound sometimes in feisty/amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114461
<brycer> hi JenFraggle
<bdmurray> JenFraggle wrote clue file yesterday and deserves a hug for that
<crimsun> bdmurray: hardware problem.
<brycer> kewl
<bdmurray> hardware not driver?
<crimsun> bdmurray: that's indicative of a broken AC'97 codec, not much we can do about that.
* JenFraggle blushes
<bdmurray> crimsun: I don't think that is the first time I have seen something like that.  Is there anything to keep an eye out for?
<crimsun> bdmurray: really depends on the hardware.  Some nforce 2/3 hardware driven by snd-intel8x0 exhibit that problem, some don't.
<crimsun> I should probably generate a clue file for that stuff.
<keescook> what kde application handles downloading photos from non-disk usb cameras?
<bdmurray> keescook: which bug was that?
<keescook> bug 105232
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105232 in Ubuntu "Kodak USB connection stalls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105232
<Kmos> what package handles /media/name_of_mounted_point_here
<Kmos> for usb pen for example
<Kmos> bug 116302
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116302 in Ubuntu "please change /media/disk back to /media/usbdisk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116302
<bdmurray> keescook: it sounds like they are using konqueror there.  wouldn't dmesg be helpful?
<ubotu> New bug: #120254 in nicotine (universe) "nicotine crashed with ElementNotFoundError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120254
<keescook> bdmurray: they already included it; no useful output
<bdmurray> keescook: maybe dmesg in Feisty would be more informative? that seems to be dmesg from Edgy
<bdmurray> Kmos: I'd think hal
<bdmurray> crimsun: could you comment on that bug?
<bdmurray> keescook: you seem to have touched bug 64870 at some point in time and the last comment indicates that maybe it could be closed.  Do you agree?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64870 in shadow "su segfaults when you press Ctrl-D" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64870
<keescook> oh that one... let me reread again
<crimsun> bdmurray: done.
<bdmurray> crimsun: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #120256 in Ubuntu "konqueror - pdf preview with kpdf crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120256
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 69325 now and a wiki page seems to indicate that fat32 is supported by syslinux version 3.0.  How do I figure out what came with Edgy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69325 in Ubuntu "Bootable USB Flash Drive version of Kubuntu Edgy LiveCD" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69325
<Ari_> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search
<bdmurray> Ari_: thanks
* bdmurray waves to Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> hey bdmurray
<ranf> hi
<bdmurray> ranf: hello
<ubotu> New bug: #120258 in Ubuntu "Laptop Battery Time Remaining Outrageously  Inaccurate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120258
<keescook> is there a debug-suspend-problems set of questions to ask?
<ubotu> New bug: #120261 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror Doesn't Load aeroplan.ca" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120261
<bdmurray> suspend to disk or suspend to ram?
<keescook> "low power", so ram (suspend)
<bdmurray> free is a good start. ;)
<bdmurray> whoops, that'd be disk.
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<bdmurray> the usual plus 'sudo dmidecode'
<keescook> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<ubotu> New bug: #120259 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "FireFox crashed when I downloaded a file using "Save link AS..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120259
<ubotu> New bug: #120262 in Ubuntu "Genius Tablet (used to work as wacom) does not work anymore on hotplug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120262
<ubotu> New bug: #120264 in latex-beamer (universe) "Text is incorrectly displayed in gray" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120264
<ubotu> New bug: #120266 in dbus (main) "dbus sometimes holds a reference to deleted files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120266
<bdmurray> only 111 more to go
<bdmurray> !ktoon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktoon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bdmurray> !info ktoon
<ubotu> Package ktoon does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bdmurray> how can bug 78247 be then?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78247 in ktoon "Crashes on start-up" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78247
<ubotu> New bug: #120268 in openoffice.org (main) "After upgrade to 7.04, line spacing in drawing too wide" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120268
<ubotu> New bug: #120269 in Ubuntu "Gnome hides utility windows in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120269
<CMooney> woo i got a reply to a bug. hasn't helped but glad that theres a chance of sorting something.
<pochu> !info ktoon gutsy
<bdmurray> CMooney: cool
<ubotu> Package ktoon does not exist in gutsy
<crimsun> FTBFS.
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktoon/0.8-1
<bdmurray> crimsun: ah, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #120270 in evolution (main) "Searching hides/deletes e-mails searched for" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120270
<ubotu> New bug: #120272 in Ubuntu "loud 1000 hz squealing noise in all apps prodcing any sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120272
<ubotu> New bug: #120273 in gnome-system-tools (main) "duplicate icons of removable media at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120273
<ubotu> New bug: #120275 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "Missing toolbar and menu icons and crash when trying to change them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120275
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-14
<keescook> only 4 left to triage from the current list!
<Kmos> keescook: yep
<keescook> 3 left!
<Kmos> bug 115741
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115741 in kubuntu-meta "Kde Desktop configure behaviour tab does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115741
<coNP> keescook: which list?
<Kmos> keescook: i've changed this one to kubuntu-meta
<Kmos> coNP: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070613
<coNP> okay I also did some
<coNP> but at the end I did not edit the wiki
<Kmos> coNP :)
<Kmos> I also edited bug 108012
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108012 in linux-source-2.6.20 "2 instances of secondlife can freeze the whole system" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108012
<coNP> cool
<crimsun> I think I edited that one
* bdmurray is seeing green
<brycer> lotta green
<ubotu> New bug: #120278 in vlc (universe) "[Gutsy]  VLC Crashes instantly fails to Start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120278
<crimsun> bdmurray: since you're updating, please make 99863 green, too.
<crimsun> That should bring the total open down to zero.
<crimsun> (open meaning "not green" or some value thereof)
<bdmurray> crimsun: just finished but okay
<crimsun> wiki said you were editing when I clicked Edit.
<bdmurray> it took me a while to find the bug to mark
<Burgundavia> bdmurray: have you seen a bug wherein NM freezes the entire computer upon resume?
<bdmurray> Burgundavia: no that does not sound familiar
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> I need to reinstall and will see if it reappears
<heno> wow, the bug day page is looking very green :)
<ubotu> New bug: #120280 in python-numarray (main) "numarray index slicing doesn't work properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120280
<pochu> heno: you have drunk too much heineken :p
<heno> pochu: or just the right amount perhaps :)
<pochu> :)
<heno> it's too many when *I* start looking green
<bdmurray> heh
<pochu> But we are still on top of the 30000 bugs
<bdmurray> pochu: barely, just do 100
<heno> yeah, it will be lovely to break that barrier
<pochu> Maybe another HugDay for tomorrow and we're done ;)
* heno goes to triage a few random bugs
<crimsun> tomorrow is universe hug day
<coNP> there are parts of the world where it is still yesterday :)
<crimsun> I'm sure we can knock out a few more bugs
<bdmurray> yes, I have 8 more hours of Hug Day
<pochu> coNP: yeah!
<pochu> bdmurray: rock on :)
<coNP> universe hugday sounds cool
* coNP hugs the universe... :)
* coNP has to sleep now, happy bug hugging for everyone!
<ubotu> New bug: #120281 in thunderbird (main) "Opening a message from the drafts folder for editing does not remove added linebreaks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120281
<ubotu> New bug: #120282 in gnomp3 (universe) "Gnomp3 appears to not work at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120282
<bdmurray> calc: does tagging openoffice bugs seem worth while to you?
<calc> bdmurray: i'm still new at this, you mean tagging to have other people look at it?
<pochu> !tags
<ubotu> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags for common usage.
<bdmurray> calc: one thing we have been doing is tagging bugs to make them easier to find.  I've been tagging openoffice.org bugs based on their subcomponent
<pochu> calc: in the left pannel, there's a link which says "Edit description/tags".
<bdmurray> i.e ooo-impress
<pochu> They're @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags
<calc> bdmurray: ok that sounds good to me
<bdmurray> keescook: why isn't gcc included by default?
<keescook> I thought it was (I think it's needed for boot-time restricted linking?)
<bdmurray> okay maybe I really meant build-essential
<ubotu> New bug: #120284 in rhythmbox (main) "video podcasts show as failed downloads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120284
<keescook> I think build-essential is just not needed for day-to-day stuff
<bdmurray> Right, I agree but was trying to figure out how to phrase it for bug 72637
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72637 in Ubuntu "GCC major bug" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72637
<hggdh> pochu: hello -- got a question
<pochu> Hi hggdh. Please ask :)
<hggdh> pochu: bug 102179
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102179 in bash "non-ASCII characters in PS1 cause cursor to appear in wrong place" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102179
<hggdh> pochu: how is it decided if a bug is worth of a backport?
<ubotu> New bug: #120285 in Ubuntu "Superblock not read at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120285
<ubotu> New bug: #120286 in casper (main) "(Feat Req) Allow Boot Modifications with Driver Updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120286
<pochu> hggdh: backports are for new releases, or for not-so-important bugs. But important bugs should go to -updates
<hggdh> pochu: this one is not important enough, I guess (except for the few that happen to use accented characters)... so I guess I should leave it be?
<pochu> hggdh: I think so. For backports, we file bugs in lp.net/$release-backports
<pochu> e.g. https://launchpad.net/feisty-backports
<hggdh> pochu: thanks.
<pochu> You're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #120288 in Ubuntu "upgrade to 2.6.20-16 causes wireless card not to be recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120288
<pochu> Ok folks, I'm off to bed.
<pochu> See you tomorrow!
<ubotu> New bug: #120289 in update-manager (main) "update manager error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120289
<bdmurray> great hug day everyone!
<ubotu> New bug: #120291 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror is not fully compatible with gmail webmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120291
<ubotu> New bug: #120293 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120293
<ubotu> New bug: #120294 in hlatex-fonts (universe) "package hlatex-fonts-base failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120294
<ubotu> New bug: #120295 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gusty livecd fails to boot on PS3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120295
<ubotu> New bug: #120296 in python-scipy (universe) "python-scipy dependency error at Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120296
<ubotu> New bug: #120297 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "rt2500 module missing from gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120297
<brycer> bdmurray, I also worked on one of the bitesize bugs this afternoon (the wacom xorg warnings) - got a patch for it, but it could make life difficult for some wacom users so we actually want to keep current behavior
<ubotu> New bug: #54253 in bzr-svn "Excessive memory usage in bzr-svn" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54253
<brycer> bdmurray, I also dug into a battery bug 120258 since it sounded like something I could fix, but it looks like the gnome tool is pulling the info from HAL, which I don't know much about, so unfortunately I didn't get far there
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120258 in gnome-power-manager "Laptop Battery Time Remaining Outrageously  Inaccurate" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120258
<brycer> (I've got that problem on my new dell as well)
<ubotu> New bug: #120298 in Ubuntu "Gutsy cannot get IP using DHCP on wired network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120298
<ubotu> New bug: #120299 in kftpgrabber (universe) "Please sync kftpgrabber (0.8.1-1) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120299
<ubotu> New bug: #120300 in kftpgrabber (universe) "Please synce kftpgrabber (0.8.1-1) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120300
<ubotu> New bug: #120301 in rt2500 (universe) "rt2500 fails to build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120301
<ubotu> New bug: #120302 in Ubuntu "Feisty Sound not working at all on a toshiba a200 satellite has intel HDA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120302
<brycer> haw, figured out the gnome-power-manager bug :-) :-)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<jjesse> bug fixed?
<jjesse> yay
<ubotu> New bug: #120305 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Cannot modprobe snd-hda-intel following upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120305
<ubotu> New bug: #120304 in espeak (main) "Please merge espeak 1.26-1ubuntu1." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120304
<ubotu> New bug: #120310 in Ubuntu "Soft Lockup Detected on CPU#0 when hibernate and occasionaly during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120310
<ubotu> New bug: #120311 in openssh (main) "openssh-server does not recognize keyboard interactive authentication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120311
<brycer> yup, fixed for me.  Someone more gconf-aware will need to figure out how to make the gconf setting the default
<brycer> I just finished going through ALL of the gnome-power-manager bugs and found a whole slew of very similar sounding bugs.
<brycer> I marked them all NEEDS_INFO and asked them to test out my solution
<brycer> that should give the g-p-m maintainer info on whether to make the change
<brycer> if nothing else, it might scare up a bunch we can mark as dupes
<bdmurray> brycer: did you see some where the laptop shuts down prematurely?
<brycer> yup
<brycer> I *think* this bug may be the cause of that behavior too
<brycer> I was too chicken to test that though; I killed g-p-m off before it got to 0
<bdmurray> what do you mean?
<brycer> wow, down to 30080 bugs... 80 more to go
<Hobbsee> hiya bdmurray
<brycer> well, initially it was telling me I had 55 min on a full battery
<brycer> whereas acpi reported I had 4-5 hrs
<brycer> 52 min later a popup said I had 3 min remaining before it'd shut off
<brycer> I killed g-p-m, then restarted it several minutes later
<brycer> it believed I had about 0 sec of time before discharge, but my system kept working for another 3 hours
<brycer> but after flipping that switch, everything went back to correctness
<brycer> I feel a bit silly for spending 4 hrs tracking this bug down, and find its' fixed by a single checkbox... but there ya go
<ubotu> New bug: #120312 in ktorrent (main) "Sponsor: KTorrent 2.2~rc1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120312
<bdmurray> what happened to me one time was it shutdown and the I turned it back on and it kept going for quite a while.
<brycer> yeah I could see that happening because of this too
<brycer> btw, my myth box lost its drives again this morning
<brycer> I checked temps and sure enough the drives were too hot
<bdmurray> temporarily or ?
<brycer> I've put a box fan blowing on it, and removed one of the drives, let it all cool off, and started it up again.  it's been fine sinse
<brycer> since
<brycer> temporarily (at least for now)
<brycer> I think I should migrate off those two drives though.  sheesh
<brycer> also, got the new memory for my new myth box, and it (finally) booted up properly
<brycer> I'd been using some spare non-ECC RAM from one of my other machines, but this one wants ECC
<bdmurray> I should be working on my myth system now . . .
<ubotu> New bug: #120314 in gnome-terminal (main) "Terminal window font color with desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120314
<ubotu> New bug: #120315 in psi (universe) "Upgrading to 0.11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120315
<ubotu> New bug: #120316 in Ubuntu "gutsy install cd (alternate) will not detect cdrom within qemu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120316
<ubotu> New bug: #120317 in xorg (main) "xorg.conf xServer error in Gutsy and Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120317
<ubotu> New bug: #120318 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Integrated AUDIO and LAN does not recognized by installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120318
<ubotu> New bug: #120319 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[UPDATE]  New beta of the flashplayer available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120319
<crimsun> geez
<ubotu> New bug: #120320 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  tomcat6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120320
<ubotu> New bug: #120321 in Ubuntu "Request to inclusion of Lazarus in Gutsy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120321
<ubotu> New bug: #120322 in brasero "Add functionality to make multiple copies of a disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120322
<ubotu> New bug: #120323 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspending Feisty never reaches S3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120323
<ubotu> New bug: #120324 in Ubuntu "please sync package mediawiki1.10 from debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120324
<ubotu> New bug: #120326 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gnash 0.8.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120326
<ubotu> New bug: #120325 in linux-meta (main) "virtual machines can't start in vmware-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120325
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i seem to caused an issue on the commit I just ran to bughelper-data
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone take a look?
<ubotu> New bug: #120327 in python-numeric (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120327
<ubotu> New bug: #120328 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gpac 0.4.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120328
<ubotu> New bug: #120329 in python-numarray (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120329
<ubotu> New bug: #120330 in lxml (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120330
<ubotu> New bug: #120331 in totem (main) "totem crashes with Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120331
<ubotu> New bug: #120332 in vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 (multiverse) "vmware-player-kernel-modules not available for Gutsy kernel 2.6.22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120332
<ubotu> New bug: #120333 in pycxx (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120333
<ubotu> New bug: #120334 in pysvn (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120334
<crimsun> um...
<crimsun> #120319 is a no-go
<crimsun> that plugin is completely broken
<ubotu> New bug: #120335 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  freecol 0.6.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120335
<ubotu> New bug: #120336 in Ubuntu "work space switcher disappaer from the panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120336
<Admiral_Chicago> I've fixed the commit error I made.
<ubotu> New bug: #120337 in boinc (universe) "boinc fails to be authorized " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120337
<ubotu> New bug: #120338 in Ubuntu "Toshiba satellite A200 - switching user causes frozen computer." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120338
<ubotu> New bug: #120342 in Ubuntu "If using XGL+Beryl, some java window cannot show its menu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120342
<Admiral_Chicago> someone want to mark bug 120321 as not wishlisted
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120321 in lazarus "[needs-packaging]  Lazarus" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120321
<Admiral_Chicago> the fix was committed recently.../me not on QA
<ubotu> New bug: #120343 in gnome-session (main) "[gutsy] gnome-session-properties crashes trying to enable "beagle search tool"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120343
<ubotu> New bug: #120344 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop effects don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120344
<dholbach> good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> morning
<dholbach> hey Admiral_Chicago
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #120345 in dx (universe) "please sync dx 1:4.4.0-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120345
<ubotu> New bug: #120346 in Ubuntu "A window in Main Screen could not be dragged directly into the second screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120346
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<coNP> is anyone familiar with KDE developers?
<coNP> Bug #119776 certainly qualifies as a bug in my opinion however they seem to have another opinion...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119776 in amarok "amarok playlist error" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119776
<Admiral_Chicago> looking
<coNP> thanks Admiral_Chicago, I am definitely a Gnome guy, just bumped into a KDE bug :)
<coNP> however, I run amarok :)
<Admiral_Chicago> coNP: hmm, thats odd behavior...but i don't know
<Admiral_Chicago> ask if anyone can reproduce it
<coNP> I can
<coNP> we confirmed it
<coNP> on lp
<Admiral_Chicago> that's not the original reporter
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i didn't read close enough
<coNP> I mean I confirmed it and also wanted to report upstream (but the original reporter did that already)
<Admiral_Chicago> i saw that, it didn't explictedly say "reproduced" so i was confused.
<Admiral_Chicago> i suppose the next step would be to wait on upstream
<coNP> Yep, I only confirmed the status as I could reproduce it.
<coNP> But upstream said "this is not a real bug, go away"!
<ubotu> New bug: #120349 in Ubuntu "Digikam will not start on Kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120349
<ubotu> New bug: #120351 in firefox (main) "My Email and firefox browser cannot be minimised on to the task bar and when i close it i have to restart computer to open another browser." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120351
<ubotu> New bug: #120350 in kdebase (main) "[kubuntu]  konqueror: cannot create a folder if a file of the same name already exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120350
<owh> Can someone help me with the Importance level of a bug? Bug #73310. The bug makes the application not usable, since you cannot see the selected text or locate the result of a find.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73310 in gphpedit "Selected text colour does not follow theme" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73310
<owh> The bug was set to low by Adri2000, but there was no conversation as to why this was so decided.
<ubotu> New bug: #120352 in Ubuntu "Usability concern in Ubuntu install wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120352
<minghua> owh: if you don't plan to work on the bug, I suggest you not to change the importance
<ccm> owh: well i think it is low as 1. it does not prevent the application from bein started an 2. it seems to occur only when you have a tft/lcd with bad contrast
<owh> minghua: That's a fair observation. I was unsure how importance was determined, since for me the bug makes the application unusable. So for me it's important.
<coNP> read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance, it is a bug that "Can be easily worked around" (Low)
<owh> coNP: I do not know how to work around this bug.
<coNP> set another theme, use another editor
<ubotu> New bug: #120353 in rhythmbox (main) "rhytmbox crashes while listening internet radio. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120353
<coNP> the bugs are classified from the point of view of the whole Ubuntu, not the separate packages I think
<coNP> actually this, as every bug, should be fixed
<owh> coNP: Setting another theme, from the default theme mind you, does not actually help. Using another editor would be useful if there was another editor with this functionality. nedit was my preferred editor for years, but it has been unloved. gphpedit was the next choice.
<owh> coNP: Fair enough, Ubuntu users as a whole don't care about gphpedit :)
<coNP> owh: don't feel like that
<owh> coNP: I mean, in terms of user population, gphpedit does not see as much use as say gedit, which in it's own right is borked:), but I'm not feeling neglected. I just wanted to know how priorities are determined.
<ccm> owh: see this for more: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<owh> Yeah, it's opening in my browser.
<ccm> and actually the better place to discuss is #ubuntu-devel i guess
<coNP> ccm: better motu, I guess, this is not a main app
<owh> Based on the URL that coNP and ccm showed me, this is still a medium bug. I'm not using anything weird as a setup and there is no actual work around.
<ccm> coNP: then be it motu :)
<owh> I just thought I'd ask.
<coNP> owh: so the actual bug is that the selection color does not adhere to the theme?
<owh> coNP: Yes, that is how it shows up.
<owh> coNP: The upshot of it is that it uses a really pale colour that you cannot distinguish from the background color.
<owh> coNP: Making it *really* hard to see what you've got selected :)
<owh> coNP: If I could make it black, I would have been happy :)
<coNP> owh: okay, I try to investigate the problem
<owh> coNP: Tah.
<ccm> owh/conp: http://www.gphpedit.org/bugs/bug_view.php?id=184
<owh> Heh.
<owh> That was reported well after I reported it :)
<ccm> owh: yes, the point is, there is already an upstream bug report and this might be good point to push development
<coNP> okay owh you can register the upstream bug tracker in LP
<owh> ccm Yes, sorry, my brain wasn't working. I'll do that coNP
<owh> Thanks all.
<ccm> :)
<coNP> then report that the bug should also be fixed upstream and link that upstream bug
<coNP> yw, owh
<ccm> glad to help
<ubotu> New bug: #120354 in Ubuntu "_cache->open() failed, please report." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120354
<BugMaN> hi
<BugMaN> bug #46013
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46013 in backupninja "mail-command instead of rmail" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46013
<BugMaN> i'ts better to  add mail-transport-agent on depends ??
<ubotu> New bug: #120355 in gnome-panel (main) "_cache->open() failed, please report." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120355
<ubotu> New bug: #120356 in gtk-im-libthai (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120356
<owh> Hmm, I feel like a dunce. How do I tell launchpad that there is an upstream bug? LP is asking me to "Update the packaging information" and if I search for gphpedit in the projects there are no matches.
<coNP> owh: therefore I suggested you that you should register the bug tracking system of gphpedit first
<owh> Ah, yes. /me clicks away.
<pochu> BugMaN: yes
<BugMaN> pochu: ok i'll make the patch for gutsy now
<pochu> BugMaN: err, no. Add mailx. Why you ask?
<BugMaN> pochu: ok i don't konw which packages contains mail
<coNP> hey pochu, how many bugs did you hug today? :)
* pochu hugs coNP :)
<pochu> Are you a bug or a feature? ;)
<pochu> BugMaN: run mail in terminal, and it'll tell you.
<pochu> (Providing you don't have it installed)
<BugMaN> pochu: mail works in terminal, but it's installed by default in ubuntu??
<pochu> I don't think so. At least not here ;9
<pochu> BugMaN: mailx and mailutils contain it.
<BugMaN> pochu: ok then i add mailx and mailutils to depends in control file
* coNP considers himself to be a future hiding under the cloak of a bug sometimes
<pochu> BugMaN: Provably just one of them.
<pochu> Or add them as "foo | bar"
<BugMaN> pochu: ok it's better
<pochu> But I'm not sure, I don't know either the command or the packages :)
<pochu> Look at the description to see if both are valid.
<BugMaN> pochu: ok
<BugMaN> pochu: mailutils have more utils and MORE dependancy and provide mailx
<BugMaN> pochu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=mail&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<BugMaN> pochu: it's the same i suppose
<pochu> BugMaN: If it provides mailx, then it has a similar or the same mail command, so it's valid too :)
<coNP> owh: it is a one-line fix
<coNP> owh: it is a bitesize patch
<coNP> I might upload a fix soon
<owh> coNP: Excellent. It sounds like it's less work to fix it that it is to register the bug tracker :)
<coNP> (I intend to do so but has lots to do )
* owh is trying to figure out which tracker type to choose :)
<coNP> good luck, owh :)
<owh> Thanks :)
<BugMaN> for auto-closing bug in LP i must insert (LP #bugnumer) ?
<BugMaN> *#bugnumber
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, someone want to look at the mozilla-thunderbird clue file? it doesn't seem to run for me,
<Admiral_Chicago> trying one more thing...
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm getting this out: parser error : Premature end of data in tag clues line 2
<BugMaN> pochu: done! thanks for the help
<pochu> BugMaN: the syntax is "LP: "
<owh> coNP: I don't see how I can register the gphpedit bug tracker. I'm happy to create a user on their tracker, and add the update and that there is a fix available if you like. Not particularly automated I know. I'm open to suggestions.
<BugMaN> pochu: without #?
<pochu> e.g. "LP: #123"
<pochu> BugMaN: doesn't matter, but the important thing is "LP: "
<Admiral_Chicago> ah it was missing a /
<Admiral_Chicago> grrr.
<pochu> with the colon
<owh> coNP: They're using a proprietary tracker of some description.
<BugMaN> pochu: ah ok i'm use  (LP: #xxx)
<ubotu> New bug: #120359 in Ubuntu "Update feisty openoffice.org pkg to 2.2.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120359
<pochu> BugMaN: cool :)
<coNP> owh: okay I guess they don't really need a patch
<coNP> actually they set up this color to be the selection color
<BugMaN> pochu: Are you an universe sponsors?
<owh> I'm happy to submit it to the author direct. I'm sure he'd be happy to receive it.
<coNP> if you comment this out then the default is used (big suprise :))
<coNP> so I guess we then make a comment with the lp URL
<pochu> BugMaN: I'm not, sorry
<owh> coNP: You mean, the code sets the color directly and if you don't then it uses the theme?
<pochu> BugMaN: but you can ask in #ubuntu-motu :)
<BugMaN> pochu: ok thanks
<BugMaN> pochu: yes!
<coNP> owh: exactly
<owh> coNP: Someone must be colordeaf :)
<owh> coNP: I'll create a user on their tracker in the mean time.
<coNP> oipat: if everything goes well it will be done in an hour
<coNP> sorry oipat, I meant owh
<owh> coNP: Fantastic. Thanks.
<Admiral_Chicago> yea its still screwing with me: http://paste.stgraber.org/1569 any ideas
<Admiral_Chicago> is the formating wrong?
<coNP> Admiral_Chicago: sure, the first clue is closed twice
<coNP> first end of line 26, then in line 27
<pochu> Admiral_Chicago: on line 25 and 26, why are you closing twice <clue>?
<pochu> Sorry, 26 and 27
* coNP was quicker, pochu  :D
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> that may be it
<coNP> emacs & nxml-mode did its best
<pochu> coNP: lol, I didn't see it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> pochu coNP: my eyes aren't so sharp this late at night
<coNP> Admiral_Chicago: you can always trust in the European timezones
<pochu> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe I'll rememberthat
<ubotu> New bug: #120361 in Fedora "The SATA, IDE, SMBus controllers don't work on ATI/AMD SB700" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120361
<Admiral_Chicago> what?
<Admiral_Chicago> i see...tehere isn't a Fedora package
<ccm> fedora uses launchpad?
<seb128> ccm: no, but you can open a fedora task to track a bug on their bugzilla for example
<ubotu> New bug: #120363 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager should support smartcard based certificate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120363
<ubotu> New bug: #120364 in lvm2 (main) "lvm doesn't document -m option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120364
<ubotu> New bug: #120365 in Ubuntu "CUPS hangs on large job queue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120365
<ubotu> New bug: #120368 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "Merge mplayerplug-in-3.40 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120368
<ubotu> New bug: #120369 in Ubuntu "can't get desktop effects to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120369
<ubotu> New bug: #120367 in libuser (universe) "python-libuser actually depends on libuser-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120367
<owh> coNP: How is that patch coming along?
<coNP> I am not sure I did the right thing
* owh is getting ready to knock off for the night.
<owh> coNP: What do you mean?
<ubotu> New bug: #120370 in pidgin (main) "Temporary Authentication Failure in my jabber messanger" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120370
<owh> coNP: I'm off to feed my face, owh==onno-itmaze==onno@itmaze.com.au.
<coNP> okay
<owh> coNP: What TZ are you in?
<coNP> CEST = GMT+2
* owh is GMT+8, I'll drop in after food :)
<owh> coNP: Feel free to email me.
<coNP> okay I try to fix it
<coNP> but cannot promise for now
<ubotu> New bug: #120371 in revelation (universe) "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'replace'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120371
<ubotu> New bug: #120372 in Ubuntu "DVD/RW drive on laptop not recognized in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120372
<ubotu> New bug: #120373 in xerces-j (universe) "Merge xerces-j-1.4.4 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120373
<pochu> Anybody using kubuntu can check Bug 115341? I can't reproduce it in Gnome.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115341 in amule "aMule tray icon is not transparent" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115341
<pochu> Look at the last comment. It has some hints (maybe a way to reproduce it).
<ubotu> New bug: #120374 in python-defaults (main) "Python "newlist" error from mailman install 6.0.6: ValueError: bad marshal data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120374
<ubotu> New bug: #120375 in mdadm (main) "cannot boot raid1 with only one disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120375
<ubotu> New bug: #120377 in Ubuntu "[feature request]  Kickstart should be LVM aware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120377
<ubotu> New bug: #120378 in mdadm (main) "raid1 with sata is slow (speed of a single disc)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120378
<ubotu> New bug: #120379 in apt-proxy (universe) "Merge apt-proxy-1.9.36-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120379
<ubotu> New bug: #120380 in schroedinger (universe) "Sync schroedinger 0.6.1-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120380
<ubotu> New bug: #120381 in gnome-btdownload (main) "Sync gnome-btdownload 0.0.28-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120381
<ubotu> New bug: #120382 in Ubuntu "python2.4-dev depends on stdio.h provider" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120382
<ubotu> New bug: #120383 in Ubuntu "no mail sent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120383
<ubotu> New bug: #120384 in Ubuntu "grafics rendering slow, until activate and deactivate compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120384
<ubotu> New bug: #120385 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Please merge meta-gnome2 1:2.18.2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120385
<seb128> DktrKranz: no need to open "please merge" bugs, we have http://merges.ubuntu.com doing automatic lists
<DktrKranz> seb128, I'm on it
<DktrKranz> i'm checking debdiff before submitting it
<seb128> ?
<seb128> ah
<seb128> so the title or description should be updated
<seb128> no mention "please merge" like if that was a request, but rather ".... merge"
<DktrKranz> no more "please" ?
<seb128> or mention to the description you are working on it
<DktrKranz> I'll do, thanks :)
<seb128> thank *you* for working on it ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #120387 in fuse (main) "Encrypted USB disk is not automounted anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120387
<ubotu> New bug: #120389 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "(feisty) cdrom missing since 2.6.20-16 on 82801BA IDE U100 (ICH2) Intel chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120389
<ubotu> New bug: #120390 in libept (universe) "sync libept 0.5.3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120390
<ubotu> New bug: #120392 in evolution (main) "CAnnot delete Calendars in Evolution 2.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120392
<ubotu> New bug: #120394 in kde4-style-qtcurve (universe) "new upstream version + license fix (debdiff included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120394
<ubotu> New bug: #120396 in human-icon-theme (main) "sync 0.18-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120396
<ubotu> New bug: #120398 in maxemumtvguide (universe) "debian directory files should no be +x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120398
<ubotu> New bug: #120399 in nautilus (main) "creating hidden folder in nautilus file is renamed but still shown as "untitled folder" until refresh..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120399
<ubotu> New bug: #120401 in Ubuntu "no internet connection, no ip e100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120401
<ubotu> New bug: #120402 in tomboy (main) "ctrl+x closes the window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120402
<ubotu> New bug: #120403 in Ubuntu "no log in screen--mouse stays as a wait cursor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120403
<ubotu> New bug: #120405 in debian-installer (main) "nuwan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120405
<ubotu> New bug: #120406 in ttf-dejavu (main) "The DejaVu Condensed fonts are not available for selection from the KDE fonts settings panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120406
<ubotu> New bug: #120407 in console-data (universe) "Merge console-data-1.02-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120407
<ubotu> New bug: #120409 in Ubuntu "No sound on Toshiba A100 satellite with feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120409
<crimsun> ugh.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #120400 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice executes code from rtf documents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120400
* persia updates that to a useful bug title
<bdmurray>  Hobbsee: early morning
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: heya.  so you dont want to discuss libdvdread3 yet?
<ubotu> New bug: #120410 in Ubuntu "Fiesty freezes when I have a limited internet connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120410
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: We can try
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: the install-css.sh script, which is now even executable - why dont we run that in the preinst?
<Hobbsee> rather than leaving it as a separate script, which people have to use locate to find?
<bdmurray> I don't think it is legal in every country.
<Hobbsee> is libdvdread3?
<bdmurray> As I understand it yes
<bdmurray> libdvdread wrapper for reading the dvd, libdvdcss does the decryption
<Hobbsee> that's..what i suspected.  fair enough
<bdmurray> what about having the readme show up some how?
<Hobbsee> with a debconf thinig, or something.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> there's support for that now
<Hobbsee> "do you want to install this?  it's not legal in some countries"
<crimsun> you could always take the flashplugin-nonfree stance, which is to state very explicitly in the Description that if you install it, you know its ramifications
<Hobbsee> which no one reads.  but it's there, to avoid the legal red tape
<Hobbsee> which raises an interesting question if it's installed as a dep of something else...
<ubotu> New bug: #120411 in libview (universe) "backport libview 0.6.0 for feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120411
<ubotu> New bug: #120413 in hal (main) "fdi for Samsung yp-k3 digital audio player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120413
<ubotu> New bug: #120414 in goffice (main) "libgoffice and libgoffice-gtk are the same" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120414
<ubotu> New bug: #120416 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Sunflow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120416
<ubotu> New bug: #120420 in Ubuntu "Tilde not working on iMac in UK (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120420
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<ubotu> New bug: #120423 in bip (universe) "Please merge bip (Universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120423
<ubotu> New bug: #120424 in Ubuntu "text installation crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120424
<ubotu> New bug: #120426 in Ubuntu "EATA driver does not load after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120426
<ubotu> New bug: #120427 in kdebase (main) "[Gutsy]  Konqueror ldconfig errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120427
<ubotu> New bug: #120428 in gnome-utils (main) "Gnome error, slow to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120428
<the_dark_lord> hello
<the_dark_lord> i've joined Launchpad to help ubuntu with bugs
<the_dark_lord> i'm still an ultra-newbie
<the_dark_lord> can anyone help?
<pochu> Sure :)
<the_dark_lord> thanks :)
<pochu> Please ask whatever you want.
<the_dark_lord> well, for starters. what do i do?
<the_dark_lord> and do you need to learn any programming languages?
<pochu> You can start triaging every kind of bugs, but I suggest you to start with an application that you know or like.
<pochu> No, for bug triage you don't need to be a programmer :)
<the_dark_lord> okay, can you recommend me one?
<pochu> I'm not, for example ;)
<the_dark_lord> i'm  a programmer, i do Ruby and Java
<the_dark_lord> oh
<pochu> (I'm learning :)
<the_dark_lord> :) you'll do well
<the_dark_lord> which one are you learning now?
<pochu> Then any Java application is a good start.
<pochu> C and Python :)
<the_dark_lord> nah, i don't like Java
<pochu> So we are compatibles ;)
<the_dark_lord> :D
<the_dark_lord> i was forced to learn it at school
<the_dark_lord> that always sucks
<pochu> But you can start with any other application. Are you using Xchat?
<the_dark_lord> na, GAIM
<pochu> Then you can start with gaim bugs, for example :)
<the_dark_lord> maybe i can help with firefox or ubuntu in general?
<the_dark_lord> ah
<pochu> Hmm, Pidgin, right? ;)
<pochu> Sure
<the_dark_lord> nah, pidgin isn't out yet for 64 bit guys
<pochu> You can triage all Ubuntu bugs :)
<the_dark_lord> well, i prefer ubuntu to begin with :)
<the_dark_lord> isn't launchpad meant only for ubuntu?
<pochu> Yeah, but Ubuntu has applications, and we track those application bugs here :)
<the_dark_lord> oh
<pochu> And then forward them upstream when appropiate
<pochu> Or reject them, or fix them...
<the_dark_lord> thanks for taking the trouble to help me
<the_dark_lord> i'm still new to this
<pochu> Sure :)
<the_dark_lord> much appreciated :)
<the_dark_lord> be right back
<the_dark_lord> one sec
<pochu> Just think that Ubuntu is a lot of applications together, so every Ubuntu bugs is likely to be an application bug ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #120429 in Ubuntu "dist-upgrade xubuntu to fiesty from dapper hoses panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120429
<the_dark_lord>  back
<the_dark_lord> ah
<pochu> the_dark_lord: Oh, by the way, ubotu splits here every new reported bugs, so you can click on the hyperlink and triage them :)
<the_dark_lord> got that
<the_dark_lord> now, can you recommend me a bug on launchpad?
<crimsun> what in the world is 120429 yapping about?
<crimsun> does he mean edgy or feisty?
<the_dark_lord> hi crimsun
<crimsun> I love how the summary says one thing, and the description, another
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> crimsun: Are you on it?
<the_dark_lord> pochu: i'm looking at feisty bugs now
<pochu> Cool :)
<crimsun> pochu: sure
<the_dark_lord> by triaging you mean fix the bug, right?
<pochu> the_dark_lord: We also use tags to mark bugs which fits into a category, such as needs-packaging, for package request, bitesize, for easy tasks, packaging, when it's a packaging mistake...
<the_dark_lord> okay...
<pochu> the_dark_lord: Not neccesary. Think that a lot of bug triagers aren't developers, and aren't going to fix bugs. So triage is also marking bugs as duplicates when appropiate, or setting the importance, confirming bugs...
<pochu> 'Bug work' :)
<the_dark_lord> ah :)
<the_dark_lord> let's take a bug in launchpad, if i want to fix it, how can i?
<pochu> If you mean fixing it in the source code, you can download it (e.g. with 'apt-get source <application>') and then fix it and make a patch.
<the_dark_lord> oh
<the_dark_lord> is it recommended for beginners ?
<pochu> But you should think that since you're using Feisty, some bugs might have already been fixed in Gutsy :)
<pochu> Depends, if you know the programming language or how to fix it...
<the_dark_lord> oh
<ubotu> New bug: #120430 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus login to ssh silently fails when remote fingerprint is changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120430
<the_dark_lord>                                                                 Bugs related to Ubuntu BugSquad                                                                                                                             by importance     by status     by milestone     by location     oldest first     newest first     recently changed                                               Advanced search
<the_dark_lord>                              There are currently no open bugs.                                     
<the_dark_lord> what's that supposed to mean?
<the_dark_lord>                              There are currently no open bugs.                                     
<the_dark_lord> is the Ubuntu BugSquad deactivated?
<ubotu> New bug: #120432 in Ubuntu "Quickcam messenger & Communicate driver not present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120432
<ubotu> New bug: #120433 in libpam-unix2 (universe) "libpam-unix2 broken in gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120433
<ubotu> New bug: #120434 in Ubuntu "Ricoh R5U870 Webcam Driver are not included in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120434
<the_dark_lord>  is the Ubuntu BugSquad deactivated?
<pochu> the_dark_lord: It's not, but it's purpose it's not to be a bug contact.
<the_dark_lord> oh
<pochu> Feel free to join it :-)
<pochu> It's for Bug Fighthers ;)
<the_dark_lord> i joined :D
<the_dark_lord> though i'm new :)
<pochu> :)
* pochu hugs the_dark_lord!
<pochu> Welcome :)
<pochu> slomo: pingaling :) I wonder whether gtk 2.11.3 has fixed your liferea icon problem :)
<the_dark_lord> thank you!!!!
<slomo> pochu: mostly, yes :)
<slomo> pochu: it's still a bit blurry but otherwise fine... i guess that stock icon is meant to be used in dialogs on buttons in a much smaller size
<the_dark_lord> hey
<the_dark_lord> how do i see the bugs in the BugSquad?
<pochu> slomo: cool :)
<the_dark_lord> got that
<the_dark_lord> can someone say what to do in this bug for me
<the_dark_lord> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/107668
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107668 in gnome-volume-manager "Setting an invalid mount point can make a removeable media unaccessible" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #120435 in Ubuntu "SGS Thomson Microelectronics fingerprint reader is not detected/installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120435
<ubotu> New bug: #120436 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  pyrenamer" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120436
<ubotu> New bug: #120437 in Ubuntu "No hda entries in /dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120437
<the_dark_lord> anybody here?
<Hobbsee> half
<bryyce> heya the_dark_lord
<pochu> I am :)
<the_dark_lord> hey
<gnomefreak> crimsun: you might not want to go too deep with dana... since feisty devel the person has had problems and 95% of time its user inflicted
<ubotu> New bug: #120438 in openoffice.org (main) "Open office crashes with multiple windows open after paste from firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120438
<gnomefreak> finalbeta: your java bug (dont remmber bug #) install sun-java6-plugin/or jre but the version of java that comes with ubuntu is not set up with/for javaws you need the full package for that, just like you do for java support in firefox/ or any other browser
<finalbeta> gnomefreak: If I manually point to /usr/bin/javaws it works.
<gnomefreak> update-alternatives does that for you if you install the full java suite
<finalbeta> Ah, yeah.I see I have my /usr/java/javaws pointed to my jdk.
<gnomefreak> do you have bug # handy
<finalbeta> Bug 119175
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119175 in firefox "jnlp support in Firefox" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119175
<finalbeta> I guess I have to hope for opensourcing of java to make jnlp files supported by default. On windows people are told they need java, it even auto upgrades to the latest version if needed. Here users are left clewless, which is bad for me as a java dev.
<ubotu> New bug: #120439 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed with IndexError in child()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120439
<ubotu> New bug: #120440 in Ubuntu "Please sync gtk2-engines-murrine from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120440
<ubotu> New bug: #120441 in murrine (universe) "[gutsy]  Please remove murrine from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120441
<ubotu> New bug: #120443 in banshee (universe) "Banshee is only aware of old ID3v1 tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120443
<ubotu> New bug: #120445 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter firewall continuously crashes no matter which desktop or screen it's on." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120445
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #120454 in dpkg (main) "dpkg-buildpackage: user can't set location for .deb creation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120454
<ubotu> New bug: #120456 in Ubuntu "Cannot install, uninstall, update. Help PLZZ" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120456
<ubotu> New bug: #120457 in kde-guidance (main) "Support for battery recharge thresholds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120457
<ubotu> New bug: #120459 in less (main) "lesspipe relies on $SHELL to tell which shell it's running from" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120459
<ubotu> New bug: #120461 in gcj-4.1 (main) "gcj uninitialized string diagnostic on server dist-upgrade step on move from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120461
<ubotu> New bug: #120462 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office 2.2.0-lubuntu3 Crashes when opening MS Office files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120462
<ubotu> New bug: #120463 in Ubuntu "System Freezes every other minute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120463
<ubotu> New bug: #120464 in torcs (universe) "Torcs Segfaults on Launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120464
<ubotu> New bug: #120465 in Ubuntu "System lockup when moving mouse after launching a program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120465
<ubotu> New bug: #120466 in firefox (main) "Firefox opens right-click menu of page and bookmarks simultaneously." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120466
<calc> bug 54784
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54784 in openoffice.org ""Save in different format" warning: usability improvement" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54784
<calc> should this be marked wishlist or just rejected?
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-15
<ubotu> New bug: #120468 in amule (universe) "aMule crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120468
<ubotu> New bug: #120467 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "usb mouse crashes after a while" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120467
<ubotu> New bug: #120469 in Ubuntu "I am denied access to the terminal." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120469
<calc> bdmurray: if i see a bug report that isn't security related and it is fixed in a newer version do i close the bug as fixed and state which revision fixed it, or leave it open and mark it fixed in newer version, etc?
<bryyce> calc, for that ooo bug, I'd mark it wishlist and file upstream with openoffice
<bryyce> (if it isn't already)
<calc> bryyce: ok i marked it as wishlist already
<calc> the other issue is i am seeing some bugs for older releases that are already fixed or at least appear to be
<bdmurray> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<bdmurray> calc: that might be helpful and
<bryyce> calc, generally if it's fixed upstream you mark it 'Fix Committed', and when it's available in a released version of ubuntu or in an update, you can mark it 'Fix Released'
<bdmurray> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bryyce> calc, yeah those that are against old releases can be marked Fix Released generally
<calc> ok
<bryyce> however if there's any uncertainty I usually ask the user if they're still having the issue with Feisty
<bryyce> if they don't reply in a month or so, then I close as fix released
<ubotu> New bug: #120471 in sendmail (universe) "libmilter-dev libs misplaced" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120471
<bryyce> bdmurray: aw, bug count is going back up again  http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
* bdmurray grumbles
<bryyce> people need to stop testing so much!  ;-) ;-)
<bdmurray> some of these new reports are uh, interesting
<ubotu> New bug: #120472 in Ubuntu "Dual X Screen, Screen 2 uses Screen 1's size for applications." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120472
<ubotu> New bug: #120473 in Ubuntu "Gnome panels frequently reset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120473
<gnomefreak> yep after every update that will change it they update
<gnomefreak> stop updating/installing packages :)
<ubotu> New bug: #120475 in timemachine (universe) ".desktop file wrong srouce" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120475
<calc> who does rosetta imports?
<calc> i have a bug about missing german translations for openoffice.org
<calc> bug 65267
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65267 in openoffice.org "Missing German upstream translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65267
<pochu> calc: pitti and carlos.
<pochu> calc: btw, congrats for your new job :)
<calc> pochu: thank you :)
<pochu> Now you can fix all those weird OOo bugs. kthxbye :)
<pochu> bdmurray will be happy, since it'll mean reducing the bug counter in ~500 bugs, right? :)
<yuriy> why is ubuntu-bugs a bug contact for compiz?
<ScottK-laptop> Because it's a bug contact for all Ubuntu packages.
<calc> pochu: yea
<yuriy> ok i'm looking at the wrong thing, more like why is ubuntu qa subscribed to bug 119966
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119966 in compiz "Cube-switch between workspaces doesn't work normally after 3D enabled more than twice" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119966
<calc> another question what causes language packs to be installed
<calc> i can't seem to track them back with rdepends to anything useful
<ScottK-laptop> yuriy: Shouldn't be.
<yuriy> oh somebody added it
<pochu> And they shouldn't.
<ScottK-laptop> Not subscribed any more.
<pochu> ty
<pochu> calc: Hmm, the install process ask you to install them, if you're connected to the network.
<pochu> Or it they are in the CD/DVD
<calc> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #120478 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Cannot control fan on Lenovo N100 notebooks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120478
<pochu> Good night folks!
<owh> I'm trying to fix a bug in gphpedit. I think that the problem is that a parameter being passed is defined as a gint, but expected to be a glong. There are over 300 parameters to check. I'm using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b to build the package. How do I get the compiler to tell me of these mismatches?
<bdmurray> owh: I'd ask in ubuntu-devel
<owh> Cool.
<ubotu> New bug: #120482 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice Presentation Crashes on exit everytime after presentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120482
<bdmurray> that oo bug is probably a dup
<ubotu> New bug: #120483 in Ubuntu "nfsboot ubuntu desktop fails with errors creating /dev/null" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120483
<ubotu> New bug: #120484 in update-manager (main) "[gutsy]  crashes on partial upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120484
<ubotu> New bug: #120486 in paintlib (universe) "Please sync paintlib (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120486
<ubotu> New bug: #120487 in gtk+2.0 (main) ""save in folder" shows next item in combobox after selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120487
<ubotu> New bug: #120488 in grub (main) "Error 22 post instalation reboot while USB flash drive was plugged in, grub didn't load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120488
<ubotu> New bug: #120489 in debian-installer (main) "Upgrade failed because /boot ran out of disk space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120489
<ubotu> New bug: #120490 in quota (main) "quota only displays the first automounted file-system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120490
<ubotu> New bug: #120491 in beryl-core (universe) "error with beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120491
<ubotu> New bug: #120492 in Ubuntu "unable to fix broken links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120492
<ubotu> New bug: #120493 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when download window pop ups or opening preferences from edit menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120493
<ubotu> New bug: #120494 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging/inclusion]  gutenpy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120494
<ubotu> New bug: #120495 in xine-lib (main) "DVB segfault with latest xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120495
<ubotu> New bug: #120496 in Ubuntu "Beryl "white screen of death" in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120496
<ubotu> New bug: #120497 in partimage (universe) "/dev/dm inode missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120497
<ubotu> New bug: #120502 in thunderbird (main) "I cannot able to read Telugu unicode fonts. Please help." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120502
<ubotu> New bug: #120499 in vim (main) "vim-gnome crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120499
<ubotu> New bug: #120503 in thunderbird (main) "I cannot able to read Telugu unicode fonts. Please help." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120503
<ubotu> New bug: #120504 in mdadm (main) "mdadm : boot failed sometimes, no devices found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120504
<ubotu> New bug: #120505 in yelp (main) "only get web connection through launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120505
<ubotu> New bug: #120507 in archmage (universe) "archmage --version crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120507
<ubotu> New bug: #120508 in Ubuntu "Gutsy upgrade from Feisty leaves Feisty Docs in System / About Ubuntu (dup-of: 120509)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120508
<ubotu> New bug: #120509 in Ubuntu "Gutsy upgrade from Feisty leaves Feisty Docs in System / About Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120509
<ubotu> New bug: #120510 in xubuntu-system-tools (main) "xlock hangs up my system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120510
<ubotu> New bug: #120512 in Ubuntu "cloop don't work with 7.04 (amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120512
<ubotu> New bug: #120514 in xen-tools (universe) "No hooks for Feisty when specifying "dist" option creating new VM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120514
<ubotu> New bug: #120431 in Ubuntu "ATI Radeon 700 AGP 32MB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120431
<ubotu> New bug: #120513 in linux-source-2.6.22 "drm trying to allocate 0 bytes of memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120513
<ubotu> New bug: #120515 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Master volume control doesn't work, PCM only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120515
<thekorn> moin dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #120517 in Ubuntu "Very slow copy file usb to usb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120517
<ubotu> New bug: #120518 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes without cause" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120518
<ubotu> New bug: #120519 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes without cause" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120519
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #120520 in ffmpeg (main) "VLC downloads Flash Video rather than streaming it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120520
<ubotu> New bug: #120521 in Ubuntu "gnome-power-manager does not suspend on laptop lid close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120521
<ubotu> New bug: #120522 in kcemirror (universe) "kcemirror crashes on startup (AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120522
<ubotu> New bug: #120525 in openoffice.org (main) "transparency rendering problem in presentations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120525
<ubotu> New bug: #120527 in Ubuntu "Sage.  Open Source Mathematics Software." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120527
<ubotu> New bug: #120528 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop Effects crashes after a while" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120528
<ubotu> New bug: #120530 in mail-notification (universe) ""Unable to contact Evolution" in Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120530
<ubotu> New bug: #120532 in ghostscript (main) "Memory and CPU problem on Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120532
<ubotu> New bug: #120534 in backup-manager (universe) "Files in repository not matching name convention will be deleted during clean-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120534
<ubotu> New bug: #120535 in make-dfsg (main) "make invokes bad shell (/bin/sh instead of ${SHELL} )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120535
<ubotu> New bug: #120536 in xen-meta (universe) "[feature req]  Can someone generate a ununtu-xen-server-amd64 package?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120536
<ubotu> New bug: #120538 in Ubuntu "id3 tag version differences result in confusing behaviour (e.g. rhythmbox, easytag)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120538
<ubotu> New bug: #120539 in Ubuntu "Wishlist: QT Jambi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120539
<ubotu> New bug: #120540 in thunderbird (main) "full page not visible on monitor-cut off on right side" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120540
<ubotu> New bug: #120541 in gnome-games (main) "no sound in nibbles games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120541
<pochu> bdmurray: does it still make sense to say on UbuntuBugDay that the HugDay will be on #ubuntu-devel?
<pochu> dholbach: would you mind to update the topic? Next HugDay is on June 27th :-)
<dholbach> pochu: no, it should be at #ubuntu-bugs
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
<pochu> Ok, I'll update it.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | Next HUG DAY on June 27th
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<pochu> dholbach: thanks!
<pochu> wiki updated.
<dholbach> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #120546 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "OpenOffice 2.2.0 in Feisty starts with multiple gtype.c:2242 assertion failures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120546
<ubotu> New bug: #120548 in firefox (main) "Crash durign firefox use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120548
<ubotu> New bug: #120549 in gnome-power-manager (main) "power manger shows always the same capacity of logitech mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120549
<ubotu> New bug: #120550 in ekiga (main) "registration refused with Free IAP (France)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120550
<ubotu> New bug: #120552 in evolution (main) "Conflicting hotkeys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120552
<pochu> asac: in bug 26038, debian closed it saying it didn't affect 1.8 branch, and thus it didn't affect mozilla. Is that also the case in Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26038 in mozilla "[CVE-2005-1790]  DoS against Mozilla-based browsers" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26038
<asac> pochu: its fix released
<asac> oh yeah
<asac> pochu: i dropped a comment
<pochu> Cool :)
<ubotu> New bug: #120480 in Ubuntu "HUGE Logon Font" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120480
<ubotu> New bug: #120554 in Ubuntu "[Needs Packaging]  PJSIP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120554
<ubotu> New bug: #120557 in gok (universe) "Merge gok-1.2.5-1 from debian unstable." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120557
<ubotu> New bug: #120560 in qjackctl (universe) "Merge qjackctl 0.2.22-2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120560
<ubotu> New bug: #120562 in Ubuntu "[Needs Packaging]  PJMedia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120562
<ubotu> New bug: #120561 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound card not recognized in latest Feisty " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120561
<ubotu> New bug: #120563 in Ubuntu "nautilus hangs when restricted-manager crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120563
<ubotu> New bug: #120564 in openoffice.org (main) "Thesaurus disabled in OpenOffice.org 2.2 and cannot be enabled." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120564
<ubotu> New bug: #120565 in blender (universe) "Game engine crashes on 64bit ubuntu feisty 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120565
<coNP> is Bug #116460 really a gnome-terminal bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116460 in gnome-terminal "cannot update any package or security update" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116460
<Hobbsee> doubt it
<Hobbsee> dholbach: we need a predefined response for "you ahve screwed up your system dependancies, please do x,y,z"
<seb128> Hobbsee: that's NOTABUG
<seb128> people doing that should deal with support tracker, not bug tracker
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> what i wonder about is why bdmurray has responded to it
<Hobbsee> there seems to be something in synaptic that's telling pepole to file bugs
<Hobbsee> and a lot fo tha tmessage coming up
<seb128> coNP: no
<Hobbsee> hiya mvo_
<Hobbsee> mvo_'s having the daily battle with his connection again, it looks like
<coNP> thanks Hobbsee, seb128 for confirming me
<Hobbsee> seb128: i wonder how easy it is to make bughelper search for "dpkg --configure -a", give a predefined response, and auto-close the bug
<seb128> not too hard I guess
<Hobbsee> i've yet to see a legitimate bug with that string in it
<seb128> hey mvo__
<mvo__> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo__: Alter! Your internet looks really crappy today ;)
<seb128> I've tried to query you several time without luck
<Hobbsee> yay, mvo__ exists now!
<Hobbsee> seb128: do you know what the solution is to:  ***MEMORY-WARNING***: [3821] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<seb128> Hobbsee: I think I'm going to starting kicking people mentioning this warning :p
<seb128> Hobbsee: call g_thread_init() before using glib functions as indicated ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: right, so there's no solution, and it's a warning, not an error?
<Hobbsee> ah right
<seb128> well, the message is pretty clear
<seb128> but it's only a warning
<seb128> the problem was there before for those applications
<seb128> glib was just not displaying a warning about it
<Hobbsee> seb128: as in, it's code in each individual app
<Hobbsee> ahh, right
<seb128> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #120567 in alsa-driver (main) "Unable to get microphone working (Dell Dimension 5000)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120567
<ubotu> New bug: #120568 in openarena (universe) "openarena crashes by changing sound quality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120568
<ubotu> New bug: #120569 in gramps (universe) "gramps segfaults on load, and dumps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120569
<ubotu> New bug: #120570 in gnome-utils (main) "Gfloppy is not enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120570
<DarkMageZ> doko, i've created a myspell-en-ca package if you're interested. http://mirror.randumb.net/darkmagez/canada/ bug #44100
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44100 in openoffice.org "openoffice.org in feisty lacks canadian english spellcheck" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44100
<doko> DarkMageZ: will have a look; please could you file a bug report and subscribe me?
<DarkMageZ> doko, a new bug? or attach to the canadian english one? which you are already subscribed to
<gnomefreak> bug 120337
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120337 in boinc "boinc fails to be authorized " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120337
<ubotu> New bug: #120573 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (universe) "bluetooth connection lost on forbidden actions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120573
<ubotu> New bug: #120575 in katapult (main) "Katapult is utilizing non-standard SQL which results in SQL errors in PostgreSQL and other standards compiant DBMS'." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120575
<dholbach> bug 97392
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97392 in apache2 "Negotiation broken for apache2-doc" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97392
<seb128> dholbach: what about it?
<dholbach> somebody mentioned it in a query
<dholbach> i wanted to know what it is about too :)
<seb128> ah, k
<ubotu> New bug: #120576 in Ubuntu "[new package]  myspell-en-ca (canada)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120576
<ubotu> New bug: #120579 in totem (main) "Totem fails to play stream smooth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120579
<ubotu> New bug: #120578 in Ubuntu "Some fonts look painfully ugly in OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120578
<calc> what is the proper way to detach bug 70981 from openoffice.org ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70981 in kdepim "OO attachment won't open in Kmail" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70981
<calc> kdelibs deletes the tempfile from under openoffice.org which is why it occurs
<calc> so it isn't actually an openoffice bug
<ubotu> New bug: #120581 in Ubuntu "[wishlist]  Package sguil" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120581
<Hobbsee> calc: reject the openoffic etaks
<Hobbsee> er, openoffice task
<calc> ok
<calc> Hobbsee: moved it from kdepim to kdelibs as well
<Hobbsee> calc: great :)
<calc> Hobbsee: looks like upstream thinks their bugs are other people's problems though
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah
<calc> Hobbsee: they clearly known exactly what causes the problem but want all programs that operate in that way to have a special kde script
<calc> lmao
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it'll probably change for kde4 too
<calc> hopefully change for the better
<calc> aiui kde4 won't be in ubuntu until gutsy+2?
<calc> grr i'm hungry, calc find food, food good ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #120585 in music-applet (universe) "Please sync music-applet (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120585
<ubotu> New bug: #120586 in texlive-base (main) "epstopdf is vey old" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120586
<ubotu> New bug: #120587 in Ubuntu "open dialog does not show "File System" item for root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120587
<ubotu> New bug: #120589 in Ubuntu ""Starting Root Terminal" displayed more than 10 sec after terminal started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120589
<calc> whoa half of the bugs in ubuntu are unconfirmed
<ubotu> New bug: #120590 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware doesn't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120590
<calc> where are all of them at
<calc> there are only ~ 200-250 on ooo
* calc is trying to fix that over the next week
<bdmurray> calc: in bug 66864 the original reporter stopped using Ubuntu. should we close it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66864 in openoffice.org "crash from saving Office document" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66864
<ubotu> New bug: #120592 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "emacs-snapshot-gtk crashes using ediff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120592
<calc> bdmurray: suppose so, the original file wasn't included and it is from an old version of ooo as well
<calc> bdmurray: and there is no backtrace (afaict)
<calc> who was the other person besides carlos that does rosetta imports?
* calc forgot to write it down
<Hobbsee> calc: i've got a suspicion that a lot are on packages we autosync from debian
<calc> Hobbsee: ah
<Hobbsee> but i dont know
<pochu> calc: pitti, afaik.
<pochu> and probably danilos.
<calc> how long have the bug days been going on?
<pochu> The Hug Days?
* pochu hugs calc
<calc> looks like we just started to make a dent in the past month on the steep increase, so whatever happened recently was a good thing ;)
<calc> pochu: yea
<calc> ie the unconfirmed chart for 180 days
<pochu> They were running before I joined this channel for first time, which was about ~ 6 or 8 months ago, IIRC
<calc> oh ok
<pochu> but bdmurray or sfllaw will know it :)
<calc> well something else must have happened to cause it to work well
<calc> maybe that was when apport was turned off? ;)
* pochu wonders what sfllaw is actually doing
<pochu> hehe :)
<calc> probably need to have hug days once a week to resolve the ~ 15K outstanding bugs within a year or so
<pochu> It was in April, before Feisty's release
<calc> pochu: ok
<pochu> calc: or asking the launchpad folks to mass-reject them ;)
<calc> appears about 250 bugs were confirmed this week during hug day
<calc> so a years worth of hug days could potentially confirm 13K/bugs
<calc> pochu: hehe yea
<pochu> bdmurray has been doing something similar with bugnumbers :)
<bdmurray> Personally, I think weekly is too frequently.
<pochu> i.e. closing old 'needs info' bugs without an answer
<pochu> bdmurray: twice a month is reasonably though, right?
<calc> bdmurray: yea weekly could cause people to get lax and not go to them :\
<bdmurray> pochu: I'm working on every 2 weeks and trying to time it with the release cycle
<Hobbsee> i havent seen sfllaw in *ages*
<pochu> But most of us get to bugs every day... :-)
<Hobbsee> there's gotta be some better way of killing the bugs a bit
<pochu> Hobbsee: neither have I...
<bdmurray> The next one is scheduled for the 27th and then the 5th due to a US holiday
<pochu> I'll probably be here for the 5th one :)
* calc gets back to the long ooo list of bugs
<Hobbsee> hey BjornT_
<calc> that reminds me who do i contact to import german translations for ooo-draw
<pochu> calc: is OOo Java?
<BjornT__> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> BjornT__: a question for you....
<calc> pochu: c++ mainly
<pochu> calc: I'd say carlos or danilos in #launchpad
<calc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/openoffice.org/+pots/ooo-draw
<pochu> calc: ah, ok.
<Hobbsee> BjornT__: are you interested, or arre you busy?
<Hobbsee> BjornT__: how hard would it be to get a https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs  type of thing implemented for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ?
<BjornT__> Hobbsee: well, i am kind of busy, but i always have time for quick questions :)
<Hobbsee> BjornT__: okay, see ^
<Hobbsee> BjornT__: i suspect this would be of great help to the bugteams and triaging and such, as it would let us see exactly where these 30K of ubuntu bugs are.
<Hobbsee> BjornT__: and it seems like the code partially exists for it, if you've got the packagebugs by teams
<BjornT__> Hobbsee: iirc, there's a bug for it. it's kind of hard, since the page will need a slight re-design to cope with the number of packages in ubuntu.
<BjornT__> Hobbsee: but it shouldn't be too hard to do
<Hobbsee> BjornT__: do it queue style, with a <next> page.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> BjornT__: any way we could escallate it to be done a bit faster?  :)
<BjornT__> Hobbsee: well, how important is it to have such a page? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #120594 in evolution (main) "parsing of From lines broken if period in display name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120594
<Hobbsee> BjornT__: from bug triaging?  it's certainly very helpful, with that current kubuntu one.
<BjornT__> Hobbsee: i'm going to plan the work for the next two months next week, so i'll see if i can fit it in
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: if there is a particular package you are interested in bug numbers can do a query for you
<Hobbsee> BjornT__: okay, thanks
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: it's more that i want to know overall, and see where the trouble spots are
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i mean, if i knew a troublesome package, then i'd look it up
<Hobbsee> but it's very hard at the moment to actually find a package with bugs on it, if i've not heard of it's name somewhere else
<Hobbsee> as in, any random package that we sync from debian no dev looks at.  so any bugs there get ignored.  it'd be interesting to have a better way of finding those types of packages, and forwarding them elsewhere
<Hobbsee> because the 30K clearly arent hiding only in the packages that we modify
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: a while I go I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage with packages with 100+ bugs would that be useful?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: automated is good.  wikipages are not automated.
<Hobbsee> those are reasonably popular - people know about most of htose
<pochu> Hobbsee: I know them. They are OOo, X, and Ubiquity. So please look at them and fix those bugs kthxbye
* pochu hides :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<ubotu> New bug: #120595 in firefox (main) "A pop-up window informed of a bug with a firefox-bin.1000.crash file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120595
<calc> what i think would be cool to see is a descending list of bugs per package for certain types of searches like: overall, imprortance, status, etc
<pochu> And looks like kdebase too
<calc> pochu: ooo only has ~ 500 bugs total
<pochu> calc: as X and Ubiquity more or less :)
<calc> pochu: thats ~ 1.7% of the overall total
<pochu> calc: ONLY? :)
<calc> pochu: well if x and ubiquity are about the same that is only 5% of the bugs there are probably other high bug count packages as well
<pochu> Providing there are more than 10000 source packages, IIRC... :)
<Hobbsee> calc: that's what i'm thinking.
<pochu> kdebase also has ~500 bugs.
<calc> pochu: true, but a lot probably don't have bugs, it could be the rest average 3 bugs each, but unlikely
<pochu> Firefox is another hug package
<Hobbsee> pochu: true that.  i look forward to when dapper EOL's.
<Hobbsee> well, i guess it's gutsy+1 EOLing too.
<Hobbsee> if that's going with kde3
<calc> still it would be nice to be able to see a list like that so people could see what the current high priority to fix packages are
<calc> in the event X and OOo bug counts drop
<Hobbsee> indeed
<calc> or some other package all of sudden starts getting really buggy ;)
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> BjornT__: there you go, yes it's deemed important by others too :)
<calc> to a certain extent we will see that via ubotu
<calc> if its really hard to do we could do something else as a workaround perhaps
<calc> but if not it would definitely be nice to have
<pochu> Hobbsee: EOL?
<Hobbsee> pochu: end of life
<calc> or end of line ;)
<pochu> ah, hehe :)
<ubotu> New bug: #120596 in firefox (main) "A pop-up window informed of a bug with a firefox-bin.1000.crash file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120596
<ccm>  /lastlog Undecided,Unconfirmed
<ccm> wups
<ubotu> New bug: #103829 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel icons justified left and not right" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103829
<calc> ouch bug per minute
<pochu> about 1000 bugs per week.
<pochu> If each one on this channel closed 2 bugs per day, the bug count will decrease :)
<pochu> s/will/would/
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/25745/
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: what exactly is that?
<ubotu> New bug: #120598 in ksniffer (universe) "Please synce ksniffer (0.3~alpha2-1) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120598
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: the number of bugs per package for packages in main
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ah right, so that's main.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i was thinking there wasnt enough
<Hobbsee> interesting :)
<calc> lots of really buggy crap ;)
<calc> xorg is #6
<calc> ubiquity, firefox, update-manager, kdebase, openoffice.org, xorg, nautilus, evolution, network-manager, synaptic
<calc> update-manager being in that list is concerning
<Hobbsee> that's all the broken updates
<ubotu> New bug: #120600 in Ubuntu "gnome doesn't start. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120600
<ubotu> New bug: #120601 in rhythmbox (main) "rithym box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120601
<calc> bdmurray: is there a way to keep that list automatically generated daily in descending order? ;)
<calc> bdmurray: or a command line that mere mortals like us can run to get that output ;)
<calc> 32 packages with over 100 bugs
<calc> 66 with 50 or more
<bdmurray> calc: I'll work on doing something better with it in the next couple of days
<calc> bdmurray: cool :) thanks
* calc brb
<seb128> calc: update-manager tends to get all the upgrade bugs
<calc> seb128: oh ok, so it is probably in need of triage, heh
<seb128> right
<Hobbsee> seb128: what's your take on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atk1.0/+bug/104724 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104724 in atk1.0 "GTK apps freezing randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> Hobbsee: I've no clue about the a11y bugs
<seb128> sorry
<Hobbsee> seb128: okay.  i thought you might, as it was GTK
<seb128> it's atk
<seb128> dholbach does the updates
<ubotu> New bug: #2999 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control segfaults (dup-of: 36214)" [Unknown,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2999
* Hobbsee closes a few of them
<ubotu> New bug: #120603 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-kde crashed with UnboundLocalError in get_xorgdata()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120603
<ubotu> New bug: #120604 in Ubuntu "random freeze of the computer for 10-30 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120604
<Laibsch> pochu: bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/python-launchpad-bugs/main python-launchpad-bugs crashes
<pochu> can you pastebin the output?
<Laibsch> Sure
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: for bugs like aspell-de-alt's one, can you look into it, see if it's sane, and give a way of fixing it?  it loosk like it applies to multiple packages
<pochu> Laibsch: hmm, what crashes, the checkout or the program itself? :)
<Laibsch> http://paste.stgraber.org/1609
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: it'd be useful to keep updating that, and putting it onto p.u.c though
<Hobbsee> or wherever
<pochu> Laibsch: I think mvo had a similar problem. Can you try with python2.5?
<pochu> Laibsch: btw, what command are you running?
* Hobbsee --> bed.
<pochu> Night Hobbsee
<Laibsch> pochu: what command?
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: good night
<Laibsch> bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/python-launchpad-bugs/main python-launchpad-bugs
<thekorn> Laibsch: what version of bzr do you use? 'bzr --version'
<Laibsch> edgy
<Laibsch>  0.11.0
<ubotu> New bug: #120606 in gnome-panel (main) "When i use the workspace switcher the top and bottom ber disapear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120606
<thekorn> Laibsch: bzr changed the data format,
<thekorn> i think with 0.14
<thekorn> so you need atleast bzr 0.14 to commit data to bughelper-data
<Laibsch> Well, right now I just want to check out
<thekorn> Laibsch: that doesn't work with <0.14, sorry
<Laibsch> well, that precludes all edgy and dapper users
<Laibsch> not a good idea IMO
<Laibsch> excludes
<Laibsch> The whole intro for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/getting-started becomes a joke really
<Laibsch> You can just install the package on feisty
<Laibsch> And if you are not on feisty you need to upgrade to feisty version of bzr ;-)
<Laibsch> just to get the code in another way
<Laibsch> Well, the page is too broken.  I can't spend more time on fixing it today.
<bdmurray> Laibsch: while you could just install the package on Feisty not every feature of bughelper is available in the package
<ubotu> New bug: #120607 in gnome-menus (main) "fuzzy app launchers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120607
<ubotu> New bug: #120608 in Ubuntu "Add /usr/local/lib to ld search path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120608
<ubotu> New bug: #120609 in gparted (main) "gparted 0.2.5 doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120609
<ubotu> New bug: #120610 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse-package misses org.eclipse.jdt.apt.core" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120610
<ubotu> New bug: #120611 in evolution (main) "in evolution cannot move recursive events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120611
<ubotu> New bug: #120612 in Ubuntu "unable to start udate or synapitc manager could not initialise the package information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120612
<ubotu> New bug: #120614 in udev (main) "udev missing rules for various input devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120614
<ubotu> New bug: #120615 in Ubuntu "/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ folder empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120615
<ubotu> New bug: #120617 in evolution-data-server (main) "Excessive memory use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120617
<Bassetts> if i can reproduce a bug should i mark it confirmed?
<bdmurray> Bassetts: most likely what bug number is it?
<Bassetts> 107370
<bdmurray> bug 107370
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107370 in Ubuntu "Coming back after going into hibernation causes 'Sleep' light to blink in Feisty amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107370
<Bassetts> althought its not just on amd64
<bdmurray> Bassetts: okay, looking now
<ubotu> New bug: #120616 in pango1.0 (main) "link error: pango_fc_font_create_metrics_for_context undefined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120616
<bdmurray> Bassetts: would you be willing to add some more information to the bug?
<Bassetts> sure, anything that is needed,
<Bassetts> im new to all this thought so i am not sure what is needed
<Bassetts> *though
<bdmurray> Bassetts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI has some relevant questions
<bdmurray> Bassetts: If you need any help let me know
<Bassetts> i thought it would be acpi
<Bassetts> shall i change the package?
<bdmurray> Bassetts: The package should be linux-source-2.6.20 as that is the Feisty kernel
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> bdmurray, how/where should i paste the lspci
<bdmurray> Bassetts: you could do 'lspci -vvnn > lspci.txt'.  this will redirect the output of lspci to the file lspci.txt.  Then add that file as an attachment to the bug report.
<bdmurray> Does that help?
<Bassetts> yep
<bdmurray> The same applies with dmidecode
<ubotu> New bug: #120618 in gtk+2.0 (main) "g_hash_table_ref not defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120618
<ubotu> New bug: #120619 in libcairo (main) "[Gutsy]  invalid resolution detected resulting in BIG fonts on i915" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120619
<calc> bdmurray: 74793 look ok to reject? someone asked a question of the user the same day it was filed and they never responded
<calc> bdmurray: and that was 6 months go
<calc> er ago
<bdmurray> bug 74793
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74793 in openoffice.org "Button blank after document recovery in openoffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74793
<bdmurray> calc: Do you think there is enough information there though?
<calc> i might be able to attempt to reproduce it on i386 but if it doesn't happen for me i would need the user to see if it is still an issue on feisty
<bdmurray> There is no Feisty for powerpc afaik
<calc> and seeing as he didn't respond to a question the same day he posted that is somewhat doubtful
<calc> bdmurray: oh, doh
<bdmurray> Or maybe I am looking in the wrong places for it
<calc> bdmurray: ok, will look into that and see, thanks for the help
<bdmurray> calc: Incidentally I didn't see OpenOffice.org for amd64 at their site.  Is it special somehow?
<Bassetts> bdmurray, can i only attact 1 file at a time
<bdmurray> Bassetts: yes, I believe so
<Bassetts> ok
<calc> bdmurray: i don't know for sure whether it is supposed upstream yet
<Bassetts> bdmurray, i added all the files
<bdmurray> Bassetts: okay, looking again
<Bassetts> im updating 84625 also
<bdmurray> Bassetts: are you always booting the 2.6.20-16 kernel now?
<Bassetts> yes
<bdmurray> so you boot up (no blinking), hibernate (no blinking), resume (blinking) correct?
<ubotu> New bug: #120621 in gnash (universe) "[gutsy] gnash 0.8.0 will not play youtube, auto codec installation not working, other videos not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120621
<Bassetts> it starts blinking just before the login screen comes up
<Bassetts> when everything is resuming
<bdmurray> and after it is fully resumed / usable it still blinks right?
<Bassetts> yep
<Bassetts> until shutdown
<Bassetts> if you restart it keeps blinking
<Laibsch> pochu: Sorry to keep you waiting.  the output of "bughelper" is at http://rafb.net/p/SyQsXu29.html
<bdmurray> that sounds annoying
<Bassetts> it is very bdmurray
<ubotu> New bug: #120622 in Ubuntu "zydas wireless cards report 100% quality signal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120622
<Bassetts> bdmurray, for bug 84625 i know how to fix it, shall i just mention what needs adding?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84625 in hotkey-setup "A few hotkeys not working Lenovo 3000 C200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84625
<bdmurray> Bassetts: okay, thanks for the additonal information
<bdmurray> re 84625 that would be great
<Bassetts> bdmurray, do you know how the hotkeys-setup .hk files work?
<bdmurray> Bassetts: I am afraid not.
<Bassetts> ok
<bdmurray> You might check in ubuntu-devel
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> bdmurray, is there a wiki page on how i can help out with bugs
<bdmurray> Bassetts: a few actually
<bdmurray> Bassetts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<bdmurray> That is a good start.
<Bassetts> thanks, i wold like to help out :)
<bdmurray> We'd be happy to have your help.  Do you have any specific interests?
<Bassetts> erm, my new laptop but i already found the only two bugs for it
<Bassetts> other than that, erm, not really
<Bassetts> bluetooth, graphics, media
<bdmurray> That's cool.  A good way to start off is by helping bugs find a home.
<bdmurray> like bug 120622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120622 in Ubuntu "zydas wireless cards report 100% quality signal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120622
<Bassetts> so even if i cant reproduce something or dont have the same hardware i can help the bug out?
<ubotu> New bug: #120625 in Ubuntu "The curson position is lost on OpenOffice writer when switching applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120625
<bdmurray> Absolutely, not every bug has enough information in it for a developer to successfully work on it.
<Bassetts> ok
<bdmurray> And that bug in particular does not have a package associated with it so is unlikely to get looked at.
<bdmurray> See how in Affects it just says Ubuntu?
<Bassetts> yep
<x0qa> upgraded to gutsy g. and the gdm background color has changed. "system>admininistration>login window"'s settings don't change anything. has anyone run into this problem?
<x0qa> is there a default settings file somewhere i could edit?
<bdmurray> x0qa: that bug sounds familiar
<x0qa> i was unable to find it.
<Bassetts> bdmurray, i dont suppose you know how i can find which key has the hex code given in keyboard shortcuts
<x0qa> but it seems so obvious, i didn't want to report on the site.
<bdmurray> Bassetts: try showkey
<bdmurray> in a terminal
<x0qa> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf maybe? is looking into the matter :)
<Bassetts> bdmurray, how do i use it?
<ubotu> New bug: #120626 in python-pqueue (main) "PQueue segfaults in Python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120626
<Bassetts> i keep forgetting about man
<bdmurray> It has been a while you might actually have to use it in a vty because otherwise X will grab the key
<x0qa> yep, the setting is in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, seems sys>admin.>login window doesn't change that setting
<Bassetts> it works just it scrolls too fast to see the output
<bdmurray> Bassetts: give me a sec
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> the hex is 0xed
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-16
<bdmurray> Bassetts: What did you use for that?
<Bassetts> its set to launch the media player by default
<bdmurray> I meant did you use showkey to figure that out?
<Bassetts> no
<Bassetts> its in the keyboard shortcut editor
<Bassetts> just 0xed
<ubotu> New bug: #120628 in cyrus-sasl2-mit (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove cyrus-sasl2-mit from gutsy (universe) (superseded by cyrus-sasl2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120628
<Bassetts> i have no idea what key that is
<ubotu> New bug: #120631 in oregano (universe) "Unable to place wires at all after selecting label tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120631
<pochu> Laibsch: this is the reason: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bughelper/2007-April/000510.html
<Laibsch> pochu: Don't think so
<Laibsch> bughelper is from the installed packages
<pochu> Weren't you using Dapper?
<bdmurray> Laibsch: I think there is a separate bzr repository if you need a later version of it
<bdmurray> http://bazaar-vcs.org/DistroDownloads
<ubotu> New bug: #120632 in qgis (universe) "Merge qgis 0.8.0-4 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120632
<ubotu> New bug: #120633 in telepathy-mission-control (universe) "Sync telepathy-mission-control 4.24-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120633
<ubotu> New bug: #120634 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120634
<ubotu> New bug: #120635 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice document converter wizard is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120635
<ubotu> New bug: #120637 in moodle (universe) "Merge moodle 1.8.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120637
<Laibsch> pochu: I am using edgy
<Laibsch> But as suggested I just installed the couple of debs from feisty
<bdmurray> Laibsch: Did that work? Installing feisty debs on edgy wasn't what I intended.
<pochu> Laibsch: which ones?
<pochu> bdmurray: it didn't. He gets a traceback.
<Laibsch> well, all the dependencies are fulfilled
<calc> bdmurray: are there release tags of some sort for bugs?
<Laibsch> So they are not correctly declared
<calc> bdmurray: eg the user knows the bug is fixed in new revision so i could tag it for dapper
<pochu> calc: you can open a dapper task.
<calc> pochu: how do i do that?
<bdmurray> The bzr people provide repos for dapper instead of going through the sru process - I think.
<calc> or should i assign it milestone of dapper-updates?
<bdmurray> calc: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<calc> bug 84268
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84268 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice/cups Interaction on differing PPD files causes OO.o to lock up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84268
<calc> that bug is fixed in current releases and i wanted to tag it dapper in some way
<pochu> calc: in the url, add 'dapper' after .net/ubuntu/, so you get .net/ubuntu/dapper/..., and then click on 'Fix this also in Dapper'
<calc> so anyone who ends up doing a backport could(?) look at it
<bdmurray> If you want it fixed in dapper is that your intent?
<calc> bdmurray: yea
<pochu> calc: try that ^
<ubotu> New bug: #120639 in Ubuntu "The sound is not playing after installing the ubuntu in Toshiba Satellite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120639
<calc> bdmurray: if the master task is marked fixed does that make the dapper one show as fixed also?
<calc> eg can i mark "openoffice.org (Ubuntu)" as fixed and leave it unfixed for dapper?
<calc> or will it be hard to find in that case?
<bdmurray> No, I think it will show up 2x in a launchpad query.  1 as fixed 1 as not.
<calc> ok
<bdmurray> calc: have you seen the sru process?
<crimsun> 120639 is one of many dupes
<crimsun> I don't have the bandwidth ATM to search for its master
<calc> bdmurray: not yet
<bdmurray> crimsun: do you have a list anywhere?
<bdmurray> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<crimsun> 120639 is caused by a broken DSDT compiled by the Microsoft ASL compiler
<crimsun> bdmurray: not off the top of my head; LP will timeout here due to flaky local wifi connection
<bdmurray> crimsun: for any toshiba satellite?
<crimsun> bdmurray: any P100 and A1*
<crimsun> P100s and A13* are the most common due to their low cost and utter craptitude
<crimsun> I should say P1* and A13*, but whatever
<bdmurray> The bug report is of questionable quality.
<calc> whee i've tried to triage ~ 30 bugs so far today
<calc> had a few that i will need to run kubuntu or 64bit to verify
<calc> i think i have suceeded on about 15 of those, heh
<calc> closed... 3 :\
<bdmurray> calc: I'm running 64 bit kubuntu if you need something tested
<calc> ok lemme see
<calc> bug 74393
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74393 in openoffice.org "Openoffice hangs with JRE enabled " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74393
<calc> you can have that bug if you would like ;)
<calc> it works fine on i386 ubuntu 7.04
<bdmurray> jre stuff is hard
<calc> heh yea, well it should be pretty easy to see if it still happens at least
<calc> just open one window and if it hangs its not fixed ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #120641 in tracker (universe) "results on directories that should no more be watched" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120641
<bdmurray> ran throught the fax wizard and it seems fine
<bdmurray> does that use the jre?
<calc> bdmurray: not sure, the problem listed in the bug mentions it is slow even to go to tools->options->java
<bdmurray> yeah, that was fine too
<calc> ok i'll contact the original submitter to see if it works for him on 7.04
<bdmurray> btw what is openoffice.org-qa-ui-tests ?
<calc> dunno, haven't looked at it yet
<calc>  This package contains test scripts for the OpenOffice.org automated
<calc>  UI testtool.
<calc> ^ i'm guessing the above
<bdmurray> I read that too. :)
<bdmurray> maybe next week
<calc> bdmurray: got a couple more for you if you want, 72796 73676
<bdmurray> bug 72796
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72796 in openoffice.org "Anti-aliasing-option in OpenOffice does not work, when Anti-Aliasing is turned off in KDE system settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72796
<bdmurray> bug 73676
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73676 in openoffice.org "Kubuntu Edgy - smb bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73676
<ubotu> New bug: #120642 in vpnc (universe) "Merge vpnc 0.4.0-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120642
<ubotu> New bug: #120643 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn: ntfs-3g ceased to work afetr software update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120643
<bdmurray> calc: I added a screenshot to the aa bug
<bdmurray> the smb one I can't do at the moment.
<calc> bdmurray: ok no problem
<calc> bdmurray: your screenshot seems to indicate that OOo is AA'd
<calc> at least when i zoomed in with xmag it looked like it was
<calc> actually it looks like KDE is in AA mode as well
<calc> i zoomed in on the taskbar and see aliased fonts
<calc> so you confirmed it is fixed?
<calc> bdmurray: hello?
<ubotu> New bug: #120645 in evolution (main) "Exchange "Sent" email always at bottom of Unmatched vFolder, in front of new "received" email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120645
<bdmurray> calc: sorry I was at dinner
<bdmurray> I did not restart KDE after turning off AA
<bdmurray> but new applications should have AA turned off
<calc> i think the bug report was that when KDE has AA turned off and you turn on AA in OOo it doesn't actually turn on
<calc> at least that is how i read it
<calc> so it looks like your screenshot may indicate it is "fixed" but restarting kde would be needed to see if that is actually the case
<calc> i can do it later if you are where you can't easily restart kde
<bdmurray> The text inside the document looks wacky to me though
<calc> in the screenshot it looks like normal AA'd text to me, am i missing something?
<bdmurray> probably not, I'll try and test it with restarting kde later on tonight
<calc> ok, thanks :)
<calc> i'm headed out to dinner now, i should be back in a couple hours
<bdmurray> yep, see you in a bit then
<ubotu> New bug: #120646 in Ubuntu "external ext3 format hardrive cuases nautilus to freeze - Gutsy alpha tribe 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120646
<ubotu> New bug: #120648 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu only doesn't like apic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120648
<calc> back
<calc> closed 5 bugs today so far, whee
<ubotu> New bug: #120649 in heimdal (universe) "hdb-ldap is broken in 0.7.2 when used with samba-ldap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120649
<ubotu> New bug: #120650 in python-xlib (universe) "Please sync python-xlib (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120650
<ubotu> New bug: #120652 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "External disk drives with the same vendor name conflict with gnome-volume-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120652
<ubotu> New bug: #120654 in firefox (main) "borders of address and tabs bars look displaced" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120654
<calc> so tired of triaging bugs today, think i'll take a break
<calc> went through 46 reports today, not too bad
<calc> cjwatson1: you're up early
<crimsun> given the interval, they look to be autoreconnects given the 600-second timeout
<calc> crimsun: ah ok
<ubotu> New bug: #120655 in pidgin (main) "Upgrade pidgin to 2.0.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120655
<calc> crimsun: bugs like bug 120359 should just be rejected right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120359 in openoffice.org "Update feisty openoffice.org pkg to 2.2.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120359
<calc> crimsun: or is there something i don't know about wrt updating already released software?
<crimsun> there would be feisty-backports, except 2.2.1 hasn't landed at all in gutsy.
<crimsun> mark it confirmed,wishlist
<calc> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #120656 in Ubuntu "software sources doesn't work at Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120656
<ubotu> New bug: #120657 in soundconverter (universe) "Character escape problem when using same folder as destination." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120657
<ubotu> New bug: #120658 in gnome-menus (main) "gnome-menus builds against python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120658
<ubotu> New bug: #120659 in bzr (main) "bzr builds against python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120659
<ubotu> New bug: #120660 in bzrtools (main) "bzrtools builds against python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120660
<ubotu> New bug: #120661 in restricted-manager (main) "start ubuntu throwse crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120661
<ubotu> New bug: #120662 in aptitude (main) "aptitude doesn't report broken package dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120662
<ubotu> New bug: #120663 in Ubuntu "Removable drives not working properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120663
<ubotu> New bug: #120664 in typo3-dummy (universe) "4.1.1+debian-1 depends on typo3-src-4.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120664
<ubotu> New bug: #120665 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash without a cause" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120665
<ubotu> New bug: #120668 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120668
<ubotu> New bug: #120669 in istanbul (universe) "No player can play screencasts recorded with Istanbul" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120669
<ubotu> New bug: #120670 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Second suspend hangs with password dialog and frozen keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120670
<dsas> anybody know the name of the package which contains the k system settings stuff (bug: 111032)
<Arby> dsas: it's just kde-systemsettings I think
<Arby> bug 111032
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111032 in Ubuntu "Usability glitches in default browser selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111032
<dsas> Arby: ah, I was trying Kfoo rather than KDEfoo
<dsas> Arby: thanks!
<Arby> yw
<the_dark_lord> hey
<Hobbsee> hiya
<the_dark_lord> how are the bugs doing
<the_dark_lord> ?
<Hobbsee> going down, hopefully :)
<the_dark_lord> :)
<the_dark_lord> can you help me with bug fixing?
<the_dark_lord> i'm new
<Hobbsee> can try.
<Hobbsee> youv'e seen the links in the topic/
* Hobbsee is working some uni stuff out, so is semi-afk
* coNP tries to help if he can
<the_dark_lord> thanks coNP
<ubotu> New bug: #120671 in mysql-admin (universe) "mysql admin crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120671
<the_dark_lord> coNP: take a look at this bug
<the_dark_lord> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/72458
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72458 in firefox "Firefox icon is too big" [Low,Confirmed] 
<the_dark_lord> any idea how to fix it?
<coNP> looking
<coNP> It seems asac has volunteered to mentor fixing this bug I suppose it it the best to ask him first
* coNP waves at pochu 
* pochu waves back
<pochu> heya coNP :)
<the_dark_lord> yes
<the_dark_lord> hey again pochu
<pochu> hello the_dark_lord!
<the_dark_lord> coNP: any way i can message asac?
<pochu> It's cool how we are doing in the last 30 days: http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<the_dark_lord> pochu: hiya, still learning :D
<coNP> actually his name has been mentioned twice in the latest 5 minutes, just wait if he answers
<pochu> the_dark_lord: he's in the channel, so just prefix a message with his nick
<pochu> the_dark_lord: Cool, rock on :)
<coNP> pochu: we already did that twice :)
<pochu> hehe
<the_dark_lord> asac: hey
<the_dark_lord> pochu: where are you from?
<pochu> Spain
<the_dark_lord> and you coNP?
<the_dark_lord> cool
<coNP> Hungary, and you, the_dark_lord ?
<the_dark_lord> i'm from India
<the_dark_lord> how'
<the_dark_lord> 's it in spain and Hungary?
<pochu> the creator of http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/ is indian too :)
<pochu> Hot :/
<coNP> same here...
<jovans> whats with the kernel update is it done?
<the_dark_lord> great :)
<the_dark_lord> is his name carthik/ karthik ?
<the_dark_lord> 29'C here
<pochu> I think so.
<the_dark_lord> oh, okay
<the_dark_lord> is asac asleep?
<coNP> the_dark_lord: maybe you shouldn't focus on a single bug so much if you want to help out with bugs. You might wait for asac now or find another bug to triage / fix.
<the_dark_lord> oh, thanks coNP
<the_dark_lord> i just thought i would start with one
<the_dark_lord> finish it
<the_dark_lord> then move on
<pochu> You can leave it for a bit later :)
<coNP> and move on :)
<the_dark_lord> alright, guys :)
<the_dark_lord> Admiral_Chicago: hello?
<the_dark_lord> asac: hello?
<the_dark_lord> Admiral_Chicago: hello?
<JenFraggle> the_dark_lord: not sure when america will be up and about, it's probably breakfast time over there now
<the_dark_lord> oh
<the_dark_lord> thanks for the info, JenFraggle
<ubotu> New bug: #120672 in thunderbird (main) "No option to delete messages when right clicking on Junk folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120672
<ubotu> New bug: #120673 in swfdec-mozilla (universe) "make binary of swfdec-mozilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120673
<ubotu> New bug: #120674 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120674
<asac> the_dark_lord: pong
<coNP> hoooray :)
<the_dark_lord> asac: hey
<ubotu> New bug: #120676 in totem (main) "squid problem (dup-of: 120675)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120676
<Admiral_Chicago> the_dark_lord: hello?
<the_dark_lord> sorry, wasn't here
<the_dark_lord> Admiral_Chicago: hello
<Admiral_Chicago> can i help you
<the_dark_lord> sure
<the_dark_lord> one sec
<asac> what can i do?
<the_dark_lord> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/72458
<asac> which bug do you want to help on?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72458 in firefox "Firefox icon is too big" [Low,Confirmed] 
<the_dark_lord> you offered to mentor for it
<asac> the_dark_lord: sure
<the_dark_lord> Admiral_Chicago: sorry, i can't the right bug at the moment.
<the_dark_lord> Admiral_Chicago: i had looked at a bug on which you were mentoring
<the_dark_lord> asac: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> what icon is being dragged?
<asac> the_dark_lord: there are two options ... either set the .desktop file to use the mozicon50.xpm icon ... or better: create a 48 pixel sized firefox icon from the 128 pixel sized one during build
<Admiral_Chicago> oh yes that one.
<asac> ... so we can use that instead
<the_dark_lord> asac: pardon my ignorace, how do i do that?
<the_dark_lord> i'm new to this
<asac> the_dark_lord: do what?
<the_dark_lord> asac: set the .desktop file
<the_dark_lord> i'm new to linux also
<Admiral_Chicago> the_dark_lord: send me the email and remind me. I am only awake because I have to take a trip out of town.
<asac> hmm ... probably not the best thing to start with then :)
<the_dark_lord> oh
<asac> do you run gutsy?
<gnomefreak> asac: want me to look at it?
<the_dark_lord> Admiral_Chicago: bon voyage
<the_dark_lord> asac: gusty 64 bit :)
<Admiral_Chicago> the_dark_lord: its 5.20 am...I'll forget without emails. thanks.
<the_dark_lord> Admiral_Chicago: no probs. i'll mail you. thanks a lot :)
<the_dark_lord> asac: what do you recommend i should do?
<the_dark_lord> i can learn easily, i'm good at OS X and windows
<asac> the_dark_lord: the_dark_lord did you ever build a package?
<the_dark_lord> umm, no
<gnomefreak> the_dark_lord: only on feisty?
<the_dark_lord> i'm on feisty 64 bit
<gnomefreak> the_dark_lord: the icon on the gnome panel?
<the_dark_lord> sorry, asac, i said gusty by mistake
<the_dark_lord> nah
<the_dark_lord> when you drag it to desktop
<asac> is there such a bug in feisty at all?
<the_dark_lord> yes.
<asac> iirc, it was introduced in gutsy
<the_dark_lord> still exists at the moment of speaking.
<the_dark_lord> oh
<asac> hmmm ... i don't think we want to fix it in feisty anyways
<the_dark_lord> no?
<asac> the idea is to look ahead, work for the future
<the_dark_lord> got it.
<asac> the_dark_lord: feisty is stable ... should not change
<asac> other than for really grave bugs
<the_dark_lord> i agree with you.
<asac> ... and a icon sizing issue is not really grave :-D
<the_dark_lord> :)
<the_dark_lord> i wouldn't mind if it existed forever
<the_dark_lord> asac: any bugs you recommend for someone like me
<pochu> Hmm, I don't think it's that hard, is it?
<the_dark_lord> i thought it was easy, so i went for it
<pochu> At least for the .desktop workaround :)
<asac> pochu: yeah .... .desktop would be easy :)
<asac> pochu: but i prefer the other way
<pochu> And for the other thing, you'd have to add something like 'convert -resize 32x32 old.png new.png' to debian/rules...
<asac> pochu: right
<pochu> And a imagemagick build-dependency :)
<asac> pochu: but then i want to get a patch ... and not some loosely files :)
<asac> ... and it would be tested
<asac> so one needs at least be able to build the package
<gnomefreak> why not scale image down?
<the_dark_lord> i don't get you guys
<asac> gnomefreak: itsa bout the default size
<gnomefreak> ah
<the_dark_lord> you can re-size it down
<the_dark_lord> only the default size is the prob
<the_dark_lord> asac: can i work on it for gusty?
<asac> the_dark_lord: sure
<the_dark_lord> asac: great :)
<the_dark_lord> asac: what do i need to learn for it?
<asac> the_dark_lord: lets start with building the firefox package
<asac> the_dark_lord: do you have gutsy at hand already?
<the_dark_lord> asac: i'm game
<the_dark_lord> no
<the_dark_lord> but i can upgrade
<asac> the_dark_lord: either upgrade ... or create a gutsy chroot
<asac> there should be documentation on how to do that in wiki
<the_dark_lord> yeah
<the_dark_lord> seen it
<the_dark_lord> do you recommend that i upgrade?
<asac> i can't tell ... i know nothing about your system and your skills ... i mean
<the_dark_lord> i'm a power user
<the_dark_lord> quite advanced
<the_dark_lord> and i program a bit
<asac> i don't run it on my production machine because i don't want to be stopped from doing productive things
<the_dark_lord> new to linux though
<asac> the_dark_lord: if your system might be ok to break, then upgrade ... though setting up chroots is also something new ...and you would learn something
<pochu> the_dark_lord: Think that gutsy is under heavy development, and it might break sometimes...
<asac> i would suggest to setup a chroot
<the_dark_lord> yeah, i know
<asac> though upgrade might be easier ;)
<the_dark_lord> i'm getting a comp for development
<coNP> pochu: are you still studying civil engineering?
<the_dark_lord> i need to run now, guys. thanks for all the help. we'll continue later :)
<pochu> coNP: No, I left it. I don't like it at all
<pochu> coNP: I'm going to start Computer Science :-)
<coNP> Yeah :)
<asac> the_dark_lord: you can come to #ubuntu-mozillateam channel
<asac> the_dark_lord: if i am not here and ask there how you can build latest 'firefox from bzr'
<asac> (use that term ... so people know what explain) :)
<the_dark_lord> oh, thank you
<the_dark_lord> okay, i'll be going now guys
<the_dark_lord> see you all
<coNP> bye, the_dark_lord, see you
<ubotu> New bug: #120677 in Ubuntu "uuid is never the same with w810i phone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120677
<pochu> coNP: late :p
<ubotu> New bug: #120679 in Ubuntu "RSS feed in firefox freezes the progran" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120679
<afflux> Is a member of bugsquad able to change the source-package a bug affects?
<coNP> afflux: anyone is able to change
<afflux> for example bug 120673 should propably be affecting swfdec0.4 instead of swfdec-mozilla
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120673 in swfdec-mozilla "make binary of swfdec-mozilla" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120673
<afflux> oh.
<afflux> I just found the field :) thank you.
<ubotu> New bug: #120681 in firefox (main) "Google Bookmark don't load with Firefox on Kubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120681
<ubotu> New bug: #120684 in Ubuntu "toshiba a200 no sound at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120684
<ubotu> New bug: #120685 in gnash (universe) "Gnash broken dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120685
<ubotu> New bug: #120686 in pppoeconf (main) "[Gusty]  impossible to launch pppoeconf (/bin/sh: Can't open id)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120686
<ubotu> New bug: #120687 in Ubuntu "Caseless collate sequence in en_GB.UTF8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120687
<ubotu> New bug: #120688 in update-manager (main) "Software Update gives me a "partial upgrade" warning which I don't understand" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120688
<ubotu> New bug: #120689 in update-manager (main) ""Not all updates can be installed" dialog has unclear buttons & unselectable text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120689
<ubotu> New bug: #120690 in python2.5 (main) "shutil in python error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120690
<ubotu> New bug: #120691 in Ubuntu "heaps of ALSA warnings in console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120691
<ubotu> New bug: #120692 in update-manager (main) "items under "Distribution updates" can't be checked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120692
<ubotu> New bug: #120693 in gnome-panel (main) "error in synaptic package manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120693
<ubotu> New bug: #120694 in postfix (main) "virtual hosts with names that don't have addresses are broken" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120694
<ubotu> New bug: #120695 in tomboy (main) "pin notes from the search dialogue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120695
<ubotu> New bug: #120698 in Ubuntu "netbeans and eclipse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120698
<ubotu> New bug: #120699 in Ubuntu "swiftfox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120699
<ubotu> New bug: #120700 in nbd (main) "Please sync nbd (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120700
<ubotu> New bug: #120701 in Ubuntu "gnome tasklist feature request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120701
<ubotu> New bug: #120702 in quodlibet (universe) "Merge  quodlibet 1.0-1 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120702
<ubotu> New bug: #120703 in Ubuntu "mount mp3player recorded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120703
<ubotu> New bug: #120704 in update-manager (main) "update libdvdcss2 to version 1.2.9-2 via package manager breaks DVD playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120704
<ubotu> New bug: #120705 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-1.12 crashed with signal 5 in IA__g_logv()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120705
<ubotu> New bug: #120706 in xchat-gnome (main) "Unable to hide the Xchat-gnome window after closing a channel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120706
<ubotu> New bug: #120707 in gnome-terminal (main) "how can we change the color of vi for *.f90 files ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120707
<ubotu> New bug: #120708 in acpitool (universe) "Incorrect Truncation of Battery-Type report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120708
<Hobbsee> !responses
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubotu> New bug: #120709 in sbackup (universe) "Please backport Sbackup 0.10.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120709
<ubotu> New bug: #120710 in Ubuntu "after login there is no desktop showing accept the whole white screen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120710
<ubotu> New bug: #120711 in f-spot (main) "Import tag dialog is too cumbersome -- feature request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120711
<ubotu> New bug: #120713 in Ubuntu "Krusander: press Enter on some png,jpg,gif picture: F-Spot cannot find the Dbus session bus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120713
<ubotu> New bug: #120714 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "problem report with sfw-player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120714
<ubotu> New bug: #120715 in javacc (main) "Please sync javacc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120715
<ubotu> New bug: #120716 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "synaptic touchpad flakey on 2nd gen macbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120716
<ubotu> New bug: #120717 in Ubuntu "Promise PDC20378  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120717
<ubotu> New bug: #120718 in linux-meta (main) "Unmet dependency linux-lowlatency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120718
<ubotu> New bug: #120719 in Ubuntu "week numbers in gnome calendar  in the wrong place (hebrew language)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120719
<ubotu> New bug: #120720 in firefox (main) "Bookmark image icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120720
<ubotu> New bug: #120721 in hal (main) "HAL *assumes* laptop battery is rechargeable but doesn't check" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120721
<ubotu> New bug: #120723 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "windows should raise on click-release not on click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120723
<ubotu> New bug: #120722 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome panels crash and restart when closing a window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120722
<calc> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning calc
<coNP> bye fellow bughunters
<ubotu> New bug: #120726 in checkgmail (universe) "checkgmail will not respond to the mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120726
<ubotu> New bug: #120727 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus Core-dump on .swf file on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120727
<calc> bug statistic plot is depressing ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> calc: work harder! :P
<calc> :P
<ubotu> New bug: #120728 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't remember online/offline mode in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120728
<calc> 3 new bugs in 5m
<calc> i should just look at ooo bugs they don't go up much ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<calc> hmm i wonder if i could get the stuff that generates that page and run it just against openoffice related bugs
<calc> for the top ten packages running it against them alone could be interesting
<calc> eg xorg, ooo, etc
<Hobbsee> you probably can
<pochu> calc: I guess you can either ask carthik for the code, or ask him to create an OOo page :)
<pochu> Well, or create it yourself, of course :p
<pochu> Providing the information is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bugs, in Filters portlet
<calc> pochu: yea i think that is the info i want to plot
<ubotu> New bug: #120730 in evolution-exchange (main) "If Evolution can't connect to server, password is lost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120730
<ubotu> New bug: #120731 in evolution-exchange (main) "Calendar notifications aren't run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120731
<ubotu> New bug: #120732 in amarok (main) "Amarok can't handle internet playlists with funky urls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120732
<ubotu> New bug: #120733 in gthumb (main) "Rotation options should not be in a submenu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120733
<calc> bug close count for yesterday is now up to 8 :)
<calc> a few people got back to me about their bugs being fixed
<ubotu> New bug: #120735 in alpine (universe) "Alpine 0.82+dfsg-5 seg faults when attempting to view certain messages with attachments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120735
<ubotu> New bug: #120736 in Ubuntu "HP nc4200 Crashes during shifting to video display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120736
<ubotu> New bug: #120738 in openafs (universe) "openafs-client removes client settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120738
<ubotu> New bug: #120739 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]   qdevelop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120739
<calc> hmm i want to do bug triage but my subconcious doesn't agree, heh
<crimsun> then take the afternoon & evening off :)
<calc> heh yea
<calc> i have ~ 200 bugs left to triage but they'll still be there later today/tomorrow
<crimsun> joined the Canonical team, eh?
<calc> crimsun: yea first day was last monday
<crimsun> excellent.  I'd welcome you aboard, but I'm not onboard. ;)
<calc> crimsun: i have the weekends off, but i'm home alone with nothing else to do so i was going to triage some more
<calc> crimsun: they have openings available if you want to apply ;)
<Bassetts> i am trying to get into bug triaging, im not very experienced at much though, just wanna help out =)
<ScottK> Bassetts: Then dive in and help out.
<Bassetts> im trying :)
<calc> Bassetts: its not too hard to triage the vast majority of bugs out there
<calc> Bassetts: just skip the complicated ones if you don't understand them
<Bassetts> i found two bugs to do with my laptop, added a load of info to one, and confirmed both
<crimsun> calc: not possible, though I've considered it. Enjoy the OO.o job!
<Bassetts> i dont understand a lot
<calc> what i am doing is doing all the ones i know what to do and marking the ones i don't know about to look at later
<calc> crimsun: ah
<calc> Bassetts: good job :)
<Bassetts> a lot i read i know need more info, but i have no idea what info
<calc> Bassetts: ah
<Bassetts> just wish i was better at it
<calc> Bassetts: some bugs are easy enough to see if they work for you on the current release and if they do you can ask the reporter if it works for the now...
<calc> er them
<Bassetts> i see
<Bassetts> so just try to reproduce an old bug, if it doesnt work then ask if it is fixed for author
<calc> probably about half the ones i've done on openoffice were like that
<Bassetts> thats like one i found earlier
<calc> yea
<ubotu> New bug: #120744 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete does not remove information about uninstalled packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120744
<Bassetts> for vmware server
<calc> Bassetts: there are quite a few bugs out there that are older than feisty that may already be fixed that no one has looked at
<Bassetts> this was linked from wiki though
<Bassetts> and was for fiesty
<Bassetts> bug 115295
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115295 in app-install-data-commercial "vmware-server package has broken pam settings that won't let you log in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115295
<ubotu> New bug: #120746 in nautilus (main) "nautilus open files twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120746
<ubotu> New bug: #120747 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  2.6.22-6 vesafb module is not provided" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120747
<ubotu> New bug: #120748 in gnome-orca (main) "Full-screen magnification support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120748
<ubotu> New bug: #120749 in firefox (main) "Some pages do not render properly under Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120749
<ubotu> New bug: #120750 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "search bar hiddin behiind the tabs beta-launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120750
<ubotu> New bug: #120752 in libgnomedb (main) "Please update to latest version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120752
<calc> nifong disbarred
<calc> its a shame he can't be civilly sued, apparently he is immune
<Burgundavia> calc: nifong?
<calc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nifong
<calc> Burgundavia: he was the DA for the duke lacrosse rape case
<Burgundavia> ahh, right
<calc> Burgundavia: he was just disbarred live on CNN a few min ago
<Burgundavia> right, wikipedia is already updated
<calc> apparently he could be open to criminal charges though
<ubotu> New bug: #120753 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus refuses to give up copying lock file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120753
<ubotu> New bug: #120754 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  PhotoRec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120754
<ubotu> New bug: #120755 in Ubuntu "Evolution 2.10.1 and Evince 0.8.1 will not print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120755
<ubotu> New bug: #120756 in Ubuntu "Clock runs much faster than it should be" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120756
<ubotu> New bug: #120757 in evolution (main) "Error while performing operation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120757
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-17
<ubotu> New bug: #120758 in wine (universe) "Please upload new upstream release (0.9.39) of wine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120758
<ubotu> New bug: #120759 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "speedstep-centrino driver not working on Pentium-M with ICH6 chipset - acpi-cpufreq driver used instead" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120759
<calc> what are we supposed to do with apport bug reports?
<ubotu> New bug: #120762 in Ubuntu "Documentation improvment for network install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120762
<ubotu> New bug: #120763 in amule (universe) "aMule crash on preferences - Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120763
<persia> calc: First, make sure apport did all the right things (there is a symbolic backtrace, etc).  Then, compare with other apport reports for the same package to see if it's the same bug.  If not, check to see where the crash happens - it may be that the problem is in a library or the like: if so, it's worth checking bug reports for that library to see if you can find a dup.
<persia> calc: After that, it's just a normal crash report: you want to know what the user was doing when it crashed (if it's not obvious from the stacktrace or description), etc.  Most of the environment details should be in the apport report.
<calc> this apport report appears to have not included any files
<calc> bug 103735
<persia> calc: Which bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103735 in openoffice.org "[apport]  package openoffice.org-draw failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103735
<calc> and the error is in cyrillic
<calc> btw i don't know how to read cyrillic ;)
<persia> calc: That doesn't look like a apport bug (or apport has features i don't know about).  It's a dependency error, but without a little more information about how the dependencies failed, it's hard to investigate.  Also, was this edgy, or a feisty prerelease (April 6).  It may be worth checking the package history to see if something was fixed right before the release.
<calc> ok thanks
<Kmos>  /url 130
<Kmos> ups
<ubotu> New bug: #120764 in gutenprint (main) "open office charts print incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120764
<pochu> Good night
<ubotu> New bug: #120766 in nautilus (main) "Different Emblems when the folder is accessed through a different path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120766
<ubotu> New bug: #120769 in Ubuntu "Tab focus order in "About Me" Address tab section improperly ordered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120769
<ubotu> New bug: #120771 in openoffice.org (main) "Multiple Selection of drawing objects in writer doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120771
<ubotu> New bug: #120772 in gnome-panel (main) "Order of icons is forgotten on reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120772
<Perdente> hey
<ubotu> New bug: #120773 in hugin (universe) "Gutsy-hugin won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120773
<Perdente> _
<Perdente> echo hey
<SEOmoz> hi, any news about this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/120278.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120278 in vlc "[Gutsy]  VLC Crashes instantly fails to Start" [High,Confirmed] 
<SEOmoz> thx bot xD
<SEOmoz> thx ubotu
<zakame> :)
<SEOmoz> hi zakame
<zakame> heya SEOmoz
<SEOmoz> any other program to play DVD ? ( not xine because i want to have totem )
<Perdente> hey guys! this is my first time on the ubuntu bugs chat.  so is there any way to see a list of new bugs through the chat?
<SEOmoz> bugs
<Perdente> haha doh
<Perdente> bugs
<SEOmoz> no
<SEOmoz> lol
<SEOmoz> i typed the bug number and the bot replied
<Perdente> ahh
<SEOmoz> but i dont know if you can do what you said
<SEOmoz> a list of new bugs
<Perdente> oh, ok
<Perdente> well, I guess that's what launchpad is for anyway
<ubotu> New bug: #120775 in Ubuntu "Emblems get lost on file overwrite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120775
<SEOmoz> :P
<_Andrew> zakame: Media Player VLC
<SEOmoz> VLC is the program with the bug
<_Andrew> I'm sorry I just joined. Whats the problem?
<ubotu> New bug: #120776 in update-manager (main) "can't upgrade from ubuntustudio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120776
<zakame> _Andrew: ???
<zakame> Perdente: bugs come and go
<_Andrew> zakame: I joined and you said "any other program to play DVD ? ( not xine because i want to have totem )" so I replied.
<Perdente> right, sorry
<zakame> _Andrew: that wasn't me, that was SEOmoz :D
<_Andrew> woops
<_Andrew> SEOmoz: Media Player VLC
<_Andrew> fixed
<_Andrew> I guess you can tell I just woke up. ;)
<DarkMageZ> totem plays dvd's if you compile it against the xine backend. you can get it to sorta play with the gstreamer backend.
<SEOmoz> _Andrew, do you say that the VLC bug i was talking about  Launchpad bug 120278 in vlc "[Gutsy]  VLC Crashes instantly fails to Start" [High,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120278 in vlc "[Gutsy]  VLC Crashes instantly fails to Start" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120278
<SEOmoz> is it fixed ?
<ubotu> New bug: #120777 in Ubuntu "Cassandra menu does not close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120777
<ubotu> New bug: #120778 in Ubuntu "gnome-sound-recorder can't save file(Chinese Version)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120778
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<ubotu> New bug: #120779 in gnome-panel (main) "update files corrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120779
<ubotu> New bug: #120781 in firefox (main) "Firefox hangs on websites when using gecko-mediaplayer plug in/gnome-mediaplayer/mplayer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120781
<ubotu> New bug: #120784 in memcached (universe) "memcached not able to be started with invoke-rc.d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120784
<ubotu> New bug: #120786 in molly-guard (universe) "molly-guard fails to prevent shutdown with params" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120786
<ubotu> New bug: #120787 in Ubuntu "upgrade process silently cancelled by theme change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120787
<coNP> good morning
<jsgotangco> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #120788 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-keyboard-properties does not handle 2 different keyboard models" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120788
<ubotu> New bug: #120789 in libgdal-grass (universe) "dependency broken: can't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120789
<Hobbsee> bug 120789
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120789 in libgdal-grass "dependency broken: can't install" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120789
<ubotu> New bug: #120790 in evolution (main) "poor interface of window for send-receive of evolution at Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120790
<ubotu> New bug: #120791 in amarok (main) "Arrow keys doesn't work in amarok when i want to navigate in the collection tab (ipod mode)" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120791
<ubotu> New bug: #120792 in lvm2 (main) "lvcreate fails with mirror raid1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120792
<ubotu> New bug: #120793 in cdbs (main) "dont fail when building java source packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120793
<ubotu> New bug: #120795 in gnome-panel (main) "Icon size doubles after changing theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120795
<ubotu> New bug: #120796 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "linux-image-2.6.22-6 doesn't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120796
<ubotu> New bug: #120797 in kdebase (main) "Error when copying some files from an ext3 partition to fat32 using konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120797
<ubotu> New bug: #120798 in Ubuntu "[kdm Feisty] freezing on oipening session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120798
<ubotu> New bug: #120799 in gnome-terminal (main) "error running apt-get update " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120799
<ubotu> New bug: #120800 in atmel-firmware (multiverse) "at76c503a causes system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120800
<ubotu> New bug: #120801 in Ubuntu "Konqueror crash during object's translator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120801
<ubotu> New bug: #120804 in opendchub (universe) "Merge opendchub 0.7.15-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120804
<ubotu> New bug: #120805 in beagle (main) "beagled uses 100% CPU if indexing a specific Evolution Directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120805
<ubotu> New bug: #120806 in udev (main) "25-iftab.rules missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120806
<ubotu> New bug: #120807 in dia (main) "dia 0.96.1-0ubuntu1: assertion `recent_merge_ids' failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120807
<ubotu> New bug: #120808 in httrack (universe) "Merge httrack 3.41.22-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120808
<ubotu> New bug: #120809 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120809
<ubotu> New bug: #120810 in timidity (universe) "[Gutsy]  timidity install fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120810
<ubotu> New bug: #120811 in firefox (main) "firefox displays fonts smaller than it should have" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120811
<ubotu> New bug: #120812 in gobby (universe) "Merge gobby 0.4.4-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120812
<ubotu> New bug: #120814 in bbclone (universe) "Sync bbclone 0.4.6-10 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120814
<ubotu> New bug: #120815 in linkchecker (universe) "Merge linkchecker 4.7-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120815
<ubotu> New bug: #120816 in aegis-virus-scanner (universe) "Upgrade aegis-virus-scanner to version 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120816
<ubotu> New bug: #120817 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace-switcher settings doesn't opens " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120817
<ubotu> New bug: #120818 in metacity (main) "vertical dual-monitors, gnome ignores the bottom panel space when maximising" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120818
<ubotu> New bug: #120819 in gnome-panel (main) "when switching to dual-monitor mode, panels extend across both screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120819
<ubotu> New bug: #120820 in tracker (universe) "deskbar crashes when attempting to search files with tracker extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120820
<ubotu> New bug: #120821 in xfdesktop4 (main) "desktop crashed while switching desktops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120821
<ubotu> New bug: #120822 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "when switching to dual-monitor, log out, log in, resolution is reset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120822
<ubotu> New bug: #120823 in Ubuntu "thunderbird crashes on new/answer message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120823
<ubotu> New bug: #120824 in Ubuntu "When installing ktorrent-dbgsym, adept wants to install gnome packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120824
<ubotu> New bug: #120825 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Disk spin down issue on 2.6.22 kernels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120825
<ubotu> New bug: #120828 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "HP nx6310 hibernation issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120828
<ubotu> New bug: #120829 in util-linux (main) "/dev/sda3 is mounted despite the 'noauto' option in fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120829
<ubotu> New bug: #120830 in gnome-panel (main) "GNOME panel resize handles do not take panel color on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120830
<Bassetts> is it not possible for me to close a bug?
<Hobbsee> Bassetts: are you logged in?
<Bassetts> yes
<Hobbsee> right.  which bug?
<Bassetts> Bug 115295
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115295 in app-install-data-commercial "vmware-server package has broken pam settings that won't let you log in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115295
<Hobbsee> Bassetts: click on app-install-data-commercial (Ubuntu) and change the status, then hit "save changes"
<ubotu> New bug: #120827 in synaptic (main) "I would like to install the Java Runtime Environment to enable me to view webcams on my Ubuntu OS computer." [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120827
<Hobbsee> 1
<Hobbsee> !reponses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reponses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !response
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> that will help me loads =)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #120832 in amarok (main) "can't drag'n'drop music files on amarok tray icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120832
<the_dark_lord> hey room
<JenFraggle> hi
<the_dark_lord> JenFraggle: hi again
<the_dark_lord> wassup?
<JenFraggle> i'm just lurking today, in the middle of doing housework
<the_dark_lord> oh
<the_dark_lord> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #120833 in urlview (universe) "URL handler should use sensible-browser, not www-browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120833
<the_dark_lord> what's urlview?
<ubotu> New bug: #120835 in kfocus (universe) "Project name jumps around" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120835
<ubotu> New bug: #120836 in cdcat (universe) "cdcat cannot read its own database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120836
<ubotu> New bug: #120837 in Ubuntu "When I log out from Ubuntu Feisty I get black screeen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120837
<ubotu> New bug: #120838 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  Kernel panic while booting PPC alternate CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120838
<ubotu> New bug: #120839 in Ubuntu "Santa rosa , strange messages  in the kernel log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120839
<ubotu> New bug: #120840 in evolution (main) "Cannot specify newsgroup subscriptions directly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120840
<ubotu> New bug: #120841 in firefox (main) "google search field appends data from old search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120841
<ubotu> New bug: #120842 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel bug: unable to handle kernel paging request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120842
<ubotu> New bug: #120843 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  nspluginwrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120843
<ubotu> New bug: #120844 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes at start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120844
<ubotu> New bug: #120846 in xfburn (main) "Xfburn in Dapper cannot burn an Iso file from USB drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120846
<ubotu> New bug: #120848 in iceape (universe) "[WishList]  When saving bookmarks there is no accept dialog" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120848
<ubotu> New bug: #120849 in totem (main) "Totem crashes consistently in Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120849
<Hobbsee> debian bug  #429349
<ubotu> Debian bug 429349 in smbclient "smbclient: in manpage useless use of cat" [Minor,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/429349
<ubotu> New bug: #120850 in openoffice.org (main) "Open office messes up TOC from windows to linux versions." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120850
<ubotu> New bug: #120851 in darkice (universe) "Darkice not compiled with MP3 support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120851
<ubotu> New bug: #120852 in pokerth (universe) "Please update to latest version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120852
<ubotu> New bug: #120853 in desktop-effects (main) "Repeated word in error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120853
<ubotu> New bug: #120854 in hostname (main) "hostname manpage should warn about other implementations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120854
<ubotu> New bug: #120855 in openoffice.org (main) "Sometimes Writer can't scroll down to a document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120855
<ubotu> New bug: #120858 in gnome-terminal (main) "Graphical corruption in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120858
<dorto> Bug #107925 was filed in April, not fixed yet. It seems to be a trivial fix, what could be the reasons for not applying it yet?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107925 in synaptic "Synaptic writes wrong download scripts" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107925
<Nafallo> dorto: I don't think Michael works sundays :-)
<dorto> who is Michael? :scratches head:
<Hobbsee> dorto: mvo
<Nafallo> the maintainer for synaptic.
<ubotu> New bug: #120856 in Ubuntu "power key sends no key code on my Thinkpad Z60t 2511 EJG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120856
<ubotu> New bug: #120859 in gnash (universe) "X session crash on MSNBC news pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120859
* Nafallo tickles Hobbsee *
* Hobbsee tickles Nafallo 
<Nafallo> iiih
* Nafallo gets his chainmail
<Nafallo> ha!
<simira> Nafallo: they had a few nice weapon/armor stores upstreet here
<Nafallo> simira: kewl. I do prefer to do them myself though :-)
<dorto> Hobbsee, Nafallo: k, thanks
<simira> Nafallo: the weapons?
<simira> we're talking steel here
<Nafallo> simira: ah. that wouldn't work with the place I use my chainmail mostly then ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #120860 in evince (main) "Evince cannot select text in djvu documents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120860
<ubotu> New bug: #120861 in evince (main) "printout mode always starts with "Normal (Color cartrigde)" only, skipping black cartrigde completely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120861
<ubotu> New bug: #120862 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird Address Book's "Add a Card" Truncated with Large Fonts and 1024x768 Display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120862
<ubotu> New bug: #120864 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu locks up and freezes - have to press power button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120864
<ubotu> New bug: #120865 in debian-installer (main) "gnome-bluetooth should be be installed if debian-installer detects bluetooth hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120865
<ubotu> New bug: #120866 in kdebase (main) "Error passing command to konsole for execution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120866
<ubotu> New bug: #120868 in firefox (main) "Firefox ignores Javascript code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120868
<ubotu> New bug: #120867 in dsniff (universe) "does not show any fetched data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120867
<ubotu> New bug: #120869 in chromium (universe) "Game starts paused if you restart it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120869
<ubotu> New bug: #120871 in tracker (universe) ""Images" icon missing in the search app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120871
<ubotu> New bug: #120872 in chromium (universe) "When you pause the game, the mouse remains captured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120872
<ubotu> New bug: #120873 in Ubuntu ""System Settings -> Monitor & Display" does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120873
<micahcowan> Someone please tell me that putting sarge repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list would be rather likely to muck things up? Bug 120799
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120799 in apt "error running apt-get update " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120799
<calc> micahcowan: well its probably not a supported configuration but the mmap error is very odd in any case
<calc> micahcowan: unless the user had very little ram/swap
<micahcowan> calc: Or the relevant file is incredibly huge. However, I would expect some software packages to become extremely broken with such a config; it's possible that mixups between, say, our apt or dpkg and theirs could cause nasty results.
<ubotu> New bug: #120875 in Ubuntu "code blocks cann't work with ubuntu 7.10 but xubuntu 7.10 or previously versions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120875
<calc> micahcowan: i was under the impression that our apt/dpkg was a slightly forked version of debians
<micahcowan> calc, right.
<calc> micahcowan: slightly forked shouldn't cause this type of bug
<calc> micahcowan: and if it does it probably a bug in ubuntu's version of apt/dpkg
<micahcowan> true.
<kbrooks> see #120880
<kbrooks> bug #120880
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120880 in xchat "cycling channel using context menu cycles current channel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120880
<ubotu> New bug: #120780 in hal (main) "I have a good answer for all those that can't boot windows and have a duel boot system  try reinstaling your fadora using the ext 2(!!!) if you use the ext3 and have problems down the road you will find out you cann't even boot from your windows CD" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120780
<ubotu> New bug: #120879 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox stops and disappears from desktop durign podcast update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120879
<ubotu> New bug: #120880 in xchat (universe) "cycling channel using context menu cycles current channel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120880
<ubotu> New bug: #120883 in Ubuntu "Dell UltraSharp 2407WFP not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120883
<ubotu> New bug: #120884 in gnome-vfs (universe) "contents of /var/run in Trash of regular user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120884
<ubotu> New bug: #120885 in xorg (main) "ATI Radeon 9250 without graphic acceleration on Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120885
<crimsun> bug 118734
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118734 in atlas-cpp "Please sync atlas-cpp (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118734
<ubotu> New bug: #120886 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete crashes when connecting a Yahoo account (7.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120886
<ubotu> New bug: #120887 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus defaults "send to" to Evolution.  How change to Thunderbird?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120887
<ubotu> New bug: #120890 in thunderbird (main) "How set Thunderbird as default send to?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120890
<ubotu> New bug: #120891 in Ubuntu "Toshiba Tecra M2 system fan stops running when Ubuntu  2.6.17-11 is booted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120891
<ubotu> New bug: #120892 in authtool (universe) "[authtool 0.2.0/feisty] :  debconf.DebconfError if krb5-config is not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120892
<ubotu> New bug: #120893 in Ubuntu "kded hogs cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120893
<ubotu> New bug: #120894 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl crashed during reloading." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120894
<ubotu> New bug: #120895 in Ubuntu "faad problem in gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120895
<ubotu> New bug: #120896 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "inhibit the screensaver when playing a video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120896
<ubotu> New bug: #120897 in glade-3 (universe) "gnomedruid and apply button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120897
<ubotu> New bug: #120899 in dpkg (main) "dpkg-divert warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120899
<ubotu> New bug: #120901 in apt (main) "Please sync apt 0.7.2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120901
<ubotu> New bug: #120902 in coreutils (main) ""ln -sf" fails to replace existing target, if it is a symlink to a directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120902
<ubotu> New bug: #120903 in openoffice.org (main) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120903
<ubotu> New bug: #120904 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Janino" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120904
<ubotu> New bug: #120906 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "Involuntary drag'n'drop of the floppy-disk icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120906
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-09
<windmill> cool, It's done, the apport-cli tool is really very easy to use
<Awsoonn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/237284 what package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237284 in ubuntu "Receiving a file via bluetooth fails" [Undecided,New]
<kdiggdy> hello?
<dupondje> hi ogasawara :)
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, I would like to comment on the bug-metrics blueprint. what's the prefered way: commenting in the whiteboard section in lp or in the comment section of the wiki page?
<bdmurray> thekorn: the discussion section of the wiki page
<thekorn> ok
<ogasawara> dupondje: hi - one of the kernel guys is now working on your bug which has to go through the SRU process
<Nightrose> bdmurray: hi :)    would you be so kind to extend my membership in the bugsquad team? it is about to expire
<bdmurray> Nightrose: done!
<Nightrose> bdmurray: thanks :)
<zul> mvo: can I take care of your uucp merge?
<mvo> zul: too late, I just filed a sync request for it
<mvo> (~15min ago)
<mvo> zul: but if you feel there is something to merge, just go ahead and close the sync request
 * mvo has no idea why he ended up with uucp anyway :)
<zul> mvo: heh
<mvo> bug 238576 (just FYI)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238576 in uucp "Please sync uucp 1.07-19.2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238576
<zul> mvo: gotcha
<bddebian> Boo
<mrooney> bdmurray: ping
<mrooney> wow sudo is maxing out my CPU, that's neat
<bdmurray> mrooney: pong
<mrooney> bdmurray: I was just wondering if you were aware that the workflow script will add the header text more than once if multiple subscribers match (bug #192945)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192945 in transmission "missing icon on window border and window list" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192945
<mrooney> I fixed it by adding a break; in the 'if', but I wasn't sure if that was intentional since you have them as separate strings
<bdmurray> mrooney: there is an updated version of the script
<mrooney> bdmurray: ahh okay, sorry, where might I find it?
<bdmurray> mrooney: I just copied it to http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/greasemonkey/lp_workflowreports.user.js
<mrooney> bdmurray: thanks!
<mrooney> is anyone aware of this sudo cpu bug? I just saw a 'fix' today I thought come in, in -updates
<mrooney> I have no idea how to get rid of the process, other than restarting
<mrooney> I shall restart now
<qense> ping bdmurray
<jdstrand> bdmurray: hi!
<jdstrand> bdmurray: I used to use in some scripts:
<jdstrand> if not 'ubuntu-bugs' in bug.subscriptions:
<jdstrand>     bug.subscribers.add("ubuntu-bugs")
<bdmurray> it's fixed in bzr and in -proposed
<jdstrand> bdmurray: ah
<jdstrand> bdmurray: that is what package, python-launchpad-bugs?
<bdmurray> jdstrand: that's right and comment on the bug if it works for you. ;)
<jdstrand> bdmurray: when was it pushed to -proposed, today?
<jdstrand> bdmurray: ah yes, it was
<jdstrand> oh no, it was into -updates as of today
<jdstrand> bdmurray: fixed it, and commented-- thanks!
<afflux> hi
<bdmurray> afflux: hi!
<afflux> bddebian: hi! I like your idea of everyone in bugcontrol being able to review applications, by the way :)
<afflux> bd<tab>: bdmurray ^
<PsySine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay needs some update I think
<bdmurray> PsySine: fixed, thanks!
<PsySine> is there a bug day once a week or so?
<bdmurray> PsySine: every Tuesday and Thursday for the most part
<PsySine> oh ok
<mrooney> is there a certain process that is good to go through for creating a blueprint in ubuntu?
<mrooney> (and/or, is there a better channel for discussing such matters)
<james_w> mrooney: what's your blueprint about?
<mrooney> james_w: well Ubuntu now has a nice system in place to install available drivers when you plug them in
<mrooney> and there are lots of packages in the ubuntu repos for drivers
<mrooney> but there isn't a linkage between the two that I am aware
<danbhfive> what about the restricted-drivers manager?
<mrooney> it would be nice for it to be aware of what drivers are out there, so it can download the driver, otherwise it can require a fair amount of knowledge
<mrooney> danbhfive: well, that could work but a) the drivers aren't necessarily restricted b) how does the user know to use that
<danbhfive> you know, I don't even know how drivers are installed.  I thought it was all automatic
<james_w> restricted-manager is now called jockey, which is the system that installs drivers
<james_w> it detects hardware that it knows something about, and installs the driver if you don't have it.
<mrooney> should it work for printers? maybe mine was an isolated case
<james_w> mrooney: are you referring to all the -source packages in the archive?
<james_w> mrooney: no, it doesn't work for printers, but I believe that is planned for 8.10
<danbhfive> mrooney: I thought gutsy was supposed to have it work for printers, but it still doesnt work well
<mrooney> I had to search on the internet for using a Brother 240C in Ubuntu and found brother-cups-wrapper-[bh7|extra]
<mrooney> I installed those and then could select the driver from the 'Printing' dialog in Administration
<james_w> mrooney: pitti is the person that knows all about this, if it is about printers then tkamppeter will be involved.
<james_w> I know they are working on something, let me see if I can dig up some more information.
<mrooney> it just would have been wonderful if instead of installing it in text-only mode, it had known about and offered to install those packages
<james_w> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/jockey-printer-driver-support
<james_w> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/printerdriverautodownload
<mrooney> ahhh, what is the "edge" aspect
<mrooney> I searched blueprints for 'print' but those didn't turn up
<mrooney> thanks james_w, those look like exactly what I want!
<james_w> edge is the testing server for launchpad, it uses the same data.
<james_w> I searched for "jockey", and they were the two results.
<Hammerhead> anyone seen this "This utility only unmounts cifs filesystems."
<Hammerhead> umounting a samba share
<james_w> Hammerhead: using what tool?
<Hammerhead> I know about  bug# 461048 but there is no answer or workaround
<Hammerhead> umount
<Hammerhead> umount <share name>
<Hammerhead> It mounts fine
<Hammerhead> Only way to remove the share is to reboot
<Hammerhead> mtab lists the share
<Hammerhead> df does not
<Hammerhead> running 8.04
<Hammerhead> thought upgrading was a good idea.....WRONG!!
<Hammerhead> No audio
<Hammerhead> No modem
<Hammerhead> and now this
<Hammerhead> ;-)
<james_w> Hammerhead: it sounds like the bug report you gave is exactly your problem?
<Hammerhead> james_w The bug report is from January though........
<xnox> is anyone here? or do I have internet problems
<danbhfive> xnox: i read you
<xnox> Oh good. Thanks
<xnox> Why is everyone so quite?
<xnox> or am I supposed to be hard preparing for the Hug day =D
<greg-g> prep hard, train hard, triage hard!
<bdmurray> greg-g: heh
<greg-g> reminder: bug jam tonight in Michigan at 6:30 Eastern (30 minutes from now)
<xnox> greg-g: Well it will be first time for me =D got to reboot into ubuntu =D
<mrooney> am I missing something with bug #209999, it is Invalid but has 8 dups?
<ubottu> mrooney: Bug 209999 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/209999 is private
<Old_Soldier> lol private duplicated invalid bug :)
 * Old_Soldier whistles and walks away like nothing happened :)
<bdmurray> mrooney: did you look for the bug pedro says it is a duplicate of?
<mrooney> bdmurray: no, I went to check back on it and I see that IT has duplicate bugs
<mrooney> probably a good thing to do
<mrooney> what do you think of tagging bugs like that also with 'likely-dup', so we can search for Invalid+'likely-dup' to find bugs which are known dups but not identified yet
<mrooney> those could be a good candidate for a Hug Day
<bdmurray> I'd rather not spend time looking at bugs like that one.
<mrooney> haha, I have no idea if that is a serious comment or not
<bdmurray> mrooney: it's probably a dupe of bug 216244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216244 in brasero "brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216244
<bdmurray> Seriously! ;) We have lots of other more fruitful ways we could be looking at bug reports.
<mrooney> interesting, that bug was filed after 209999
<mrooney> though I wouldn't, I don't think, want to mark a non-private bug a dup of a private bug, that would hide them all, or at least the master, which seems unproductive
<bdmurray> the new bug, 216244, is more complete in that it has an upstream bug watch
<mrooney> indeed, that does seem better
<mrooney> although it means if pedro is correct that there is still another floating around
<bdmurray> hmm?
<mrooney> well pedro said in 209999 on 4-01-08 that it was already reported but didn't know which bug it was, but 216244 was filed on 4-12-08, so that can't be the bug he was referring to
<mrooney> meaning the bug he was referring to is still "out there"
<bdmurray> ah, that makes sense
<mrooney> bdmurray: by the way, what is the proper thing to do in a couple weeks when my BugControl membership expires? just ping you?
<bdmurray> mrooney: right, ping me before it expires
<mrooney> great, is it bad if it is after it expires. I don't really know how to find exactly when I was approved
<bdmurray> mrooney: no, not really you'll be warned well before it expires anyway
<mrooney> oh okay, that shall do, thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-10
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080610 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<nickellery> bdmurray, Bug 237662 in todays Bug Day is not related/packaged to Update Manager
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237662 in gksu "gksudo does not work after changing computer name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237662
<persia> nickellery: No, but as long as that bug is outstanding, changing the computer name means that update manager doesn't work.  Be nice to fix that too.
<jjesse> hrmm jorge@bazaar.launchpad.net has a lock on add-5-a-day
<pwnguin> what?
<pwnguin> ive never used bzr, but it uses locks?
<jjesse> i'm trying to use 5-a-day andsomeone has it locked
<jjesse> probablly should go on #launchpaed
<persia> jcastro: Are you using that lock, or did you forget it when you left?
<persia> jjesse: For future note, user@bazaar.launchpad.net always has a homepage at launchpad.net/~user, and there is usually an associated IRC nick.
<jjesse> persia: i know was trying to figure that out
<jcastro> persia: yeah it was my fault, sorry, fixing
<persia> jcastro: No worries :)
<jjesse> jcastro: still shows locked for me
<jcastro> jjesse: try now
<jjesse> jcastro: worked thank you
<jcastro> didn't know I could break things in such ways, sorry!
<jjesse> no worries
<mrooney> Old_Soldier: nice bug :]
<Old_Soldier> hehe i was expevting someone to say dont be anal its been that way since breezy
<mrooney> well if the docs say to use American English then it is indeed a bug
<persia> Old_Soldier: You'd be surprised just how many bugs are left over from pre-Breezy :)
<mrooney> there is a UK translation so I suppose that is where it belongs
<mrooney> Old_Soldier: nice, a "real" typo :)
<Old_Soldier> :) im trying to be really thorough. I've yet to earn my wings in the document team :)
<mrooney> it is nice, I think polish in documentation is great to have
<mrooney> isn't it really interesting that people writing documentation wouldn't use a spell check?
<Old_Soldier> i think its because they get annoyed at the spellchesker hitting on the docbook tags
<Old_Soldier> but yes it is pretty amazing :)
<leoquant> i would give Bug #121346 a bump. it is really confusing for some users. (that unix-word)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121346 in shadow "passwd username: UNIX pass in the recovery mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121346
<Flannel> leoquant: Where does it say UNIX?  passwd just prompts for a New Password, and then Confirm New Password
<leoquant> thats weird
<leoquant> Flannel which version of ubuntu/
<leoquant> passwd username: UNIX pass prob. in 7.04/7.10
<leoquant> correct me when i am wrong
<gnomefreak> it says new unix password
<gnomefreak> when you use passwd username
<gnomefreak> in gutsy and hardy as i recall i dont remember feisty
<leoquant> as a moderator of the off. dutch ubuntu forum we had some questions about that unix-word. its confusing for some users.
<gnomefreak> UNIX pass. == unix-word the bug is talking about?
<gnomefreak> since the terminal uses UNIX commands (and some linux ones per flavor are added) but since the command is a UNIX command it says UNIX.
<leoquant> unix pass isn´t a bug, it is confusing for some users. thats my point.
<heno> mvo: Hi. Any view on dealing with Breezy -> Dapper upgrade bugs at this point? They may be valid and we still support Dapper (but does that mean we support upgrading _to_ dapper?), but I doubt we should prioritise them
<heno> my inclination is to close them with Won't fix, but I'm wondering about the best wording for that
<persia> heno: You might be able to say something like "This bug cannot be fixed, as there is no longer a means to update the unsupported "Breezy" release.  Please remove the offending package, continue the upgrade, and reinstall the package.  If you are unable to reinstall the package under Dapper, please file a new bug."
<mvo> heno: realistically we will not fix them, so telling the user upfront is probably a good thing. if someone steps up and wants to fix issues, that is very welcome of course
<mvo> the suggestion of persia sounds good to me (for the wording)
<heno> persia, mvo: ok thanks
<LimCore> hello, Im debugging some problem related to setting time
<LimCore> anyone have a moment to also tak a look on it?
<LimCore> take
<heno> LimCore: bug #?
<LimCore> heno:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bug/238805   and the reall bug is:   "ntpdate fixes only > 0.5 sec offsets, so the clock fixes using adjtime() seem to not work - so its probably a kernel/mobo driver problem"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238805 in ntp "ntpd doesn't work - time is not synchronized" [Undecided,New]
<heno> LimCore: thanks, I'll have a look
<LimCore> heno: the problem is more visible in http://codepad.org/pMDclI7c
<heno> LimCore: do you leave your machine on all the time?
<LimCore> uptime is 1.5 day now
<heno> I think ntp may only sync on boot to avoid file system issues
<heno> or when you sync manually
<LimCore> ntpdate sync only when executed manualy;  ntpd runs in background
<LimCore> my theory is that  adjtime() do not work on my kernel/mobo,  it would explain both
<LimCore> 1) ntpd not working at all - it uses only adjtime
<LimCore> 2) ntpdate working only for offsets > 0.5 sec,  manual says it uses adjtime() for offsets < 0.5 sec and settimeofday() otherwise
<heno> LimCore: Hm, so we need a test case for adjtime() in isolation on your system really
 * LimCore writest testcase
<LimCore> ok I tested... adj time do not work for me
<LimCore> on my system, calling adj time does nothing
<LimCore> http://codepad.org/tagnjrll
<thekorn> bdmurray, IMO it would make sense to exclude 'workflow'-bugs from the bugday lists
<thekorn> bug 223419 is an example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223419 in update-manager "po/ko.po: "y"/"n"/"d" not translated. unable to answer anything with do-release-upgrade command" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223419
<askand> If I want to file a bug about something I wish to be moved t main, how should I formulate it?
<askand> And should I file the bug against the package I wish to be moved?
<thekorn> askand, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<askand> ﻿thekorn: I checked that and begun to write a mainiclusionreport but it was a lot I did not understand..
<seb128> so don't open a bug
<seb128> what is your rational to want something promoted anyway?
<askand> ﻿seb128: It is needed to fix bug 213367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213367 in gthumb "build gthumb with IPTC data support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213367
<seb128> alright so there is already a bug documenting the need
<askand> ﻿ seb128: Yes it seems so
<seb128> now what is required is somebody following the procedure documented on the wiki, not a new bug about the promotion being needed
<seb128> that's not that hard to do, maybe try to start on one and ask in #ubuntu-motu if there is things you don't understand?
<askand> ﻿seb128:  Ok, thanks. Ill try
<seb128> cool
<sectech> Can someone review bug #238817 with me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238817 in xpdf "Evince and xpdf need an option to turn off printing of watermark" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238817
<sectech> It appears as this will be a wishlist, but I am not 100% sure
<pedro_> sectech: looks like a poppler one to me instead of evince btw
<pedro_> I've seen something similar before...
<pedro_> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4925
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 4925 in general "Wrongly displayed watermark makes reading PDF files impossible on canon documents" [Normal,New]
<sectech> pedro_,  I'll link the bug...
<pedro_> sectech: rock on, thanks
<sectech> pedro_, should I take off the assignments as well? There valid as "also affects"
<sectech> I can't add the upstream bug for some reason
<pedro_> sectech: re-assign the evince one to poppler and open an upstream task for it
<sectech> Okay
<pedro_> sectech: does launchpad gives you an error or something?
<pedro_> while creating the upstream task
<sectech> pedro_,  when you say open an upstream task, you mean click "Also affects project?"
<sectech> No it didn't give an error, just not the page I was used to
<pedro_> sectech: yes
<sectech> There we go
<pedro_> I'll mark it as triaged for you in the meantime
<sectech> I'll change the description to something a little more appropriate
<sectech> Done
<sectech> I had it as Evince and xpdf needs...  so I changed it to poppler
<qense> hello
<qense> bdmurray, did you recieve my email?
<pedro_> sectech: rock on, but xpdf doesn't use poppler so that bug may be still valid for that package
<pedro_> sectech: just open the task and mark it as confirmed ;-)
<sectech> ... Okay
<bdmurray> qense: yes
<qense> OK
<qense> aaargh!
<qense> just when I get online I have to go again
<qense> my mother calls me :P
<qense> dinner's ready
<sectech> How is my application for bug-control coming along anyway?
<sectech> Or is is being delayed until you guys get the new Application procedures down?
<bdmurray> sectech: I haven't looked at it quite yet but hope to today
<sectech> bdmurray, awesome :)
<qense> OK, I'm back now. bdmurray, what did you think of my mail? (and do you have time to discuss it?)
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<mvo> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> mvo: I just was looking at bug 222801 and was wondering the status of it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222801 in update-manager "hardy upgrade crashes at "preparing upgrade" " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222801
<bdmurray> mvo: it looks like you have a fix for it
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, that is a duplicate, give me a sec, I dig what the master bug is
<mvo> bdmurray: I updated the bug, thanks for the reminder
<mrooney> man, #ubuntu is way to crowded and loud
<mrooney> I wonder if they have considered doing what python did by randomly (.5) putting people in ##python instead of #python
<sectech> 1353 in #ubuntu... wow
<greg-g> does anyone get genuine help in there?
<sectech> Depends on the time of day I imagine...
<jjesse> yes
<afflux> hi
<afflux> something for our french people: bug 222453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222453 in update-manager "le paquet « update-manager » et inclure les fichiers présents dans /var/log/dist-upgrade à votre rappor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222453
<jibel> afflux: Hi. 222453 set as incomplete. I've requested the dist-upgrade log file
<afflux> jibel: I've actually no idea what it says, so thanks for taking it ;)
<Cliph> Hi, I'm building a meta-dpkg and it has a bunch of dependencies that are also available in my repository, when I  try installing <my-meta-package> I get a message about some of my dependencies stating "Depends: <other dependency>  but it is not going to be installed"  Here is a pastebin of the output and my control file:
<Cliph>  http://pastebin.comd1efb6512 And here is a pastebin of apt-cache policy <my-mfeta-package>:  http://pastebin.com/d7e10ae2b   maybe this is an APT bug?
<bdmurray> Your first url isn't working out even after I added a / btwn com and d
<Cliph> oh, sorry
<Cliph> http://pastebin.com/d1efb6512
<bdmurray> I don't see anything obvious I'd check in #ubuntu-motu
<Cliph> ok, thanks, no one there is biting but I'll see what they say
<mrooney> okay, so I have been getting hard lockups recently, often at login. Ctrl+Backspace doesn't respond and disturbingly enough, nor do the Sys+Req keys
<mrooney> are there some good logs I should look at, anything specific to debug it?
<mrooney> I'm in my Xorg.0.log, but without timestamps it is hard for me to understand where the last session ended and this one started
<james_w> mrooney: does your mouse pointer still move?
<mrooney> james_w: nope, I used to experience that but not recently at all
<mrooney> and in that case the sysreq keys worked
<james_w> yeah, I realised after that it would be really strange to have mouse but not sysreq
<james_w> how do you manage to restart X in that case?
<mrooney> james_w: hold down the power button until it turns off :)
<james_w> mrooney: ah, so your Xorg.0.log won't show more than one session?
<james_w> I think there is a way you can capture some information from the kernel so that it can be read after the reboot, but I don't remember what it is.
<mrooney> james_w: no, I think it is (maybe?), all the other logs do, but they are also timestamped so I can tell
<james_w> ah, I was under the impression is just got wiped everytime the X server started.
<james_w> also, is there something that makes you think that this is an X freeze rather than a kernel freeze?
<mrooney> james_w: nope! not at all!
<mrooney> I just remember someone telling me to look at that once
<james_w> well, I would assume it was kernel if sysreq doesn't work.
<lifeless> check if num lock can still be toggled
<james_w> hi lifeless
<lifeless> james_w: on laptops sysrq can be really tricky to make jump
<lifeless> hi james_w
<mrooney> lifeless: what if my num lock requires use of the function key? is that still a useful test?
<lifeless> yes; see numlock being toggled requires the kernel to handle the interrupt
<mrooney> caps lock is the only non-FN lock on this keyboard
<lifeless> caps lock is fine too
<lifeless> does it respond?
<mrooney> well, it does now since I restarted :)
<mrooney> I will try again if it happens again which it has been a lot so I suspect it will
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-11
<mrooney> would anyone mind looking at bug #235600 and seeing if I properly triaged it (it is pretty short). I am not sure what else I can do, just wait?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235600 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "Certain windows cannot be dragged across workspaces in Expo view." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235600
<mrooney> I don't know if the package is correct, that's one thing, that is just how it was filed
<Rocket2DMn> mrooney, im not pro but I dont think those belong triaged under compiz stuff
<mrooney> Rocket2DMn: oh okay, why do you say that
<Rocket2DMn> if the bug occurs only under compiz, then it should be a problem relating to compiz
<Rocket2DMn> otherwise, those menus are all related to gnome preferences (i dont know what the exact package is)
<mrooney> well Expo view only exists in compiz certainly
<mrooney> so the bug inherently can only exist in compiz
<Rocket2DMn> ah Expo is a compiz plugin, duh.  sorry
<Rocket2DMn> its been awhile since i used compiz
<Rocket2DMn> in which case it seems right to me :)
<mrooney> Rocket2DMn: okay great, thanks, I wasn't sure about compiz vs the plugins-main but I think you have affirmed that it is right
<mrooney> it is a plugin after all
<Rocket2DMn> yes
<mrooney> I just wish someone from compiz would say something
<mrooney> launchpad needs a 'poke' feature :)
<Rocket2DMn> if for some reason it is wrong, im sure they will understand upstream
<Hobbsee> mrooney: expose would be a plugin, not core compiz, so i'm guessing it's in hte right place.  that being said, the same team of people tend to look at all compiz packages
<Iulian> Heya
<techno_freak> i donno how to figure what's the bug, but suddenly all my media players have muted out and they play in uber slow motion. but youtube within FF plays normally. :S
<techno_freak> ok, it can't play system sounds even, might be an alsa issue
<qense> hello
<techno_freak> hello
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<qense> Is this a bug at all: bug 229477 ? Or is this just an hardware error?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229477 in hal "most of the laptopkeys don't work " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229477
 * DOOM_NX mpainw windows
<jcastro> bdmurray: the freshubuntu podcast guys are looking for a bug person for an audio interview.
<jcastro> ogasawara: You should do it too!
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 40058 has a milestone for 6.06
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40058 in update-manager "update-manager shows no changelog for various packages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40058
<bdmurray> mvo: should it be rolled forward?
<bdmurray> hmm, it looks like it has been fixed before
 * persia makes a scary face
 * bddebian runs
<persia> bdmurray: Re: 40058: it's essentialy unsoluable.  There is a fixed update interval for changelogs.ubuntu.com, and anyone pulling an update before the next refresh gets hit by that bug.
<bddebian> Boo
<persia> It's currently always sorted for a given package within 4 hours, but...
 * persia supposes one might create some sort of push-based feed into changelogs.ubuntu.com, but that's a deep infrastructural change
<bdmurray> persia: okay, I'd saw one suggestion about pulling the changelog out of the downloaded package but I guess the package isn't downloaded to your local system when you see that message
<persia> bdmurray: Right.  If you have apt-listchanges installed, it shows the changelogs for the affected packages, as this is post-download.
<persia> Note that the original cause of the bug (main/universe changes) has been solved, but users may still encounter nearly identical symptoms.
<persia> bdmurray: Checking the SRU status in Dapper, Dapper users can still encounter the original bug for packages that were moved between main and universe, but it's unlikely that we'll be doing any more moves anytime soon.
<rubikcube> hi, any idea with respect to which point I wasn't detailed enough here in the OP? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/238634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238634 in language-selector "gimp (or any other gnome app) should pull in the respective language-pack-gnome-*" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<persia> rubikcube: I'm not sure you were too vague, but it's not easy to identify the cause.
<persia> As it stands, there's no good way to solve the bug, as setting the extra dependency at install-time is not easy with the way apt works.
<rubikcube> "cause" as in what was done to reproduce this or as in what went wrong (or not) in the package management?
<persia> Further, what do you do for users who have multiple language packs?
<persia> "cause" as in what went wrong.
<persia> I'm not sure what is required for triage, although the response you got wasn't helpful.
<rubikcube> I don't know enough about the whole apt/deb system :-)  If it had the possibility of dynamic dependencies, that might be not too difficult
<rubikcube> well, it's just the canned auto-repsonse, afaict
<persia> Yeah, I think you hit a canned autoresponse.  Your Description lays out the steps to reproduce fairly well.  I'll set back to "New", to avoid expiry, but can't test directly (I don't have a Kubuntu installation) to confirm.
<jjesse> what is the bug#
<rubikcube> sadly I don't even know if that behaviour is fixed in hardy already, I could reproduce it in gutsy kubuntu, but we get people with that problem from times to times in #gimp
<rubikcube> 238634
<persia> jjesse: bug #238634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238634 in language-selector "gimp (or any other gnome app) should pull in the respective language-pack-gnome-*" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238634
<persia> rubikcube: I doubt it's fixed, and suspect it will be around for quite a long while.  It's not an easy bug to solve.
<rubikcube> I suppose you opt against installing the respective language packs for all of gnome/kde/xfce/whatever by default?
<persia> rubikcube: That would likely prevent the creation of a Kubuntu CD (which I believe will be again a goal soon).
<rubikcube> it would only have to be the language packs...  Or don't separate the language from programs.  But that would really increase the download/cd size even more
<persia> rubikcube: Right.  It's hard.  IIf you come up with a solution that doesn't break anything, and does the right thing, please follow up in the bug report.
<rubikcube> do you know if deb dependencies are scriptable?
<persia> They are, but only at package build time.
<rubikcube> that's the way I'd do it on gentoo
<rubikcube> something like having one language meta pack per language, and all i18n'ed packages would check which lang-meta-* packages are installed and as a result depend on the respective individual/specific language package
<rubikcube> dunno if this is doable :-)
<rubikcube> I'll ask the debian people for a proposed solution :-) :-)
<jayson_> Hello people, i'm trying to debug firefox and receive a lot of no debugging symbols. I have followed the informations on wiki. How can I debug this ?
<Awsoonn> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/237803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237803 in meta-gnome2 "using sudo in "Run Application" (Alt+F2) does not prompt for password" [Undecided,New]
<Awsoonn> should this be under 'gnome-applets'?
<pedro_> Awsoonn: that might be gnome-panel
<pedro_> btw i cannot reproduce that here either
<Awsoonn> nor can I
<Awsoonn> hmm
<Awsoonn> ...
<Awsoonn> anyone alive?
<Awsoonn> the internet took a well deserved crap?
<jaysonsantos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/239206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239206 in gtk+2.0 "glade-3 break  when open a .glade file" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jaysonsantos> Can I continue runing a process when i receive a seg fault like that link ?
<Awsoonn> jaysonsantos: not that I know of
<jaysonsantos> Awsoonn> I don't remember all commands in gdb, but it have a "pass", that can jump the error ?
<Awsoonn> jaysonsantos: not that I am aware of
<Old_Soldier> jaysonsantos: the only thing you can do in grub is go into the edit mode and edit your options in menu list preboot. if grub cant find menu.lst then you need to do some grub magic :) google "grub hermanzone" for some very good grub info
<Awsoonn> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/238622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238622 in meta-gnome2 "uzbek locale" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Awsoonn> what should that go under?
<Awsoonn> appears that the next gnome has it taken care of in any case
<Awsoonn> maybe language-pack-gnome-uz ?
<siretart> Awsoonn: the bug is not clear at all what the actual problem is. so it is hard to say what package this is about
<siretart> Awsoonn: my guess would be glibc, set the bug to 'incomplete' and ask for clarification what the reporter actually expects to be done. currently the bug is causing only confusion
 * Awsoonn thumbs up
 * siretart is (again) on an ffmpeg bug triaging rampage...
<siretart> yay! https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=NEW is zero now! :)
<james_w> go siretart! :-)
<greg-g> wow, look at all of those incomplete
<greg-g> well done
<siretart> greg-g: yes. I cannot do much with them if they don't provide enough information to reproduce it. that particularily includes a testfile
 * siretart iieks at the list of bugs in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib
<m-c> Hello - I am trying to file a bug against the Thoggen package, but Launchpad says it might be maintained upstream.  How do I determine what organization maintains a package?  How do I determine who is the upstream provider?
 * siretart needs sleep. good night!
<netzmeister> n8
<james_w> m-c: where does launchpad say that?
<m-c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/thoggen/+filebug  james_w
<james_w> m-c: ah, you want https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thoggen/+filebug
<james_w> so that it files it against the ubuntu package.
<m-c> Okay, thank you
<james_w> if it is an upstream bug you can file it in the upstream bug tracker
<james_w> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=124800 it looks like
<m-c> Yes, but is that the upstream source, or just the project homepage?
<m-c> As far as I know, upstream implied the organization is creating the .DEB package, which is used to create the Ubuntu-specific package.  But, I am no expert!  :-D
<james_w> that was where the upstream homepage sent me for filing bugs
<m-c> Okay, well, the bug is already in that tracking database.  I was going to post it to the Launchpad, to get it more visibility, but if it is not necessary, then I will leave well enough alone.
<m-c> *the bug is already in that sourceforge tracking database
<james_w> m-c: ah, in that case you can file it and then link the two in launchpad so that we can track the fix.
<m-c> Okay, thanks for your advice.
<greg-g> if you need any help with linking the two bug reports, let us know
<james_w> if you're not sure how to link them I'd be happy to talk you through it.
 * james_w high-fives greg-g 
<greg-g> go teamwork! :)
<m-c> I was just going to put a link to the web page in the Further Information... is there more?  :)
<greg-g> m-c: go ahead and do that and we can do it for you.  Or tell you how to make it so Launchpad actually checks that link every day to see if the status of that bug (in sourceforge) has changed
<m-c> greg-g: Sure, I am always open to learning something new.
<greg-g> awesome
<greg-g> m-c: well, a good way to start is to just report the issue, with a good title and description, then at the bottom of the description put the link to the Sourceforge bug
<greg-g> then I can walk you through from there
<greg-g> so, after you have submitted the bug, paste the url here
<m-c> The link to the new Launchpad bug report is here  >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thoggen/+bug/239317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239317 in thoggen "GST-Plugin Prevents use with Region 1 DVDs" [Undecided,New]
 * greg-g looks
<greg-g> m-c: the link you gave is to a svn log, not a bug report
<greg-g> do you have the link to the bug report?
<m-c> I was only given that link from Tim
<m-c> I looked in the bug list on Sourceforge and did not see this issue listed
<greg-g> ahh, ok
<m-c> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=700637&group_id=124800&func=browse
<greg-g> then yeah, that is fine as is
<greg-g> the linking is for bug reports
<m-c> All looks okay, then?
<greg-g> I would point sebastian droge to the bug report, so he can confirm it and mark himself as working on it (don't assign it to him youself though)
<m-c> It is a nice application - putting DVD files into a free-er format, but I am concerned it will never work in Hardy, since the bug is not critical.
<greg-g> slomo_: new bug 239317 mentions you are working on it.  Feel free to update it's status and assignment if that is correct.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239317 in thoggen "GST-Plugin Prevents use with Region 1 DVDs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239317
<m-c> Don't subscribe him?  Okay, that's new to me.  I will send him an email.
<greg-g> I just pinged him
<m-c> oops, did not think tolook for him online with the "_"  :-)  Thanks for your help, greg-g !!
<m-c> Have a great day.
<greg-g> uh, tah
<Awsoonn> what package might this be best suited? LP238733
<Awsoonn> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/238733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238733 in ubuntu "Right-click inconveniences" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-12
<greg-g> I would think gnome, but I would also search gnome's bugzilla to see if it has been reported ( http://bugzilla.gnome.org/ )
<Awsoonn> greg-g: that's the problem there is that 'gnome' is a binary package. This bug is assigned to its source package 'meta-gnome2' instead. And I was politely told not to attach anything to meta-gnome2  doesn't have any code to handle anything but dependencies
<greg-g> Awsoonn: right, I'm not sure what part of gnome (or if it is just gtk2?) but if it is in gnome's bugzilla somewhere, you should be able to find it
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Compiz Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080612 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<dsas> Awsoonn: I think that would be gtk2
<greg-g> makes sense
<Awsoonn> dsas: thank you
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<ppp> Hi everyone. I have been having alot of problems with my routing table loosing my gateway router over time, and thus loosing internet. I have done alot of research and ammended this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/111282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 111282 in network-config "wired ethernet not available on resume from sleep" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ppp> Ive come up with a workaround but it would be great if someone had a root cause fix :)
<ppp> Its not actually a "sleep" bug, my workstation doesnt sleep, it just seems to loose the gateway in the route table
<ruiboon> hi. may i know the package responsible for the print screen function?
<ruiboon> found it. gnome-utils is responsible for the print screen function. Thanks
<persia> ruiboon: It depends on user configuration.  ksnapshot and gnomeutils are the most common
<ruiboon> persia: the user is using gnome. yap. so it is gnome-utils
<ruiboon> persia: thanks for the info
<sbeattie> Hmm, anyone had any luck installing the daily hardy.1 images?
<kagou> Hi
<kagou> i'm searching user of notebook with gnome to confirm #233920
<seb128> bug #233920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233920 in gnome-power-manager "Sleep on lid close work only 1 time" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233920
<seb128> lut kagou
<kagou> lu seb128
<thekorn> I'M sure bug 227600 is a duplicate of a well known bug, does anybody have the bug# of the master handy?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227600 in compiz ""Halo" around windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227600
<james_w> thekorn: I don't know the number, but let me have a search
<thekorn> james_w, thanks a lot
<james_w> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/186382 is the one that I was thinking of, is that it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186382 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia 169.xx] gtk window decorator somtimes draws decoration ugly or not at all" [Low,Confirmed]
<thekorn> james_w, that's exactly the bug I was looking for, but since this is fix released, I will have to ask the reporter some questions before marking this as a dup,
<thekorn> thanks again
<james_w> ah, didn't notice it was fixed
<james_w> the last comment is from someone who it isn't fixed for.
<thekorn> both hardy task are fix released, so maybe different issues or 'incomplete' fixes
<james_w> o pacote mime-support já está instalado e configurado
<james_w> could someone translate that for me please? ^
<thekorn> james_w, translate.google.com returns  'the mime-support package is already installed and configured'
<james_w> thekorn: ah, didn't think of using that, thanks
<ogra> Pacote or mime-support is already installed and configured
<ogra> beaten
<james_w> the bug report says that this was during an upgrade, which is odd.
<sectech> morning
<sectech> Hrmmm a reporter just taught me about an application I didn't know to create python scripts... eric
<\sh> sectech: it's one of the most known python ides inside the qt/kde environment :)
<pedro_> hello folks
<sectech> \sh,  I guess I live under a rock then....
<sectech> morning pedro_
<pedro_> In case you don't know it, today is Compiz Hug Day!!
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080612 <- feel free to squash any of those bugs
<sectech> Okay...
<pedro_> morning sectech how's going?
<sectech> pedro_,   pretty good :) just sipping on my morning coffee
<pedro_> niice
<sectech> I know one thing is for sure, I won't be inside triaging all day with how nice it is out there :)
<pedro_> sigh, i'm not having a good weather today... -1ºC with a lot of clouds
<sectech> -1C wow.... where are you?
<sectech> Usually we have lots of fog in Saint John (or so they tell me)
<pedro_> Santiago - Chile
<sectech> Ahh...
<sectech> goes to show you what I know about the world, I thought it was nice and warm over there
<sectech> ruiboon,  how can you know it's a pulse audio problem when there is very little description to the bug? Bug #239445
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239445 in ubuntu "system crashes while looking stream in browser or lisen music in m-player" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239445
<sectech> ruiboon,  That is why I gave a generic reply asking for the reporter to describe the bug a little better...
<ruiboon> sectech: i have interpreted the summary as listening to streaming music in browser or listening to music in mplayer, so it may be related to sound
<ruiboon> sectech: when i click on the add a comment link, your comment wasnt there yet. i was quite slow in replying to that bug report.
<sectech> ruiboon,  lol ahh okay...
<sectech> ruiboon,  I thought you knew something specifically about that bug that I didn't...
<sectech> Still is a toss up, we will know more when the reporter elaborates a bit
<ruiboon> sectech: i know what is available from bug report. Hmm... maybe apport should include the link when users are reporting bugs
<sectech> ruiboon,  It would help if it did... although I am sure some would argue that it potentially could be a privacy concern...
<sectech> you never know what a user might be trying to play :P
<ruiboon> sectech: that certainly will be a privacy issue. just wondering how much it will help us in triaging when the link is included automatically.
<sectech> saves us a step from asking I guess...
<ruiboon> when users report a bug using apport, there is already some guiding question. many users seems to miss them though
<sectech> Indeed they do lol...
<theseinfeld> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<qense> hello
<jcastro> bdmurray: do you have a wiki page where you're going to put the list o bugs for the global bug jam?
<bdmurray> jcastro: not at this point in time - is it being looked for?
<jcastro> bdmurray: we're just writing some "what to do for the bugjam" docs, we can add it later though
<bdmurray> jcastro: okay
<snap-l> Is there a tag that'll be used for the bugjam?
<jcastro> snap-l: yeah we're writing that stuff right now and are going to be adding it to the wiki RSN
<snap-l> OK.
<snap-l> Figured I was jumping the gun
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam/Prep
<jcastro> snap-l: feedback please! Since you arranged a bug jam a little bit ago
<jcastro> snap-l: basically this document is for people who will be organizing the jam in each respective loco or whatever
<jcastro> so these are things we want them to be aware of
<snap-l> organized? :)
<snap-l> I got the library booked. :)
<snap-l> I'll check it out, though,.
<snap-l> Having trouble logging into the wiki
<LimCore> ikonia: hi, i debugged the NTP problem.  It turns out that simply my drift is so big that ntpd fails to fix it since it uses adjtime, and adjtime kernel time change is too slow - http://limcore.wordpress.com/2008/06/12/adjtime-and-synchronizing-time-in-linux-kernel/
<LimCore> solution would be to allow kernel to adjust time faster with another syscall telling how fast the djust must be applied;  And workaround (with ntpd) to make it use settimeofday if it sees that adjtime doesnt work
<ruiboon> hi. how do i unsubscribe u-s-m from a bug report (i was the one who subscribe it initially)? it is no longer necessary as the fix has already been released
<bdmurray> ruiboon: you have to be a member of the team to unsubscribe the team
<ruiboon> bdmurray: i see. could a member of u-s-m check if this subscription is still needed as the fix has been released? bug 232452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232452 in latex-beamer "syntax error in colortheme beaver" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232452
<bdmurray> I think them being subscribed to a Fix Released bug is fine.  You could find out for certain in #ubuntu-devel though
<ruiboon> bdmurray: thanks for the info
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> bdmurray: My bugcontrol membership is about to expire. I'm told to ping you. ;)
<bdmurray> qense: thanks, I'll look into it
<qense> I'm a bit confused by bug 229477 Is it a hardware error or a bug in how Ubuntu handles blank CDs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229477 in hal "most of the laptopkeys don't work " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229477
<qense> (the reported marked the bug as In Progress and Assigned himself :P)
<qense> I'll just confirm it and wait for the dev's response. Lazy me
<qense> btw, is Brainstorm down?
<stgraber> qense: I'd say just slow :) happens from time to time
<stgraber> qense: we are waiting for a new server and a squid running in front of it
<greg-g> oooo, edge.launchpad has a different layout now
<qense> greg-g: yes, the sidebar is screwed up now, that's new! :P
<greg-g> ah, yeah, they don't drop down
<greg-g> not sure if I like the text "floating" out there on the page ("mark as duplicate, set privacy/security, and convert to questions)
<pedro_> iak looks awful
<qense> things are not properly rendered
<qense> what the heck is that empty, non-clickable textbox doing at the left-bottom?
<qense> things indeed don't drop down and images aren't rendered good
<greg-g> you should have received an email from a LP dev saying that the sidebar is disabled as everything is now in the body of the page.  so that is on purpose
<qense> yeah, I just got that email too
<greg-g> hmm, where is that list archived?
<qense> at lists.ubuntu.com?
<greg-g> couldn't find it
<jkary> Hello.  I've been looking at bug 151674 and it appears the fix/work around has been suggested in the notes. (Enable vblank)  I was wondering what the next steps might be to get this bug to green?  I am a bit confused by the process as I am doing this for the first time.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151674 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "compiz+nvidia: tearing in xvideo (totem/mplayer/VLC/XINE)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151674
<qense> greg-g: I can forward it to you
<greg-g> qense: I got it myself, I just deleted by habit after reading it :)
<qense> ok
<qense> but do you want a copy?
<greg-g> no thanks, I was actually curious to read back through the list mainly
<qense> ok
<greg-g> thanks though
<sectech> either my internet is slow, or launchpad is sluggish today
<pedro_> sectech: not your internet connection, launchpad is being slow
 * greg-g nods
<sectech> We don't do up a "needs packaging"  for a package that isn't stable yet do we? Bug #239524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239524 in brasero "[needs upload] Please Upstream Brasero 0.7.90" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239524
<sectech> I was going to write it up properly, but when I went to verify which version is stable it's 0.7.1
<sectech> which is currently what we have
<sectech> I already edited one "needs packaging" today...  I love the instructions that were sent around the mailing list btw.
<pedro_> 0.7.90 it's a beta release, makes more sense to have it on a PPA just like banshee
<sectech> pedro_,  so how do I deal with this bug?  Let the reporter know that 0.7.1 is the latest stable (which he/she probably already knows)?
<sectech> pedro_,  and what is PPA? (sorry)
<pedro_> sectech: Personal Package Archives -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<sectech> Ahhh ok
<pedro_> but i'm not an archive manager so maybe it can go to intrepid anyways
<ssam> i am running hardy with proposed-updates enabled. today my mouse is very jerky, some clicks are being ignored and keeeys are multiply pressing. i am not surrre if its one of the updates that has caused     this or which oneeee. where should i report itttt?
<pedro_> ssam: just as another normal bug report, but please say that you're using the proposed package repository
<ssam> ok, thanks
<calc> bdmurray: do you happen to have a template for closing old incomplete bugs?
<bdmurray> calc: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status in the Incomplete section
<calc> bdmurray: thanks :)
<bdmurray> sure, no problem
<bdmurray> how is the OOo bug volume?
<calc> i think its averaging around 5 new per day plus all the followup bug mail
<calc> i probably get ~ 50 bug mail per day on average (or at least it seems roughly that)
<ffm> Hello world!
<calc> i find a lot of bugs seem to be filed by drive by submitters
<calc> eg they don't respond to requests for more info, etc
<bdmurray> yeah, that's unfortunate
<bdmurray> calc: how about an openoffice hug day next tuesday?
<norsetto> bdmurray: we should call it bug week then ...
<calc> bdmurray: sounds good to me
<calc> bdmurray: anything in particular i should do for preparation?
<calc> we should have 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu1 built and in hardy-proposed (maybe updates) by then
<calc> it was uploaded earlier this morning
<bdmurray> calc: sprucing up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingOpenOffice would be great
<calc> ok
<calc> i'll work on that once i get through with the incomplete bug cleaning
<ffm> bdmurray: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-retriever/+bug/234486 is ia nasty bug that is "fixed", but I still have issues with.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234486 in net-retriever "failed for unknown reasons" [High,Fix committed]
<bdmurray> ffm: you might any some more details regarding your setup or check in #ubuntu-installer
<bdmurray> win 15
<ffm> kk
<sectech> are we currently using firefox RC1 or RC2? I can't find the RC version
<sectech> (Up to date hardy)
<sectech> RC3 ok
<sectech> found it
<ssam> i filed Bug #239577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239577 in ubuntu "jerky mouse, and multi pressing keys - possible since hardy-proppposed update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239577
<bdmurray> sectech: is the xpdf task for bug 238817 still valid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238817 in xpdf "Poppler needs an option to turn off printing of watermark" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238817
<sectech> bdmurray,  As I am told xpdf doesn't use poppler, so yes
<bdmurray> oh, so there is one bug w/ evince and one with xpdf?
<ffm> bdmurray: btw, the synergy bug is fixed.
<sectech> bdmurray,  yeah, I added "also affects xpdf" because the symptoms are exactly the same
<sectech> bdmurray,  Should I have separated them?
<bdmurray> It could go either way
<bdmurray> How's that for a vaguery!
<sectech> bdmurray,  hmmmm I could understand why either way....
<sectech> if you or a developer requests it I'll invalidate the xpdf one and write a new one specifically for it..
<bdmurray> If it was popular and had a lot of subscribers it might be a good idea, but I think it is fine as it stands.
<sectech> bdmurray,  take a look at bug #239514... I sent that upstream as a "trivial"
<sectech> bug 239514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239514 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0 shows revision number in URL "about:" rather then version number" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239514
<sectech> I'm sure it's just an incorrect graphic in RC3....
 * ffm bugs bdmurray about bug-control.
 * sectech is also curious about bug-control
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-13
<sectech> If someone reports a bug in another language should it be invalidated with a note stating to repost in english?
<bdmurray> I'd prefer it wasn't but rather that it was incompleted and asked for in English
<bdmurray> Do you know what language it is?
<sectech> bdmurray,  French... I'll make the request and set it to incomplete
<bdmurray> We've a few french speakers I know of
<greg-g> online translate tool to get the gist of it?
<Pici> #ubuntu-fr for example...
<hggdh> sectech, what is the bug #?
<sectech> greg-g,  I was thinking for consistency sake though...
<sectech> Bug #239589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239589 in serpentine "Cannot burn DVD-R ; Message:"DVD+R" only supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239589
<sectech> I'll leave it for a french triager then :P
<sectech> never ran into that before, just thought I would ask
<bdmurray> I don't want to discourage bug reporters but at the same time English happens to be the most commonly used by Ubuntu developers
<greg-g> yeah, I remember one I had that was pretty straight forward (not a bug actually, an install problem that was fixed with a apt-get --reconfigure -a) that I "triaged" using google translate.
<hggdh> sectech, the reporter states he cannot write DVD-R, CD Creator says only DVD+R are supported, although it works under Windows XP
<sectech> that's an interesting one...
<hggdh> the installed udftools, via Synaptic, but no change even after reboot
<sectech> hggdh, At the same time it's a crash report from apport
<sectech> labelled as a crash at that...
<hggdh> then (and this is cool) he says he will love to learn programming languages, but he refused to learn 35+ different languages, etc
<sectech> lol
<hggdh> sectech, indeed. He is complaining about CD Creator (I do not know which program is it), but the crash is from serpentine
<sectech> you know..... I don't think I am going to touch that one lol.
<sectech> I usually will take on anything, as generic as they might be... but that one, I think I will leave alone
<bdmurray> the exclamation point count is a bit high too
<hggdh> sectech, add a comment stating the official language is English, and that this report will either have to wait for a French speaker to touch it, or please rephrase in English
<sectech> hggdh,  Okay... that I can do
<hggdh> bdmurray, this is partially cultural. Exclamation points are used for emphasis. But, even then it is a bit excessive
<bdmurray> Okay, I was mostly joking though. ;)
<hggdh> huh, and question marks...
<hggdh> lotsa them
<hggdh> no problems... I am not European, but my wife is... and she loves them !!!
<hggdh> and ???
<hggdh> sectech, do you wan tme to update the bug?
<sectech> hggdh,  I am trying to word it right... give me a sec
<hggdh> sectech, no hurry. I am in a hotel, and ready to get out for dinner...
<hggdh> (and hearing the Who meanwhile :-)
<sectech> There
<sectech> okay I updated...
<sectech> does that sound polite?
<hggdh> yes, it does. thank you
<hggdh> bdmurray, shouldn't apport coredumps get processed?
<sectech> When your dealing with the world and different languages it's totally different then in Canada where we just have to deal with Quebec people (and they have to deal with us)
<sectech> I didn't want to offend anyone :P
<sectech> We offend Quebec all the time though, there used to it :P
<hggdh> and quebecois have no option but to return the love ;-)
<sectech> hahhaha and we're used to it right back
<bdmurray> hggdh: yes, there seems to be something wrong there
<bdmurray> it is also not private which is odd
<hggdh> yes, and no apport activity is logged
<hggdh> I will put is as private to start because of the core
<hggdh> done
<bdmurray> I've seen some reporters remove the needs-i386-retrace tag before
<bdmurray> which doesn't help matters
<hggdh> indeed, but there is nothing logged suggesting it was one of us
<bdmurray> tag changes do not get logged
<hggdh> ah.
<hggdh> sigh
<hggdh> they should...
<sectech> I didn't change any tags.
<hggdh> :-)
<bdmurray> the mailing list has tag addition / removal information
<hggdh> I will look there
<hggdh> bdmurray, which archive now carries the lists?
<bdmurray> hggdh: are you looking for a web interface or an mbox?
<hggdh> web interface
<bdmurray> gmane
<hggdh> who updates the lists.ubuntu.com pages? We should update the location of the archives...
<bdmurray> I did I thought
<hggdh> ubuntu-bugs is still pointing to the old ubuntu archive
<bdmurray> above it I put info about where the mboxes are though
<bdmurray> I didn't see a way in the mailman interface to modify the second part
<hggdh> ah, OK
<bdmurray> I'm happy to do it though
<hggdh> I have no hope of downloading 80 MB with the crappy hotel connection I have, sorry.
<sectech> hggdh, does it at least have a hot tub?
<hggdh> no, not even a hot tub. Chicago was packed full, and I could only find space in a Hampton Inn. Not really fun.
<bdmurray> wow, 80MB already
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> the price of success
<bdmurray> oh, its the 13th too
<bdmurray> I think I lost some days
<hggdh> oh, so it is *only* 80M...
<bdmurray> I'll try and look into it but I don't think it'll reveal much
<hggdh> I agree. I looked at gmane, but it is too early to get any mails for this bug
<hggdh> the tag would be need-amd64-retrace, correct? I will add it in
<bdmurray> If the tags were removed w/in five minutes of the reporting time nothing will show up in the mailing list
<hggdh> still, why would anyone do it?
<hggdh> and reset the private flag (this would be logged, right?)
<bdmurray> when I've seen it people were adding tags to their report and removed the existing ones
<bdmurray> again unless the reporter did it themselves it'd be logged
<hggdh> if this is a once-only, then we will have to accept the reporter did it
 * ffm repokes bdmurray re bugcontrol
<bdmurray> hrm, actually the fact that you made it private hggdh doesn't show up in the log - that would be good to report as a launchpad bug
<hggdh> this is starting to frighten me ;-)
<hggdh> bdmurray, you open it, or I do?
<bdmurray> hggdh: whatever is most convenient for you
<bdmurray> I'd like to subscribe to it though
<hggdh> bdmurray, I give up. How I do report a bug against LP?
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<hggdh> sigh...
<hggdh> ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/239605 opened
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239605 in malone "Apport-filed bug -- lacking activity log update, and others" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> hggdh|food: it was initally reported as a public bug and with only the apport-crash tag
<hggdh> bdmurray, how can that happen on an apport bug?
<bdmurray> well, if something is wonky w/ apport or they changed their bug report when they were reporting it
<bdmurray> the release is really interesting too
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ruiboon> asac: hi alexander. re bug 238876,i am not sure about your comment that it is non-english
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238876 in firefox-3.0 "Inmediatly after upgrade to firefox 3.0-RC1 from official repo, bookmarks are lost, and toolbar (back, forward, reload, stop) doesn't work" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238876
<asac> ruiboon: might be a glitch. feel free to reopen
<asac> maybe i just saw "Inmediatly" and thought it wasnt english
<ruiboon> i see, going to open it...
<asac> but most likely i read a non-english bug and accidentially slipped down to next bug mail when replying
<jegHegy> greetings.
<jegHegy> i'm looking for Sebastien Bacher. does he come here?
<ruiboon> i guess that is the case, as the subject line seems to imply that
<jegHegy> ah, seb128 :)
<seb128> hi jegHegy
<seb128> re
<jegHegy> welcome back
<mattik> Is it confirmed bug, that if I download by firefox something to desktop in kubuntu-kde4 I cannot see it
<mattik> on desktop
<mattik> I don't know where is this desktop what I see
<Nightrose> mattik: yes
<Nightrose> mattik: which version of kde 4?
<mattik> hardy newest
<Nightrose> and no it is not really a bug - it is kind of intentional
<Nightrose> emmm hardy newest can mean a lot depending on which repostories you are using ;-)
<Nightrose> i assum 4.1 beta 1 then
<mattik> 4.03
<Nightrose> ok
<mattik> Where can I get 4.1
<Nightrose> then right click on the desktop
<Nightrose> go to settings
<Nightrose> and check the box that says "show icons on desktop" or something
<Nightrose> for 4.1 see kubuntu.org
<mattik> it is marked
<mattik> show icons
<Nightrose> in 4.1 you should add the folder view applet to the desktop
<Nightrose> hmmm then you have to verify that it is really downloading to the desktop
<Nightrose> open dolphin and go to the desktop folder
<Nightrose> it is in your home directory
<mattik> Nihghtrose: it is in Työpöytä. Finnish
<Nightrose> hmm i see - let me check something
<mattik> I had these problems before this when I use fglrx
<mattik> Sometimes it didb't want to change desktop image and in beta desktop is full white
<Nightrose> hmmm ok so firefox does download your files right? where to? ~/Desktop or ~/Työpöytä?
<mattik> Työpöytä
<mattik> ~/Työpöytä
<mattik> Nightrose: Do I report a bug?
<Nightrose> mattik: ok can you please check ~/.config/.user-dirs.dirs
<Nightrose> and see what the desktop entry says?
<Nightrose> sorry i was busy with something else for a second
<mattik> XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Työpöytä"
<mattik> I have used gdm some time when kdm didn't work with fglrx
<Nightrose> should not make a difference
<Nightrose> let me look for a bugreport - looks like plasma is not respecting that entry
<mattik> I haven't enabled desktop effects just now
<Nightrose> can't find a bugreport
<Nightrose> desktop effects should make no difference
<Nightrose> you can file a bugreport and see if someone can verify it
<Nightrose> please mention all the stuff i asked you
<mattik> Ok. Thank you :)
<Nightrose> no problem :)
<Nightrose> -> breakfast
<qense> hello
<bimberi> hi qense
<pedro_> hey qense
<qense> how's the LP interface today? ;)
<pedro_> qense: it seems that the changes were reverted :-P
<qense> OK, that's good :)
<qense> I found the links cluttering the page a bit when they were in the body
<Iulian> Hello guys
<pedro_> hi Iulian
<pedro_> morning cgregan
<cgregan> morning pedro_!
<sectech> I have a status question... A bug that I am triaging has been fixed in a future version (as per an upstream bug report), does the status go to fix released or still confirmed?
<gnomefreak> sectech: that would depend on  what was done. does it meet SRU?
<james_w> sectech: if it's just upstream then probably triaged, or confirmed if you don't have access.
<sectech> It was a pidgin bug that is suppose to be fixed in 2.5.0
<james_w> sectech: fix committed/released for Ubuntu tasks just refer to packages being available.
<pedro_> sectech: if the bug is fixed upstream, but still not on an ubuntu package, that's fix-committed
<sectech> pidgin is an ubuntu package though...
<sectech> wait
<gnomefreak> that wont most likely be put into stable release unless its confirmed that all changes were security releated changes
<seb128> pedro_: seems that only the desktop team is doing that so maybe don't encourage other people to do that ;-)
<sectech> no it's not...
<gnomefreak> sectech: yes it is
<sectech> sorry...confused today
<pedro_> seb128: because we're cool? :-P
<gnomefreak> seepidgin has been in repos since the name change from gaim
<sectech> gnomefreak,  your right, my ba
<sectech> d
<sectech> I'll leave it as confirmed then...
<seb128> pedro_: no, because fix commited should not be used for that but only when the fix is commited to a packaging bzr or similar, but it makes work easier so we abuse it for desktop tasks ;-)
<seb128> pedro_: that's not to recommend though or launchpad people will be angry ;-)
<pedro_> seb128: i thought that's the idea ;-)
<seb128> lol
<bddebian> Boo
<mdz> wow, two hug days in three days
<jjesse> don't cry
<mdz> don't your arms get tired?
<ogra> thats what we have bddebian for, he wakes up people once a day with a loud Boo :)
<bddebian> :)
<tiberio> hi, What about the 91151 bug, "gksu doesn't always pop up a dialog".
<mvo> tiberio: that should be fixed in hardy-updates with the latest libgksu2-0
<mvo> tiberio: do you still see it ?
<tiberio> mvo: yes. Using -d param to gksu. I got the error message "No password prompt found"
<mvo> tiberio: could you please give me the output of "COLUMNS=120 dpkg -l libgksu2-0" and "gksu -d id" ?
<tiberio> sure, wait a moment please.
<tiberio> mvo, "installed" -> ii  libgksu2-0               2.0.5-1ubuntu5.1
<mvo> the gksu -d output is probably long, put it to paste.ubuntu.com or sent it by mail to me please
<tiberio> mvo: I paste the command output on paste.ubuntu.com
<wolfger> bug 173310 seems more like "needs-development" than "needs packaging", but I am reluctant to remove somebody else's tag.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173310 in ubuntu "There should be a program in Ubuntu to create a boot disk" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173310
<mvo> tiberio: please give me the url (with the paste number)
<jcastro> qense: I love you brainstorm idea.
<qense> thanks jcastro :)
<tiberio> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19893/
<qense> I think that currently teams are too scattered around the wiki
<qense> that should be changed
<qense> and that idea is one way of doing it
<jcastro> qense: I like the idea of using the lp teams for that
<qense> where else should you get the team information from?
<mvo> tiberio: thanks, this output looks ok, I assume it did not hang this time?
<mvo> tiberio: "id" printed the right values
<qense> I mean, if someone had to manually convert all wiki and LP information to a new database...
<jcastro> qense: I think just getting it from lp is fine
<mvo> tiberio: does it only hang sometimes?
<qense> (it was rhetorical! :P)
<jcastro> oh oh
<jcastro> heh
<Hobbsee> mvo: responded to your bug with another bug, btw.
<tiberio> It hangs all time
<Hobbsee> mvo: re g-a-i
<mvo> Hobbsee: what bugnumber?
<Hobbsee> mvo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/197237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197237 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>() - another program had the apt lock" [High,Invalid]
 * mvo reads
<mvo> when you got that empty window thing, did you install apps or codecs?
<Hobbsee> mvo: it tried to, but apt was locked.
<jcastro> qense: dholbach thinks you should run this idea by persia, he might be interested
<qense> OK, nice to hear :) where is persia usually?
<mvo> Hobbsee: aha, no other message, just the retry thing? its kind of intentional, but it should tell that it was not able to lock the cache
<Hobbsee> mvo: ie, it gives the "apt is locked, please close down any other isntallers" dialog, then gives the empty window (which looks exactly like when you install things with g-a-i normally, except there was nothing in the middle space)
<qense> ah! long live /whois
<Hobbsee> mvo: oh it did.  it's more the problem of being asked to retry something blank.
<qense> he's even here!
<Hobbsee> mvo: ie, why even show the blank part, why not just show a retry dialogue?
<tiberio> mvo: Well, What can I do to execute some administrative commands?
<mvo> tiberio: gksu synaptic should work, no?
<mvo> tiberio: the debug output indicates that it worked (at least this time) - if it does not always work, I would appreciate if you could run "sudo -k" (to force it to redo the password prompt) and run "gksu -d synaptic" (or "id") again and see if that then hangs
<mvo> Hobbsee: yeah, that is a UI bug
<tiberio> mvo: Dont works, a Minimized windows showing "Starting adminis.." messsage is the efect.
<mvo> tiberio: what does the gksu -d output show this time?
<tiberio> mvo:brute force GNOME_SUDO_PASS, no password prompt found; we'll assume we don't need a password.
<mvo> tiberio: nothing before or after? this happend after you ran "sudo -k" ?
<tiberio> mvo: It hangs
<mvo> tiberio: could you please ctrl-c it and run the same command again? does it hang then too (i.e. does it hang aways or only sometimes)? could you please also run it with "gksu -d" again and paste the exact output that gksu prints into paste.ubuntu.com please?
<tiberio> mvo: I try run gedit as "gksu -d gedit" and this hang again.The output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/19898/
<mvo> tiberio: I see, let me prepare a test version in my PPA - just to confirm, you do not see this hangs all the time, but you see them a lot, correct?
<mvo> Hobbsee: could you please test the following patch for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19901/
<sectech> Bug #231975 I am not sure about, it looks like it could be a pulseaudio problem (in terms of it locking the sound card)... Anyone have any opinions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231975 in ubuntu "no sounds on vlc or movie player when watching videos on youtube." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231975
<tiberio> mvo: Well, gksu <administrative command> hangs all the time.
<Hobbsee> mvo: can you email that to me?  i'll need to test with a vm or so, and i'm about to head to bed.
 * Hobbsee has installed the codecs on that system now
<mvo> tiberio: the output you showed me earlier in the pastebin for "gksu id" did work, this is why I'm confused
<tiberio> mvo: uhmmm yes, you have reason, but in this moment the command hangs
<mvo> tiberio: ok, thanks. I'm trying to gather some data to understand better what is going on
<mvo> tiberio: could you please run (in a terminal): time hostname ?
<mvo> "time hostname"
<tiberio> mvo: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/19903/ is the output
<tiberio> mvo: When I replied "yes" to some question to don't enter my password again, this trouble happened
<tiberio> mvo: I remember that this question appears when I try update video codecs.
<mvo> Hobbsee: no worries, I think I have found it now
<Hobbsee> mvo: \o/
 * Hobbsee hugs mvo
<CarlFK> i run pidgin, it crashes, dmesg shows pidgin[19990]: segfault, but I don't get the Apport crash report icon
<bdmurray> CarlFK: apport is disabled for releases after they are final - like Hardy
<CarlFK> ah.  thanks
<james_w> CarlFK: you can enable it in /etc/default/apport if you like.
<CarlFK> james_w: thansk - will do
<Notscape> Hi, does anybody here overcome the problem afecting dapper/6.06 regarding bug PR28045 (gcc optimization bug) ? dapper server should be supported up to 2011 and gcc is a vital part !
<CarlFK> "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"  where is the dump?
<Notscape> Hi, does anybody here overcome the problem afecting dapper/6.06 regarding bug PR28045 (gcc optimization bug) ? dapper server should be supported up to 2011 and gcc is a vital part !
<CarlFK> NonfreeKernelModules: nvidia - think I should disable this and try again?
<CarlFK> here is my report bug #239797
<ubottu> CarlFK: Bug 239797 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/239797 is private
<bdmurray> calc: I notice you've been adding 'upstream' to openoffice.org bug titles.  I think using a tag too would be helpful so they could be filtered on.  Does that work for you?
<blan> it is possible that the glibc function getpwnam() has a memory leak?
<blan> mtrace and valgrid found memory leaks after using getpwnam
<CarlFK> how can I tell if I am using nv or nvidia?
<bdmurray> CarlFK: you should be able to find out via /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CarlFK> bdmurray: thanks:  Device "nv"
<CarlFK> hmm, that isn't 'it'...
<CarlFK> here we go: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so
<CarlFK> I am using apport to report the same bug, just without the binary driver - launchpad page says "Is the bug you’re reporting one of these?   (o) #239797 - "Subscribe to this bug report"
<CarlFK> if I pick that, will it still attach all the log files?
<bdmurray> No, it will not.
<greg-g> no, it won't,  you will just be subscribed to the other one
<CarlFK> thansk.  i'll create a 12nd and makeit a dupe
<calc> bdmurray: yea
<calc> bdmurray: it appears some of the openoffice graphs are screwed up and have 0 byte sizes
<calc> eg http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/openoffice.org/plots/openoffice.org-month-total.png
<bdmurray> thanks, I'll look into it
<calc> bdmurray: part of the reason i have been using the title tagging is to see what is already upstream in the bug list
<calc> i would prefer if that kind of stuff showed up as an icon or something, like mentoring does now
<calc> mentoring available causes a red/white cross to show up in the long list
<bdmurray> hmm, that would be a neat launchpad feature
<calc> lp already knows if a bug is marked as upstream
<calc> so it could just display an icon similarly to how it does the mentoring one now
<greg-g> bug report it! ;)
<bdmurray> right, like mentoring or milestoned bugs
<calc> yea
<CarlFK> how come I am not getting the crash report blip?  (which I got 2 or 3 times now, but wanted to reboot so that things were 'clean') - here is Starting apport, Segmentation fault (core dumped)  'log' http://dpaste.com/56484/
<rfwest> hi, was just wondering what I could do to get a bug triaged. I confirmed and added a patch for it back on May 13th.
<bdmurray> rfwest: what bug is that?
<rfwest> bdmurray: 214399
<bdmurray> bug 214399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214399 in vpnc "vpnc ignores xauth password in conf file " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214399
<rfwest> It is keeping me from suggesting an upgrade to 8.04 to my co-workers
<bdmurray> calc: is there a reason some upstream bugs are Confirmed as opposed to Triaged?
<mohbana_> is there an bug in firefox regarding rendering of .gifs or images in general, i noticed that once i upgraded things got blurry?
<calc> bdmurray: yea there are several hundred and i am currently marking them as triaged
<calc> bdmurray: before today none were marked as triaged
<calc> bdmurray: jcastro brought it to my attention that they should be marked as triaged instead of confirmed according to current way of doing things
<bdmurray> calc: I could whip a script together to do that I imagine
<bdmurray> whip up
<bdmurray> rather than doing it manually
<calc> well i am going through and making sure they are all really done
<bdmurray> okay, cool
<calc> i found some that i had to change back to other status to reinvestigate
<CarlFK> apport has a checkbox like 'ignore this from now on' - I am guessing I accidentally checked it - where can I see what is being ignored?
<CarlFK> *grumble*  /etc/apport/blacklist.d/apport just /usr/bin/wine-preloader
<mohbana_> is there an bug in firefox regarding rendering of .gifs or images in general, i noticed that once i upgraded things got blurry?
<james_w> mohbana_: check you are zoomed at 100% on the page
<mohbana_> ok thanks, but how would i increase the font size then without going into options?
<CarlFK> mohbana_: "zoom text only' I am guessing
<CarlFK> mohbana_: im not happy with the whole zoomy thing
<CarlFK> mohbana_: woa.  i just fiugred out how that works - ﻿"zoom text only" is a setting, it doesn't zoom.  you set it, then use zoom.
<CarlFK> i guess I am a little happier...
<mohbana_> pretty obvious .. no?
<mohbana_> f2 used to zoom the text only i believe
<CarlFK> my bug is tagged need-i386-retrace - how do I provide that ?
<bdmurray> CarlFK: that will be done by the apport retracing service
<CarlFK> bdmurray: does that mean something will scan the coredump that was posted? (or something similar, such that I don't have to do anything)
<bdmurray> CarlFK: that is correct
<CarlFK> and any idea why apport isn't coming up again now that I disabled nvidia binaires ?
<sectech> Can someone wishlist bug #239714 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239714 in firefox-3.0 "Text size" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239714
<sectech> bdmurray,  I'll have to message you when I get home later this evening (a couple hours)... I gotta run out for a bit
 * calc thinks bugs status should not be changeable by the submitter
<calc> i've already had to remark a bug as triaged because someone thought confirmed is better than triaged, duh
<ffm> Would an issue I'm having with the gnome-panel's
<ffm> (oops
<dupondje> ogasawara here ?
<dupondje> or 'Collin King' ?
<bdmurray> dupondje: ogasawara is on vacation
<dupondje> ah oki
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> and Collin King is sometimes around here or not ?
<bdmurray> he's in the uk so it's a bit late there
<dupondje> his nick here ? :)
<Nafallo> 22:15
<dupondje> he made some patch for my problem
<dupondje> but it aint fixxed
<dupondje> my patch works better :P
<bdmurray> the bug is probably the best forum for communicating that
<dupondje> I did :)
<dupondje> aka https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/235889
<dupondje> :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235889 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: archhttp64/7146/0x1000000001" [Medium,In progress]
<sectech> bdmurray, do you have some time?
<bdmurray> sectech: just about wrapping one thing up
<sectech> k
<sectech> brb
<dupondje> looks like Colin forgot to add the patch lol :(
<ryanakca> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-14
<persia> qense: I'm not finding enough context from backscroll.  Ping me again, or send me email about your idea.  Something about team coordination?
<calc> yipee OOo 44% triaged now :)
<calc> there are only a few packages with higher percentage in the top 100
<calc> 122 more bugs to have it have the highest triaged percentage :)
<lifeless> cool
<calc> 122 bugs will probably take a few days though
<calc> anyone happen to remember the top 100 package bug report url for lp?
<calc> i can't find a link to it on lp itself
<Hew> Hi. I'm trying to verify bug #221673. I've created the .asoundrc correctly, but now I get: 'ALSA lib pcm.c:2106:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so' instead of the assertion failed error.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221673 in alsa-plugins "ALSA failing with PulseAudio in Hardy" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221673
<Hew> I have not yet installed the version in hardy-proposed. I have also checked that the file in the error I get does not exist.
<Hew> I applied to be a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol a week ago, but I haven't heard anything yet. I notice there are 58 of us waiting, and the team is being advertised in this channel's topic. Can anyone provide some info on how long the process usually takes? No doubt bdmurray is busy, but I'm eager to take my triaging to the next level ;-) Thanks!
<afflux> hi
<thekorn> hey afflux
<afflux> hi thekorn
<\sh> moins thekorn
<emgent> heya \sh :)
<thekorn> \sh, hi, I'm just reading the code of leonov
<thekorn> and try to understand how this pykde and pyqt thing work
<\sh> thekorn: ah..too early...I'm just setting up the real directory structure to make things happen much faster :)
<\sh> the ui is totally changed now..
<thekorn> \sh, one idea: if you really would like to have a pygtk version, it might make sense too use a kind of generic (pyqt independent) data-model
<\sh> thekorn: backend :)
<\sh> thekorn: the idea is to have all needed infra inside backend...but gtk/qt specific stuff (this applies to the listviews data models) are bound to the frontend...
<thekorn> \sh, ok, makes sense, so the structure will be something like qt/{model,view} and gtk/{model,view} plus the generic backend/
<\sh> yepp
<\sh> I don't see an other way to do that
<\sh> the same goes for the configuration...
<thekorn> \sh, some time ago I wrote a small gnome applet to trigger changes of someones bugs, given that leonov should be the "one and only" desktop client
<thekorn> and I have currently no time to maintain the code
<thekorn> I'm fine with merging this applet into leonov :)
<thekorn> https://edge.launchpad.net/lp-bugs-applet
<\sh> thekorn: cool :)
<thekorn> \sh, what I really wanted to say is: having a notification functionallity in leonov like 'you are subscribed to bug xxx, this bug changed' would be really cool
<thekorn> and that's what lp-bugs-applet is about
<qense> hello
<Hew> Hi. Bug #206992 has been fixed upstream, but has not reached Ubuntu. Should this bug now be "fix committed"? I'm unsure since the fixed version doesn't seem to be on the Ubuntu radar yet.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206992 in supertuxkart "SuperTuxKart doesn't remember fullscreen setting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206992
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> fix committed == "there is a fix.  somewhere.  not in any ubuntu version yet"
 * Hobbsee wonders when supertuxkart will make another release.
<Hew> Hobbsee: Thanks for the reply. I was unsure since Bugs/Status says "For an Ubuntu package, the changes are pending and to be uploaded soon"
<Hew> Hobbsee: 0.5 is out, I have it via getdeb and it's pretty cool :-)
<Hew> but Debian is still on 0.4, I checked
 * Hobbsee kicks debian's rmadison
<Hobbsee> they've had a bug about it, is ee.
<Hew> Hobbsee: Sorry for not understanding, but what's ee?
<Hobbsee> s/is ee/i see/
<Hobbsee> sorry :)
<Hew> ah gotcha
 * Hobbsee tries the old poke-and-it-shall-be-fixed approach.
 * Hew watches on in hope
<gnomefreak> ee is a basic text editor ;)
<afflux> I wonder why we still use fix committed for "fixed upstream". I thought that using a project task for it was the launchpad'ish way.
<gnomefreak> i use confirmed until i fix it or until someone else is working on it
<gnomefreak> but thats just mozilla team
<qense> There are a lot of bug reports about brightness controls lately
<qense> some about key action reported twice or more at once
<qense> or no reaction at all
<qense> I've lost the overview a bit, so I'm going to create an overview page at my blog
<qense> do you know any bug reports about this to include?
<james_w> qense: hi, do you have a reference?
<james_w> qense: it seems I may be seeing that testing now, and my media keys don't seem to work either.
<qense> I've got five bugs now, and they are a bit reporting the same problems, or two at the same time:
<qense> bug 207473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207473 in kde-guidance "Screen brightness double level changes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207473
<qense> bug 239413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239413 in hal "Four steps of brightness changing after pressing a brightness key only once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239413
<qense> bug 203096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203096 in gnome-power-manager "Max brightness is not max brightness" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203096
<qense> bug 212733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212733 in hal "[hardy] [regression] LCD brightness control (Dell) no longer works" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212733
<qense> and bug 239706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239706 in hal "Multiple key presses being reported after pressing an Fn key only once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239706
<qense> there are also others of course, but this are the bug reports that seem related somehow
<Hew> Hey guys. seb128 just closed my wishlist bug #227350 because I have not set the "locale" time to 24h format. I've asked in #ubuntu, but nobody knows where this "locale" time can be set. Before I reopen the bug, could someone give their opinion on whether it should be opened or closed? Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227350 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox ignores 24h time setting" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227350
 * Hew gives his question a first and final bump
<thekorn> Hew, it should definitely be closed
<thekorn> if you want to change the locale setting for one program, run
<thekorn> LC_TIME=en_GB rhythmbox
<Hew> thekorn: Thanks for your reply. I just tried that, and along with some "locale not supported" messages, the time is still in 12h format. I'm not concerned about changing the setting for one program though, but in changing the global system value to 24h format so all programs follow it.
<Hew> I thought I already had with the standard clock preferences, but seb128 says this isn't the case
<thekorn> Hew, sorry I've some guests here, please ask in a support channel on how to change your locale settings
<Hew> thekorn: no worries, thanks for your help
<thekorn> or convert this bug into a question, and I'm sure somebody will give you the right answer soon
<LimCore> it seems k8 cpu freq support is broken?
<danage> since a few days, my external USB drive turns off a few seconds after i connect it. also, i have suspend issues with khubd. anybody familiar with the bug? if it's new, where should i file it?
<leoquant> danage you have not reported the bug? so no bug nr.?
<danage> leoquant: not yet. i wanted to avoid duplicates and also find out how to gather more info before i submit
<leoquant> i see
<danage> leoquant: is there a usb syslog?
<james_w> usb information appears in /var/log/syslog
<leoquant> hmm i don´t think so
<leoquant> james_w indeed
<danage> james_w: ok let me check
<james_w> danage: have you installed a kernel update in the last few days?
<danage> http://pastebin.ca/1047973
<danage> then, the drive spins down
<leoquant> the hardy -19 james_w?
<james_w> probably
<danage> james_w: yes, i have. but i rolled back the kernel to -17 and it still has the problem
<danage> i am running -18
<danage> why is network manager fuzzing with usb devices?
<james_w> a kernel upgrade would be a likely cause, but if the old one no longer works then we can rule that out
<leoquant> ik think you should report it
<james_w> danage: can you use another pastebin please, I can't get to pastebin.ca.
<james_w> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20185/
<james_w> thanks
<danage> no error message. i find that strange
<james_w> danage: can you check if you upgraded hal-info or a related package in the last few days?
<danage> james_w: i think i have. let me check
<danage> james_w: i am using 20080317+git20080318-1ubuntu4
<danage> which packages are related?
<greg-g> w00t! just closed out a bug from the 3000 range (opened 2005-10-10)
<james_w> danage: sorry, got to go out, but someone else might be able to help.
<james_w> danage: does downgrading hal-info to the hardy release version fix it, if so then I would suggest filing a bug against that.
<james_w> danage: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHal should help you file a good bug report if that is the case.
<calc> almost 50% triaged for OOo :)
<jjesse> yay
<LimCore> calc: including my wish for odt+pdf \o/
<crimsun> danage: have you pastebinned your lsusb -v somewhere?
<danage> crimsun: let me do that
<crimsun> (I'm also tracing a hal-info hardy-proposed regression, so this is good.)
<danage> crimsun: it stalls
<danage> crimsun: no output
<danage> there is something seriously wrong here
<crimsun> danage: meaning lsusb -v stalls?
<danage> yes
<crimsun> ok, does just plain lsusb complete?
<danage> no
<danage> not as root, either
<crimsun> ok, can you reboot and just issue lsusb?
<danage> le tme detach the usb and try
<crimsun> ok
<danage> no workie
<danage> usb GENERALLY works though. i can print
<danage> also i am using a usb mouse
<danage> ok i will reboot into -18 kernel
<crimsun> excellent.  These changes to fdi/information/10freedesktop/30-keymap-hp.fdi in hardy-proposed's hal-info fubars at least three different HPs.
<danage> crimsun: as soon as i start the usb, it stalls
<danage> the usb drive
<danage> needless to mention, under windows it works
<crimsun> ok, so it persists across -18 and -19 kernels.  Have you confirmed that it also persists when you downgrade to hardy's hal-info?
<danage> crimsun: -17 and -18 kernels
<danage> crimsun: i do not know how to do that
<crimsun> ah, ok.
<danage> crimsun: i tried to google it, but there seems to be no older version in the repos
<crimsun> sudo apt-get -thardy --reinstall install hal-info
<danage> no space between -t and hardy?
<crimsun> (that's just one way)
<crimsun> sure, you can, but I normally omit it.
<danage> crimsun: another restart?
<crimsun> restarting hal /may/ suffice, but I recommend that you reboot.
<danage> i think it reinstalled the same version?
<crimsun> dpkg -l hal-info|awk '/^ii/ {print $3}'
<danage> 20080317+git20080318-1ubuntu4
<danage> so
<crimsun> right, that's correct.  That's hardy's version, which is what you want to use to test.
<danage> that's the one i had
<danage> is it not?
<crimsun> ah, yes, just saw from backscroll
<danage> ﻿(11:19:00 AM) danage: james_w: i am using 20080317+git20080318-1ubuntu4
<crimsun> so your issue isn't hal-info related at all
<danage> what is khubd? i get a khubd error when trying to suspend. that i didn't get before
<crimsun> there's a usb issue matching yours, let me try to find it.
<danage> crimsun: brb
<danage> sorry crimsun i had to reboot
<danage> crimsun: i have virtualbox-non-ose running. it needs some tweaks for usb support. could that be related?
<crimsun> hmm, I don't track virtualbox, so I don't know, sorry.
<crimsun> I presumed you were testing this on the host OS.
<danage> crimsun: yes, of course. but the host usb support needed some tweaking. but that has been working (and remained unchanged) for months now
<crimsun> danage: ok, to help narrow down some possible causes, is ehci_hcd loaded?
<danage> hci_usb, ehci_hcd and uhci:hcd
<crimsun> danage: ok, let's try the simpler workaround, then.
<crimsun> sudo rmmod ehci_hcd && echo -n -1|sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend && sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<danage> yes
<danage> no output
<crimsun> ok, and does plugging in the drive exhibit the same symptom?
<DanielRM> Hello?
<crimsun> hi
<danage> crimsun: not sure i understand. pluggin it in after these commands?
<crimsun> yes
<DanielRM> Hello. :)
<danage> crimsun: it works now
<danage> crimsun: thanks for the temp workaround!
<DanielRM> Can I report a bug, or else get help in submitting the bug to Launchpad?
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> I was just reading scrollback from #launchpad
<danage> crimsun: let me sport a lsusb now!
<DanielRM> crimsun: ah, so you know what my dilemma is, if not the bug itself?
<danage> crimsun: lsusb works now
<crimsun> DanielRM: well, I haven't finished reading
<danage> friggin autosuspend
<DanielRM> crimsun: have you got to the side-topic regarding faeces yet? XD
<crimsun> danage: ok, that is fixed in 2.6.25 (and also in intrepid's kernel)
<danage> crimsun: THANK you
<danage> crimsun: ETA?
<crimsun> danage: intrepid has built kernels; in the meantime, I recommend you use that workaround.
<danage> meh, no backports?
<crimsun> I don't think so, but I'm a bit distant from Ubuntu development these days.
<danage> crimsun: ok one last think. which startup file do i put that in?
<danage> thing
<DanielRM> Wait, .25? I'm still on .24. :(
<crimsun> DanielRM: that's correct (2.6.24) for hardy.
<crimsun> danage: I don't know of one; you can either modify the udev rule(s) or use /etc/rc.local
<danage> thank you
<crimsun> DanielRM: am I correct in understanding that you're attempting to file a bug against Ubuntu Hardy's nautilus source package?
<crimsun> ...ok.
<DanielRM> What did I last say? :S
<DanielRM> Just had a connection issue.
<crimsun> 16:00     DanielRM > Wait, .25? I'm still on .24. :(
<DanielRM> Ah.
<DanielRM> Did you say anything after that?
<crimsun> 16:02      crimsun > DanielRM: am I correct in understanding that you're attempting to file a bug against Ubuntu Hardy's nautilus source package?
<DanielRM> OK. :)
<DanielRM> crimsun: that's probably correct, although what part of Nautilus or even, exactly, if it is Nautilus or more some other part of GNOME I can't profess to know.
<crimsun> DanielRM: ok, can you describe the symptom(s) you're experiencing?
<DanielRM> I was trying to access a USB stick using the '3.9 GB media' label in an open file dialog when I got the error: 'You are not supposed to show G_IO_ERROR_FAILED_HANDLED in the UI'
<DanielRM> And that's it.
<crimsun> ok, so that symptom actually has several components
<crimsun> the first component is linux and is, coincidentially, what danage and I just discussed.
<crimsun> the second component is nautilus as you correctly surmised.
<crimsun> the third component is gvfs.
<DanielRM> Oh?
<danage> multi layer problems, how wonderful
<DanielRM> I'm using 2.6.24-19 kernel, BTW.
<DanielRM> I'd quite like to know how to get .25 :P
<crimsun> DanielRM: well, let's see if we can just work around the root cause for now, which is in linux.
<crimsun> I need to grab a phone call, but if danage doesn't mind, he could help you through it
<DanielRM> OK. :)
<crimsun> danage: if you have a few minutes and don't mind, DanielRM just needs to issue those commands I referred to you
<danage> crimsun: i don't mind
<crimsun> 15:51      crimsun > sudo rmmod ehci_hcd && echo -n -1|sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend && sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<danage> DanielRM: that's basically what you run in shell before you activate your usb device
<danage> (i.e. plug it in)
<danage> and that does the trick
<danage> i will look for a more permanent solution soon
<DanielRM> Wait, I only understand some of that command. We're removing the kernel module ehci_hcd, which is what exactly? Then we're echoing... something... to tee, which is... searching?... for that path/status, and then we're loading the kernel module again?
<danage> yeah
<danage> you got it
<DanielRM> Sorry, I just like understanding things as well.
<danage> crimsun: i reported in #ubuntu-california about the usb bug and someone said you are a guru. so thanks again
<crimsun> (nah, I'm no guru, just a disaffected Ubuntu user.)
<DanielRM> Disaffected? Why?
<crimsun> DanielRM: you're unloading a usb driver, changing a usb setting, and reloading a usb driver.
<DanielRM> I didn't get your answer, if you gave one, but I'm becoming disaffected now. :P
<crimsun> 16:18      crimsun > DanielRM: you're unloading a usb driver, changing a usb setting, and reloading a usb driver.
<DanielRM> Wrong window was selected after I closed a window, so when I pressed alt-f4 the thing which didn't close happened to be what I wanted to and thing which did happened to be the IRC client. :P
<marnanel> Someone did raise a bug recently asking for an "undo close" command.
<DanielRM> Ah, OK.
<DanielRM> marnanel: hmmm. An interesting thought.
<DanielRM> marnanel: what sort of functionality did they want with it?
<marnanel> DanielRM: Just a button that if you pressed it, the window would spring back to life again
<marnanel> I suppose it would be a lot easier in OS X than here
<DanielRM> I just wondered whether they were thinking of something like recovering the program's status at time of close... that would be quite difficult.
 * marnanel nods, as far as I could make out they were
<marnanel> that's what I meant about OS X -- closing windows never terminates an application there
<DanielRM> Oh?
<marnanel> DanielRM: yes, you have to specifically close the application from the menu
<marnanel> DanielRM: closing all the windows, or the main window, to close the app is an X and Windows idea
<thekorn> \sh, FYI I created a package of the latest version of py-lp-bugs in the bughelper-dev team PPA
<thekorn> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/+archive
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-15
<sistpoty> hi
<sistpoty> I could need some help with triaging bug #230350...
<sistpoty> anyone who'd like to help me?
<ubottu> sistpoty: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/230350/+text)
<sistpoty> (you'll need look at the edge page of lp, the stable version times out for me)
<sistpoty> maybe I shoul add the words "easy karma"? *g*
<sistpoty> ok, nevermind, been through the list now myself
<hwilde> hello my resolution unexplainably downgraded to 800x600.  I get a warning when I login about low res mode.  I have reinstalled the nvidia drivers and they are enabled.  I have restored my xorg.conf.  http://pastebin.com/m4253e049
<hwilde> I would like to report a bug with the last xserver update
<hwilde> it was previously working fine at 1680x1050 for the entire time of 7.04, 7.10, 8.04
<hwilde> brb
<hwilde> hello my resolution unexplainably downgraded to 800x600.  I get a warning when I login about low res mode.  I have reinstalled the nvidia drivers and they are enabled.  I have restored my xorg.conf.  http://pastebin.com/m4253e049
<hwilde> I would like to report a bug with the last xserver update
<hwilde> it was previously working fine at 1680x1050 for the entire time of 7.04, 7.10, 8.04
<crimsun> hwilde: 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2 from hardy-security?
<hwilde> crimsun, how to get that version number
<crimsun> either check the changelog or dpkg -l
<crimsun> dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core|awk '/^ii/ {print $3}'
<hwilde> lol
<hwilde> yes the version number you listed is what I have
<hwilde> this was working until yesterday
<hwilde> is that what changed
<crimsun> can you confirm that reverting to 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9 resolves the symptom?
<hwilde> !downgrade | crimsun
<ubottu> crimsun: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<crimsun> (yes, I'm well aware.  I used to be core-dev.)  I'm asking for testing purposes.
<hwilde> how can I revert?
<crimsun> first we need to find which packages need to be reverted.
<crimsun> dpkg -l|awk '/2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2/ {print $2}'
<hwilde> xserver-xorg-core
<crimsun> ok, so you need: sudo apt-get -thardy --reinstall install xserver-xorg-core
<hwilde> ok but it might take me awhile to get back to this 800x600 to confirm... cya on the other side
<crimsun> ok.
<hwilde> crimsun, that didn't take long
<hwilde> now it says I am not using the nvidia x driver and to run nvidia-xconfig
<hwilde> doing this has no effect
<crimsun> did you reboot?
<crimsun> or at least restart gdm?
<hwilde> ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<crimsun> well, that will zap (kill) the X server, but there's no telling whether it restarts properly
<hwilde> since when do you have to reboot linux
<crimsun> there are quite a few instances.  This may not be one, hence my recommendation that you at least restart gdm.
<hwilde> yes I did this
<hwilde> twice
<crimsun> with the resulting symptom as reported?
<hwilde> it is still in low res mode, and it says it not using nvidia driver
<crimsun> can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<hwilde> is there a command line pastebin package?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hwilde> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<hwilde> that is probably a place to start :/
<crimsun> need more from the log, but yes, that's one thing.
<hwilde> http://pastebin.com/f9ddf71a
<crimsun> sec
<hwilde> (--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GTS
<hwilde> that is the correct video card line 163
<crimsun> right, but you're using the vesa driver.
<crimsun> I don't have a non-Free graphics card, so I don't know offhand if you need to rerun System> Administration> Hardware Drivers
<hwilde> !nvidia | hwilde
<crimsun> regardless, I don't think it has anything to do with the most recent xorg-server security update
<crimsun> err, functionally, that is.
<crimsun> package-wise, it may; there have been older reports of xorg.confs being clobbered, etc.
<hwilde> I dunno it says nvidia-glx-new is already there
<hwilde> but nvidia is not enabled
<hwilde> nvidia-xconfig says it writes the xorg.conf but it has no effect
<crimsun> please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hwilde> Bug #91292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91292 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "[nvidia-glx] Resolutions lost on upgrade from Edgy to Feisty [nvidia-glx-legacy][nvidia-glx-new]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91292
<hwilde> /etc/X11/xorg.conf:  http://pastebin.com/f3735bc5b
<crimsun> right, so you've been bitten by that bug
<hwilde> but I didn't upgrade from edgy to feisty, or nvidia anything...
<hwilde> lspci output:  http://pastebin.com/f46b73c6c
<hwilde> also, I have the hsync and vsync specified in the xorg.conf
<crimsun> is there a reason the server insists on using /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe?
<hwilde> on startup there is an error about it cannot detect monitor and graphics card and it is failing back to low res mode
<crimsun> meaning, what happens when that file does /not/ exist but /etc/X11/xorg.conf does?
<hwilde> if I choose configure and specify everything correctly it doesn't help
<hwilde> i've done the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg too
<hwilde> crimsun, it seems to be generating .failsafe by itself
<hwilde> is it possible for a graphics card to fry in such a way that it provides lower resolution only?
<crimsun> not that I'm aware
<hwilde> bc my monitor is popping up a warning that says for best results change resolution to 1680x1050
<hwilde> and the monitor seems to be displaying fine
<hwilde> 36 minutes until the livecd download finishes
<hwilde> then I will either be buying a new video card or reinstalling
<crimsun> I highly doubt your graphics card is fried.
<hwilde> well I've built and troubleshot a lot of systems and i've never seen a config borked like this
<crimsun> do you have a known-working copy of xorg.conf backed up somewhere?
<hwilde> yes
<hwilde> that is what I pastebinned
<hwilde> that is what I am using
<hwilde> but on boot it goes to low res mode
<hwilde> it says to configure and that generates a generic xorg.conf but no better
<crimsun> ok, so try removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe then forcibly symlinking it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> if you're really, really hard-pressed, you could even chattr +i the affected files
<hwilde> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   24 2008-06-15 00:21 xorg.conf.failsafe -> xorg.conf.20080613223821
<hwilde> crimsun, /var/log/Xorg.0.log  http://pastebin.com/f67e3168a
<crimsun> ok, so it keeps regenerating failsafe?
<hwilde> yeah it took over
<hwilde> xorg.conf.failsafe  http://pastebin.com/f1816c340
<crimsun> forcibly copy the correct one as failsafe, then chattr +i
<crimsun> that's definitely a bug somewhere, but I haven't experienced it
<hwilde> it won't boot with the 'correct' one
<hwilde> well
<hwilde> it will boot but x will not start
<hwilde> gdm will not start I mean
<hwilde> it won't even give me the login prompt
<crimsun> ok, this may sound silly, but I presume you do have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic installed?
<hwilde> umm aptitude status p
<hwilde> != i
<ubottu> Factoid i not found
<hwilde> sry bot :/
<crimsun> ...
<crimsun> well, that could be at least one reason why it fails ;)
<hwilde> The following extra packages will be installed:
<hwilde>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<hwilde>   nvidia-kernel-common
<hwilde> there are a couple more reasons
<hwilde> but why?  do I have to just lock down my system and not to apt-get upgrade ?
<hwilde> bc I have an old laptop on 5.10 that works perfectly and i'll never upgrade that
<hwilde> but this is my desktop and it's got new stuff so I like the updates
<crimsun> I wonder if you have linux-generic installed.
<hwilde> nope
<crimsun> ok, try to keep that installed :)
<hwilde> well
<hwilde> wtf
<hwilde> ...
<hwilde> i   linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<crimsun> unrelated.
<hwilde> i   linux-headers-2.6.24-17-generic
<hwilde> i   linux-headers-generic
<crimsun> both unrelated.
<hwilde> i   linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<hwilde> i   linux-image-generic
<hwilde> how could linux-generic disappear
<hwilde> this has all been working since 7.04
<hwilde> through 7.10 and 8.04
<hwilde> 8.04.1 boom
<hwilde> I might as well go to intrepid
<hwilde> if the updates are going to break everything atleast then I could be contributing to the beta test
<crimsun> well, at least we managed to rule out the xorg-server security update as the culprit.
<hwilde> yay
<hwilde> only about 1400 packages remaining
<hwilde> ok i've got linux-generic and restricted-modules-generic
<hwilde> any last wishes before I go on a ctrl+alt+backspace/delete cycle
<hwilde> 15m til I get a livecd and reinstall.
<hwilde> lol now it just boots to the tty and I have to /etc/init.d/gdm start
<hwilde> and it's still in low res mode
<hwilde> but i've got all those generic packages now
<crimsun> did you undo the chattr and symlinking?
<hwilde> no
<hwilde>   487  cp xorg.conf.20080613223821 xorg.conf.failsafe
<hwilde>   488  chattr +i xorg.conf.failsafe
<hwilde> new Xorg.0.log  http://pastebin.com/f4278dd5e
<hwilde> /etc/X11/xorg.conf  http://pastebin.com/f6a2dbc0a
<hwilde> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe  http://pastebin.com/f56e4b5fc
<hwilde> wait it is a bit different now with the modules
<hwilde> # lsmod | grep nv
<hwilde> nvidia               7825536  24
<hwilde> i2c_core               24832  1 nvidia
<hwilde> agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<crimsun> line 531 of http://pastebin.com/f4278dd5e
<hwilde> nvidia-settings works now
<hwilde> it is using the nvidia driver
<hwilde> but it detects the monitor as DFP 640x480
<hwilde> could my monitor be fried??
<hwilde> it is popping up the onscreen menu begging for 1680x1050
<hwilde> crimsun, so when it says no valid modes on line 531, the graphics card is trying to output 1680x1050 but the mode for the screen does not exist?
<crimsun> well, the server does minimal sanity checking, and there's no valid reported mode from the EDID
<hwilde> xorg.conf  Modes "1680x1050"  line 122  http://pastebin.com/f6a2dbc0a
<crimsun> you can either hardcode the definition as in the other xorg.conf
<hwilde> as far as I can tell, it is hardcoded.
<hwilde> I wish I had another video card that could output 1680x1050 to verify this monitor isn't fried
<crimsun> no, it doesn't appear to be hardcoded as in http://pastebin.com/f3735bc5b
<hwilde> where did yo uget that from
<hwilde> well I should be able to nvidia-xconfig now
<crimsun> 23:51      crimsun > please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> 23:53       hwilde > /etc/X11/xorg.conf:  http://pastebin.com/f3735bc5b
<hwilde> hmm
<hwilde> ok I hardcoded it   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   http://pastebin.com/f51db186d
<hwilde> no difference
<hwilde> boots to terminal, /etc/init.d/gdm start,   gdm is low res,  x is low res
<crimsun> log file?
<hwilde> nvidia module is loaded, but nvidia-settings detects screen as DFP 640x480
<hwilde> /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/f4780cc88
<crimsun> It has been years since I configured Nvidia settings, so I'm probably useless beyond this point.
<hwilde> ffffffff i've never had any problems with this setup
<hwilde> wtf happened
<crimsun> err
<hwilde> burning livecd
<hwilde> debugging window running short
<crimsun> you don't appear to be using the correct newly defined mode
<crimsun> your modeline definition is "1680x1050@60", but you're using only "1680x1050"
<crimsun> I won't touch the Twinview portion
<hwilde> see line 518 (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device DFP-0
<hwilde> I disabled the twinview, there's only one monitor hooked up
<hwilde> and line 529 (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1680x1050+0+0"; removing.
<hwilde> crimsun, still alive?
<hwilde> crimsun,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   http://pastebin.com/f5d75e5e8
<hwilde> crimsun, /var/log/Xorg.0.log  http://pastebin.com/f13c5dad8
<hwilde> crimsun, after fresh 8.04 install it's up and running 1680x1050
<hwilde> back to 2.6.24-16-generic tho
<hwilde> this is with default nv driver not restricted
<hwilde> now I will install nvidia-glx-new restricted driver
<hwilde> crimsun, wake up
<hwilde> crimsun, after installing proprietary nvidia it reverts to low res
<hwilde> /etc/X11/xorg.conf  http://pastebin.com/f37ad0dc6
<hwilde> /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/fc9325cf
<hwilde> crimsun, this is the best one yet :)
<hwilde> I have both monitors up, one is 1680x1050 and the other is stuck in low res 640x480
<hwilde> /etc/X11/xorg.conf   http://pastebin.com/f143bb191
<hwilde> /var/log/Xorg.0.log  http://pastebin.com/f6307b9a1
<hwilde> priceless config right there :)
<\sh> morning
<hwilde> yeah it is 2:35am here
<\sh> 8:37am here
<hwilde> crimsun, switch dvi cables between monitors, resolutions follow
<hwilde> so both monitors can display 1680x1050...
<hwilde> I wonder if half of my video card is fried now
<hwilde> ok I would like to file a bug about using nvidia with two separate xscreens
<hwilde> the main screen goes to lowres 640x480
<hwilde> the second screen is good 1680x1050
<hwilde> /etc/X11/xorg.conf  http://pastebin.com/f64cfb3c4
<hwilde> /var/log/Xorg.0.log  http://pastebin.com/f3d7da01a
<hwilde> everything is defined correctly in the xorg.conf
<hwilde> both video card dvi outputs have been made to output 1680x1050 and both monitors accept
<hwilde> also switched the dvi cables just for fun
<hwilde> it's either nvidia or xorg
<qense> hello
<thekorn> hello qense
<askand> Firefox uses google.com instead of the swedish google as it should, as I am in Sweden. Should I file a bug about that?
<bimberi> askand: I thought google themselves did that redirect.
<askand> ﻿bimberi: oh, could you please see if it works for you?
<bimberi> askand: Sure, hang on...
<bimberi> askand: Redirects to google.com.au here.  I had to clear out cookies to test it fairly (I normally auto-login to GMail).  Perhaps you should try that too.
<bimberi> askand: Oh and I am from .au :)
<askand> ﻿bimberi:  thanks Ill try :)
<hwilde> crimsun, alive yet?
<hwilde>  I would like to file a bug about using nvidia with two separate xscreens
<hwilde> the main screen goes to lowres 640x480
<hwilde> the second screen is good 1680x1050
<hwilde> /etc/X11/xorg.conf  http://pastebin.com/f64cfb3c4
<hwilde> /var/log/Xorg.0.log  http://pastebin.com/f3d7da01a
<hwilde> nvidia-settings detects the one monitor as 640x480 even if its hardcoded in xorg.conf
<crimsun> hwilde: so installing the version in the hardy repo results in losing native res?
<crimsun> hwilde: have you tried adding the option to ignore edid?
<crimsun> hwilde: if there are newer drivers available, have you tried those?
<pep> Hello
<qense> hello pep
<alex_mayorga> Hi, is here the right place to "talk" to someone live to confirm I'm seeing an actual bug and not file a bogus bug report? Thanks in advance
<darthanubis> alex_mayorga, check launchpad, and google
<alex_mayorga> darthanubis, done already, just wanted to rule out "user error"
<darthanubis> well I googel to see if someone else has reported already, if not I feel free to report
<alex_mayorga> not sure where to assign, the problem is that a bunch of KODAK_, KODAK__ unreadable folders under /media
<alex_mayorga> are created and retained forever whenever I insert an SD card on my laptop
<techno_freak> alex_mayorga, is it a SD card you use in your camera?
<alex_mayorga> yes
<techno_freak> alex_mayorga, the camera might be storing some of its own files in the SD card, which it might not allow you to read
<techno_freak> files, folders, etc.
<techno_freak> so when you mount the SD card, it's also there but not readable
<alex_mayorga> one icon is created on the desktop and I can read he files from there
<alex_mayorga> I was just wandering on the file system and found the bogus folders
<alex_mayorga> techno_freak what component should it be the bug filed against? udev?
<askan1> Hi, how is bug 219684 fixed? Can I help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219684 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "Please put Sun Java JRE in this package, not OpenJDK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219684
<techno_freak> alex_mayorga, i still wonder why you call it a bug?
<alex_mayorga> techno_freak, probably related to Bug #199215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199215 in gnome-mount "SD card does not mount Dell Inspiron 9300" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199215
<techno_freak> alex_mayorga, is your bug is about a few folders being mounted in non-readable state?
<alex_mayorga> techno_freak, I have to go now, I'll subscribe to that one and pick it up from there later, thanks
<afflux> techno_freak: just fyi, the problem alex_mayorga was experiencing sounds exactly like bug 101845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 101845 in sysvinit "Automounted Volumes mount points change" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/101845
<techno_freak> afflux, thanks will check it out
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-08
<hggdh> welcome, but I did not do anything...
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> morning
<micahg> how can I tell someone without apport enabled to upload a .crash file either as a new bug or attacted to a current bug with LP processing?
<micahg> neverming
<micahg> nevermind
<micahg> I found the answer
<micahg> apport-cli
<YoBoY> micahg: ubuntu-bug is more simple to remember
<micahg> YoBoY: does ubuntu-bug process already existing crash reports?
<YoBoY> no
<micahg> actually, I just found it does :)
<YoBoY> apport-collect for that
<micahg> I don't know how I missed that
<micahg> ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_my_program.crash
<YoBoY> ho it does ? :)
<YoBoY> ha ok i haven't correctly understood the question ^^
<YoBoY> ubuntu-bug is only a cli frontend for apport (gtk, qt or cli)
<crevette> hello
<bddebian> Boo
<YoBoY> test
<micahg> YoBoY: test successful?
<YoBoY> yes ^^ sorry discovering the /amsg comand on irc :p
<bcurtiswx_> hey all, i have a question about bug "spawns".. if one bug report has a lot of people effected, and people start making other bug reports because they feel their hardware and symptoms are different enough.  Should I report them at dupes? or treat them as totally different bugs?
<bcurtiswx_> example: bug #355155 and its "spawn" bug #384884
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 355155 in linux "Clocksource tsc unstable leads to lockups in Ubuntu Jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355155
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384884 in ubuntu "Desktop temporarily freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384884
<randomaction> bcurtiswx_: in ideal world, it should be possible to tell whether it is the same problem e.g. by matching symptoms and test cases
<bcurtiswx_> randomaction: it just seems most of them are different chipsets, and different actions to come to the same conclusion.. the system freezes... some are saying they get unstuck (which have reported them as different bugs), and others have to hard boot.
<bdmurray> Its best to treat them as separate bugs as they could be hardware dependent
<bdmurray> Additionally it is easier to make a bug a duplicate of another than it is to separate bug reports
<bcurtiswx_> so even though its diff hardware configs, mark as dup?
<randomaction> problems like this are hard to debug, so it's possible that people commenting there suffer from different bugs
<bdmurray> No, keep them separate and encourage filing different bugs until absolutely certain they are duplicates.
<randomaction> I mean, one of the guys solved his problem by adding boot parameters, and it didn't help others
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, ok
<bcurtiswx_> i'll have to turn the big bug into a day project, lol
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: hi. aren't @ubuntu.com address whitelist to MLs ?
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: I don't really know
<BUGabundo> ok. sorry for the noise then
<askand1> are you there kklimonda?
<yoasif> kklimonda: is an awesome guy :)
<kklimonda> askand1: please, don't tell me 1.70/1.71 crashed ;)
<askand1> kklimonda: haha..well kind of.. I reinstalled ubuntu and had no crashes since but when upgrading to 1.71 I can't even start it
<kklimonda> :D
<askand1> transmission: session.c:767: tr_sessionInitImpl: Försäkran "found" falsk.
<kklimonda> can you run it with LC_ALL=C ?
<askand1> I have no idea what that means
<kklimonda> i don't even know what language it is :)
<askand1> nope I cant
<kklimonda> maybe it is http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/2122  ?
<askand1> kklimonda: ah ok.. looks like it can't work with the config directory from the old version, something to think about when upgrading all users versions in Karmic :D
<kklimonda> i think it is a bug 381050 and it only should be a problem when you upgrade and downgrade transmission..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381050 in transmission "Crashes at session.c:691 - tr_sessionInitImpl: Controletest 'found' fails." [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381050
<virtuald> it's a bad swedish translation
<askand1> aha ok
<askand1> removing settings.json makes it work again
<kklimonda> askand1: but the question remains - have you downgraded transmission at some time? if not and you only upgraded 1.51 -> 1.60 -> 1.70 it shouldn't happen..
<kklimonda> or even 1.51 -> 1.71..
<askand1> I have not, I upgraded from 1.51 to 1.71
<kklimonda> so you installed 1.51, used for a while and then upgraded to 1.71? :/
<askand1> kklimonda: if 1.51 is the version in Jaunty by default yep
<virtuald> transmission: session.c:767: tr_sessionInitImpl: Assertion `found' failed.
<kklimonda> askand1: thanks for info. I'll ask devs what to do about it..
<virtuald> that only turns up a russian forum post asking for help
<askand1> http://pastebin.com/m6041b7c0
<askand1> there are the 2 settingsfiles
<askand1> above the old one
<askand1> and under it the freshly created by 1.71
<kklimonda> yeah, it looks like a spin off of bug 2122
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 2122 in soyuz "+sources should include a link to batched list of all source packages" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2122
<kklimonda> ech, bug from transmission trac ;)
<kklimonda> well, we'll have to fix it either in jaunty or in karmic.. sigh..
<askand1> kklimonda: wow there is a huge difference in downloading speed with 0.51 compared to 0.71
<yoasif> askand1: better on newer?
<kklimonda> askand1: what locale do you use?
<askand1> yoasif: lots better
<askand1> askand1: hrm I'm not sure what you mean..swedish?
<yoasif> askand1: sweet, i'm running it, was thinking about trying rtorrent
<kklimonda> ya, swedish
<kklimonda> askand1: thanks for report - I have created bug 384962
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384962 in transmission "Malformed "ratio-limit" in settings.json prevents transmission 1.71 from starting after upgrade from 1.51-0ubuntu3 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384962
<askand1> kklimonda: nice
<askand1> shall I confirm or is there no point in that?
<kklimonda> askand1: sure, go ahead
<kklimonda> hggdh: question if you are here
<kklimonda> or maybe somebody else fro bug control? :)
<hggdh> kklimonda, pong
<kklimonda> hggdh: bug 384962 - what importance should it have? it will break transmission gui for users of all locales that use comma as decimal point.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384962 in transmission "Malformed "ratio-limit" in settings.json prevents transmission 1.71 from starting after upgrade from 1.51-0ubuntu3 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384962
<kklimonda> hggdh: after upgrade to karmic
<kklimonda> and probably from hardy to next lts..
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh. tudo bom?
<kklimonda> hggdh: also please set it as triaged
<kklimonda> hggdh: I'd set it to High myself..
<hggdh> I agree on high
<hggdh> ei BUGabundo e la nave va...
<hggdh> kklimonda, too late, done (both triaged, and high) ;-)
<hggdh> kklimonda, are you working on fixing it?
<kklimonda> yes
<hggdh> OK. Just asking ;-) you assigned it to yourself
<yoasif> hggdh: sounds like a nasty bug
<hggdh> yes, it does. One more on localisation...
<hggdh> but brave kklimonda is on it
<kklimonda> :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-09
<rockfx01> quick question - i'm new to triaging ubuntu bugs
<rockfx01> if a bug is fixed upstream, what should the status be updated to?
<rockfx01> ubuntu bug #326896
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 326896 in linux "no sound with hp dv7-1083eo" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326896
<JontheEchidna> rockfx01: fix committed
<rockfx01> do i need to link to the upstream bug also?
<rockfx01> (if i can find it)
<dholbach> good morning
<maxb> I do not think that a bug fixed upstream implies "Fix Committed"
<wolfger> No? If it is fixed upstream, it will eventually find it's way into Ubuntu. That sounds like it's been committed to me...
<Hobbsee> that was always the launchpad definition of fix committed - "a fix exists.  somewhere"
<Hobbsee> or similar
<jpds> maxb: I do.
<maxb> There was a debate on the bugsquad ML about this. It was inconclusive
<maxb> However I take https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status as the master reference and it says "Fix Committed" on an Ubuntu task is not appropriate here
<maxb> Fix Committed:
<maxb> # For a bug task about an upstream project: the fix is in CVS/SVN/bzr or committed to some place
<maxb> # For an Ubuntu package: the changes are pending and to be uploaded soon (it's what PENDINGUPLOAD was in Bugzilla)
<maxb> #
<jpds> It's the first point?#
<maxb> No, because we're talking about an Ubuntu bugtask here
<seb128> maxb: ubuntu-desktop uses fix commited when the fix is commited to the GNOME git
<james_w> thekorn: you rock!
<thekorn> james_w, :)
<james_w> it's fixed the interleaving issues
<james_w> there's still one issue though
<james_w> when I get the callback that the command has finished I need to read to EOF on the file descriptors
<james_w> otherwise there is a race
<james_w> any bright ideas?
<thekorn> james_w, you mean if the command you are watching finished?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I use a gobject.child_watch_add to get a callback when that happens
<james_w> which signals to the calling process
<james_w> however, I want to ensure that all output has been signalled before that
<james_w> or perhaps that's not possible, so I would need to a way to signal when EOF was hit
<thekorn> there is a gobject.IO_HUP condition
<thekorn> Hung up (the connection has been broken, usually for pipes and sockets).
<thekorn> which should be the case when a command has finished
<james_w> there still seems to be a race, where the IO_HUP won't be called if the child dies
<james_w> reading from the fd when the child dies seems to do the trick, but I worry that as it's still non-blocking it won't always work
<maxb> seb128: That probably ought to be documented on the bugsquad key to statuses then
<seb128> maxb: that's not really official just how we tend to use it and busquad disagree with it I think
<maxb> I assume it's an artifact of gnome and ubuntu being somewhat more coupled than other upstreams
<thekorn> james_w, sorry, why won't IO_HUP be called when the child dies,
<thekorn> or am I missing some thing
<james_w> I've no idea
<james_w> but it isn't :-)
<thekorn> james_w, for me IO_HUP always works, even if I kill the child: http://paste.ubuntu.com/191567/
<james_w> thanks thekorn, it works now
<thekorn> cool
<james_w> I've no idea what I was doing wrong, I tried it a few times
<thekorn> james_w, out of interest, is it top secret code, or public somewhere?
<james_w> neither :-)
<thekorn> ok :)
<james_w> hmm, just got a failure
<james_w> it seems the cb for IO_HUP sometimes gets interrupted
<thekorn> james_w, what do you mean by interrupted, for both IOCHannels or only for one?
<james_w> I added a write call in that part of the handler and sometimes get:
<james_w> Traceback (most recent call last):
<james_w>   File "/home/jw2328/devel/pkghelper/dbus/backend.py", line 89, in _stdout_cb
<james_w>     sys.stderr.write("out FINI\n")
<james_w> IOError: [Errno 4] Interrupted system call
<james_w> where the other works fine in the same run
<james_w> obviously the exception prevents signalling the content in that case
<james_w> but I'm not sure what happens when the write isn't there
<james_w> I get occasional failures, so I added the writes to get a trace of what is happening
<thekorn> hmm, can't guess what's going wrong there, maybe some kind of threading related issues
<james_w> can apport be used without a GUI?
<seb128> james_w: apport-cli?
<james_w> so an admin would watch for entries in /var/crash and then use apport-cli to report them?
<seb128> james_w: correct
<james_w> how does it get around not being able to open a webbrowser?
<seb128> good question for pitti I don't know, maybe it used w3m or something ;-)
<seb128> uses
<james_w> ok, thanks
<bddebian> Boo
<pace_t_zulu> did i miss the bugsquad meeting?
<thekorn> pace_t_zulu, no it is in one hour
<andresmujica> yup... about one hour from now
<pace_t_zulu> thank you thekorn ... i still need to figure out UTC
<pace_t_zulu> is there a city that is in UTC year round?
<jmarsden> pace_t_zulu: I don't know of one.  See if http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/ is useful to you?
<pace_t_zulu> jmarsden: i guess Reykjavik is UTC right now... right?
<jmarsden> Yes.
<maxb> pace_t_zulu: if UTC is what you want, ask for UTC explicitly, not a city
<maxb> You may find the "date -u" shell command useful
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: +1
<pace_t_zulu> thanks maxb
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<andresmujica> hola bugabundo
<BUGabundo> ola andresmujica charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: how have you been? we have not talked much. diff timezones I guess
<charlie-tca> Haven't been around. Tired, took a small break.
<BUGabundo> ahh so that's it
<andresmujica> 5 minutes to the bugsquad meeting at #ubuntu-meeting
<bcurtiswx-mini> REMINDER: Bug Squad Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
<bcurtiswx-mini> andresmujica: you beat me to it :P
<andresmujica> but without the REMINDER tag ;)
<BUGabundo> ahahha
<bcurtiswx-mini> lol
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx-mini: mini? mini what? eeepc?
<bcurtiswx-mini> dell
<bcurtiswx-mini> 9
<BUGabundo> ah
 * BUGabundo pokes charlie-tca to look at PVT chats
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu just to check if poking stick is working
<BUGabundo> ;)
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: you ready for meeting
<BUGabundo> naa
<BUGabundo> why should I be there?
 * bcurtiswx-mini threatens to switch BUG to time warner if he doesn't go
<andresmujica> you're the best bug reporter around !!!
<andresmujica> how is that you're not going to be there!?
<pace_t_zulu> it's in #ubuntu-meeting right?
<andresmujica> ok let's start the meeting
<andresmujica> yeap
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: I'm the spammest around that's about it :)
 * bcurtiswx-mini kick BUG
 * BUGabundo gets forced into opening yet another channel
 * BUGabundo shouts autch
<BUGabundo> I better stop doĩng that at meeting
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> had no idea this meetings were so calm...
<BUGabundo> I'm so used to be on some that are such a rush
<bcurtiswx-mini> meeting for bug squad in #ubuntu-meeting
<BUGabundo> micahg: what is the apport prob?
<micahg> prob?
<micahg> no prob
<micahg> just a compliment
<micahg> oh, my old thing from yesterday?
<BUGabundo> no
<micahg> ok
<BUGabundo> from #-meetting
<micahg> ah
<micahg> a compliment about having apport collect
<micahg> bug 383020
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383020 in firefox-3.5 "Some input fields are several times longer than normal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383020
<BUGabundo> micahg: ahhhh compliment...miss read.
<BUGabundo> thought it was a complaint
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<andresmujica> hmm
<andresmujica> only first topic discussed...
<andresmujica> we talked a lot...
<bcurtiswx-mini> yeah, but it was a good, thx for moding andresmujica
<bcurtiswx-mini> unforunately, i have to get back to work.. thanks for the excuse to take a break ;-)
<andresmujica> glad to do it..
<andresmujica> :)
<hggdh> and I will be back in a few
<XCP> hi. I have a problem that recently showed up: when ever I try to start programs, 80% of the time my PC hangs and ubuntu becomes a CPU hog. sometimes it stops to do that, but often I can only restart. it happens with: mythtv, wine, lyx, etc... is this a known issue?
<BUGabundo> XCP: on what version and flaouver?
<XCP> BUGabundo: 9.04, gnome. ubuntu.
<BUGabundo> fully updated?
<BUGabundo> what GPU ?
<XCP> BUGabundo: yes. it didn't happen immediately after the upgrade to 9.04
<XCP> ATI HD 4850
<BUGabundo> so it aint an intel prob
<BUGabundo> can you boot from an older kernel ?
<XCP> yes (but not now, since I have programs running) ... what would you suggest?
<BUGabundo> XCP: well if you could track down what is causing it, it would be great
<BUGabundo> I would point to HW
<BUGabundo> if you can, run an fsck and memtest
<alex_muntada> i reported a bug and assignee asked for a test and set it to incomplete, should i set it back to new after providing the requested feedback? is this the standard procedure?
<BUGabundo> if it all goes ok, try an older kernel for a day
<BUGabundo> alex_muntada: yes
<alex_muntada> BUGabundo: thanks a lot
<BUGabundo> alex_muntada: np
<alex_muntada> i read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage but i wasn't sure enough
<XCP2> I got disconnected, BUGabundo. did you respod?
<XCP2> respond*
<XCP2> "yes (but not now, since I have programs running) ... what would you suggest?"
<BUGabundo> (2009-06-09 18:43:11) freenode: XCP: well if you could track down what is causing it, it would be great
<BUGabundo> (2009-06-09 18:43:19) freenode: I would point to HW
<BUGabundo> (2009-06-09 18:43:27) freenode: if you can, run an fsck and memtest
<BUGabundo> : if it all goes ok, try an older kernel for a day
<BUGabundo> and there goes your clone
<XCP2> heh
<XCP2> okay
<XCP2> it's weird. I've been running 8.10 for quite a while now, very satisfied with it. (It's been my first try at Linux after Windows). then I updated to 9.04. First,the official ATI driver got replaced by one that's shipped with Ubuntu, which had a bug in it (already multiple bug reports on launchpad for that one). however, this is still not fixed. So I uninstalled the driver completely. And a few days later this problem started.
<BUGabundo> could be related
<BUGabundo> but can't be sure
<BUGabundo> bbl
<maxb> This is rather weird. My boot-time fsck is failing to resove *one* LABEL=foo statement in my fstab, but others work
<maxb> Does anyone have any debugging insight for me ? :-)
<maxb> Hmm
<maxb> It's missing from `blkid` but present in /dev/disk/by-label/
<hscdude> hello
<hscdude> why so many programs in ubuntu fail to work
<savvas> hscdude: be specific :)
<hscdude> savvas: audacity fails to play audio
 * hscdude beats up audacity's git repo with a cluebat and reinstalls vista on it
<hscdude> savvas: I found a work around, but still.. grrr.
<fredrik_> reported bug #374185@ launchpadd a month ago, noone picks it up - is this the way it goes or have I missed something (like assigning it to the proper maintainer)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374185 in ipsec-tools "racoon crashes when racoon.conf contains sainfo section for ipv6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374185
<savvas> hscdude: and the same version of audacity works in other distributions?
<Adri2000> bdmurray: as you're (afaik) the ubuntu bug master paid by canonical, and admin of the sru verification team, can you do something for bug #328874 ? it's a bug in a main package (samba) in an lts release (hardy) that has been waiting for an sru verification for months
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 328874 in samba "getent group crashes winbindd on domain controller" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328874
<bdmurray> Adri2000: It would help if the bug report had a test case as I'm not certain (nor probably are other SRU Verification team members) how to setup the particular scenario
<maxb> I happened to have dmsetup/lvm2 installed because I was reading the documentation - I wasn't using it at all - but recent Karmic changes broke a couple of different things which I fixed by purging all dm/lvm packages
<maxb> Can anyone suggest how best I can usefully file a bug, since I don't really know dm well, nor which package specifically is at fault
<james_w> thekorn: still around by any chance?
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191893/
<james_w> this shows the problem that I am having
<james_w> if you run it in a loop you will see that it will eventually fail, as the child exits before one of the HUPs
<james_w> so, some synchronisation would be needed
<james_w> if you comment out the Event lines then you will see what I attempted to do
<james_w> however, run in a loop this will eventually hang
<james_w> because it never sets the event for one of the fds
<james_w> I can only presume this is because the SIGCHILD is received at a bad moment, and so the event is never set, but the callback isn't called again
<Adri2000> bdmurray: the environment where I encountered this bug had two domains (ubuntu/samba/openldap and windows nt4) with interdomain trust relationships. I don't known if it's possible to reproduce in a less complex environment
<Adri2000> bdmurray: given the size of the patch (one line, s/i/num_mapped)/), upstream support to the change, and time in hardy-proposed (since march), what do you think of making an exception to the rule and pushing the package to -updates anyway?
<bdmurray> Adri2000: It sounds reasonable to me but I'll talk to the archive admins.
<Adri2000> (I mean, in -proposed since march and no negative feedback)
<Adri2000> ok, thanks
<sbeattie> Adri2000: were you able test it, and confirm that it fixes the issue?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: Are there any samba tests?
<Adri2000> sbeattie: yes, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/328874/comments/10
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 328874 in samba "getent group crashes winbindd on domain controller" [Medium,Fix committed]
<sbeattie> bdmurray: there are, but they don't currently exercise winbindd
<thekorn> james_w, yes, kind of, just came back home
<thekorn> let's see
<thekorn> james_w, indeed, it hangs randomly
<thekorn> james_w, found the problem: it hangs when there are still event pending in the MainContext when fini_callback is called
<thekorn> so all you have to do is to process all pending event, which should be two lines of code, let's see
<thekorn> james_w, http://paste.ubuntu.com/191947/
<thekorn> I'm calling this 5k times right now, without any problem
<thekorn> looks like it is fixed
<james_w> wow
<james_w> I owe you big time
<thekorn> you can now also remove thisthreading.Event() things
<hggdh> question: I am looking for Evolution (Thread)Stacktraces with email and IP addresses being shown, to test an apport hook. Anyone knows an easy way to get them? Bug #s welcome
<jgoguen> bug 383715, I can confirm it, but I'm not sure what other info would be useful (either from myself or the original reporter) for the developers
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383715 in update-manager "When updating from a ppa description says "Failed to detect distribution"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383715
<hggdh> jgoguen, it would be interesting to have the dpkg log
<jgoguen> hggdh: /var/log/dpkg.log right?
<hggdh> correct
<hggdh> hum
<jgoguen> hggdh: ok thanks, I'll provide mine and ask the reporter to provide theirs as well
<hggdh> jgoguen, I guess the /var/log/apt/term.log also
<hggdh> and I am (also) guessing we would not need the data from the reporter, since you already reproduced
<Ampelbein> jgoguen, hggdh: i don't think they are needed.
<hggdh> Ampelbein, I was not sure, anyways... why not?
<Ampelbein> jgoguen, hggdh: the changelog is displayed before the update starts so dpkg or apt aren't invoked yet
<Ampelbein> s/invoked/involved
<jgoguen> Ampelbein: am I OK to just mark it Triaged then?
<Ampelbein> from what i think the problem comes from update-manager looking at changelog.ubuntu.com and can't find the version there.
<hggdh> jgoguen, do you have apt-listchanges installed?
<Ampelbein> jgoguen: you could poke mvo about it
<jgoguen> hggdh: no, I don't
<hggdh> jgoguen, yes, go ahead. And poke mvo anyways ;-)
<jgoguen> ok, I'll make a note to poke mvo when he's online next
<hggdh> but that's weird... I use PPA, and I do not remember seeing this message before
<hggdh> oh. update-manager... I do not use it. Sorry
<jgoguen> hggdh: I just reproduced it with the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA
<jgoguen> yea, normally I just use aptitude :)
<hggdh> well, sorry. Anyways: I am still looking for Evolution stacktraces with email or IP addresses being shown. Anyone comes by one of them, please give me the bug #
<hggdh> oy vey... b.g.o is slow (as usual?)
<hggdh> very... slow...
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-10
<greg-g> geez, I'm getting a lot of notices that apport retracer is marking bugs duplicate, I guess it is catching up.
<bdmurray> greg-g: It's working with failed retraces and bugs with CoreDumps still attached
<andresmujica> ping asac
<greg-g> bdmurray: gotcha. I've already received 23 emails in the past 2 hours. Pretty fun, actually.
<bdmurray> greg-g: that's it? ;-)
<greg-g> bdmurray: heh, I'm sure that's nothing compared to some people in this channel :)
<bdmurray> I think its a good thing to do and the e-mail should be easy enough to filter
<greg-g> oh yeah, no complaints from me. All those emails go to the "Bugs" folder anyways.
<XCP2> will these related xorg & ATI & fglrx memory bugs (that have existed since end of march) EVER be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/372345 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/353800/?loggingout=1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/351186?comments=all
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 372345 in fglrx-installer "Compiz memory leak   /   Xorg memory leak" [Low,Incomplete]
<XCP2> xorg takes up 5GB+ after quite a while, maximizing windows will sometimes last 3-4 seconds! it makes many systems pretty unusable
<Hobbsee> XCP2: given that they're ATI, probably not.
<Hobbsee> are they bugs in xorg, or bugs in the ATI binary drivers?
<XCP2> I can't tell for sure. but it occured since users upgraded to 9.04... it did not exist in 8.10... so users have to live with this forever?!
<dtchen> there is some indication that new upstream has resolved the issue
<XCP2> new upstream?
<Hobbsee> upstream xorg, presumably
<dtchen> sorry, upstream ATI
<XCP2> dtchen: what do you mean by that and how do I get it?
<Hobbsee> looks like 351186 has a ppa linked to it, so presumably that will get integrated if ti works for everyone affected.
<XCP2> Hobbsee: you mean this one https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/xserver-no-backfill ?
<Hobbsee> XCP2: yes
<XCP2> Hobbsee: forgive me my noobishness, but how do I apply it w/o compiling the whole thing from source...
<XCP2> and if this patch solves the issue, is this an ATI card issue then? so, would using a non-ATI card solve this memory hog problem?
<Hobbsee> XCP2: they have binaries there, in that ppa
<Hobbsee> and very likely - i've not seen it on my intel card
<Hobbsee> which you can install with gdebi, etc
<XCP2> so buying a new non-ATI video card will solve this problem and many others that will most likely come up not before long (from my experience)
<micahg> XCP2: the ATI file will generate .debs for you
<XCP2> micahg: huh? what do you mean?
<micahg> If you download the .sh file from ATI, you can generate .deb files for your ubuntu version
<XCP2> yes, I know that :)
<XCP2> we're talking about the patch I linked to above
<micahg> you were talking about upstream releases
<micahg> I know ATI released at least 1 version isince Jaunty was released
<micahg> 8.612
 * XCP2 checks
<XCP2> micahg: I have that installed.
<XCP2> Hobbsee: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/xserver-no-backfill/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/ ... which binaries should I use? AMD64 is clear to me, but the rest?
<Hobbsee> XCP2: it's probably easiest to add the entire repository listed on https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/xserver-no-backfill
<Hobbsee> seeing as that seems to only be for that patch
<Hobbsee> i don't know which binaries you actually need
<XCP2> oh... you mean adding these two lines starting with "deb" to my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Hobbsee> yes
<XCP2> thanks... I'll try that later :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<micahg1> morning
<micahg> anyone around running ff3.5?
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<micahg> good morning thekorn
<micahg> thekorn: do you have ff3.5 installed?
<thekorn> micahg, hi
<thekorn> no
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> morning dholbach
<micahg> are you running ff3.5?
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> micahg: nope
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<micahg> Is an app responsible for telling the OS that it handles a certain type of file?
<micahg> or is that centralized in a package?
<persia> micahg, That's a centralised system, with information provided per-package.  There's two ways to do it: one is the Debian MIME system, and the other is the XDG MIME system.  Packages are encouraged to use both.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> persia: is that for defaults or just that it can handle that type?
<persia> Yes.
<micahg> which one ? :)
<persia> More specifically, that it can handle that type, and that the defaults are selected based on the handlers.
<micahg> thanks persia
<persia> so, you might end up with different default behaviours depending on which packages are installed.
<leoquant> !sun java
<ubot4> Factoid 'sun java' not found
<persia> leoquant, sun-java5 or sun-java6 is probably more interesting
<leoquant> !sun-java6
<ubot4> Factoid 'sun-java6' not found
 * leoquant searching for sun-java update -13 bug
<leoquant> thats is sun java is not updated to -13 in hardy heron
<micahg> !info sun-java6 hardy
<leoquant> a major security update
<ubot4> micahg: Package sun-java6 does not exist in hardy
<persia> ubot4 isn't actually correct in this case.
<ubot4> persia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<micahg> hmmm ubot4 isn't quite bein truthful
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f6b56ecdc
<leoquant> i know there are 4 bugs reported
<persia> The issue is that it doesn't handle source packages.
<persia> !info sun-java6-jre hardy
<ubot4> persia: sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-07-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 6177 kB, installed size 14164 kB
<leoquant> update -7........ whow...
<leoquant> thx persia
<leoquant> : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/360414
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 360414 in sun-java6 "[Hardy] Sun Java JRE 6 badly needs security updates" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leoquant> breakfast and coffee first
<fredrik_> can anyone explain the process of reporting bugs at launchpad? I've reported bug #374185 but it never gets picked up?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374185 in ipsec-tools "racoon crashes when racoon.conf contains sainfo section for ipv6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374185
<Hew> anyone else get the flood of bugmail from the retracer? why does that happen?
<seb128> it has been cleaning coredumps from old duplicates
<seb128> no reason to keep those on the server they take server space and can contain private datas
<seb128> but agreed whoever ran the script could have sent an email notice before, I've pinged pitti about that already
<xteejx> Hey guys, can someone look at bug 118842 and bug 224903 please? I don't know where to go from here, am kind of stuck. Thank you :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 118842 in linux "Pre-Compiled Dazuko Modules for Ubuntu Kernels" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118842
<xteejx> Am Triaging them btw
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 224903 in linux "Annoyance - Disable blinking cursor during boot" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224903
<TheYeti> #224903 is kind of a petty bug but don't know what else you can do about it
<TheYeti> And #118842 I got no more clue than you on that one
<xteejx> TheYeti, Kinda stumped on both, don't like just leaving them in that state
<TheYeti> xteejx: You have 224903 in confirmed and everything else looks good on it
<xteejx> TheYeti, Cool. So just leave them both for now I assume?
<TheYeti> most I can say yea
<xteejx> cheers :)
<biggysmall> i need shell can anybody help me out with this
<biggysmall> i need shell can anybody help me out with this
<BUGabundo> biggysmall: hi. please don't repeat your self
<BUGabundo> what can we do for you?
<hggdh> pedro_, do you use Evolution?
<pedro_> hggdh: yeap, anything you want me to test?
<XCP2> hi. there's a bug in xorg in the newer versions of ubuntu that has not been fixed. however, there is a PPA on launchpad that apparently fixes the problem (not in clean way, but it's okay for me). Now my question: if I apply this PPA patch and some time later there is an official ubuntu patch for this problem, or any other update to xorg, will and can this newer update still be applied, although I manually changed my xorg some time before?
<hggdh> pedro_, I wrote an Apport evolution hook. Brian will test it a bit, and I would like to know if you are also willing to
<pedro_> hggdh: sure, saw your report with the info btw, where's the hook?
<hggdh> I will email you it
<hggdh> thanks, pedro_
<pedro_> hggdh: rock, thanks
<hggdh> bdmurray, thanks for the attachments -- with python and urllib2 and csv, it is *extremely* easy to run the test!
<bdmurray> hggdh: awesome!
<bdmurray> hggdh: it might also be interesting to check pidgin traces too
<BUGabundo> pidgin what?!
<hggdh> bdmurray, just get me another of these csv, and I will do it
<hggdh> BUGabundo, pidgin traces
<BUGabundo> hggdh: you know im a pidgin luver and tester
<BUGabundo> where can I help?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, I am testing a sanitising apport hook for evo -- I look at backtraces, and try to get out all email and IP addresses
<hggdh> it is still too early for general tests, I am still tweaking the code
<hggdh> but we might also use it for pidgin, and perhaps other packages. If, of course, it works ;-)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ping me if you neeed
<hggdh> will do
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-11
<hggdh> sigh. another tornado warning
<hggdh> brb. Or not...
<dholbach> good morning
<neoXsys> Ubuntu 9.04, Sound Control -> Recording, Recording buttons always remains false. :(
<neoXsys> Is that know Bug?
<neoXsys> Even code it self says the same :( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/193231/
<thekorn> good morning
<micahg> morning
<thekorn> and happy hug day everybody!
<thekorn> morning micahg
<micahg> I hugged 4 already :)
 * thekorn hugs micahg 
<pedro_> folks we're celebrating a hug day today! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090611 feel free to start triaging any bug of that list and if you have any questions please ask those in the channel
<pedro_> salut seb128
<seb128> pedro_: ola
<MagicFab> heya
<MagicFab> I am not sure how to report a bug about an application that crashes.
<MagicFab> Using ubuntu-bug I get the apport dialog right away... I want to open the app and only get apport when it crashes.
<MagicFab> Currently it crashes silently.
<MagicFab> What should I do ?
<MagicFab> The app is pencil, crashes when using export > Flash / SWF
<seb128> MagicFab: enable apport?
<persia> MagicFab, Is apport enabled?  Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<MagicFab> Hmm normally it's enabled on this system - duh! let me check.
<persia> (didn't enabling apport used to be done in /etc/default/apport or something?  Might it be worth documenting the old way for people doing -proposed testing on dapper or hardy?)
<neoXsys> Again, Ubuntu 9.04, Volume Applet -> Open Volume Control -> Recording, Recording Buttons always remains "FALSE", doesn't owner the users's choice.
<neoXsys> Is that know bug?
<persia> MagicFab, apport also has a preference to disable reports for a certain app&version, in case you've already reported the bug  I'm not sure where that's stored, but there would have been a checkbox.
<neoXsys> Even code says the same :(  Please look http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/193231/
<persia> neoXsys, You'd probably want to search LP to determine if it's a known bug: there's a large enough number that only a subset is usually known to the people in the channel at any given time.
<neoXsys> persia: Sure, That i will do, I just want to take chance because seb128 is here :)
<MagicFab> ok, so I am not crazy, I just hadn't enabled it in this system - tx. !!
<MagicFab> I guess I'll wait.. "Could not upload report data to crash database: <urlopen error timed out>"
<seb128> neoXsys: I think that's a duplicate yes
<seb128> we have a zillion of bugs about that interface and recording and nobody looking at those anyway
<seb128> so no real need to bother open this one on launchpad
<neoXsys> seb128: Thanks. Now let me search one and try to fix one :)
<bddebian> Boo
<neoXsys> seb128: This is the bug i am talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/299642
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 299642 in gnome-media "Microphone Capture ALWAYS muted" [Low,Confirmed]
<neoXsys> seb128: Which is already filed in Upstream http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=578174
<ubot4> Gnome bug 578174 in gst-mixer "gnome-volume-control mutes my audio" [Minor,New]
<seb128> ok
<neoXsys> neoXsys: Can we attach the Upstream to LP Bug?
<BUGabundo> seb128: hi. quick question if you can
<seb128> BUGabundo: hi, sure
<BUGabundo> seb128: what is the current karmic packages for bluetooth?
<neoXsys> seb128: Can we attach Upstream bug to LP bug?
<BUGabundo> I seem to have too many of them seb128
<seb128> neoXsys: yes, click on the text under the table to say it also concern and upstream project and copy the url
<seb128> BUGabundo: I've no clue about bluetooth but the goal is to move to gnome-bluetooth
<neoXsys> seb128: Thanks :)
<seb128> not sure if they are there yet though
<BUGabundo> yeah I noticed so in the blueprint seb128
<BUGabundo> but since I have both gnome, bluez, and bluetooth stack
<BUGabundo> I get a messy system
<neoXsys> seb128: But, can i use the "Also affects project" link?
<seb128> neoXsys: right
<bdmurray> leoquant: you should be able to renew your own membership in the desktop bugs team
<bdmurray> pedro_: I don't think bug 363500 should be fix released for jaunty do you?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 363500 in update-manager "update-manager jaunty partial upgrade exits silently" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363500
<bdmurray> pedro_: whoops, my bad
<pedro_> bdmurray: np
<bdmurray> Shouldn't it be Fix Released for karmic though?
<pedro_> does that version contains the build depends on the nvidia-common?
 * pedro_ looking 
<persia> I think it ought be fix released in jaunty: as it was claimed to be fied in 0.111.8, and jaunty-updates has 0.111.9
<bdmurray> right, so the jaunty task looks good, I'm curious about the karmic one
<bdmurray> I think it can be Fix Released...
<pedro_> bdmurray: well the build depend (on nvidia-common) is also on the  the karmic package, so yeap
<pedro_> fix released for me as well
<bdmurray> cool
<persia> Sufficiently versioned build-depend?
<bdmurray> seb128: Could you please remove me as an admin of the desktop bugs team?
<seb128> bdmurray: changed
<bdmurray> thanks
<bdmurray> asac: is the intrepid n-m task for bug 327053 fixed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 327053 in network-manager "Intrepid -> Jaunty upgrade kills NetworkManager" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327053
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aiccu/+bug/104590 <- its fixed but not yet in repo's ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 104590 in aiccu "AICCU halts during post-installation" [Medium,Fix committed]
<leoquant> bdmurray thx, but i'am not able to renew it, i have got no email.
 * leoquant takes a look at the launchpad page
<fccf> Greetings bug-team --- strange sitiuation ... running hardy ... trying to install build-essential and it keeps saying that there are missing dependincies... I have a Ubuntu 8.04 server install and it is saying that the necessary version isn't available for g++ --- see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/193576/   -- been using ubuntu for 4 years and I know I have a very regular install - and regular package list ... what's broken --- I'd co
<BUGabundo> fccf: that's more appropriated for #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-bugs is for triage
<BUGabundo> never the less I'll try to help
<persia> Hrm?  No, that's a bug.
<BUGabundo> I think you are using the CD as the main reop
<BUGabundo> *repo
<BUGabundo> check your Software Sources and remove it
<fccf> no I have removed the CD line .... Does it need to be there?
<BUGabundo> then you should be able to update and install
<BUGabundo> no need!
<BUGabundo> only if you do not have net
<persia> BUGabundo, But the CD should be self-contained: if build-essential is there, then all the dependencies ought be there (otherwise it's a bug)
<BUGabundo> bbl ! lunch
<BUGabundo> persia: there was a bug, that the package on the CD as not enough
<persia> Anyone else have a hardy system available?
<BUGabundo> but it was on pre-jaunty
<persia> BUGabundo, Ah.  Annoying.
<BUGabundo> it happened to me a few times
<fccf> already ran update - and I do have net and have checked everything I know
<BUGabundo> have to go. food awaits
<fccf> eat up BUGabundo
<fccf> persia: I have run apt-get update & apt-get upgrade ... at latest versions of everything hardy ... I actually think this is a bug based on 4 years as an ubuntu user ... I welcome any input
<persia> fccf, I think you're right it's a bug.  I don't have a hardy system handy to verify (although I might in a couple hours).
<persia> Basically, the trick is determining what changed that broke it, and fixing it.
<fccf> I will track down as much as I can in the next hour or so ... I will have some pastebins for the channel
<fccf> start with these http://paste.ubuntu.com/193603/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/193607/
<persia> fccf, Keep going down the stack until you find something that explains itself with more than "is not going to be installed"
<fccf> I think I found it ... hold on
<fccf> Couldn't find package g++-4.2-base
<persia> Aha!
<persia> Next, do an apt-cache search g++, and see what exists with -base.
<fccf> i did apt-cache search g++ |grep base --- is that right? still a very long list
<fccf> based base database ...
<fccf> it is there gcc-4.2-base - The GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
<persia> Odd, I wouldn't have expected a gcc-4.2-base without a g++-4.2-base.
<fccf> so it is named wrong in packages.gz?
<persia> No, more likely something else is wrong.
<fccf> I'll keep digging
<persia> apt-cache rdepends  g++-4.2-base may help
<persia> But I'm going to stop helping you with this now, in hopes that I can get to a hardy environment sooner, and help you more then :)
<asac> bdmurray: the upgrade issues are resolved without touching intrepid iirc
<fccf> ok see you in a bit
<fccf> lee@fccf-stream:~$ apt-cache rdepends g++-4.2-base /newline/ W: Unable to locate package g++-4.2-base
<persia> fccf, I got a hardy system up, although it turns out build-essential was already installed.  Which package were you trying to install that pointed at g++-4.2-base ?
<fccf> g++-4.2
<fccf> look at second paste
<fccf> 193607\
<persia> fccf, Which architecture are you using?
<fccf> see also http://paste.ubuntu.com/193627/
<fccf> from uname -a Linux fccf-stream 2.6.24-24-server #1 SMP Wed Apr 15 16:36:01 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> .24?
<BUGabundo> that's not jaunty is it ?
<fccf> no this system is hardy
<charlie-tca> should be hardy
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> using cutting edge makes me loose track of older versions
<persia> fccf, Hrm.  Try a dist-upgrade.  I think you got caught by the 4.2.3 -> 4.2.4 change.
<persia> (which is a known and partially solved, bug).
<fccf> does dist-upgrade take me to intrepid?
<persia> Not unless you change your sources.list.  It just tries to upgrade harder.
<BUGabundo> fccf: no
<persia> You have -updates and -security enabled, right?
<BUGabundo> fccf: update-manager -c or -d does upgrade you
<fccf> yes - lemme make make sure
<BUGabundo> IF, big IF, you have set it to Normal distro release and not LTS
<fccf> whoops security and updates were not checked ... reloading now
<fccf> I'm an Idoit .... thank you for your wasted time bug-team
<persia> fccf, What was the issue?
<fccf> i didn't have security or updates enabled
<fccf> that resolved everything
<persia> You still shouldn't have gotten into that situation, but it appears it was the known issue with the 4.2.3 -> 4.2.4 mess, or at least that there's nothing else to fix.  Thanks for confirming.
<fccf> build-essental is now installed --- now to compile
<fccf> again thanks guys
<BUGabundo> can some take a quick look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/386033 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386033 in macchanger "after install macchanger -> erro : subprocess post-install script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> neat bug
<charlie-tca> the install failed, so the removal fails too
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: actually I think install worked
<BUGabundo> let me ask
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: user reports he can run it!
<charlie-tca> that's good! but this is install failing, isn't it? subprocess post-install script returned error exit status 1
<charlie-tca> Something failed to complete
<persia> That's often a failure-to-configure, rather than a failure-to-install.
<BUGabundo> well he installed, used it
<charlie-tca> have him attach the log from /var/log/dpkg.log
<BUGabundo> when he tried to remove it, it failed
<charlie-tca> Since apport did not attach any
<charlie-tca> That might show what failed better
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.com/m3d374ec3
<charlie-tca> looks to me like it says it can't find it to remove it entirely.
<charlie-tca> Will synaptic package manager remove it?
<BUGabundo> I've asked the user to come here
<BUGabundo> hi alfatec
<alfatec> hi
<BUGabundo> alfatec: Will synaptic package manager remove it?
<alfatec> no
<alfatec> give the same error
<charlie-tca> uh-oh
<BUGabundo> alfatec: still have the apt-cache policy link around ?
<BUGabundo> alfatec: $ apt-cache policy macchanger
<charlie-tca> I can try to confirm it after I get this install done I'm running
 * BUGabundo still feels pastebinit should come on default install
<alfatec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193643/
<pedro_> hey micahg1, great work on the hug day ;-)
<bcurtiswx-mini> anyone here heard of the "hundredpapercuts" project??
<persia> bcurtiswx-mini, minimally.  All the bugs I've seen so far seemed to be asking for comment.
<BUGabundo> no idea what that is
<bcurtiswx-mini> persia, i have a bug that was randomly assigned to the one hunder paper cuts project and the launchpad page is very uninformational
<bcurtiswx-mini> anything against me removing that and asking what and why (since the changer didn't comment on the change?)
<persia> bcurtiswx-mini, I'd leave that to the hundredpapercuts folk.  I believe they are encouraging people to add papercuts tasks to bugs.
<bcurtiswx-mini> what is a "papercut" ?
<charlie-tca> It's the one hundred easy fix bugs to be done by release of karmic
<bdmurray> there was something about it on planet recently
<calc> bcurtiswx-mini: if you remove it may not get fixed for karmic, marking it means it will likely be fixed
<calc> at least aiui
<bcurtiswx-mini> hmm, ok.. just had red flag going up in my mind, because the person who assigned this bug to the paper cut project has almost no affiliations and i didn't know what papercutproject was
<bcurtiswx-mini> no big deal apparently :) thx
<bdmurray> I don't understand why they created a project though
 * calc has no idea how its implemented
<calc> bdmurray: isn't it being run by ivanca/
<calc> er ?
<bcurtiswx-mini> bug #359740 is the bug im talking about
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 359740 in gstreamer0.10 "Volume control should change slower when loud and faster when silent " [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359740
<calc> hmm i though the papercuts was supposed to just be a tag, but i haven't been following it closely
<persia> I'm not sure all the papercuts will get "fixed", but I presume they'll all at least get more attention than they would otherwise.
<calc> but there are 80 open bugs with that task so i guess it is the way they are doing it
 * persia is reminded of the phrase "death by a thousand cuts"
<BUGabundo> persia: :))
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping -- please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/193807/, this is how it is getting to be
<bdmurray> hggdh: outstanding!
<hggdh> still some cleanup to do, turned out to be more weird than I expected...
<micahg> does LP edge allow more than one file uploaded at a time?
<bdmurray> not edge or production
<micahg> so I guess I have to attach them 1 at a time
<bdmurray> unless apport-collect gets what you want
<micahg> nope, it's pngs
<BUGabundo> micahg: used to do
<BUGabundo> but theirs is /was a bug
<micahg> BUGabundo: can you confirm 386132?
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug 386132
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386132 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 renders certain pngs with wrong colors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386132
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> its BLUE
<micahg> try it in FF 3.0
<BUGabundo> testing
<BUGabundo> works
<micahg> :)
<BUGabundo> micahg: confirmed
<BUGabundo> let me test opera and chormium
<micahg> BUGabundo: can you confirm in LP?
<micahg> it's my bug :)
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> doesn't show the full page on chromium
<BUGabundo> OLOLOL
<BUGabundo> humm red is redish on chromium
<BUGabundo> micahg: humm
<BUGabundo> wait soemthig wrong here
<BUGabundo> you mean just the PNG or the full palet?
<BUGabundo> cause the pngs alone show OK
<micahg> png
<micahg> where?
<BUGabundo> well amrlima just said he fixed that same bug
<BUGabundo> but he lost link
<BUGabundo> asked him to come here
<BUGabundo> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27796267/square_glass_green.png
<BUGabundo> this is GREEN
<BUGabundo> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27796158/ff3.5Display.png
<BUGabundo> this is blue
<BUGabundo> so micahg I can't be sure I can confirm the bug
<micahg> BUGabundo: why not?
<micahg> it shows green for you in FF3.6?
<BUGabundo> I'm confused
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27796267/square_glass_green.png
<BUGabundo> does
<BUGabundo> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27796158/ff3.5Display.png
<BUGabundo> doesn't!
<amrlima> BUGabundo: micahg if you change in about:config just change gfx.color_management_mode from 2 to 0
<micahg> BUGabundo: the second one was a png I took of the display
<micahg> it shouldn't change
<amrlima> i think png's get back to normal
<BUGabundo> the 3.5 is BLUE
<BUGabundo> the green png is a scale of green
<micahg> amrlima: do I have to restart FF?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> about:config is usually real time
<amrlima> can't remember
<micahg> didn't work in 3.5, let me try 3.6
<amrlima> micahg: try to restart
<micahg> ok
<BUGabundo> let me test 3.5
<micahg> works :)
<amrlima> great :)
<micahg> so now what?
<micahg> Isn't it still a bug?
<micahg> what does that setting do?
<micahg> is it ati driver only?
<BUGabundo> looks the same to me on 3.5
<BUGabundo> nvidia here
<micahg> same with what BUGabundo
<micahg> BUGabundo: did you make the setting change?
<micahg> or by default was it ok?
<amrlima> I have ati
<BUGabundo> I did not change my about:config
<micahg> ok
<amrlima> I had the bug only with this pc
<micahg> amrlima: is that the only {PC with ati?
<amrlima> yes , the other is nvidia
<micahg> amrlima: gfx color managerment is disabled in ff3.0
<BUGabundo> UnreportableReason: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<BUGabundo> LOVE this ^^^^^
<micahg> It's not, it's from the dailies :)
<BUGabundo> why can I see the attachements without login !?!?!
<amrlima> BUGabundo: it's always been like that i think..
<BUGabundo> never noticed
<BUGabundo> I'm always logdin
<micahg> BUGabundo: it's already upstream
<micahg> mozilla bug 490537
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 490537 in GFX: Color Management "Colors in some PNG images are severely wrong" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=490537
<micahg> hggdh: can I mark my own bug triaged without confirmation if I found it upstream?
<bdmurray> Yes, that's reasonable.
<hggdh> yes
<micahg> ok, also would you classify a color rendering issue as medium in firefox or high?
<hggdh> does it block the user from seeing the frames?
<micahg> https://bug490537.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=374939
<micahg> for me it was just a color change
<micahg> but was counterintuitive in my web app
<hggdh> ugh!
<hggdh> real bad... I would go with high...
<BUGabundo> hggdh: no
<hggdh> no?
<BUGabundo> doesn't affect defaut browser
<micahg> what?
<micahg> it sure does in ff3.5
<BUGabundo> karmic still has 3.0 as default
<BUGabundo> I think
<hggdh> what BUGabundo means is ff3.5 is not the default appl
<BUGabundo> should change to 3.5 once final hit
<micahg> yes, but importance is per app
<BUGabundo> hggdh: yep
<micahg> ah
<BUGabundo> isn't it per audience?
<hggdh> still, it is worth it -- 3.5 is the replacement-to-be
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> medium ?
<micahg> Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users (estimated)
<micahg> ?
<hggdh> will have a severe impact later on... OTOH, this will be fixed upstream, so we can go with medium
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> oy vey
<micahg> I was thinking medium to begin with
<BUGabundo> only on ATI !?
<micahg> yeah, so
<BUGabundo> so not that big audience
<BUGabundo> I guess... then again if I was affected... it would be bad
<micahg> ??
<micahg> they are a major vendor
<hggdh> python regular expressions are... weird...
<micahg> It's at medium
<micahg> if FF3.5 becomes default and it's not fixed, I'll move to high
<BUGabundo> micahg: s/if/when/
<micahg> BUGabundo: assuming it gets released before October :)
<BUGabundo> ahhaha
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-12
<kklimonda|W810> hey
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda|W810 LOLOL
<BUGabundo> from the phone ?
<kklimonda|W810> Ya, I'm bored ;)
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> can you really read this ?
<BUGabundo> wasn't my dent enough to keep you busy for a while?
<kklimonda|W810> Whatever I do I can't setup gprs in Linux :-/
<kklimonda|W810> It's not that bad. but writing even with T9 is really irritating.
<kklimonda|W810> And I can't check identi.ca when I'm here ;)
<BUGabundo> heh
<kklimonda|W810> I really want a g1 phone :-/. I have to wait at least month more
<yoasif> i have a bug that may be an issue with two packages -- how do i add a second package to the bug?
<yoasif> BUGabundo: around?
<BUGabundo> yoasif: a bit more
<BUGabundo> yoasif: link for the bug?
<BUGabundo> "affects too"
<yoasif> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/+bug/386060
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386060 in seamonkey "[karmic] seamonkey menu hard to read with dust theme" [Undecided,New]
<yoasif> dusttheme
<yoasif> is what it also affects
<yoasif> i can't figure out how to add the affects to...
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> some devs really hate when you add another task
<yoasif> am i missing something really simple? :)
<BUGabundo> 'cause if latter one is invalid, they still get the mail
<BUGabundo> so better be sure you want to affect both
<yoasif> alright, i guess i'll just leave it alone
<yoasif> but i only see it with that theme
<BUGabundo> yoasif: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/+bug/386060/+distrotask
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386060 in seamonkey "[karmic] seamonkey menu hard to read with dust theme" [Undecided,New]
<yoasif> and that theme is included with ubuntu
<yoasif> ah thanks BUGabundo... i thought that distribution only meant distribution
<yoasif> BUGabundo: i don't really see how i can link to https://launchpad.net/dusttheme
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> just use ubuntu and then set dusttheme as the package
<yoasif> yeah, but dusttheme isn't a package in ubuntu
<yoasif> it's part of the themes package i guess
<BUGabundo> ahh
<mrooney> anyone have any idea what package this is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/368973 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 368973 in ubuntu "Volume control doesn't lower subwoofer volume on a Dell Inspiron 9300" [Medium,Triaged]
<Ampelbein> mrooney: could be a problem with the soundserver used? side note: a report that doesn't even have the correct package set can hardly be set to triaged, right?
<mrooney> Ampelbein: it is triaged pending the package which I assumed I'd get an answer to :)
<mrooney> It could have been slightly premature, though someone looking through triaged bugs would probably know the package
<Ampelbein> mrooney: sound chipset, mixer in use, soundsystem in use? not to be pedantic, but I think there is quite some information missing. just assume that the developers don't know what a inspiron 9300 laptop is, so give them as much detail as possible.
<mrooney> Ampelbein: oh yes good call, I've attached lspci
<cwillu> mrooney, I think the point is that triaged implies that sort of work has already been done.  Spending time retagging bugs to the correct package isn't the best use of the time of someone who is looking through triaged bugs :)
<mrooney> yeah, I've set back to Confirmed
<Rammler1983> hallo, i can't log in after installing the latest ati driver
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola micahg!
<snadge> corrupted sound, pulseaudio pidgin
<snadge> err i meant to plug that into google ;)
<persia> heh :)
<snadge> known issue though surely
<persia> I hadn't heard of it: I'd think that it ought just work.
<snadge> doesnt always do it.. weird, just sometimes the sound comes through with a static/scratchy sound
<persia> Only sometimes?  Does that happen for all alerts, or just pidgin?
<snadge> only sometimes, and just pidgin as far as i can tell
<snadge> intel onboard audio
<persia> Odd.
<snadge> i think some of the pulse devs are aware of it, and they blamed ubuntu of course
<snadge> instead of working with you guys to fix it
<persia> Well, that might be it.  every single implementation of "intel onboard audio" seems to be different, and it seems to have more special-case config patches for ALSA than anything else.
<snadge> yeah, they're totally shoddy
<persia> Hrm.  That doesn't help much.  Be nice if the specific issue could be tracked in a bug clearly.
<snadge> or more to the point, implemented rather randomly
<persia> implemented randomly.  Some of them happen to be quite good.
<persia> (well, as good as one might expect from that class of amp, etc.)
<thekorn> good morning
<thekorn> hmm, who is running this script to mass mark this compiz bugs?
<thekorn> as duplicates, that is
<thekorn> I hope it's a script, and not somebody going crazy clicking through the web UI
<micahg> dups of 99740?
<micahg> bug 99740
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 99740 in firefox-3.1 "[MASTER] Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99740
<thekorn> no, Imeant bug 131679
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "Crash inside doPoll()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131679
<micahg> ah
<micahg> thekorn: is it the retracing service?
<thekorn> micahg, no, looks like someone is running a script
<neoXsys> Question: How to changes the Bug status from "Unknown" to "Triaged"? Is that required any authorization?
<neoXsys> Or am i missing something?
<persia> neoXsys, It requires being a member of bug control.  If you believe a bug to be triaged, and you're not a member, feel free to ask someone to mark it so here.
<neoXsys> persia: Ok, Yesterday i have done everything for bug, but could not do changed it to "Triged", But in morning i have checked that bug has been "Triged" So, i was curious about that :)
<neoXsys> persia: Now, How to become part of Bug Control Squad?
<persia> Start by reading the links in the /topic :)
<neoXsys> persia: Thanks for the link. Give me some time to get back :)
<BUGabundo> bons dias
<BUGabundo> any one has anything to add to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/386261 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386261 in malone "bugs get a mail about pre-dupes bugs are going to be marked as dupes of it" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> any one has that cups / ps bug ?
<BUGabundo> it went into to karmic e jaunty proposed and is messing some scanners (I think)
<skyfolly> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/279693 is this kinda bug solved, i am getting the same thing under 9.04
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 279693 in linux "Regression Sata hard disk unable to mount after upgrade 2.6.27 generic kernel" [Undecided,New]
<skyfolly> tried different MB, rams, sata cables, HDs, still the same thing, i am sure it is a bug in the kernel
<skyfolly> even different PCs
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.2.14+debian-2ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> since when do you carry debian packages?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/386349
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386349 in exaile "exaile lost ability to control Volume from tray icon" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx-mini> wow
<bcurtiswx-mini> neat :P
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx-mini: hi. no really!
 * BUGabundo thinks of greping the archive and filing a massive bug
<bcurtiswx-mini> lol, how many devs would you piss off?
<bcurtiswx-mini> but yeah, i'd test the bug but i won't be back home until August 8th.. im on work travel this summer in Colorado
<BUGabundo> LOL
<bcurtiswx-mini> right now visiting fam in New York
<bcurtiswx-mini> ok, bio done :P
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/382852/comments/2 -> debian repackaged orig.tar.gz to drop upstream-shipped debian/-directory.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 382852 in exaile "Please merge exaile 0.2.14+debian-2 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: in that case the +debian describes that the tarball was repacked.
<BUGabundo> ahhh thanks Ampelbein
<theyeti> Anyone want to take a look at bug #386366   This would be more of a support question than a bug per se wouldn't it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386366 in xorg "Xubuntu moves dialogs below screen edge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386366
<theyeti> nvm, just confirmed it.
<theyeti> If I am able to confirm a bug what all information do I need to make sure is in the bug report before changing the status?  (ie #386366   btw, I am new to how ubuntu triages bugs and their process)
<BUGabundo> bug 386366
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386366 in xorg "Xubuntu moves dialogs below screen edge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386366
<BUGabundo> theyeti: change status to what?
<theyeti> confirmed or should I just leave it as new?
<BUGabundo> is it your bug?
<theyeti> no.   So just leave it as new then?
<hggdh> theyeti, if you can reproduce it, then go ahead and mark as confirmed. Also please add a comment stating what you did to reproduce and the version(s) of the package(s) involved (if different from the reporter's version)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: apport-collect or is it a bit too much?
<theyeti> Thanks hggdh. :)   This is much different that working on bugs with like a single project and a small user/developer base.
<hggdh> BUGabundo, I did not look at he bug itself (just got home), so: apport-collect *might* be used, as long as we change the package from xubuntu to something specific
<hggdh> sigh. It is already xorg
<BUGabundo> yep
<theyeti> would it be a different package than xorg since it isn't restricted to just xubuntu?
<hggdh> theyeti, probably
<hggdh> like -- say -- compiz
<theyeti> Cool thanks
<theyeti> Will hopefully ask fewer dumb questions as I get more use to it.  Thanks for the help you guys. :)
<hggdh> theyeti, thank you for helping, and keep asking questions whenever you have then
<theyeti> Well, beneficial to everyone.   bugs get triaged and I get something to do at work in the middle of the night and when i'm bored
<hggdh> heh
<rCanastro> Hello every1
<MaxMax> Hi, I have a couple of bugs to submit for ubuntu 9.04 client
<MaxMax> installer process part of the os
<MaxMax> bug 1 #  The installer will not use "UPN" names j.smith@123.com as a user name
<ubot4> MaxMax: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<mrooney> bdmurray: re bug 379246, do Karmic bugs still belong in HAL if it is being deprecated?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379246 in hal "ubuntu9.10 cannot find blackberry 7230" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379246
<kakemann> it seems audacious is broken in karmic right now because bug #383307 isn't in karmic yet
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383307 in audacious-plugins "Please merge audacious-plugins 2.0.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383307
<kakemann> how long does it usually take before the package is availible?
<randomaction> kakemann: when I requested merge sponsorships, they were typically processed within several days
<kakemann> ok, I guess I'll have to wait then :)
<bdmurray> mrooney: I'm not certain but was hoping pitti would know best
<micahg1> bdmurray: can I PM?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-13
<BUGabundo> bem bou nanar. ate amanha
<theyeti> So if I tried to do an apport-collect on a package and set the wrong permissions on it how do I change them?   every time I try to run apport-collect now it just gives me a 401 unauthorized error.  And google isn't giving me any help
<theyeti> nevermind, figured it out
<sroecker> I have attached a patch for bug 345080, how do I get a dev to look at it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 345080 in libv4l "iSight camera images have green/purple tint" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345080
<james_w> sroecker: hey
<sroecker> james_w, hi
<james_w> the best way would be to contact this guy: http://hansdegoede.livejournal.com/3636.html
<james_w> I've no real way of knowing whether your patch makes sense, but he definitely will
<james_w> I can't find a bug tracker for that project though
<sroecker> he wrote the patch, but it didn't get included in jaunty
<james_w> ah
<james_w> it's in karmic?
<sroecker> no
<james_w> ok
<james_w> is it taken from a new upstream release?
<sroecker> it's from a test package he uploaded to a bugtracker
<james_w> ah, ok
<sroecker> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=571772#c10
<ubot4> Gnome bug 571772 in gst-plugins-good "Possible issue with v4l2src and libv4l different way of ordering formats" [Normal,Needinfo]
<sroecker> I just extracted the patch and it worked for me
<james_w> can you stick that link in the bug and subscribe the sponsors team?
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<james_w> then to get it in to jaunty you would need https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<james_w> nice work though
<sroecker> ok, I will try
<sroecker> just fund that libv4l-0.5.98 fixes the bug
<james_w> sroecker: thanks
<james_w> sorry for not reading the bug more carefully earlier
<sroecker> james_w, np, thanks for the help
<james_w> sroecker: why did you set it to Fix Released?
<james_w> I don't think that version is in karmic yet is it?
<sroecker> james_w, because i found that 0.5.98 fixed it
<sroecker> no, but for karmic it can be still updated(?)
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> but Fix Released means that it is already fixed
<james_w> you closed the bug, no-one will look at it :-)
<sroecker> oh ok, I read in bug triaging that I should set it to fix released when there is a upstream version that fixes it
<james_w> nope, only when that upstream version lands in Ubuntu
<james_w> filing a bug in Debian might help to get this fixed in karmic quicker, have you done that before?
<sroecker> oh I misinterpreted that. No, not yet
<james_w> if you file a wishlist bug in Debian saying there is a new upstream version available then there's a fair chance that it will be updated there and we can just sync the fixed package to karmic
<james_w> just leaving us the SRU to do
<sroecker> ok, I will do that
<james_w> thanks
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<BUGabundo> ?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/386795
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386795 in file-roller "Extract multiple file archive fails on a Samba share" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> check plz :)
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> looking
<BUGabundo> I would say wrong pacage
<BUGabundo> its a bug on gvfs
<BUGabundo> its changing a lot, and prob messing other apps
<BUGabundo> you better upstream it to gnome
<virtuald> did sound break for anyone else?
<virtuald> i think it broke yesterday
<virtuald> karmic, thought i asked in +1
<BUGabundo> virtuald: working here
<virtuald> ok
<BUGabundo> haven't reboot dough after latest batch of upgrades
<BUGabundo> didn't see anything on +1
<BUGabundo> I'm so tired I assumed *this* was +1
<virtuald> :)
<BUGabundo> :\\
<virtuald> me too except the tierdness
<virtuald> before the reboot some sound was working
<dupondje> sound working here :P
 * BUGabundo checks for updates again
<virtuald> dinners ready
<dupondje> BUGabundo: why u think its gvfs bug ? Cause with unrar it just works :D
<virtuald> i have two soundcards
<virtuald> afk
<BUGabundo> virtuald: better check with pavucontrol
<BUGabundo> dupondje: just common sense... seen it before
<dupondje> BUGabundo: file-roller seems to copy the extracting file to /home/user/.cache/fd-*
<dupondje> fr* it is
<dupondje> it only copies the .rar file and not the rest
<BUGabundo> no idea
<dupondje> so thats a file-roller bug ?
<BUGabundo> upstream the bug
<BUGabundo> better chance of having it looked at
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> to many bugs for it @ gnome :P
<BUGabundo> do has you see fit
<BUGabundo> if you don't upstream, and wait for another triager, you may not see that fixed in time for KK
<virtuald> yeah the output device got changed
<dupondje> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585680
<dupondje> there :D
<ubot4> Gnome bug 585680 in general "Unable to extract files multiple-rar archive from gvfs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<virtuald> now how do I find out what did change my output device?
<BUGabundo> virtuald: you don't. you fix it and hope it stays like that
<virtuald> i was afraid so
<dtchen> virtuald: are you running fully updated karmic?
<virtuald> yes
<dtchen> virtuald: what was the last application you used that accessed the audio device?
<virtuald> flash plugin i think
<dtchen> hmm, was the migrated sink a hotplugged usb audio device?
<virtuald> no, it's intel-hda and ens1371
<virtuald> integrated and pci
<virtuald> but ens1371 disappeared
<dtchen> have you ever used the gnome-volume-control-pulse alongside pavucontrol? that would cause your symptom.
<virtuald> i didn't know there was such a thing
<virtuald> it's not installed
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo in a more appropriate channel :p
<BUGabundo> better
<BUGabundo> don't want to us both get kicked
<cwillu> nah, this isn't a flash issue, the monitors just don't want to stay off
<BUGabundo> ahh yes
<BUGabundo> I remmeber one that came up around beta
<BUGabundo> with a X change
<BUGabundo> and wrong EDIs from monitors
<BUGabundo> not getting standby codes
<cwillu> it's not that it won't go in to power saving, it just won't stay in power saving
<BUGabundo> it wake up ?
<BUGabundo> humm I had that
<BUGabundo> after the timeout for DIMing, when it was supposed to standby it would go full bright
<cwillu> yep
<BUGabundo> and only a few minuts latter stanby
<BUGabundo> fixed on karmic
<dtchen> virtuald: what do you mean by "disappeared"?
<cwillu> odd
<BUGabundo> actually karmic seems to have a great powermanagment
<cwillu> here, it'll stay on for hours and hours
<virtuald> dtchen: it disappeared from pavucontrol
<dtchen> virtuald: the sink itself disappeared?
<virtuald> it wasn't listed, i didn't look too hard to see if alsa saw it.
<virtuald> but it's back so i hope it doesn't happen again
<BUGabundo> cwillu: care to try a livecd karmic or kernel mainline?
<dtchen> virtuald: so the intended sink was your ens1371?
<virtuald> yes
<dtchen> virtuald: then that's not a pa issue; pa will fallback to the avaliable devices
<dtchen> available*
<virtuald> well maybe pa should remember that i used to have es1371 as default ;)
<dtchen> if your ens1371 card wasn't being detected, i venture you were experiencing a codec reset/init bug, which is often hardware-based
<virtuald> ok
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I'm actually running a karmic kernel to avoid that lovely ext4 crasher :p
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> still seeing the power porb
<BUGabundo> ?
<cwillu> yes
<BUGabundo> then its GPM bug
<cwillu> I have to say, jaunty was not the best release ever :)
<BUGabundo> but was better then some LOL
<BUGabundo> karmic so far is looking good
<cwillu> indeed
<BUGabundo> but still a long way to go, and lots of time to be able to mess it
 * BUGabundo recall UM and N-OSD
 * BUGabundo waves guud bye /part
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-14
<soreau> Can someone help me file this bug? http://pastebin.com/m14c52dca Jaunty shipped with compiz-0.8.2 except this package got left behind
<soreau> This happened with Intrepid too, same package, wrong version but mvo fixed it pretty quickly
<cwillu> soreau, help in what way?
<cwillu> I'm tempted to say "just file a bug", but I expect there's something I'm missing here :)
<micahg> Could there be anything private in /var/log/apt/term.log?
<micahg> ping hggdh
<micahg> Could there be anything private in /var/log/apt/term.log?
<Hobbsee> doesn't look like it
<Hobbsee> based on what mine says, anyway
<micahg> ok
<persia> Conceivably one could expose something through a particularly annoying maintainer script, but it's very unlikely.
<micahg> ok, I was just wondering because I think this is the first time I requested someone post their term log
<micahg> wanted to avoid privacy issues
<ash211> I'd like to had a bit of info to the wiki but I'm not sure where to put it
<ash211> the link is http://intellinuxgraphics.org/how_to_report_bug.html
<ash211> with good information about the -intel driver
<ash211> is there somewhere specific on the wiki where this could be included?
<BUGabundo> a bit OT but if anyone needs it: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<BUGabundo> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> nixternal: stupid question: why did you accept me on brainbird but bloked me on identica?
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<BUGabundo> nixternal: wrong button? unsub vs block ?
<nixternal> how did I block you on identi.ca?
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> BUGabundo: I think that is some kind of bug, I can't unblock you
<BUGabundo> nixternal: you did! I tried to sub to you and couldn't
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> can't or don't want too ? eheheh
<nixternal> there is "Unblock" under Subscrib/Unsubscribe, and I can't do anything with it
<BUGabundo> please ping @evan on that
<BUGabundo> are you login?
<nixternal> yup, cuz I just subscribed to you
<BUGabundo> humm so you can sub to someone and still have them blocked ... makes (no) sense
<nixternal> haha, right
<nixternal> I want to know how you got blocked
<BUGabundo> I have no idea
<BUGabundo> maybe at some point you tried to unsub me ?
<BUGabundo> or over XMPP ?
<BUGabundo> like block BUGabundo bla bla
<BUGabundo> lol
<nixternal> I don't unsub/block anybody though
<nixternal> as I don't follow it as much as many people do, so I don't get annoyed by people :)
<nixternal> If I can follow Barack Obama and not block him, I can follow you :p
<BUGabundo> nixternal: s/evand/evan/
<nixternal> argh
<BUGabundo> eheehehheheh
<BUGabundo> delete the previous one too
<nixternal> oh cool, didn't know you could do that
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<BUGabundo> you don't (really) use it that much, do you ?
<BUGabundo> I spend a life and an half there
<BUGabundo> nixternal: don't worry too much! I'm folloing you from brainbird... unless you block me there too :)
<nixternal> hahaha, i want to know how and why you got blocked...i do not get it
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> imagine my surprised when I noticed I wasn't following you anymore
<BUGabundo> went to your profile, subs. refresh the page, and still nothing
<BUGabundo> tried to reply to you, and messages failed to appear.
<BUGabundo> I gathered I was blocked
<nixternal> probably got you on a drunken binge one night :p
<nixternal> which is weird, the only time I block is on twitter when they are those stupid people trying to get a ton of followers
<BUGabundo> nixternal: any idea what making my kmail start up as FullScreen? I know its compiz doing, but can't put my finger on it
<BUGabundo> its the only app doing so.
<askand1> Is there a bugreport about the issue that the real name the user fills in under the installation is not saved as a real named in the preferences afterward? Sounds like a papercut bug ;)
<askand1> Forumthread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1187182
<askand1> kklimonda: hi! is there a debugpackage for transmission 1.71? can't find it in your PPA :O
<kklimonda> askand1: heh, I have it prepared but forgot to upload before I went for a holiday
<askand1> ok :)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<kklimonda> askand1: something is crashing again? ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: holidays?
<BUGabundo> why have I not heard anything about that?
<askand1> kklimonda: afraid so ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you don't live in poland? :P
<BUGabundo> no, portugal
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it explains a lot ;)
<kklimonda> askand1: i've uploaded package, it will build in few minutes
<kklimonda> askand1: when does it crash?
<kklimonda> (I think 3 or 4 crashes are going to be fixed in 1.72)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: we had 2 holidays here
<askand1> kklimonda: I am not sure as usual :P I leave it on while I'm away for a couple of hours and when I return it has crashed
<kklimonda> askand1: heh
<kklimonda> askand1: btw, I have moved transmission to https://edge.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/+archive/backports for now
<kklimonda> I'll try to get access to transmissionbt team this week so I don't have to keep them all in my ppa..
<superm1> Hi guys, i just wanted to make some general comments. I've seen some bug mail from triagers who are *not* reading the bugs and just adding general responses
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/386991 is an example of this
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386991 in ubiquity "Install menu item still shows on installed system." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<superm1> sure this particular case the bug itself isn't the highest quality, but this is not the response that a user should be getting about that bug
 * BUGabundo reads
<BUGabundo> superm1: LOL
<BUGabundo> well he _tried_
<BUGabundo> superm1: let me see if I get some one on +1 with a fresh vm
<BUGabundo> so that bug can be confirmed or cantreproduce
<superm1> yeah, but what he did could just as well have been accomplished by a bot is what i'm getting at. i just want to make sure that when new people are joining these triage teams they understand that THEY are what the value add is in being a triager
<superm1> that's definitely the behavior of the installer, it installs a .desktop file into the system-administration menu
<superm1> (it's expected behavior)
<BUGabundo> superm1: not *after* it is installed
<BUGabundo> that's the bug he is reporting
<BUGabundo> superm1: unfor new triagers want to make big numbers instead of better quality bugs
<BUGabundo> its an hard thing to manage, as long as we need more and more triaggers
<superm1> ah that makes more sense then on why the bug is being reported.
<superm1> right
<BUGabundo> superm1: LOL... wasn't it obvious?
<BUGabundo> or is the bad english that is only understood by ppl that talk the same way ?
<superm1> the bad english does throw you off a bit
<BUGabundo> not me, in this case...
<BUGabundo> as I said, I can relate to him
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> many many times ppl don't _get_ what I'm trying to say, even if it is obvious to me
<superm1> :) okay. thanks for takin a look
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> didn't helped much
<BUGabundo> superm1: and the reporter is not even a new user
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~tdziedz2
<BUGabundo>               Member since:       2007-11-04
<BUGabundo> he is almost as older as me on LP
<BUGabundo> hey chrisccoulson
<superm1> yeah  perhaps he just doesn't file bugs a lot
<chrisccoulson> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> well 17 aint that low either
<BUGabundo> superm1: he is an happy user :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-14
<bcurtiswx> Is anyone going to hate me if I got an iPad?
<kermiac> anyone else having rendering issues in FF using LP edge? Using edge server I get http://imgbin.org/images/1847.png. If I temporarily disable edge it renders properly - http://imgbin.org/images/1848.png
<kermiac> FYI - if anyone cares, I asked in #launchpad. edge has broken css. fix has landed and will be re-rolled with the next edge rollout
<baptistemm> hi there
<ddecator> hi baptistemm
<saby> nigelb: Hi Jasneet here
<om26er> since Karmic when I disconnect the charger of my netbook the battery status goes to full :( how do I where the bug lies?
<om26er> there are so many things here, gnome-power-manager, upower, kernel, and maybe acpi-support so I cant think what it can be
<om26er> upower could be ruled out as it was not in Karmic but the problem was there...
<drew212> ddecator: are you around?
<espen77> empathy in lucid seem to be acting up, it freezes but dont show anything is wrong. Others see you as offline but empathy shows it is online. need to kill telepathy before restarting empathy as a temperary fix. was planning on filing a bug on this, but there was already 500 bugs for empathy and 200 for telepathy...to many for checking if it already exist
<bcurtiswx> good morn all
<hggdh> morn bcurtiswx
<brunogirin> Hi all, I'm currently looking at bug 593578 and am wondering how to take it forward. Presumably, the user would need to be able to find what process causes the performance problem but I'm not sure what to ask in order to get that information.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 593578 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "impossibile due sessioni attive... (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593578
<seb128> brunogirin, you could ask if the screensaver is running
<seb128> could be a 3d screensaver on the other session
<brunogirin> seb128: yes it could be but how would the user know whether this is running in the other session? ps would tell you but to do that, he'd need to open a terminal and from what he says, once the system is unresponsive, he can't do very much; maybe ask him to run s short script that gather ps output every 5 seconds in the background to find what causes it?
<seb128> well try asking him to turn off the screensaver setting
<seb128> or to delay it to 15 minutes or so
<seb128> so he can see if that works better
<brunogirin> seb128: thanks, I'll see what I can do; but shouldn't the screensaver be disabled on the session that is not active on the grounds that it doesn't have control of the screen?
<seb128> it should
<seb128> I'm not sure it is though
<brunogirin> seb128: the only way to find out is to find the process that causes the problem; I think something like this could help: ps -eo uid,pid,ppid,%cpu,%mem,args --sort -%cpu | head -5
<seb128> or ask to open the system monitor and see what eats cpu
<Vork> Hi, I am new to this and was wondering if bug tracking is a good starting point to help out the development of Ubuntu
<brunogirin> seb128: same problem as with running a command: if the whole desktop is unresponsive, he won't be able to open the system monitor
<brunogirin> Vork: dealing with bugs is certainly a very good way to help out, thanks :-)
<Vork> ok thanks :)
<om26er> Vork, you could always ask here if you need any help.
<Vork> ok, i am joining right now, i am reading over the code of conduct
<seb128> brunogirin, get it running before getting the issue and wait for it to start
<brunogirin> seb128: thanks, will do something along those lines, hopefully I'll manage to explain that clearly enough in Italian ;-)
<qense> vish: Thank you for your awesome work on the mentors project! You've really done a lot of work.
<qense> vish: Bruno Girin has sent a mail addressed to the both of us in which he said that although he is now confident to triage bugs on his own he doesn't have the time to be active in the Bug Squad.
<brunogirin> qense: well, I can be active occasionally but not as much as I was planning to :-)
<qense> hello brunogirin!
<qense> brunogirin: That's fine, just contribute at the level you want.
<brunogirin> qense: hello! thanks for your reply to my email
<qense> You're a volunteer after all and we are happy with anything you do for Ubuntu.
<brunogirin> qense: well, there's always this pesky thing called work getting in the way :-) Anyway, I found a way to contribute that should suit me better: I'm going to adopt the shotwell package
<qense> brunogirin: Happy to hear someone's adopting the default photo manager-to-be. Thank you!
<vish> hey, qense , brunogirin
<vish> brunogirin: you can also get into BC , via upstream dev
<brunogirin> qense: I might need help once it actually becomes the default ;-)
<qense> brunogirin: If you are going to adopt Shotwell I think you really should apply for Bug Control membership, though.
<qense> Especially considering you are doing upstream work I think you will make a good chance.
<brunogirin> vish, qense: ok, will do
<qense> great!
<vish> brunogirin: "If you are an upstream developer or bug triager for an upstream project contact Jorge Castro"  from > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<qense> jcastro! ^^
<qense> jcastro: Rejoice (and wake up if you still have to)! We've got an adopter for Shotwell!
<vish> qense: yeah , that was a lot of backlog in the team :)
<qense> vish: You really are awesome! :D Was it a lot of work to do?
<vish> qense: took nearly 6 hrs ;)
<qense> So yes it as.
<vish> qense: i doubt a few of the students will reply, some of them had applied a long while ago
<bcurtiswx> 6 hours of volunteer time: priceless
<vish> i'm gonna suck it all out of micahg ;p
<qense> vish: It is good we give them a chance to still reply anyway. If not, that's mostly a pity for us since we might have lost potential bug triagers.
 * micahg wonders what vish has in mind
<vish> oh!
 * vish vampire ;)
<vish> qense: micahg pinged me yesterday for a student , and saw the pending list , thought it was time it got cleared :)
<qense> It waws time it got cleared indeed, but man, what a lot of workt hat must have been.
<vish> the tough part was figuring out the TZ , some had given the time in their own TZ converting it to UTC was irritating :/
<qense> yeah
<jcastro> qense: woo hoo!
<jcastro> brunogirin: awesome, we should see a bunch of bugs for shotwell coming in when we start daily builds!
<brunogirin> jcastro: yes I bet! if we can ask people to test the hell out of it in the beta phase, that would be good too
<bcurtiswx> whats the diff on CD between fspot and shotwell?
<brunogirin> Another question, on bug 590182: I can't reproduce as my locale is English so should I ask the reporter for a screenshot in order to demonstrate the bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 590182 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "Publish button text cut off in Russian locale (affects: 1) (heat: 2906)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590182
<hggdh> brunogirin: it is a good idea
<Vork> Ok I am trying to follow the steps to getting a bugsquad mentor.  How do I setup an Ubuntu Wiki-page?
<brunogirin> hggdh: thanks, done
<qense> Vork: When you go to <http://wiki.ubuntu.com/> and make sure you are logged in your (nick) name should be in the top right corner. Clicking on that should bring you to your wiki page.
<qense> If it doesn't exist yet you can create it then.
<brunogirin> qense: doesn't that direct you to your preferences?
<qense> aw
<qense> let me check
<qense> yes it does
<qense> My bad!
<brunogirin> Vork: alternatively, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/[your name], at which point it will tell you that the page doesn't exist and ask you if you want to create it. Select the HomepageTemplate and it will open an editor where you can create your page
<qense> Vork: After you've done what brunogirin said, make sure to add your wiki page to your Launchpad profile.
<brunogirin> Vork: and if you want an example of what to put in, you can plagiarise this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Qense ;-)
<qense> Feel free to plagiarise, as long as your story is original! :)
<Vork> brunogirin, thank you
<Vork> qense : will do
<qense> Vork: good!
<simar> qense, hi
<simar> qense, i'm your student for mentorship
<simar> qense, i have read your email
<simar> qense, well that was a good introduction of ours ...
<simar> qense, are you online qense
<qense> hello simar
<qense> I wasn't paying attention to IRC, that's the reason for my late response.
<qense> simar: How are you doing?
<qense> Have you already started looking at some bugs, or do you want to do that together?
<vish> qense: indicator-applet fail? ;)
<vish> rather messaging menu ..
<qense> vish: I was marked as Busy, which suppresses the notifications, I suppose.
<vish> ah
<vish> chrisccoulson: hi are you fully busy till FF update is done? or able to take on a student for bugsquad mentoring?
<folecr> I'm seeing  emacs (GTK GNU emacs) going unresponsive. However, I'm not able to figure out exactly when this happens, but is seems to become unresponsive after some compiz operations. It looks like simply clicking on the gtk menu buttons get emacs responsive again. Is there a way to file a useful bug about this?
<vish> Vork: oops! pressed the wrong button! could you re-apply :s
 * vish probably needs sleep 
<BUGabundo> ahah vish
<brunogirin> folecr: I suppose file it as you describe it, maybe be careful about detailing the steps to reproduce the bug
<anothernewbie> Can anybody name a website that Is a Great place for hosting my terminal log?
<anothernewbie> That I can give a link to I Have a bug?
<anothernewbie> anyone?
<micahg> anothernewbie: attach it as a text file to the bug
<dgtombs> anyone here know anything about acpi?
<micahg> dgtombs: the troubleshooting wiki has some stufff
<dgtombs> micahg: thanks, already looked at that. trying to work on backlight bugs
<dgtombs> that page has zero information on that
<dgtombs> perhaps i'll make a DebuggingBacklight page with whatever info i find?
<micahg> dgtombs: sure
<dgtombs> now i just need to find an expert on acpi since i know nothing:)
<hggdh> all: EEEBotu will be restarted for a kernel upgrade in 3 minutes. I shouldbe back in another 2 minutes
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-15
<hggdh>  all: EeeBotu is back. Thank you for the patience.
<crimsun_> thanks
<trinikrono> hey bugs should this be marked fix commited?
<trinikrono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/471295
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 471295 in gparted (Ubuntu) "Gparted does not start (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<micahg> trinikrono: no
<trinikrono> i had a feeling though, should it be invalid then?
<micahg> trinikrono: idk what global menu is
<micahg> trinikrono: if it's in archive then it should probably be changed to that package otherwise invalid
<trinikrono> okie a next one, should this be wishlist bug 356285
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 356285 in gparted (Ubuntu) "Gparted window does not fit on 1024x600 screen (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356285
<micahg> trinikrono: k, can you verify if it's still valid?
<ddecator> dang, micahg beat me to it :p
<micahg> ddecator: you're busy making a patch :)
<ddecator> micahg: haha, well it's test building now :)
<trinikrono> micahg: you sure move fast dont you lol
<micahg> trinikrono: what do you mean?
<ddecator> trinikrono: comes with practice :)
<trinikrono> i just asked the reporter to try on lucid
<trinikrono> and i see you put it wishlist already
<micahg> trinikrono: yeah, that's the easy part :)
<ddecator> importance is usually easy, it's getting it ready to be marked triaged that requires the most work
<micahg> !responses | trinikrono
<ubot2> trinikrono: response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ddecator> i really should learn what factoids are available
<micahg> !factoids
<ubot2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> ddecator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Factoids
<ddecator> haha, thanks micahg, i tried to find something like that before
<micahg> ddecator: nigelb and I made it on Sunday (he posted)
<ddecator> micahg: ah, that's why i couldn't find it. thanks for the work :)
<ddecator> and you as well nigelb
<micahg> trinikrono: either this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Needing%20testing%20in%20the%20development%20release or this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs would have been better
<trinikrono> aha
<trinikrono> i tend to hunt the older bugs
<trinikrono> so ill keep that one
<micahg> trinikrono: then it's a good idea to remember/bookmark those responses :)
<ddecator> trinikrono: and the firefox addon lets you save them for easy use :)
<micahg> trinikrono: https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<ddecator> thanks micahg, it takes a minute just for FF to open for me atm...
<trinikrono> hold it a little
<trinikrono> im not home
<trinikrono> im by my parents
<ddecator> trinikrono: a lot of us use that addon, so we can give you the link again later :)
<micahg> trinikrono: the conversations are logged on irclogs.ubuntu.com, so you can look it up later
<ddecator> or that too
<trinikrono> ok will go
<trinikrono> goodnight all ima head in
<ddecator> g'night trinikrono
<nigelbabu> did we talk last meeting about the "I want to join" mails?
<nigelbabu> I have a vague feeling that we talked about it
<ddecator> not sure if the meeting i was at was the last one...
<ddecator> nigelbabu: what about it?
<nigelbabu> well, if I remembered, I wouldn't be asking would I :p
<nigelbabu> haha, I forgot what we talked about
<nigelbabu> I vaguely remember some alternative to mailing to the mailing list
 * nigelbabu pokes hggdh
<ddecator> nigelbabu: didn't know if it was just bugging you or something :p
<nigelbabu> ddecator: nah, I was just kidding
<ddecator> nigelbabu: haha, ok, i was gonna say, i haven't gotten one of those emails in days..
<nigelbabu> I'm just responding to someone talking about it on the list
<ddecator> vish: btw, austin emailed me and his computer crashed and he won't be able to finish building a new one for quite a while, so he can't be a mentee for now, he may re-apply later
<nigelbabu> oh yay, skype in the repos has some trouble
<nigelbabu> binary file corrupted :/
<drew212> ddecator hey mentor! =P
<drew212> ddecator: are you around?
<drew212> anyone around for a quick question?
<nigelbabu> ddecator: ask away
<nigelbabu> aarg
<nigelbabu> drew212: ask away
<drew212> nigelbabu: is it ok to ask someone to update from a current version of ubuntu to a development version to test the bug, such as the "old untouched bugs" response suggests?
<drew212> also, are you a part of bug control? there is a bug i can confirm that should be triaged...
<nigelbabu> Its okay to ask them, but whether they do it is entirely their descretion
<nigelbabu> bug number for setting to triaged?
<drew212> nigelbabu did you get that?
<drew212> nevermind =P
<drew212> bug 594387
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 594387 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Default Dictionary on US locale uses UK dictionary (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594387
<drew212> low importance
<drew212> but the package needs to be changed
<nigelbabu> well, why do you think it can be set to triaged?
<drew212> i just noticed it doesnt have the correct package =X, so it cant
<nigelbabu> hehe. ok :)
<drew212> ok, so how would be the best way to figure out what contorls spell check?
<drew212> how would = what would* =D
<nigelbabu> I'm not so sure about firefox, perhaps micahg or ddecator would know
<drew212> darn =X
<baptistemm> hello
<drew212> baptistemm: hi
<baptistemm> is there someone here to renew my membership to ubuntu-bugcontrol ?
<nigelbabu> if you can pop in after some time pedro or ara should be around
<baptistemm> yeah, usually I stay here, but I close the channel yesterday by mistake
<baptistemm> close
<baptistemm> +d
<baptistemm> grr
<nigelbabu> heh
<simar> Anybody having knowledge about xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ???
<simar> help needed about triaging the bug Bug #591656
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591656 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "scrolling issues using touchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591656
<gomyhr> simar, I don't know much about synaptics, but if it is similar to other xorg issues, I wouldn't expect to be able to reproduce it on your machine unless you have the same type of touchpad.
<gomyhr> You may try on #ubuntu-x
<simar> gomyhr, ya true , I have no such issue. Does't this implies that there is no issue with the driver rather there is something with the configration he's using ???
<simar> gomyhr, Please follow this http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/index.html#TroubleShoot
<gomyhr> No, I would think that there could be something wrong with the driver that only manifests itself on the touchpad/scrollbar combination he is using. But yes, it could also be configuration issue.
<simar> gomyhr, Do you know what does the file xorg.conf has do all about?
<yofel> xorg.conf is the X server configuration. Video and input
<gomyhr> Yes, all kinds of xorg-related devices can be configured there, but for the last couple of years it hasn't been necessary.
<gomyhr> It is a goal that everything should work fine without an xorg.conf.
<simar> gomyhr, what is xorg-related ?? i mean what does xorg means?
<simar> i'm a mew triager
<yofel> !X
<ubot2> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<yofel> well, graphical output and all input devices
<simar> ya i messed with my xorg.conf when my screen used to get blank with nvidia drivers ....
<yofel> simar: as said, X is responsible for managing the graphical output on your screen, for that it needs to manage the input devices like mouse and keyboard too
<yofel> xorg.conf is the main configuration file, but is mostly obsolete as X uses auto-configuration now. You only need it if you need to other values than the default ones
<yofel> like for the nvidia drivers
<yofel> you can also configure your touchpad and other things there, that's why you're supposed to add the file to a report if it exists as those are custom settings that might be the cause of the issue
<yofel> but apport will do that for you usually
<simar> ok
<simar> so what should i do as a triager about bug 591656
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591656 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "scrolling issues using touchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591656
<simar> yofel : @above
<yofel> I'm looking at ti
<yofel> *it
<simar> ok
<simar> yofel, should i ask him to upload his xorg.conf
<yofel> hm, I would have to reboot to test that as I'm running maverick right now which has a different X version. Can't reproduce it there, but I'm pretty certain that I have a different touchpad too
<simar> hey whats this /dev/psaux
<yofel> no idea, and about xorg.conf, If apport didn't add it then I think he doesn't even have one
<yofel> have to go for now, bbl
<simar> Please try to triage the bug no 591656. Help needed i'm a new triager..
<vish> bug 591656
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591656 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "scrolling issues using touchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591656
<bcurtiswx> good morn all
<nigelbabu> morning bcurtiswx :)
<bcurtiswx> :-)
<jcastro> vish: around?
<vish> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> vish: if you see that bruno guy again can you send him my way? I have questions for him
<jcastro> the new shotwell guy
<vish> jcastro: yeah ,sure
<jcastro> vish: also, who's been rocking contacts lately? I'd like to do a blog post
<jcastro> but like, it's always sense, so I want to think outside the box!
<vish> jcastro: i dint understand "who's been rocking contacts lately? " you mean upstream contacts? which projects?
<jcastro> any project
<jcastro> there's gotta be someone rocking it in some corner of launchpad ...
<vish> bruno is the new guy , then there are a few other from shotwell , they are always quick to respond
<jcastro> who are they?
<jcastro> bah, I should just look on the wiki lol
<vish> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/~adam-yorba
<vish> he is quick on any bug
<vish> shotwell ones
<jcastro> yeah, but he's also upstream
<vish> yeah
<vish> jcastro: kermiac took over rhythmbox adoption from nigelb
<jcastro> the wiki says it's VictorVargas
<vish> yeah , thats kermiac
<jcastro> ah, his wiki says kamusin
<vish> or is that kamusin .. bah
<vish> :p
<jcastro> awesome, I will hunt him down!
<kamusin> :o
<vish> jcastro: ^ ;)
<jcastro> kamusin: I want to put more visibility on what upstream adopters do.
<jcastro> kamusin: can you perhaps like, write me up some of the things you do for rb and ubuntu?
<jcastro> I want to use you as an example to motivate people!
<kamusin> no problem jcastro :)
<jcastro> kamusin: basically, your workflow or something
<jcastro> kamusin: and also, I need a picture of you. :)
<ddecator> drew212: sorry, i went to bed right before you pinged. as nigel said, it's ok to ask a user to test on a development release (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Needing%20testing%20in%20the%20development%20release)
<micahg> drew212: in the case of Firefox, lucid is the same as Maverick ATM, but after I get upload rights, I'll try to have the lastest pre-release in the development release
 * bcurtiswx +1 micahg getting upload rights
<micahg> drew212: before asking to check in the devel release, it's a good idea to check which versions are in the reported release and higher, sometimes, it's enough to ask to check their current release
<micahg> thanks bcurtiswx :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-16
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> i have a problem and it looks like a bug. anyone cares to check http://is.gd/cQmoF for more information.. thanks..
<drew212> ddecator: hey mang you around?
<ddecator> drew212: yes i am
<drew212> did you see who your mentee's were?
<ddecator> drew212: you and trinikrono, yes?
<drew212> yep =)
<ddecator> is that alright? :p
<drew212> of course!
<ddecator> haha, ok
<drew212> ddecator: so what exactly do we do? =P
<ddecator> drew212: haha, well it depends. i'm here to answer questions you have and to give you tips. if you want to walk through a bug, we can do that. if you want me to just watch your work and give feedback, i can do that as well. it mainly depends on what is most helpful for the student :)
<drew212> ddecator: probably a combination of both =P
<ddecator> drew212: works for me!
<drew212> ddecator: when you hit F11, is firefox supposed to creep all the way up so you cant see the address bar anymore?
<ddecator> drew212: yes, it's full-screen, it should show up if you put the cursor up at the top of the screen
<drew212> ddecator: yep, i just realized that =P
<ddecator> except fullscreen puts the buttons on the right, which i haven't gotten around to figuring out if that can be made to change with the theme so it matches
<drew212> i have my buttons on the right...
<ddecator> i got used to mine on the left :)
<ddecator> drew212: speaking of tips, do you know about the lp improvements firefox addon? i can't remember if i told you about that yet or not
<drew212> ddecator: you have not
<ddecator> drew212: it makes some nice changes to lp, including stock responses where you just click the link and it can automatically enter the text, subscribe you, and change the status if appropriate, and you can add your own responses :) https://edge.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<drew212> O_o
<ddecator> it's not a required tool, but it's definitely helpful :)
<drew212> ddecator: i'm reading how to install it now =P brian murray's launchpad hacks
<ddecator> drew212: just add the ppa, then update and it will show up in synatpic as firefox-lp-improvements
<ddecator> synaptic*
<drew212> im not noticing anything new... do i need to restart FF?
<ddecator> yes
<ddecator> it's like any other add-on :)
<drew212> =X
<vish> ddecator: hey , ok. I'm de-activating austin and will ask him to re-apply later
<ddecator> vish: danke
<ddecator> drew212: did the add-on work?
<drew212> yes
<drew212> ddecator: how do i find kernel bugs in LP?
<ddecator> drew212: they're filed against 'linux'
<ddecator> drew212: did you get JFo's email mentioning the kernel summit?
<drew212> yes yes =)
<drew212> i sent him an email and he forwarded me to the kernel/bug triage wiki to learn more before the summit
<ddecator> perfect! i couldn't remember what ML he sent it out to, haha
<drew212> the kernel team lists... i subscribed to it just a little while ago
<ddecator> ah, there was another list to, i think the QA list. i was going to forward it to you if you didn't get it :)
<drew212> idk if i want to triage kernel bugs yet, but i know i want to know more...
<drew212> i'm planning on applying to work for canonical once i get my BCS degree
<ddecator> well, they need a lot of help, and it'd be good practice. i don't know much about kernel triage yet, but i plan to learn more at the summit so i can help out if you do want to try a hand at triaging for them
<drew212> they have less bugs than FF does =P
<ddecator> heh...yah...
<ddecator> once i get this songbird issue figured out, i'll have more time to FINALLY get back to triaging firefox bugs
<drew212> well im off to bed, i need to work tomorrow morning =X
<ddecator> alright, night drew212
<drew212> ddecator: thanks
<elMariachi> hi
<elMariachi> what do i need to do to draw the right peoples attention on a certain bug? (bug 592575 ;) )
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592575 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-appearance-properties doesn't save visual effects settings over reboot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592575
<seb128> it's a duplicate
<elMariachi> d'oh
<elMariachi> i was looking for something like that, but didn't find anything
<ddecator> i think the problem is in compiz if i remember right..
<elMariachi> which one is the right bug report?
<seb128> if you list report by the most recent ones the second on the list is the same issue
<seb128> bug #390001
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 390001 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Gnome visual effects not retained after reboot (affects: 10) (dups: 3) (heat: 64)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390001
<seb128> as well
<elMariachi> ah thank you
<elMariachi> i'm gonna delete my report then
<seb128> use the duplicate thing rather
<elMariachi> yep, done that
<seb128> do you have a stored session?
<seb128> ie .gnome2/session
<elMariachi> no
<seb128> ok, so dunno what your issue is
<seb128> would need debugging by somebody having the bug, ie you
<seb128> it works for other users out of the session issue
<elMariachi> okay, i'm gonna have a look into it when i'm at home
<elMariachi> .oO(i hope..)
<dpm> hey bugsquadders. We sometimes get bugs filed mistakenly against the ubuntu-translations project, and often I'm not sure to which project they should be filed against. Could someone look at bug 592649 and tell me what would be the best project or source package to change it to? thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592649 in ubuntu-translations "General error mounting file systems ubuntu lucid lynx (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592649
<arand> dpm: Well, as a first I guess you could simply reassign to "ubuntu", I don't know about that one, maybe "mountall" would be a guess.
<dpm> thanks arand, I'll reassign to "ubuntu" and let someone more knowledgeable on filesystems than me to assign it to the right package
<arand> I'm not actually sure if that is the right approach, but I though it seemed reasonable, since it is obviously more correct than -translations. (Anyone else knows of a better procedure?)
<thekorn> dpm, I think a save guess is that your bug is a duplicate of bug 516684
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 516684 in mountall (Ubuntu) "After upgrade from Karmic boot fails, mountall and udevd fail (affects: 6) (heat: 49)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516684
<thekorn> safe, btw
<dpm> thekorn, thanks, I've just done that
<xelister> OpenPGP used via kgpg is broken
<jpds> xelister: Did you file about it?
<jpds> a bug about*
<xelister> jpds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/595055
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595055 in kdeutils (Ubuntu) "[lucid][lucid-proposed] kgpg generates invalid openpgp key - signing only key (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<xelister> jpds: both lucid and lucid-proposed.  if  you can confirm this, then imho this is priority medium
<xelister> I found 2 more bugs making kmail+openpgp quite useless
<xelister> would it be possible to create a QA team dedicated to make it possible to use any good email program (so, kmail) on ubuntu?
<xelister> because its 2010 and still no good&stable email client at all
<xelister> I would volounteer to report/reproduce bugs and test fixes
<hggdh> xelister: it is possible, and you are elected.
<xelister> hggdh: quickly, to the bugmobile! shooosh
<xelister> hggdh: fir bug is above, could someone verify it and set priority?
<hggdh> xelister: I cannot confirm it, I do not run KDE. But I can set IMportance
<hggdh> xelister: do you know what happened on the previous KDE version?
<xelister> hggdh: it worked ok on 9.10
<xelister> hggdh: I do not really run kde de either, I just installed that one app
<dgtombs> hi all. can i get a Triaged on bug 406515?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 406515 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "[Karmic & Lucid Beta 1] Brightness fn keys lost functionality (Lenovo laptops) (affects: 38) (dups: 1) (heat: 218)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406515
<xelister> hggdh: please set priority then. Medium I think
<bcurtiswx> dgtombs: looks like its been taken care of already
<dgtombs> bcurtiswx: yes, thanks
<thekorn> pedro_, congrats to your team, great win. first step to kick spain out in the 1st round ;)
 * thekorn hides
<pedro_> thekorn, oh well the result doesn't reflect the game, we could win 14-0 ;-)
<pedro_> thekorn, Germany is doing great btw, my fav team to win the cup ;-)
<thekorn> pedro_, yeah, maybe if the goals were twice the size
<bcurtiswx> im not a soccer buff/huge fan by any means.. but people tell me the US tie with England was "like a win" and i'm wondering why
<bcurtiswx> soccer/football (whichever you call it)
<thekorn> haha, let's see how well the play against other teams
<thekorn> bcurtiswx, because soccer in the usa is like basketball in the uk
<bcurtiswx> LOL i.e. we suck at it?? :P
<thekorn> well.....
<bcurtiswx> statistical terms
<hggdh> er. anybody heard of Brazil? Yes, I know, they sucked yesterday, but...
<pedro_> hggdh, yeah not a good game it was expecting more 'Jogo bonito' but with Dunga erm...
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: US s getting better. Soon they may be something to worry about. Right now, a draw with UK is Very Good
<hggdh> pedro_: +1
<thekorn> bcurtiswx, and US has one of the leading teams in women soccer
<thekorn> after germany of course ;)
<bcurtiswx> thekorn: yeah, im glad about womens.  My hometown (Rochester, NY) has one of the best... now if i wasn't shitty with named i'd say it
<bcurtiswx> i think...
<thekorn> bcurtiswx, abby wombach
<bcurtiswx> yes.. thanks
<hggdh> but, still, it is weird to live in a country (US) where life does not stop when the country team plays on the world cup
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: I do for Hockey...
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: what is hockey ;-)
<bcurtiswx> this sport, ya know.. where they uh.. play.. with this rubber thing 'eh
<hggdh> oooohhhh
<hggdh> I thought this was something done in private
<pedro_> hahahaha
<hggdh> LOL
<bcurtiswx> it can be... broken teeth ;-)
<pedro_> so is it Hockey more popular than Baseball or Basketball  in the US?
<hggdh> sorry, bcurtiswx, it was too good an opportunity :-)
<bcurtiswx> nah, humor is welcome at anytime.... that was humor.. right :P
<hggdh> pedro_: no, not really. It's {Baseball, Basketball, american footbal}, then, a bit farther away, hockey
<bcurtiswx> No, I grew up in Rochester, NY which is just across lake ontario from Canada.. where hockey becomes life
<bcurtiswx> so thats why i <3 hockey
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: yes, it was humor
<bcurtiswx> US it depends on which half you're on.. the upper is Football
<bcurtiswx> lower it's NASCAR
<bcurtiswx> and then football
<thekorn> hockey == ice hockey and not field hocky, right?
<bcurtiswx> thekorn: lol, yuppers
<hggdh> thekorn: yes, mostly
<thekorn> okidoki
<bcurtiswx> now a fun sport (or activity) is "broomball"
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: indeed. I tend to forget about NASCAR
<pedro_> in baseball they play something called World Series but they only play against North American teams?
<bcurtiswx> Baseball would be close to futbol americano
<bcurtiswx> or should I say beisbol
<bcurtiswx> sp?
<hggdh> pedro_: yes. It really sounds weird, but it si true
<pedro_> that's so weird, yes
<bcurtiswx> broomball http://is.gd/cRulN
<pedro_> it's like the World Cup being played only with South Americans teams
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: I completely agree
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: ah, I saw it once, thanks for the link
<thekorn> european teams!!!!1111!
<hggdh> pedro_: and just a few countries from SA
<pedro_> oh spain is playing now
<hggdh> oops
<hggdh> that's important, they seem to be good
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: in summary, the best teams are usually UK, Germany, Italy, Brazil, France, Netherlands
<hggdh> in any order
<hggdh> and now Spain seems to be good also
<bcurtiswx> which fanbase would be most hurt with a world cup loss?
<hggdh> any of the above
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> picture baseball, football, basketball all rolled in one for fan base
<bcurtiswx> i think we got that for the olympics..
<bcurtiswx> and the loss was devastating
<bcurtiswx> losses*
<bcurtiswx> were*
 * bcurtiswx typing fail
<jpds> losses were*
 * jpds runs.
<hggdh> heh
<bcurtiswx> haha, i got the corrections in before i got jpds's
<bcurtiswx> <--- safe :P
 * bcurtiswx looks around the room for anyone with bug questions (just in case)
<bcurtiswx> anyone?... bueller?.....bueller?
<psusi> If a bug affects Lucid and Karmic and needs SRU'd, should it be nominated for those releases?
<hggdh> psusi: yes; but it would normally be required to be first fixed on the current development release (Maverick)
<dgtombs> anybody here know much about g-p-m/upower interaction?
<psusi> Maverick doesn't have the problem... it's specific to Karmic and Lucid because they pulled a broken patch from upstream 2.6.32
<psusi> what is the difference between targeting a milestone and nominating for a release?  which should I use?  It seems it will only let me target one milestone, but it needs SRU'd for both lucid and karmic
<hggdh> psusi: weird, I would expect you to be able to nominate for releases (unless some new LP control was introduced recently)
<hggdh> psusi: what is the bug #?
<psusi> yea, I just did... but I first tried targeting to a milestone instead of nominating for a release... apparently you can only have one milestone... it's bug #593086
<ubot2> psusi: Bug 593086 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/593086 is private
<psusi> no it isn't...
<psusi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/593086
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 593086 in linux (Ubuntu) "Silent wraparound on > 2 TB LVM snapshots (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<psusi> says "this report is public"
 * psusi smacks ubot2
<psusi> hggdh: so does that look about right to you?
<bcurtiswx> is there a git for ubuntu  packages like gnome has (i figured i'd get in a n00b question early today)
<bcurtiswx> i.e. git clone git://git.gnome.org/PackageName
<arand> bcurtiswx: I don't think so, since we've got bzr instead, but some have like http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<bcurtiswx> so if i wanted to patch adium-theme-ubuntu i need to use the .dsc file ?
<hggdh> psusi: seems correct
<arand> bcurtiswx: You could apt-get source/dget *.dsc and do it that way, or use bzr: bzr branch lp:adium-theme-ubuntu
<drew212> ddecator: how do i mark a bug when the user doesn't experience the bug anymore, invalid?
<brunogirin> drew212: yes, and include the standard response for "bugs resolved after update or config change" as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<drew212> brunogirin: thanks =)
<vish> jcastro: brunogirin is here ;)
<ddecator> drew212: the desktop team marks those as fix released i believe, but marking invalid is the standard thing to do if you don't have a specific entry in the changelog to point to that says it was fixed
<brunogirin> vish: yes but jcastro is not ;-)
<jcastro> I got your mail brunogirin!
<jcastro> it has all the info I need
<vish> yay , it worked!  jcastro had mailed brunogirin to contact you :)
<vish> err , jcastro , i* had
<jcastro> brunogirin: is there a picture of you I can use for a blog post?
<brunogirin> jcastro: one with a straight face?
<jcastro> or a funny one!
<brunogirin> jcastro: the one on my linkedin profile is the only one that's readily available I think: http://uk.linkedin.com/in/brunogirin
<DrKenobi> Hi! I'm new here. I think Bug #275134 should be set as triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 275134 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "button to select .iso should have another title (heat: 4)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275134
<hggdh> DrKenobi: is this still present on Lucid?
<DrKenobi> hggdh: yes
<hggdh> DrKenobi: thank you, marking
<DrKenobi> hggdh: thank you!
<hggdh> DrKenobi: can you please update the description with the last version tested? Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<DrKenobi> hggdh: ok, i'll do it right now
<hggdh> DrKenobi: thank you
<hggdh> bdmurray: I changed the subscription for BugSquad. Please monitor & tell me if it looks correct
<bdmurray> hggdh: will do thanks
<vish> bcurtiswx: you've got mail!
<bcurtiswx> vish: OK will check shortly
<bcurtiswx> vish: OK i will try to take care of that soon.  :)
<vish> :)
<DrKenobi> Hi! The Bug #269783 has been solved in Ubuntu 9.10. Should I set the status to 'Fix Released'? I'm new here, I just want to be sure!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 269783 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "If running from a live system, should not ask for Source disk image (.iso) or CD (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269783
<micahg> nigelb: I'm sorry I haven't been on around 13:00 UTC in the last few days, can patch review wait till Sunday?
<mrand> DrKenobi: yes!
<mrand> It would be nice if you include a note saying when it was fixed (i.e. 9.10)
<DrKenobi> mrand: ok! thanks!
<mrand> thank you for helping :-)
<dgtombs> is there any guideline for the wiki on using headings? some pages use = Heading = as level 1 and others == Heading == as level 1, reserving single-equals for the page title like wikipedia
<DrKenobi> Hi! Need help, as usual. I don't know if Bug #521115 affects 'usb-creator' or 'nautilus'. Not sure, help?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 521115 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "USB Disk Creator doesn't show up in "Open With" submenu (affects: 1) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521115
<micahg> DrKenobi: usb-creator, I think, it should probably register which MIME type it supports
<micahg> DrKenobi: s/MIME type/extensions :)
<DrKenobi> micahg: what? I don't understand
<micahg> DrKenobi: packages register with the system what extensions/MIME types they support
<micahg> DrKenobi: I could be wrong :)
 * micahg forgot about shared-mime-info
<DrKenobi> micahg ok
<micahg> DrKenobi: actually answer, wait for someone else :)
<micahg> hggdh: you around to help with a GNOME issue?
<hggdh> pedro_: micahg I am here
<micahg> DrKenobi: please reask
 * micahg loves making up words :)
<hggdh> heh. So do I, so do I...
<hggdh> yes, it should be a mime set in usb-creator, IIRC
 * micahg will reask for DrKenobi
<micahg> (04:50:44 PM) DrKenobi: Hi! Need help, as usual. I don't know if Bug #521115 affects 'usb-creator' or 'nautilus'. Not sure, help?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 521115 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "USB Disk Creator doesn't show up in "Open With" submenu (affects: 1) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521115
<hggdh> needs a .desktop file
 * micahg was right \o/
<hggdh> s/file/definition/
<hggdh> :-) micahg, you are right most of the times
<micahg> hggdh: I had the right idea, just not the specifics :)
<DrKenobi> hggdh: so it could be set to Triaged and Wishlist?
<hggdh> !info usb-creator
<ubot2> hggdh: usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu startup disk creator transitional meta-package for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.22 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<hggdh> DrKenobi: yes, you can
<DrKenobi> hggdh, can u do it for me, i am not bug control! :)
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> just a sec
<hggdh> DrKenobi: of course, one Q: did you try it on Lucid? Is it still an issue there?
<DrKenobi> hggdh, yes i try it a few seconds ago
<DrKenobi> hggdh: i will update the description too
<hggdh> DrKenobi: GREAT! you preempted me :-)
<DrKenobi> hggdh: haha :)
<hggdh> DrKenobi: you probably want to refresh the page, I just marked it
<DrKenobi> hggdg: great! thank you!
<DrKenobi> This Bug #304259, should maybe be set as Triaged, maybe... I don't know if it's possible. Developers could tell us!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 304259 in usb-creator (Baltix) (and 1 other project) "allow creation of LiveUSB from currently running LiveUSB (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304259
<hggdh> oh, DrKenobi left. We need to tell him/her that we only deal with Ubuntu (not Baltix, etc)
<micahg> hggdh: there's an ubuntu task
<hggdh> micahg: should have opened it :-(
<micahg> hggdh: yeah, ubot2 just pulls the top task
<bcurtiswx> anyone know what spell check openoffice uses?
<bcurtiswx> aspell?
<bcurtiswx> does ooo have a channel here?
<jpds> Wasn't it hunspell?
<bcurtiswx> well openoffice is installed on my machine, but openoffice.org-hunspell isn't
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-17
<DrKenobi> Hi! I think Bug #402818 status should be 'Triaged'.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 402818 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Uninstall / delete option? (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402818
<DrKenobi> Bug #388241 status should also be 'Triaged'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 388241 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Should warn before removing files. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388241
<mrand> (05:34:10 PM) hggdh: oh, DrKenobi left. We need to tell him/her that we only deal with Ubuntu (not Baltix, etc)
<DrKenobi> mrand: thanks! my internet connection went down :( But now i'm back with more bugs!
<mrand> DrKenobi: np.  I marked changed those two.
<DrKenobi> mrand, thank you!
<micahg> jcastro: ping
<micahg> nigelb: did you get my message earlier about xulrunner patcheS?
<nigelb> micahg: I got now
<nigelb> well, I'm still hunting through scrollback for sutff I missed
<micahg> nigelb: k, so is Sunday ok?
<nigelb> micahg: I won't be arond much these days until my laptop is fixed, giving it for fixing today
<nigelb> it died on me
<micahg> nigelb: k,so do you just want to ping me when you're back?
<nigelb> micahg: okay:)
<drew212> is launchpad having trouble finding packages, whenever i do a search under ubuntu it gives me an error message
<micahg> drew212: it shouldn't be doing that
<drew212> i've been having timeout errors with FF for some time now =X
<drew212> i think its my connection
<micahg> drew212: most of those should've been fixe
<micahg> d
<ddecator> if you're using edge, that times out more often
<micahg> drew212: oh, that's a different story
<drew212> Error ID: OOPS-1629D352
<ubot2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1629D352
<micahg> drew212: you can file a bug against the appropriate launchpad component
<ddecator> dang, now lp is timing out on me..
<trinikrono> can i !vague this
<trinikrono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/533209
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533209 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Can't Build Local (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [Undecided,New]
<otak>  
<trinikrono> i see bug 543458 is marked new on the hugday list
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 543458 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "USB does not boot in Lucid Lynx beta1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543458
<trinikrono> but on the bug it is set invalid, what should happen here
<DrKenobi> trinikrono: it look like someone is working on that bug
<xelister> sudo aptitude install mp32ogg     -->  No candidate version found for mp32ogg
<xelister> is that a bug or wtf?
<xelister> well it is here... http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/mp32ogg.1.html
<xelister> Im on lucid-proposed
 * xelister demands explanation for this outrage
<xelister> btw oggenc is missing too, so can't work around
<yofel> xelister: mp32ogg was deprecated, and oggenc is part of the vorbis-tools package
<yofel> actually mp32ogg seems to be unmaintained
<mr_pouit> (it has been removed from lucid anyway)
<xelister> yofel: then we imho should make oggenc to be virtual package to download vorbis-tools!
<xelister> otherwise the manuals googled are useless
<xelister> oh, it was previously not called oggenc either...?  then sorry for notr using apt-file.. but why did unbut not said that hint, that you may want to install package vorbis-tools etc?
<yofel> erm, if you try to run 'oggenc' without the package installed, it should tell you that you need to install vorbis-tools
<yofel> it didn't?
<yofel> lemme try
<xelister> right. meh. My fault for just doing apt-get search
<xelister> it does
<xelister> ok
<yofel> ah
<xelister> but then, would be even nicer if apt-get search  / aptitude search would  automatically use apt-file search. wouldnt it?
<yofel> hm, problem with that is that the file lists for apt-file are seperate from the usual package cache, might be something for aptitude though
<xelister> yea, it would just exectee  apt-file update  etc
<trijntje> Hi all, I need some help in filing a bug report. I recently upgraded my old dell from the last LTS to Lucid, and now the system randomly freezes and turns the screen black. What package should I file the bug against?
<DrKenobi> Hi! I think Bug #357162 status should be change to 'Triaged'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 357162 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Offer to use current gnome settings (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357162
 * DrKenobi Watching Argentina vs South Korea. See you later!
<dutchie> I reported bug 575360 a while ago. I was just wondering if there was any more information i could provide to speed the fixing along
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 575360 in linux (Ubuntu) "T-Mobile Pulse phone requires modprobe to tether (affects: 1) (heat: 82)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575360
<nigelb> dutchie: poke JFo about it :)
<dutchie> JFo: consider yourself poked about bug 575360 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 575360 in linux (Ubuntu) "T-Mobile Pulse phone requires modprobe to tether (affects: 1) (heat: 82)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575360
<bcurtiswx> good morn
<thekorn> hello bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> howdy thekorn
 * nigelb waves to bcurtiswx and thekorn :)
 * bcurtiswx waves back at nigelb
<bcurtiswx> vish: when do these monthly reports on our students start?
<bcurtiswx> the bugsquad meeting are mentioned on the mailing list.. right?
<vish> bcurtiswx: yup, second tuesdays
<thekorn> hey nigelb
<bcurtiswx> vish: so it's once a month?
<vish> yup
<bcurtiswx> vish: you may want to update that in your e-mail for mentors getting new students.. you say the meeting happen once a week
<vish> darn copy pasta!
<vish> bcurtiswx: thanks , will check the stock replies :)
<bcurtiswx> vish: yw
<trijntje> Hi all, I need some help in filing a bug report. I recently upgraded my old dell from the last LTS to Lucid, and now the system randomly freezes and turns the screen black. What package should I file the bug against?
<joumetal> trintje: which graphics card you have? lspci will help you to find out. are you using proprietary drivers?
<trijntje> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01), no proprietary drivers
<joumetal> trijntje: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<trijntje> cool, thanks
<tmoldova> having trouble with microphone in ubuntu 10.04. can I get help with it here?
<joumetal> trijntje: bug 541492 could be your problem
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 541492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup (apport-crash) (Should KMS be blacklisted?) (affects: 67) (dups: 30) (heat: 468)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541492
<trijntje> joumetal, I think it is the same bug, I'm not that into graphics stuf. Ill read all comments sometime later and see if there's a fix. Thanks
 * DrKenobi I'm back. Argentina won the match against Korea 4:1 :)
<Pici> Are packages.ubuntu.com bugs supposed to be logged into ubuntu-website? Or elsewhere?
<jpds> The Debian guys maintain it.
<Pici> hrm.
<jpds> What's the bug?
<Pici> jpds: Although maverick appears on the main page, clicking on it results in an error, and searching for packages doesn't report packages in that release.
<jpds> Known prolem.
<jpds> problem*
<Pici> jpds: okay
<greg-g> jpds: really? Debian folks maintain pacakges.ubuntu.com? interesting, I never knew that.
<jpds> greg-g: It's the same code as packages.debian.org
<greg-g> figured, just seemed like someone at Ubuntu would maintain our install instead of Debian folks
<jpds> No.
<greg-g> cool then
<arand> I sent an email to the contact threre for a week or soo ago, haven't heard a thing
<jpds> greg-g: For instance, it uses Berkeley DB.
<greg-g> jpds: interesting
<jpds> http://source.djpig.de/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=packages.git;a=blob;f=bin/create_index_pages;h=66d78386f7cc37073f7237cfd88b877035b2abe4;hb=refs/heads/ubuntu-master#l8
<bdmurray> hggdh: Is the bugsquad mailing list subscribed to Debugging pages?
<hggdh> bdmurray: I expected so, will check now
<bdmurray> there was an announcement about DebuggingGPM changes but they didn't hit the list / moderation queue
<hggdh> bdmurray: we are subscribed to Debugging/.*, which should have done the trick
<hggdh> I am changing it to BugSquad/Debugging/.* just in case
<hggdh> bdmurray: done, thank you for the heads up
<bdmurray> hggdh: maybe CategoryDebugging would be best
<hggdh> bdmurray: ack
<hggdh> done
<Moral_> I need help finding the right package to report a bug for
<thekorn> Moral_: just describe your issue and someone might be able to direct you in the right direction
<Moral_> My wireless card works fine in 31-22 however when I boot into 32-22 It doesn't load properly. It doesn't recognize when the radio swtich is on or off so it thinks it's always off  [   41.040060] rtl8187: wireless radio switch turned off -- that was from dmesg when the radio switch /was/ on. I also rmmod 'd all the appropriate drivers to double check I then did all the rmmoding again with the radio switch off, but it still thinks it's always off.
<Moral_> Im thinking mac80211 is the package?
<Moral_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=rtl8187
<thekorn> Moral_: no, 'linux' is the correct package, please report this bug by running    ubuntu-bug linux
<Moral_> The problem cannot be reported:
<Moral_> This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<Moral_> What? lol.
<Moral_> Yeah, I'm running ubuntu's kernel, I don't know why it's telling me it's not a ubuntu package. Possibly another bug?
<thekorn> Moral_: yes, it is bug 562964
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562964 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package" message is misleading (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 55)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562964
<thekorn> update your system and try again
<Moral_> Well, I can't use the 32-22-generic kernel as my wireless car doesn't work... How do i report this manually?
<thekorn> ah ok
<thekorn> run   ubuntu-bug linux --save=~/bugreport
<Moral_> Right-o, thank you.
<thekorn> and reboot with a kernel where wireless is working
<thekorn> and then  ubuntu-bug --crash-file=~/bugreport
<Moral_> Alright, I will be back in a bit.
 * komputes is ready to squash some usb-creator bugs!
<Moral_> sh: cannot open thekorn: No such file
<flyingstar16> Hi all. I've got a strange question: is "do-release-upgrade -d" enabled only after - I don't know - alpha2 or should it be available right now? Because I keep getting a "no new releae found" message..
<thekorn> ...away he is
<flyingstar16> nobody?
<vish> flyingstar16: i "heard" there was a problem with -d option.. try #ubuntu+1  folks might know
<Moral_> Now It's working fine...
<Moral_> I rebooted with the switch "off" then when the computer booted I turned it on and it recognized the switch properly and turned my radio on...
<thekorn> Moral_: cool
<Moral_> So I'll monitor it, and If the bug, if it is a bug, persists i'll report it.
<Moral_> Thanks for the help.
<thekorn> vish: wrt mentor program: one of my students replyed to my initial mail he won't be available for the next 3-4 weeks
<thekorn> vish: but I would like to keep him on my list
<thekorn> so I won't have anything to report for the next weeks,
<thekorn> and we will just start our journey when he is back again
<thekorn> vish: is this ok?
<thekorn> vish: it's https://launchpad.net/~forsakenpariah btw
<vish> thekorn: sure , probably remind him again after a month , if he is still not free , we can switch
<thekorn> yup, will do, added an action to my calendar
<vish> thekorn: awesome! thanks
<DrKenobi> Hi! I think Bug #395132 should be Wishlist. If I'm right, I'll send it upstream.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 395132 in nautilus "Unable to bulk rename files in Nautilus (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395132
<vish> hmm , is that a deja-vu bug or is there a dup already for that^
<DrKenobi> I didn't fin it. I'll check again
 * vish should probably stop dreaming about bugs ;p
<vish> DrKenobi: oh , wait i was the one who switched it to nautilus nearly a yr ago :D
 * vish was earlier commenting by just looking at the bug title on irc :)
<DrKenobi> :-)
<pedro_> DrKenobi, that's a dup of bug 398491
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 398491 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Should allow renaming multiple files (affects: 2) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398491
<vish> yay to pedro_bot ;p
<pedro_> lol
<DrKenobi> pedro_: I looked for dup but didn't find it. I'll mark it as dup. Thanks!
<pedro_> DrKenobi, you're welcome!
<Kangarooo> hello how to upload crash with only terminal? i cant upload 200mb crash at end it says 500 error. maybe with command line it will go faster?
<thekorn> no, it won't be faster when running apport from the commandline
<thekorn> it is using the "same code"
<Kangarooo> it may couse theres big problems with my video card.. no?
<Kangarooo> and if using gui then it consumes video?
<Kangarooo> im searching in ubuntu apport and in ubuntu bugs how to triage and cant find ubuntu-bug commandline commands for existing crash reporting.. ill just try if i can get that kind of command
<thekorn> well, you can try it  by running   ubuntu-bug /path/tp/somename.crash
<hggdh> Kangarooo: please do not upload .crash files, they will *not* help
<Kangarooo> hehe :D hggdh im not uploading crash file to bug but reporting bug with crash file.. :)
<Kangarooo> thekorn: that command still opens gui.. maybe in TTY it wont open gui.. ill try
<hggdh> Kangarooo: indeed, if you are running it on a terminal under X, it will notice it and open a windows
<thekorn> Kangarooo: ah, sorry, my bad
<Kangarooo> hggdh: but actually even if i would upload crash file to bugreport it can still help. couse it can be opened and read. only its more time consuming
<thekorn> run apport-cli crashfile.crash
<Kangarooo> ah ok thx thekorn
<hggdh> Kangarooo: no. Nobody will touch a .crash file. Initial processing has to be done locally at your machine
<Kangarooo> ill post result was it finnaly sucesful
<Kangarooo> hggdh: but doesnt crash file makes some more infe when opened? crash file already has all saved info. it can be opened even with mousepad
<Kangarooo> i mean i think it doesnt make any more file addons since it can already be opened and there is already a lot info
<dgtombs> can i get a Triaged on bug 534042? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 534042 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "usb-creator menu description is not translated in italian (regression from 9.10) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534042
<hggdh> Kangarooo: yes, it can be opened with any editor, it is a text file. Still, appport-cli (or apport-(gtk|qt) needs to amass this data
<dgtombs> what's a bugcontrol member doing writing a report like bug 529456? :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529456 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Does not always unmount loop device on failure (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529456
<komputes> dgtombs: well triaged, chris did not provide enough detail
<hggdh> heh. Even we, the all-powerful (I wish) -controllers, fail
<dgtombs> :-P
 * bcurtiswx changes name to bcurtis-theallpowerful-wx
<komputes> dgtombs: for bug 534042, i wouldn't be so quick with the triage, it is translated, see: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/usb-creator/+pots/usbcreator/it/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=startup+disk+creator
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 534042 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "usb-creator menu description is not translated in italian (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534042
<komputes> seems to be there unless that is not the correct string
<dgtombs> komputes: you're right, thanks for checking :) must have been an old build
<dgtombs> is there some easy way of testing a translation like that? i guess i'm quick to assume the bug exists because i can't test it personally
<komputes> dgtombs: i guess you can start the app under the italian locale
<dgtombs> ah, after installing the correct langpacks on my system?
<komputes> "locale -a",to see what locales you have installed. then "LANG=$LANGUAGE_LOCALE usb-creator-gtk"
<komputes> dgtombs: ^ keep in mind that you need it installed, the $LANGUAGE_LOCALE looks like "en_CA.utf8"
<komputes> dgtombs: even then i don't think you would see the applications menu in italian, probably would have to start gnome-panel that way
<komputes> dgtombs: that or you can change the interface to italian, simply done.
<dgtombs> komputes: thanks for the help, i'll give it a try
<dgtombs> i think bug 521311 could use Triaged, Low importance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 521311 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "usb-creator doesn't refresh size error (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521311
<komputes> Requesting someone to test/confirm Bug #576309 - Does anyone here have a 2048 or 4096 byte sector USB drive?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576309 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "usb-creator does not support block sectors larger than 512 bytes, provides inaccurate error (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 72)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576309
<dgtombs> komputes: shoot, how do you tell?
<komputes> dgtombs: if you have one of these new drive, you basically format and install using usb-creator
<komputes> dgtombs: if you get the same error as the OP, mark bug confirmed
<komputes> dgtombs: that's it
<dgtombs> well i don't know if mine is one of the new ones
<dgtombs> i guess not, it's a little old
<komputes> dgtombs: hmm, yeah, dow do you tell, i would guess fdisk or that kind of utility
<dgtombs> komputes: nope, mine's 512
<dgtombs> fdisk worked
<komputes> tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep Block
<komputes> For Bug #521311, I experience a very similar symptom: When you only have a server CD in disk images, persistence is grayed out. If you have one valid image which allows persistence, any iso in the list will show that they can have persistence (even server). To correct this usb-creator should check that the iso allows persistence every time an ISO is selected from the list
<ubot2> komputes: Bug 521311 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/521311 is private
<komputes> it's the "refresh" thats broken imo
<dgtombs> weird
<dgtombs> so it always grabs the info of the first one i guess?
<dgtombs> either way hopefully this bug will get the devs to fix both size & persistence. perhaps you should post your experience too?
<komputes> dgtombs: I will create a new bug for mine and link them since they seem to be similar
<dgtombs> ok :)
<komputes> hmmm, no official needs-testing bug tab :(
<komputes> tag...
<dgtombs> can i get a second opinion on bug 508264? i think it's casper, not usb-creator
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 508264 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Iso-testing: Lucid i386 DVD - persistence doesn't work (affects: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508264
<dgtombs> komputes: could you also take care of Low/Triaged for bug 521311?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 521311 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "usb-creator doesn't refresh size error (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521311
<komputes> dgtombs: yup
<komputes> dgtombs: done
<dgtombs> komputes: thanks
<dgtombs> heading, see ya'll
<dgtombs> heading out*
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-18
<trinikrono> hey all
<trinikrono> is there anything left to triage lol
<drew212> trinikrono: on yes, there is tons...
<drew212> ddecator: are you around?
 * micahg is around :)
 * ddecator is around as well :)
<ddecator> just got back too, good timing
<drew212> ddecator: or micahg: check out bug 592658, he attached a txt file with something, but its a bunch of jargon i dont understand, should i ask him to use apport to collect a crash report?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592658 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashed using java (I suppose...) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592658
<ddecator> a backtrace done without much debugging info :p
<micahg> ddecator: it's flash, you're not going to get much
<ddecator> true
<drew212> should i ask for a crash report? or how should i proceed, i'm not familiar with a "backtrace" =P
<micahg> drew212: user should update to flash 10.1
<ddecator> yup yup
<drew212> how can you tell what flash he's using?
<micahg> drew212: profile_default_pluginreg.dat.txt
<drew212> he's using 10.0?
<micahg> drew212: yep, or just hasn't restarted FF since the update
<ddecator> 10.0 r45
<drew212> alrite, well i gotta run, the fiance is pulling me away =X
<ddecator> they take priority :p
<trinikrono> hey all
<trinikrono> mornings bug 458400 should be wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 458400 in gnucash (Ubuntu) "gnucash is much better than its description (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458400
<Joshua_Roberts> hello, does anyone have any information that may help me work around this bug in ubuntu 10.04 ?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575296
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 575296 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu boot delay - nForce error (affects: 22) (heat: 128)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<om26er> Joshua_Roberts, are you sure its a kernel bug?
<Joshua_Roberts> I don't know.  It is either an nvidia driver bug or maybe grub from the research I have done.
<om26er> Joshua_Roberts, this happens on clean install or after install nvidia drivers?
<Joshua_Roberts> clean install, after updating bios
<Joshua_Roberts> previous bios version would not allow 64 bit os to see more than 4 gigs of ram
<Joshua_Roberts> error on boot is nforce2_smbus 0000:00:03.2: error probing SMB1  and again for SMB2
<om26er> Joshua_Roberts, googling show the message is not a bug
<Joshua_Roberts> ok, then what am I supposed to do to work around it?  The only information I have found is in the bug report link I posted.  But, I don't seem to be able to find a fix.
<om26er> you can suppress this message by putting "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" as grub parameter.  but the delay could be someother issue
<Joshua_Roberts> ok.
<Joshua_Roberts> reinstalled 9.04 error does not persist.  It is specific to something with 10.04
<psusi> how can you search for bugs that do NOT have a given tag?  like apport-crash?
<psusi> there's a whole lot of them cluttering up the new bug queue
<micahg> psusi: we hav e 40k bugs in the new bug queue :)
<psusi> micahg: yea, and a ton of them are bloody segv auto reports that seem to be about as useful as a one legged man in a butt kicking contest ;)
<psusi> especially when they are from < 8.10
<micahg> psusi: try sorting either by bug heat or by newest first
<psusi> ahh, the text is a bit misleading at first, but the advanced search you can prefix the tag with a - to find bugs that do NOT have the apport-crash tag
<psusi> though it seems there are a bunch that were filed without the tag, and instead have [apport] in the title...
<Kangarooo> thekorn: yesterday i tryd that apport-cli and also ubuntu-bug from tty and both were unsucsesful uploading. they stopped a little later after 90% but i dont think that it went to 100% couse it didnt went so long as just 10% went and gave 500 eror but in ubuntu-bug gui it showed all full so 100% but i think it showed incorect before showing 500 error
<Joshua_Roberts> I am really starting to think that the nforce2_SMBUS 000:00:03.2: Error parsing SMB1 error is related to grub2...
<dgtombs> hi all
<ddecator> hi dgtombs
<dgtombs> is the ubuntu-bugcontrol list a little slow? i sent in an application yesterday but it doesn't seem to be posted yet
<ddecator> it might be, i don't remember getting an application in my inbox yesterday..
<ddecator> did it bounce back to you?
<dgtombs> can i get Triaged for bug 481312? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 481312 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Laptop suspends when I connect/disconnect AC (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481312
<dgtombs> g-p-m task, in case i get to adding the upower task first :)
<shadeslayer> hi can someone mark bug 595956  as wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595956 in amarok (Ubuntu) "mp3 rip feature (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595956
<micahg> jcastro: ping
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ive added a comment now,can someone please mark bug 595956 as wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595956 in amarok (Ubuntu) "mp3 rip feature (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595956
<bcurtiswx_> Test
<bcurtiswx3> bcurtiswx3: test
<bcurtiswx3> bcurtiswx: test
<bcurtiswx3> bcurtiswx: Test2
<arand> bcurtiswx3 bcurtiswx: This might not be the best place for testing ;) ..
<bcurtiswx3> arand: :(
<dgtombs> try #ubuntu instead for support ;-)
<bcurtiswx3> haha, im testing IRC connections... this is what i auto-join... guess i can go to #bcurtiswx-test :P
<yofel> meh, I can't get plasma to remember the widget sizes on the desktop :/
<yofel> seems to crash on quit
<DrKenobi> Hi! I've just send Bug #362231 upstream, could someon set the satus as Triaged please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 362231 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Freecell Solitaire message (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362231
<sbeattie> DrKenobi: done and thanks.
<DrKenobi> sbeattle thank u!
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-19
<Hew> Bug 589198 I submitted 2 weeks ago is still waiting for a retrace. Does anyone know what's going on?
<ubot2> Hew: Bug 589198 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/589198 is private
<arcane> I created a crashreport from a Lucid Live USB, but I think that the bug may be a duplicate.
<arcane> Should I mark it as duplicate?
<arcane> It is currently a private bug report because of the coredump file.
<arcane> My bug looks like #527951.  Mine is #596170
<arcane> Also #551308 looks like mine
<drew212> ddecator: for bug 571035 should i ask the OP for a new set of log files since he is using FF 3.6 and lucid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571035 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "No sound in Flash videos after hibernate (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571035
 * ddecator looking
<drew212> he kindof got offended that i closed his bug, i thought he said he wasn't experiecing the problem anymore =X
<nigelb> bug 596170
<ubot2> nigelb: Bug 596170 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/596170 is private
<nigelb> oh, he quit.  sigh.
<drew212> im also going to ask him to try this in konqueror to narrow it down to wether it's actually a FF problem, or if it could be a alsa, kernel, or flash problem =X
<ddecator> drew212: it was a different user that said it, but it wasn't a bad call to close it since it seemed to be fixed. i'm trying to think of what the best thing would be to do for that report
<drew212> check out comment #2
<ddecator> oh, yah, that was just saying he didn't have time to test it, not that it was fixed (not really sure why he said that)
<drew212> lol, i see that now =X
<drew212> i'm going to apologize =X i feel like a jerk
<drew212> ddecator: i think it would be best to get new logs, and have him test it in another browser
<ddecator> haha, that's not too bad, i've had people act far worse before. could you potentially test it yourself with different browsers? i usually try to avoid asking users to install new software just to test a bug (such as extra browsers to test it) especially if we can test the issue ourselves
<drew212> my hibernate destroys my system afaik =D
<drew212> it wont wake up, so i have to kill it
<ddecator> well that's not good o.o
<drew212> lol, i know, i hate to report it and cause more bug reports, when i wouldn't know how to report it properly
<drew212> ddecator: maybe i'm doing something wrong, how do you come out of hibernate? just move the mouse right?
<ddecator> hm, well you can ask if he happens to have any other browsers installed that he can test the issue with in order to try and narrow down the issue. i haven't tried hibernate so i'm not sure if it works for me, but i can test in a little while after i've tried to fix FF 3.7 if you want since i can test with flash and html5 video/audio
<ddecator> drew212: probably have to close the lid and open it again if you're using a laptop
<drew212> desktop =D
<ddecator> then i'm not sure, i've never used it :p
<drew212> desktop FTW =)
<drew212> i'll try, brb
<drew212> ddecator: yeah, epic fail, and i had a boot fail, so i had to use my old 9.04 disk to get it to boot, once i used that i could boot from the hard disc =P
<ddecator> drew212: whoops...sorry :p
<drew212> ddecator: my computer has a bunch of issues, booting is not one of its favorite parts...
<drew212> thats why my uptime is huge sometimes...
<ddecator> drew212: haha, i just don't turn my comp off so it can fold
<drew212> ddecator: yeah, i'm getting up there folding...
<drew212> i haven't checked kakko in a while
<ddecator> neither have i..
<drew212> you're 197 o
<drew212> i'm 161
<drew212> how many cycles/sec can you run? and how many cores?
<ddecator> hm, my PPD has gone down since i've had to do restarts and such with my comp..we can talk specifics in ##folding if you want :p
<Kangarooo> im having this problem allways since first time tryd ubuntu but it actually a bug. i just 4 min ago closed tab with flash video and still sound is comming from that video.. to what to report this bug? to flash installer?
<tsimpson> Kangarooo: we can't do anything about (adobe) flash bugs, you'll need to report that to adobe and hope they care
<Kangarooo> ok tsimpson ill post to adobe page. but maybe its webkit related? couse maybe browser doesnt tell immidiatly that flash tab is closed?
<tsimpson> it's possible, but I sometimes get that in FF too
<tsimpson> it usually requires me to quite FF and start it again
<tsimpson> -e
<Kangarooo> FF is using webkit and chrome uses webkit so of course u get that in FF
<tsimpson> Kangarooo: no, FF uses gecko
<edakiri> Speaking of FF, I'm writing a bug on a SegFault with FF in combination with a java applet.  Can someone remind me what command(s) run the applet independently, without FF, so I can see whether that also crashes?
<tsimpson> probably just "java -jar whatever_it_is.jar" (guess)
<edakiri> tsimpson: I am thinking of somthing that you feed the html page address.
<Kangarooo> tsimpson: oh ok. im getting this flash error i talked about in FF. and thought that ive read somewhere everybrowser uses webkit. ok dont know that. chechink now in chrome and also in chrome i get some delay of sound cutting of after removing flash tab but not so long as FF..
<Kangarooo> yes to open jar file thats correct command
<tsimpson> chrome is the worst for it, because it runs flash as a separate process
<tsimpson> edakiri: javaws?
<edakiri> tsimpson: I think not, but I will double check.  perhaps it has been absorbed into javaws
<edakiri> What is the new URL for filing a bug with the web interface?
<edakiri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea6-plugin/+filebug?no-redirect   Did not work.
<tsimpson> edakiri: it's openjdk-6, not icedtea6-plugin (it goes by source package, hence the +source)
<edakiri> tsimpson: Thanks.  How can I see what the corresponding source package is for a given package?
<tsimpson> apt-cache showsrc <package>, look at the top line
<tsimpson> or apt-cache showsrc <package> | head -1, if you're lazy
<tsimpson> and if you have deb-src lines
<tsimpson> there's always http://packages.ubuntu.com/ if all else fails
<edakiri> the answer to previous Q: appletviewer
<edakiri> what is the URL or link to report bugs about launchpad itself?
<edakiri> aha.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<zus> hello all
<bencrisford> zus: hello
<zus> hi bencrisford  how are you today?
<bencrisford> zus: not bad thanks :) but not sure this is the right channel for chit chat :P #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<zus> i know. i was just saying hello being polite, not just loggin in
<bencrisford> zus: ok awesome :) sorry if I seemed rude
<zus> bencrisford,  you weren't and no worries...
<DrKenobi> Hi! I think Bug #390372 status should be 'Won't Fix'.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 390372 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "default terminal does not have an effect (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390372
<DrKenobi> I don't understand why they set the status to 'Confirmed'
<dgtombs> can i get a Won't Fix for bug 363326? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 363326 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Brightness control doesn't work on Amilo mini UI 3520 (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363326
<yofel> DrKenobi: ping pedro when he get's back here, I don't quite understand him either, but maybe he meant that we could still do that ourselves without upstream.
<DrKenobi> yofel: ok, i'll do it. thanks!
<drew212> ddecator: are you around?
<drew212> anyone around to help me debug a bit?
<yofel> drew212: debug what?
<drew212> in firefox, it shows that i'm running flash 10.0, but in synaptic, it shows im running 10.1
<drew212> for bug 592658 i believe the user is experiencing the same problem(although it is unrelated to that specific bug report)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592658 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashed using java (I suppose...) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592658
<yofel> hm, firefox shows flash as 10.1 here. (Using ffx 3.6.6~hg20100618r34325 from moz-daily-ppa and flash 10.1.53.64ubuntu1)
<drew212> about:config shows differently for me =X
<yofel> let me check, I looked in about:plugins
<yofel> note: I'm running maverick currently
<drew212> i'm running lucid =P
<drew212> ill upload a screenshot, where is the easiest place to do that?
<yofel> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> lucid does have flash 10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.1 in lucid-updates, so it is there...
<drew212> http://imagebin.org/101912
<drew212> you can see on the right that my flash player is 10.1.53.64 in synaptic, but right under it, it shows shockwave flash 10.0 r22
<yofel> stupid question, but did you check if restarting firefox does anything?
<drew212> sec
<drew212> nope does nothing
<drew212> it's not that important, but it makes debugging an issue if FF says it isn't running the latest version and the user has the latest version installed you know?
<penguin42> when you just checked did you make sure that it really exited firefox?
<drew212> i did a sudo killall firefox-bin
<drew212> would that be a full exit?
<yofel> drew212: what does 'grep "10_1_53_64" /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so' give you?
<drew212> matches
<penguin42> what does locate libflashplayer.so say?
<yofel> erm, ok, then you do have 10.1 installed
<drew212> so i do have a problem? lol
<yofel> do what penguin42 said
<yofel> it should find 3 files
<penguin42> It wouldn't entirely surprise me if the rxx notation is just a different numbering scheme that overlaps with the 10.x.x.x numbering
<drew212> it has 4 files
<yofel> drew212: do you have a plugin file in ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<drew212> http://paste.ubuntu.com/452218/
<yofel> flash shows as 10.1 r53 here
<yofel> did you copy the file once?
<yofel> you shouldn't have one in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<drew212> not to my knowledge
<yofel> there should be a symlink called flashplugin-alternative.so instead
<drew212> thats greek to me =P
<yofel> good: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so, bad: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<drew212> so how do i fix it?
<penguin42> just checking, are you 32 or 64 bit?
<drew212> 64
<yofel> drew212: first, what does 'locate flashplugin-alternative.so' give you?
<penguin42> I seem to remember there is an   nspluginwrapper -l   or the like to list what it thought it's currently pointing to?  (After you did the locate yofel asked for)
<yofel> just to make sure they didn't change the packaging between lucid and maverick
<yofel> oh, nice one, didn't know that
<yofel> nspluginwrapper -l says '  Original plugin: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so' here
<drew212> http://paste.ubuntu.com/452220/ that is what the nsplugin command yeilds
<drew212> although, i dont really undestand what we're doing here =P
<yofel> that looks right...
<yofel> drew212: trying to find out why ffx shows the wrong plugin version?
<penguin42> drew212: Did you have a /usr/lib/mozilla/libflashplayer.so ?
<yofel> he did
<drew212> yes
<penguin42> if so then I think it's a question of whether it's using that one or the /usr/lib64/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<yofel> what does 'ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so' give?
<drew212> yofel: i know what we're trying to do, but idk what we're doing with these bash commands =P
<drew212> http://paste.ubuntu.com/452224/
<drew212> yofel: i wish i knew what we were doing =P, i feel so incompetent.
<yofel> 2009-02-02 is oviously the old plugin
<yofel> well, ls -l gives you a long listing of a file, with permissions, dates etc. (see 'man ls')
<drew212> yofel:  didnt you say i shouldnt have that file in mozilla/plugins/*?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-20
<yofel> drew212: yes, and I don't have one, so I'm wondering how you got that file
<yofel> can you move it somewhere else and see if it works then?
<penguin42> drew212: Did you try the 64bit beta flash plugin at one time?
<penguin42> say, February last year?
<drew212> penguin42: yes!
<drew212> penguin42: now that you say it i did, thats probably what FF is using =X
 * penguin42 polishes his crystal ball
<yofel> makes sense
<drew212> penguin42: nice, let me move the file
<penguin42> I guess I'm going to have to go back to the 32bit version+nspluginwrapper now that Adobe have stopped the 64bit Beta
<drew212> i have to move it using terminal? =X
<yofel> I went back, works fine mostly except for the occasional npviewer.bin cpu hogging *sigh*
<yofel> drew212: use 'sudo cp  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so /tmp '
<drew212> anyone able to help me with the command to move it?
<yofel> it'll need your PW
<drew212> thanks!
<drew212> should i restart FF now?
<penguin42> yes
<drew212> its still showing 10.0 =X
<yofel> ...
<drew212> i dont think it moved the file
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> sudo rm  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<drew212> lol =D
<yofel> I'm getting tired at 1am...
<drew212> lol
<yofel> I used copy in the first command instead of move...
<yofel> let's now use remove
<drew212> yep yep
<drew212> now its showing 10.1 r53 =)
<drew212> thanks a bunch yofel, i really need to learn bash commands =X
<yofel> !cli
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<yofel> nice into
<yofel> *intro
<drew212> bah, now nothing in flash works buttonwise =X
<penguin42> ah, that problem - that's a long long standing bug
<yofel> bug 410407
<drew212> didn't have it in 10.0 =P
<yofel> ...
<yofel> bot went on vacation?
<drew212> yofel: you broke the bot =X
<yofel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410407 in nspluginwrapper (Fedora) (and 11 other projects) "Clicking on items in Flash player does nothing [READ DESCRIPTION] (affects: 867) (dups: 51) (heat: 3724)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<drew212> lol!
<yofel> duh
<penguin42> is 3724 a record?
<yofel> could be, the bug shows as 0 flames though...
<drew212> yofel: at least the workaround works for me =)
<penguin42> it kept getting closed because it used to work for some people some of the time
<yofel> yeah, I'm following it, I don't have it since quite a while anymore, could be because I'm using KDE or rather the mozilla-daily-ppa
<drew212> mozilla daily ppa?
<drew212> im not sure how ppa's work, but does that update your flash daily?
<yofel> not flash, firefox
<drew212> yeah, FF
<yofel> those are daily development builds, unless you're fine with firefox suddenly refusing to work don't use it
<drew212> lol
<yofel> anyway, use with caution: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<drew212> i'll pass
<drew212> this is my work/school computer
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> actually 3.6 works perfectly fine here, only 3.7 is a mess, but that's expected
<drew212> yofel: i run my photography business from this computer using GIMP and FF for certain things, without them i would be crippled =P
<yofel> not an option then ;)
<drew212> nope =P
<drew212> i need a separate workstation, but with school i simply cannot afford it
<drew212> yofel: thanks for the help, i gotta run
<yofel> you're welcome
<ddecator> FF 3.7 is generally stable, but it has a build failure at the moment (i plan to fix it with micah tonight) anyway, i have to move my server so i'll be off for a little bit, bbl
<zus> hi
<Hew> I've been waiting 2 weeks for a retrace on a new bug. Anyone know what's up?
<micahg> Hew: it's probably broke
<micahg> Hew: which bug?
<Hew> private bug 589198
<ubot2> Hew: Bug 589198 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/589198 is private
 * micahg looks
<Hew> I've seen others sitting there on the iso testing page, so I assumed the retracer is just slow/failed?
 * micahg can't see it :-/
<Hew> I subscribed you micahg
<micahg> Hew: k, I can bug pitti on Monday if you like
<Hew> thanks micahg. it's just a general question, just need to make sure it hasn't failed on all bugs :)
<micahg> Hew: idk, usually I can't see most of them
<Hew> that's right, because they are private whenever there is a coredump. I've just noticed from the one I submitted 2 weeks ago, it still hasn't got the retrace.
<Hew> bug 590383 is another linked to the iso testing page that appears to have been submitted on 6/6/10
<ubot2> Hew: Bug 590383 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/590383 is private
<micahg> Hew: private's not an issue for me (bugcontrol member), but retracer bugs are another category
<Hew> yea same
<drew212> ddecator: when exactly is there enough information for a developer to work on a bug and it to be concidered triaged?
<ddecator> drew212: depends on the package, but generally as long as there is enough info for the developers to have idea where the issue is occurring...i know that's really vague, haha
<drew212> ddecator: so basically, the more i work with a particular package, the easier it will be for me to determine?
<ddecator> drew212: exactly
<drew212> ddecator: how should we proceed with bug 596352?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596352 in firefox (Ubuntu) "automatic infinite refresh cycle (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596352
<ddecator> hmm..
<drew212> idk, i cant reproduce it... i have no problem with FB
<ddecator> yah, and it seems like we'd hear a lot about it. even though they don't have any extra extensions installed, i wonder if it's profile related. i'd have them test with a new profile to be safe
<drew212> that would have been my first response, but they have no extensions =D
<ddecator> yah, usually it's not a bid deal when there are no extensions, but the fact that we haven't seen much of that (that i've heard of, i haven't looked at the bugs lately) makes it seem like an issue with their setup
<ddecator> s/bid/big
<drew212> ddecator: alrite, im asking to try with a new profile...
<drew212> so a new profile doesn't only change their extensions?
<ddecator> drew212: did micah or i give you that stock response?
<drew212> i do have a stock response yeah...
<drew212> i removed the disable extensions part tho =P, as it DNA
<ddecator> drew212: nope, completely clean profile. sometimes the issue is in the profile and not the extensions
<ddecator> right, that's what i do in these situations :)
<drew212> ddecator: check out bug 592658, i think he manually installed a version of flash from adobe's websight
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592658 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashed using java (I suppose...) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592658
<drew212> i was going to use this as a response to check if he actually has proper flash installed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/452312/
<micahg> drew212: where did you get that?
<drew212> micahg: i made it up, thats why i was asking before i used it =P
<drew212> thats how i knew i had the wrong flash running for firefox
<micahg> drew212: so, it could be the user didn't restart Firefox after updating flash
<drew212> this is true also
<ddecator> yah, the plugin file added by apport looks like it was flashplugin-nonfree
<drew212> ddecator: ok, then how should i proceed?
<micahg> ddecator: drew212: note, flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional package in Lucid, flashplugin-installer is the package that instal flash now
<drew212> micahg: alrite, should i change my response to flashplugin-installer?
<ddecator> micahg: oh is it? haha, good to know, i thought that was still the right package to install..
<micahg> drew212: no, I have a better one
<drew212> micahg: i figured =P
<micahg> ddecator: well, it works for the moment, but probably will be dropped in Maverick
<micahg> drew212: try this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/452314/
<micahg> drew212: or just ask the user if Firefox was restarted after recent updates
<drew212> micahg: i wish i knew how you came up with this stuff =P
<micahg> drew212: I wrote it :)
<micahg> drew212: that's why I need to update the Firefox bug triage wiki
<drew212> i know... but i would never come up with that... i'm still very GUI oriented...
<micahg> drew212: experience helps to know what's valuable, one learns over time
<drew212> :'(i wouldn't even know how to come up with that
<micahg> drew212: I also was using Ubuntu for over a year before I started doing triage and Linux for about 7, so I was used to the cli
<drew212> yeah, this is my first year solid linux/ubuntu
<drew212> sometimes im scared of CLI, it takes too long for me to look up commands to do stuff when i can use a GUI, if i had the commands memorized it would save tons of time though =X
<ddecator> you learn the commands in time as well :)
<micahg> drew212: so, it takes time to learn, be patient
<drew212> true
<drew212> but you and ddecator know so much its daunting, but inspiring...
<ddecator> drew212: i still feel that way about micahg :p
 * micahg feels that way about a lot of people :), but it takes time to learn these things
<drew212> ddecator: yeah, but you're still part of bugcontrol and know a ton more than me...
<ddecator> drew212: all in time :)
<drew212> true, true
<ddecator> drew212: i was just really starting to get involved in january
<micahg> drew212: man pages are very useful and asking questions is invaluable
<drew212> man pages?
<micahg> drew212: on the command line, you can type man followed by a command to see documentation
<drew212> ddecator: if someone disables an addon and that fixes the issue how do we proceed: see bug 587727
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587727 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crash in Thai session when login facebook (affects: 3) (heat: 219)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587727
<ddecator> i think that's a language pack
<drew212> me too
<ddecator> i'm not really sure what the procedure is for issues with language packs. micahg?
<micahg> ddecator: language packs should cause crashes...
<micahg> s/should/shouldn't/
<ddecator> micahg: doesn't seem like they should. generate a crash report?
<micahg> ddecator: yep
<ddecator> drew212: do you have that response?
<drew212> micahg: ddecator: i'm on it =)
<drew212> yes, i've been hitting all the bugs that need crash reports that dont have them =)
<micahg> ddecator: it could be a system component that's interacting pporly
<ddecator> drew212: sounds good :)
<ddecator> micahg: ah, that could be...hopefully the crash report will tell us :)
<drew212> you should hit like 5-6 bugmail spams with the crash report needed stock response =P
<micahg> ddecator: right
<drew212> oops, i think i just asked for a crash report on a bug that has enough information... he included a GDB stack trace, but IDK exactly what that information is: bug 595941, should i not have asked for a crash report from apport?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595941 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Crashes when typing in the address bar (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595941
<drew212> :P, i just noticed hes a dev too, now i feel like a fool, haha.
<micahg> drew212: I'll reopen
<drew212> alrite
<ddecator> these things happen, it's part of learning :)
<drew212> thanks for fixing my skrew ups micahg :P
<micahg> drew212: you caught it :)  good job
<drew212> i see the stack trace jargon and i skim/skip over it, i need to pay more attention
<micahg> drew212: paying attention is a crucial skill for triage
<drew212> true
<micahg> drew212: BTW, man is short for manual
<drew212> yea i figured that
<drew212> ddecator: what do we need for bug 559562? I don't see a backtrace for the crash, but there is some technical jargon in dmesg.txt i dont understand. Should i ask for a crash report?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 559562 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox doesn't function (affects: 1) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559562
<ddecator> drew212: since it got assigned to firefox, it'd be helpful if they ran apport-collect so we could see what extensions they are using and make sure they are using a version we support :)
<micahg> drew212: I'd use the old untouched bugs message on that oen
<ddecator> oh yah, it's from beta 2 :p (sorry, i shouldn't be trying to do 5 things at once)
<micahg> (12:09:24 AM) micahg: drew212: paying attention is a crucial skill for triage  <-- s/drew212/ddecator/ :)
<ddecator> micahg: yah, i know :p
<drew212> micahg: i wouldn't have noticed it was from beta =P
<drew212> did they change how karma works? it seems its going up slower than i remember it going...
<micahg> drew212: more people, slower karma increases?
<drew212> idk, when i triaged last year i remember my karama reaching 800 rather quickly, it seems its just going up slower now (i realize its not updated instantly)
<drew212> or maybe i was imagining things
<ddecator> i've never really understood how karma is determined, i stopped watching mine haha
<drew212> yeah, i just notice it from the grasemonkey thinger micahg showed me...
<micahg> drew212: ddecator: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<ddecator> oh..
<micahg> drew212: BTW, no sound in flash on hibernate is an old bug
<drew212> micahg: duplicate of?
<micahg> drew212: I had this issue a couple years ago
<micahg> maybe last year
 * micahg searches through bugmail
<micahg> bug 305396
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 305396 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flash will not play properly in firefox 3.0 after waking up from suspend (dup-of: 312295)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305396
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 312295 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flash will not play in firefox 3.0 after waking up from suspend (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312295
<micahg> drew212: I don't remember what happened with teh bug
<drew212> but he is still having this problem in lucid... is it a regression then? i notice you said it isn't an issue in jaunty
<micahg> drew212: well, it's most likely hardware related so it might have never been fixed on that user
<micahg> s hardware
 * micahg still doesn't understand the sound stack
<maco> here's the deal on audio bugs: everyone gets their own bug, period
<maco> no duplicates on anything in kernel land, period
<maco> that bit about kernel land is orders from JFo, the kernel team's bug triager
<drew212> so sound is a kernel issue? i'm lost
<maco> very very often, yes
<maco> even when it seems like pulse is at fault, its very often a kernel bug bubbling up the stack
<micahg> drew212: so, I'd suggest using the sound debugging wiki page
<maco> and while many audio bugs *seem* the same (oh look, its quiet and they both have hda-spec chips) they almost always require separate patches to fix
<maco> so, unless the hardware is identical (and sometimes different hardware lies and even claims the same subsystem vendor and id, ex: macbooks), dont mark them as dup
<drew212> should i mark this for the linux package and subscribe the ubuntu-audo team and let them handle it?
<maco> drew212: and if suspend is involved in causing issues, id be *darned* surprised if there wasnt a kernel component to that, by the way
<maco> never ever subscribe anyone other than yourself
<maco> errrr wrong sentence
<maco> i was thinking assign
<maco> 2am, dont mind me
<drew212> i have 0 experience with kernel and sound issues
<maco> yes subscribe is fine
<maco> but dont assign
<drew212> right-o
<drew212> should i file it against the linux package?
<maco> its an already filed bug right?
<drew212> yes
<maco> id just put a note saying it may be kernel related given the acpi stuff involved in suspend/resume
<maco> after subscribing audio team ;-)
<maco> that way they get that note in email and have a look-see
<drew212> a note, you mean a comment?
<maco> yep
<drew212> maco: thanks =)
<drew212> maco: i just coppied and pasted your response because idk what acpi stuff is =P
<maco> its the power management magic pixie dust :)
<maco> also what makes a lot of hotkeys work
<maco> special stuff happens to the system to suspend, hibernate, and resume and sometimes that stuff gets wonky
<drew212> yeah =X
<drew212> well im off to bed, thanks again maco
<maco> good night
<maco> i should go too
<xteejx> Hey guys, how do I find what package provides a certain file?
<David-T> dpkg-query -S /file
<xteejx> Ahha! Thanks :D
<zus> good morning everyone
<benuski> howdy
<shaw> Hi all , wanna join your bug squad  , what is the qualification set by you guys ?
<om26er> shaw, these are the requirements https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad#Requirements
<om26er> well
<benuski> If someone asked, in a bug report, that a notification that a package has been successfully installed be added to software-center, should that be marked as wishlist or converted to a feature specification? I'm thinking wishlist, but since I'm new I wanted to run it by other people
<dekenx> Where should I file a live cd bug under?
<penguin42> where does it break?
<dekenx> When loading the system
<penguin42> what's the last thing you see on the screen?
<dekenx> oh no it doesn't crash, it just takes 10+ mins to load and continually shows: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 358116
<penguin42> that's a bad burn of the disk or a bad cd drive
<dekenx> and no it's not a a bad cd
<dekenx> nope
<dekenx> popped it into another computer (much older) booted without error
<penguin42> doesn't matter, you can have CDs that are a bit marginal and will work on some drives, it could be the drive that is marginal not the cd
<dekenx> popped  in an old ubuntu into the troublesome computer, also no error
<dekenx> burned another at lowest speed, same thing
<dekenx> md5 everything and it checks out
<dekenx> popped in a new Fedora 13, exact same issues, but anything older or from other distros works
<dekenx> i've been trying to figure out this mystery for a while now
<benuski> Could someone mark bug #596559 as a wishlist bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596559 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Lost text file contents due to desktop bug - change autorecover defaults! (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596559
<penguin42> ok, is that the only error - or is there some detail around it?
<dekenx> here is kern.log (scroll towards the end): http://paste.ubuntu.com/449430/
<penguin42> dekenx: OK, I'm not that great at reading some of the newer errors; but it starts with a 'Sense Key : Medium Error [current]' which does sound like a bad sector, but the interesting thing is it gets into the 'Hardware Error' and I don't know if that really is a bug somewhere
<penguin42> dekenx: So I still think you've got a bad disc/drive - but then whether there is a separate problem with recovery well I guess there could be
<dekenx> penguin42: yes I know, it's quite strange but older distros check out
<dekenx> penguin42: I have more than 20 live cd's all seem to work except Ubuntu 10.04 and the new Fedora 13
<dekenx> penguin42: I also have dmseg.log if you want it
<penguin42> dekenx: What about an old live image burnt recently? ie is it the burner/batch of discs that's gone bad
<dekenx> penguin42: I burned 10.04 twice one on one computer and one type of disk then another computer and another cd brand
<dekenx> so I doubt it
<dekenx> penguin42: plus I burned the new Sabayon Linux recently, also works fine
<penguin42> dekenx: Have you tried swapping the drive out?
<dekenx> penguin42: well I guess I can try that, but then that still means there is incompatible with the current drive and lucid
<dekenx> and its not a bad drive/disk
<penguin42> dekenx: If you swapped the drive and it still happened then you could prove it wasn't a bad drive
<dekenx> penguin42: what if I swapped and it didn't happen?
<penguin42> dekenx: I'd still say it was more likely a bad drive, but you could show those errors to someone who really knew the sata error paths
<dekenx> penguin42: then how come all other releases/distros still work
<penguin42> dekenx: Maybe what they had on those sectors was less important, or maybe it is that for some reason error recovery is better
<dekenx> penguin42: ok so regardless, first step is to try a new drive, i'll get on that then
<dekenx> penguin42: well I just reallized that computer has only SATA and it's the only SATA drive I have.
<dekenx> penguin42: maybe that's why i never had a problem with the others, the were all IDE
<dekenx> penguin42: maybe there's some boot opriotns I can try for SATA? it seems to always be the same sector
<penguin42> dekenx: I doubt it, I really think those are media failures, the recovery however I'm suspicious of
<dekenx> penguin42: you mean how it keeps going?
<penguin42> dekenx: I mean the 'hardware error' don't look right to me, the 'Media error' is the normal error for a bad disc or drive; but I'm not used to reading the SATA derived errors
<penguin42> dekenx: The other thing is that always being the same sectors is also the normal behaviour for a bad disc
<dekenx> penguin42: UPDATE look what i found, and would you look at that, same sector: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/572279/comments/6
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572279 in linux (Ubuntu) "getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) (dup-of: 532984)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 532984 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 won't boot on HP Compaq Pentium 4; displays an irrelevant Glib warning on the console (affects: 102) (dups: 4) (heat: 268)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dekenx> penguin42: The exact same sector is quite a coincidence don't you think?
<penguin42> dekenx: Now I'll grant you that is odd
<dekenx> penguin42: thanks, and i'm glad I found a similar case, problem is bug has no solution
<penguin42> dekenx: It's not obvious to me if the bug that is attached to is actually relevant to the problem
<dekenx> penguin42: at least to one comment it was, im going to go back and look if i get that getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) thing in boot.log
<penguin42> even if you do, it's not obvious if that's the same problem
<dekenx> penguin42: ok i got to leave for I while but I'll try to put lucid on a usb later and try that
<Kangarooo> hello. is it possible to make ubuntu-bug for nonexisting package? i just wrote ubuntu-bug remin (tab) and it helped writing to remind and there is such package but i dont have it installed. when i make command remind then i get info this package isnt installed
<Chauncellor> Hi, I'm having issues with a launchpad member repeatedly opening an invalid bug. Is it possible for an project manager or something to lock it closed?
<Kangarooo> Chauncellor: first contact need to be made if he is not making reason why he opened it. its allowed for everyone to open bug
<Chauncellor> Contact has been made. here is the report
<Chauncellor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/596127
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596127 in ubuntu "Ubuntu bugs not fixed (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<Kangarooo> in contact mail to inform that without reason theres no need to open again it
<Chauncellor> Kangarooo: This bug report does not qualify
<Kangarooo> well thrue in that bug name there is. that like bug 1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 18 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 453) (heat: 2434)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<micahg> Kangarooo: I'm replying
<Chauncellor> Kangarooo: Okay, I'll talk to someone more competent
<jjesse> wow what twas that all about?
<micahg> jjesse: idk, but I just replied to the bug
<jjesse> was reading ths scroll seemed a bit crazy
<micahg> Kangarooo: what do you mean by non existing?
<yofel_> Kangarooo: apport can file bugs about not-installed packages, or do you mean  packages that aren't available? apport should say 'not a genuine ...' there
<Kangarooo> well the package is not installed. i was tryng to understand why one plugin from gnome-do doest work. so i tryd to ubuntu-bug about exact plugin. sicne i couldnt get with ubuntu-bug gnome-do (tab) get something like gnome-do-badplugin but there wasnt such. so i tryd ubunt-bug badplu (tab) and there it was. but as im ussually looking what is beeing installed and couldnt remember badplugin package installed then i tryd badplugin in terminal but got its not
<Kangarooo> ok so theres some reason why its possible to ubuntu-bug see noninstalled packages ? and why even possible to report noninstalled packages?
<yofel> you got cut off by the character limit 'terminal but got its not ...?'
<Kangarooo> then i tryd badplugin in terminal but got its not installed. so thats maybe need to be somhow marked witch is installed when in ubuntu-bug mode
<micahg> Kangarooo: you can report a bug about a not installed package
<yofel> Kangarooo: apport doesn't really care if a package is installed or not, what if the bug you want to file is about the package refusing to install?
<Kangarooo> ah ok micahg but thats strange things going to reproduce. user(for example me) cant even know is he reporting about installed package (in cases user doesnt know programm package name but knows ubuntu-bug will help with (tab)).
<Kangarooo> and also would that kind of bug report be usefull couse it shows noninstalled_packagename (not installed)? that can be seen when pressing [+] in ubuntu-bug gui but im never pressing it couse dont want to see info i dont understand jet and there is more then i understand jet.
<micahg> Kangarooo: might be a feature request or a problem with installing
<yofel> well, apport shouldn't refuse to file the bug, but a warning somewhere wouldn't hurt I guess
<Kangarooo> yes thats what ill be doing - now i just want more ppl to agree :)
<micahg> yofel: I think it says it on the confirm to submit box
<Kangarooo> yofel: ok so if a bug report about noninstaled package is useless then this needs to be removed- thats its possible to ubuntu-bug to noninstalled
<Kangarooo> micahg: no it doesnt
<ddecator> Kangarooo: but reports about packages that aren't installed aren't necessarily useless
<Kangarooo> also this affects apport-cli and ubuntu-bug TTY mode
<micahg> Kangarooo: under Package it shows the package and that it's not installed
<yofel> micahg: yes, but do you look at that every time? (a ordinary user most probably doesn't)
<micahg> yofel: yes :)
<Kangarooo> ddecator: ok then how bugreport about X can be usefull if report contains X not installed?
<Kangarooo> micahg: yes thats what i wrote. but also who looks there under [+]?
<yofel> Kangarooo: as I said, how do you report a bug about a package not being installable due to a dependency conflict? (so that apt won't even try to install it)
<drew212> ddecator: or micahg bug 596659 looks like a feature request, but it should be handled upstream, no?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596659 in firefox (Ubuntu) "No busy indicator in full screen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596659
<yofel> IMHO we're already restrictive enough when it comes to filing bugs, we don't need to make it even harder
<Kangarooo> yofel: one way is directly in LP. filling ubuntu-bug noninstalled package will give some more info about why package not installed?
<yofel> well no, but I don't have to add apt-cache policy ... and don't have to go the annoying no-redirect path
<micahg> drew212: yep
<micahg> drew212: it's because they moved from the spinner as the cursor to the spinner in the tab, there's probably an upstream bug already for it
<drew212> so how would i mark it if i were able to triage it? wishlist, and then forward upstream?
<yofel> so it does add useful information, and apport adds the dependency list of a package always, which is actually useful in these cases
<micahg> drew212: yes, but search upstream first
<Kangarooo> also if ubuntu-bug about noninstalled is some easyr way its not needed to remove ubuntu-bug to show noninstalled but it would be nice if at least only installed packages show in terminal with (*) or (+) :)
<drew212> thats what im doing... but nothing is coming up at all =X
<ddecator> drew212: like micahg said. if you find it upstream, we can link it and mark it :)
<ddecator> drew212: firebot is sometimes the best way to find upstream bugs imo
<ddecator> (for mozilla)
<Kangarooo> yofel: arent dependecies included when reporting about installed package?
<Kangarooo> only?
<yofel> er, let me check
<drew212> firebot?
<ddecator> drew212: it's on the mozilla servers. you can message it and it will do bug searches. otherwise you can just use the bugzilla search and not limit it to firefox (since it might be in core or somewhere else)
<yofel> Kangarooo: oh, can be
<Kangarooo> in witch package yofel ?
<yofel> I mean, it seems it doesn't include them when the package isn't installed
<Kangarooo> couse maybe you actually have that package installed
<drew212> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=482985 looks like a good one, comment 14 especially
<micahg> drew212: mozilla 171350
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 171350 in Toolbars "[cust] allow customization or better control of full screen toolbars" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171350
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 482985 in General "Loading/busy/spinning mouse indicator/pointer/icon missing" [Normal,New]
<yofel> about the terminal, adding +/* wouldn't work I think, maybe we could give apport another option for this case
<yofel> like -n/--not-installed
<yofel> and make it refuse by default
<drew212> i still think mine is better, its newer and is more directly related...
<yofel> Kangarooo: can you file a bug about apport in any case? I'm interested in what pitti thinks about this
<micahg> drew212: that bug is more general, as is mine...
<drew212> yeah... so which one do we use?
<drew212> should i submit a new bug upstream? that seems best IMO
<micahg> drew212: I think a new upstream bug depending on that bug sounds best
<drew212> i'll provide links to the other two bugs as possible solutions
<micahg> drew212: no
<micahg> drew212: mark them both as depends on
<drew212> ok
<drew212> i've never reported upstream =X
<micahg> drew212: just state why you're filing a separate bug so it's not marked as a dupe
<ddecator> i'm not a fan of the way bugzilla is setup, it's not as user-friendly as lp (then again i'm more familiar with lp so i'm biased..)
 * micahg likes bugzilla :)
<ddecator> if i could use google to search bugzilla bugs, i'd probably like it more :p
<micahg> ddecator: add the firefox plugin and learn how to use it :)
<ddecator> micahg: which one?
<micahg> ddecator: for Mozilla's bugzilla
<micahg> ddecator: it's actually a search engine
<drew212> micahg: should i put all hardware platforms?
<micahg> drew212: I think so
<ddecator> micahg: o.o i've never heard of that plugin
 * ddecator goes to install it
<drew212> and all OSes?
<micahg> drew212: yes
<drew212> micahg: how do i add the two bugs to the report?
<ddecator> oh i like this plugin..
<drew212> how do i link to the upstream bug, its not working =X
<drew212> nevermind, i got it.
<drew212> ddecator: what kind of response should i give now that i have linked upstream?
<drew212> i dont have a stock response for bugs i've forwarded upstream
<micahg> drew212: it should be in the greasemonkey extension
<micahg> drew212: bug #?
<drew212> bug 596659
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596659 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "No busy indicator in full screen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596659
<drew212> its not, it says thank you for submitting this bug upstream
<micahg> drew212: no, upstream
<ddecator> i thought there was a stock response for that..
<micahg> ddecator: yes, I thought there is
<drew212> ddecator: micahg: but i added the bugwatch correctly?
<ddecator> drew212: looks like it
<ddecator> drew212: 'Upstreamed'
<drew212> ddecator: haha thanks =)
<ddecator> it just needs you to add a link to the upstream report at the end :)
<yofel> there is, 3rd one on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A%20bug%20that%20should%20be%20handled%20upstream and 'upstreamed' yes
<drew212> is my upstream bug acceptable?
<drew212> what do i mark the status?
<drew212> just leave it as new for firefox(ubuntu)
<micahg> drew212: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/452628/
<micahg> drew212: that's specific for Mozilla bugzilla
<ddecator> micahg and his custom responses, has one for everything :p
<micahg> drew212: that's not how you do depends in bugzilla, there are fields
<drew212> micahg: are you going to mark it triaged?
<drew212> micahg: where? i couldn't find them anywhere...
<drew212> i see it now, but that wasn't there when i was submitting the report =X
<drew212> micahg: can you triage it for me?
<micahg> drew212: done, and I accepted the upstream bug
<micahg> drew212: did we check this in 3.7?
<ddecator> oh, i can do that
<drew212> micahg: idk how i would do that, but i gotta get to work =X
<ddecator> and it's the same in 3.7
<ddecator> drew212: ask me to test it :p
<drew212> ddecator: thanks guys =), ill see you around...
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> cya drew212
 * micahg has another person to follow upstream (one reason to love bugzilla)
<ddecator> yah, they need to implement that in lp, would make mentoring a lot easier..
<Kangarooo> ok about apport beeing able to bug about noninstalled is bug 596681
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596681 in apport (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu-bug shows possible to report noninstalled packages. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596681
<micahg> Kangarooo: that's not a bug
<Kangarooo> micahg: now i can report about wrong package when reporting about non working one but the same name. if i would see i dont have that package installed or dont have permission to report about noninstalled time would be saved
<micahg> Kangarooo: well, then usually the triager can figure it out
<Kangarooo> triagers time is wasted
<micahg> Kangarooo: not that much
<Kangarooo> and of course reporters time also
<micahg> Kangarooo: well, if they have a bug the reporter's time isn't wasted
<Kangarooo> new report is needed.
<micahg> Kangarooo: not necessarily
<Kangarooo> micahg: you mean by when finnally when debugger and reported understand another package was needed to report then in case debugger doesnt give exact command how to report another package to same bug then by wasting more time searching to learn now witch command will do that then waste time (report package to same bug) second time and only in case the reporter looks at email and responds?
<Kangarooo> :)
<micahg> Kangarooo: well, it depends on the case, but I don't see too many bugs filed against the wrong package that the reporter could have known better.  If we need to be clearer on how to do things on the triager side, we can work on that
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-13
<jv13613> Hi all. I would like to help fix bugs, but do not know how to program. I do realize there are other things I could do, but I would especially like to help get patches applied to a branch and get merged. Would it be ok if I just download patches, apply them to a branch, then upload to launchpad and ask for a merge proposal? And is there any way to attribute the patch to the person that posted it?
<stlsaint> jv13613: patching invovles some programming/packaging
<stlsaint> jv13613: not just bug reporting
<stlsaint> jv13613: there isnt like a patching repository (that im aware of) where you can "download patches" as you put it
<jv13613> i understand that. i would not mind using the commandline to build and test the package.
<stlsaint> jv13613: ok so your looking to get into packaging?
<stlsaint> jv13613: or bug squad?
<jv13613> packaging I guess. I understand that Bugsqaud just organized the bugs. right??
<stlsaint> jv13613: bug squad members can do more than just triage bugs but for starters here ya go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<stlsaint> jv13613: for packaging: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jv13613> Yes I have read both already
<yofel> If you want to get into packaging the MOTU team is where you want to start at in #ubuntu-motu
<jv13613> thank u
<stlsaint> yofel: was i missing something there?
<yofel> not really, although for packaging the motu team is the right place to start at, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<yofel> you do need to read the packaging guide though anyway
<stlsaint> yea, guess i didnt tell him what he wanted to hear
<njin> pedro_: hello fellow, as today i've got some free time, can i help you in something ?
<pedro_> njin, hello!, well pidgin always needs some love and there's more than 100 new bugs to be check ;-)
<njin> pedro_: ok thanks, I start
<njin> :-)
<pedro_> thanks !
<veger> bug 649610, could someone set the importance to Wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 649610 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Impossible to sort the email accounts (affects: 10) (heat: 52)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649610
<veger> and, what should I do? Add an upsteam report?
<RedSingularity> veger: whats your name on launchpad?
<RedSingularity> veger: never mind.  Found you.  Done.
<brendand> this bug should have Medium importance, as a usability issue in a core application: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/796640
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 796640 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Dragging off "Yes" / "No" doesn't cancel the click (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<veger> RedSingularity: thanks! What do you think? Should I add the report upstream and mark the bug as Triaged?
<RedSingularity> veger: unfortunately i have no experience with evolution in terms of triaging.  Not exactly sure of the next step to take with that :/
<veger> ok :)
<RedSingularity> veger: well you could check for duplicates...have you done that yet?
<veger> RedSingularity: noy yet, I'll start doing that first
<veger> *not
<RedSingularity> veger: yeah, make sure someone else has not reported it yet.  If they have, mark a duplicate.
<veger> RedSingularity: It seems to me that there are no duplicates
<veger> I'll wait for an evolution 'specialist' to ask for further directions, thanks for helping
<RedSingularity> veger: no problem :)
<veger> bug 786245, the report is not able to (stable) reproduce the bug (I asked for more info). Should I close it as Invalid and ask the reporter to reopen the bug when he has more information available?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 786245 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Cannot submit second task (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786245
<veger> *the reporter
<pedro_> veger, yes please
<veger> pedro_: ok
<veger> I found an upstream report for bug 649610 and added it, should I change the LP report status to Traiged now?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 649610 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Impossible to sort the email accounts (affects: 10) (heat: 52)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649610
<veger> *Triaged
<pedro_> veger, yeah , do you have the rights to do it?
<pedro_> otherwise mark it as confirmed and i'll change it for you to triaged
<veger> pedro_: no I do not have the rights... :) So if you could it mark as Triaged, please
<veger> (keep on forgetting about the required rights...)
<njin> pedro_: can you set bug 796371 as wishlist for me, thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 796371 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Pidgin spell check languages names are not user friendly (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796371
<pedro_> sure
<CarlFK> what's the site for posting screen shots?
<CarlFK> and is there a cli to post an image? (better yet to take the shot and upload in one clicky)
<CarlFK> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
 * micahg thought xfce4-screenshooter could do it
<micahg> that's a GUI though (when you take the screenshot you can post)
<CarlFK> curl -v http://imagebin.org/index.php -F nickname=carlfk -F title=testpost -F disclaimer_agree=Y -F mode=add -F image=@test.png -F Submit=Submit
<CarlFK> < Location: /index.php?page=add&errors=Image+type+not+allowed.
<CarlFK> any guess what the problem is?
<veger> bug 698035 talks about a 'not sufficient enough' help text on the terminal, but the man pages are more sufficient/complete. Is it a good thing to close the report as Invalid and point to the manual pages? Or should I ask upstream whether they are willing to modify the terminal help text?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 698035 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution --help talks unhelpfully about "the specified component" (affects: 1) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/698035
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-14
<basix> can someone please take a look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/791660 It needs triaging.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 791660 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Dual-Screen setup broken in Unity (natty) (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<thulle> getting timeout-errors adding a bug to launchpad last half hour, any info on when it's fixed?
<charlie-tca> Been that way for months
<thulle> k, so just to keep on trying?
<micahg> thulle: there's a problem with bugs at the moment being looked into
<micahg> thulle: I'd save your notes in a local file and try again tomorrow
<thulle> micahg: thanks! and already done:) will get some sleep and try in the morning
<micahg> thulle: good night
<charlie-tca> bug filing should be fixed now, according to lauchpad
<charlie-tca> bug filing should be fixed now, according to launchpad
<psusi> is there a release manager around who can approve the series tasks for bug #675108 please?  it's a natty regression with a proposed patch that I've worked into a bzr branch and tested... going to forward port it to oneiric next, but the SRU will need the natty task.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 675108 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-power-manager adds battery to indicator twice when battery hot-unplugged and plugged back in (affects: 42) (dups: 8) (heat: 130)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675108
<yofel> there should be more of them in -motu than here
<micahg> pedro_: I looked at unity recently  and it has > 1500 bugs, looks like a good candidate for a future bug day
<pedro_> micahg, sure i'll add it to the planning page :-)
<veger> pedro_: for bug 791007 and bug 793381, I asked for a (more) complete backtrace. You closed the reports as invalid afterwards. Should I had them get closed form the start?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 791007 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution crashed after sending an email with a link (https) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793381 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution crashes with segmentation fault (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793381
<pedro_> veger, we ask people to enable apport and thus provide a new and better report
<veger> ok, I will do that next time as well
<roadmr> yay apport
<pedro_> veger, thanks a lot :-)
<veger> pedro_: thanks for helping again :)
<roadmr> hi folks: bug 780962 and bug 792501 look the same to me, I'd like to dupe them but am unsure if it should go under unity or libreoffice. Also, unable to duplicate, but two people with the same problem looks legit enough to me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780962 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Conflict with unity dock (affects: 1) (heat: 106)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780962
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 792501 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "sidebar launcher apears unexpected when i use libreoffice (affects: 3) (heat: 353)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792501
<veger> bug 698035, the reporter reports that the --help text is incomplete (according to his ideas). The complete text can be found in the manual pages... Should I open an upstream report for this case and let them decide what to do?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 698035 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution --help talks unhelpfully about "the specified component" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/698035
<LoOoD> I have a server that was running an older kernel version in lucid. And it kernel paniceed the other day. Should I still report a bug about it and post the kernel trace it printed out?
<LoOoD> It did reboot into the lastest kernel version when it came back up
<penalvch> Lo0oD: If you can reproduce the oops in the most recent kernel for Lucid then feel free to report a bug about it.
<LoOoD> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-15
<brendand_> every time i try to edit the Bug Day page it's giving a server error. changes still go through
<hggdh> brendand_: unfortunately, known issue on the wiki, still being worked on
<brendand_> hggdh - i'm just wondering is that why i can't get the hug-day tools to work today
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> not sure
<brendand_> i think my .hugday-config is correct
<brendand_> it's got moin_id set so should be okay (set correctly i'm not so sure)
<brendand_> can someone try using them?
<brendand_> so i can be sure
<hggdh> brendand_: it could be, only real way to know is to add some debugging to the tool
<hggdh> (I cannot test it now)
<brendand_> ok
<brendand_> if anyone who was using it succesfully last time is reading this, can you please try with this weeks hugday?
<brendand_> i had it working but had to do a reinstall in between
<brendand_> what's the best response to 'i didn't install libdvdcss' bugs in totem?
<brendand_> Invalid?
<hggdh> brendand_: can you give us a bug #?
<brendand_> well there's more than 1 :)
<hggdh> one of them?
<brendand_> of course
<brendand_> just waiting for the page to load
<brendand_> bug #760981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760981 in totem (Ubuntu) "tried to play a DVD... (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760981
<hggdh> huh
<hggdh> brendand_: "it is not as simple as that, so marking invalid" is not a good answer
<brendand_> perhaps
<hggdh> is there an easy way to install the necessary decoders? It is documented, and easily accessible?
<brendand_> it's not codecs, it's libdvdcss which we aren't allowed to ship or even provide in repositories for legal reasons
<brendand_> there is a script buried in /usr/share/docs/
<brendand_> i believe that's the best we're able to do under the circumstances
<hggdh> I understand. *We* cannot provide it. Nothing prohibits us from linking an information page (and adding a blurb stating _why_ we cannot directly provide it
<hggdh> but this should be easily accessible to a casual user
<hggdh> (my personal view)
<brendand_> would be my personal view too
<brendand_> i guess the companies that own the encryption keys don't agree
<hggdh> but, no matter what, just saying this is not a simple solution, so !invalid! is _not_ the answer we need to get across
<brendand_> i'd like to give the right answer though
<hggdh> even if we cannot even link, for legal reasons, we should give the end-user an easily accessible reasoning
<brendand_> i don't believe it's 'we haven't bothered yet'
 * brendand_ wants to find someone who knows the right answer
<hggdh> neither do I -- but I do not use DVDs, so I never had this issue. But the basic point remains: either we (1) provide links to where it can be done, or (2) provide an explanation on why we cannot do even that
<hggdh> and it should be visible
<augustinT> I think you can just explain that you can't ship libdvdcss for legal reason
<augustinT> by commenting the bug
<autra> ?
<hggdh> this would resolve the bug (perhaps), but not the lack of information issue in the general case
<hggdh> getting back to it -- and this is part of bug triage ;-) -- what we have is a series of bugs asking for 'how to play a DVD'. We can answer and close all of them now
<hggdh> but this is not *solving* the problem. Not knowing how to play a DVD is not really the _base_ issue here
<hggdh> the base issue is not having this information readily (and clearly) accessible to the end user
<hggdh> by answering the bugs we are solving a specific user problem, but not the real issue.
<hggdh> until this happens, we will have bugs opened with the same Q. Again, and again.
<brendand_> hgddh - that's something we'll have to live with if the situation we have today is the best can be done legally speaking
<brendand_> hgddh - of course there is another way to play encrypted dvd which is to buy an application from the software center
<loganaden> hi
<hggdh> brendand_: indeed, but this is not the *cause* for these bugs. The bugs are a consequence of lack of information
<brendand_> hggdh - yep, fully agree. trying to find out why we don't give more info
<jibel> pedro_, hi
<jibel> pedro_, I think bug 795332 is a gtk 3 bug not 2, isn't it ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 795332 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in app_chooser_online_get_default_ready_cb() (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795332
<pedro_> hello jibel
<roadmr> hi folks: bug 780962 and bug 792501 look the same to me, I'd like to dupe them but am unsure if it should go under unity or libreoffice. Also, unable to duplicate, but two people with the same problem looks legit enough to me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780962 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Conflict with unity dock (affects: 1) (heat: 106)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780962
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 792501 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "sidebar launcher apears unexpected when i use libreoffice (affects: 3) (heat: 353)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792501
<pedro_> jibel, yeah but lp doesn't want to change it to gtk+3.0 :-P
<jibel> pedro_, indeed, that's weird
<pedro_> tried the same the other day in the end i just leave it as gtk+2.0
<jibel> it doesn't even want to reset to ubuntu ???
<jibel> the error is ''None' is a binary package. This bug has been assigned to its source package 'gtk+2.0' instead.'
<roadmr> oh, apt-get install None?
<pedro_> hahaha
 * pedro_ tries
 * jibel asking on #launchpad
<charlie-tca> hggdh: how do I get weechat to beep for pm's to me?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: you have to install a plugin
<hggdh> charlie-tca: let me check
<hggdh> charlie-tca: there are some, the easiest to install is beep
<pedro_> hello charlie-tca hggdh :-)
<hggdh> pedro_: good afternoon!
<charlie-tca> Hello, pedro_
<charlie-tca> hggdh: thanks. I will do that
<hggdh> charlie-tca:  /weeget install beep
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> huh?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: on the "1" channel, enter "/weeget install beep"
<charlie-tca> okay
<hggdh> it will actually work from any channel, but the responses will only show up on the "1"
<charlie-tca> weeget is not recognized
<hggdh> huh?
<charlie-tca> it doesn't know the command "/weeget"
<hggdh> charlie-tca: try /help weeget
<charlie-tca> okay
<hggdh> charlie-tca: what weechat version are you running?
<charlie-tca> 3.5
<charlie-tca> file:///home/charlie/.weechat/perl/beep.pl
<charlie-tca> file:///home/charlie/.weechat/perl/beep.pl
<charlie-tca> I hate this
<charlie-tca> anyway, "weeget" is not a command or option.
<charlie-tca> I will dig into the docs
<hggdh> charlie-tca: heh. sudo apt-get install weechat-plugins weechat-scripts
<hggdh> ( am running GIT, and I forget about the packages0
<hggdh> )
<charlie-tca> Hard enough to learn this again. Got to stay with stable until I can make things work.
<charlie-tca> hggdh: Thanks for the help
<hggdh> yeah. Glad to be able to help
<charlie-tca> hggdh: now I done it... Found weeget, got more scripts available than I will ever need :)
<hggdh> charlie-tca: heh. Welcome to plugin hell (which one I choose, etc)
<charlie-tca> seems so. Thanks
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 796311 has a patch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 796311 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Unity progress bar should hide when not needed (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796311
<mvo> thanks bdmurray - I check it out
<loganaden> hi
<bdmurray> what wiki page talks about workarounds?
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: workarounds for what?
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<njin> hello, can someone set bug 797873 to madium for me, thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797873 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity 2.7.7: update system, wrong process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797873
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-16
<brendand> this bug is not present in 11.04 -
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/792692
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 792692 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem don't play MIDI files a second time (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<brendand> but there is a different bug with the same functionality
<brendand> should i leave it open?
<brendand> we can't say the bug has been fixed but nor is it reproducible in the new release
* pedro_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Today is a Bug Day! http://is.gd/TZM4kz | Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 7/14/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<brendand_> i can confirm this guys problem with the video mentioned in the bug
<brendand_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/totem/+bug/755461
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 755461 in totem (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "After "pause" and "play" again , it plays only few seconds, then stops (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand_> it has an importance of Normal in Gnome Bugzilla, so I reckon an importance of Medium would suit
<charlie-tca> brendand_: done
<RedSingularity> jibel: How did you figure sunbird to be the issue in bug 790517 ?  The only mention of sunbird in the logs was "Installing sunbird as Depends of sunbird-locale-de"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 790517 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to kubuntu natty failed (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790517
<roadmr> hi folks: bug 780962 and bug 792501 look the same to me, I'd like to dupe them but am unsure if it should go under unity or libreoffice. Also, unable to duplicate, but two people with the same problem looks legit enough to me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780962 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Conflict with unity dock (affects: 1) (heat: 106)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780962
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 792501 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "sidebar launcher apears unexpected when i use libreoffice (affects: 3) (heat: 353)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792501
<jibel> RedSingularity, this is bug 760713, but it's supposed to be fixed. I didn't had time to look at the details to check if it is actually not fixed or something specific to the user setup.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760713 in nss (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 fails: sunbird/karmic holds back libnss3 (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 84)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760713
<RedSingularity> jibel: yeah thats it.  How did you figure sunbird?  I dont even see it mentioned in those logs.
<brendand_> hey pedro_
<brendand_> can i ask a quick question?
<pedro_> sure
<brendand_> pedro_ - if i submit an application for Bug Control membership early next week will it be reviewed in the Thursday meeting?
<hggdh> brendand_: not much of a chance... we wait for two reviews, and then we wait for a _week_ before making it official
<hggdh> brendand_: the reviews are done via ML
<brendand_> hggdh - well, that's ok
<elopio> good morning ubunteros :)
<elopio> when I try to close a bug with something like
<elopio> hugday close 618836
<elopio> I get ValueError: One or more bugs can't be found: 618836
<elopio> does it work for you?
<braiam> elopio: me too!!
<elopio> braiam: at least I'm not alone :)
<elopio> braiam: I found a conversation here: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/03/10/%23ubuntu-bugs.html
<elopio> it's a problem with the url of the bugs in the wiki.
<braiam> elopio: you mean "at least we're not alone" ;)
<elopio> ok, I think it should work now :)
<elopio> I have a doubt. If we ask somebody to send the issue upstream, should the issue be marked as incomplete?
<Ampelbein> elopio: I usually set to confirmed and move to triaged when the upstreaming has been done.
<elopio> Ampelbein: that sounds good. And what if after some months nobody has send it?
<elopio> I added a reminder coment
<elopio> but it should remain confirmed for ever if no one sends it upstream?
<Ampelbein> elopio: you can open an empty upstream task and check in a month or so. if noone sends it, I report the issue upstream myself.
<elopio> Ampelbein: Ok. Do you send it even if you can't reproduce it?
<Ampelbein> elopio: depends. I let my gut decide. ;-)
<Ampelbein> elopio: what is the bug in question?
<elopio> :)
<elopio> thanks for your answers Ampelbein. A hug for you.
<elopio> the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/590800
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 590800 in totem (Ubuntu) "Pause sets video back (affects: 5) (heat: 21)" [Low,Confirmed]
<elopio> brb. I'll feed my gut, so he can make wise choices :D
<braiam> elopio: you changed the wiki or what??
<jpiche> does anyone from bug control have a minute to look at the "importance" on bug 775950?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775950 in linux (Ubuntu) "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed! upon boot (always reproducible on battery only, but sometimes on AC too) (affects: 21) (heat: 110)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775950
<pfefferz> hello?
<pfefferz> I'm seeing a weird emacs issue
<pfefferz> emacs: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: pango_font_description_get_style
<pfefferz> GNU Emacs 23.2.1
<pfefferz> I think this happened after my last autoupdate
<micahg> sounds like it's missing a dependency
<micahg> or needed a rebuild
<pfefferz> yeah...
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-17
<valorin> Is there anyone around who can help with getting a really annoying Unity bug noticed and eventually fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/755842
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 755842 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Non-maximized windows which sit on the border of a workspace move when called (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 58)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> valorin: we don'
<charlie-tca> valorin: we don't do the fixing, we just get bugs ready for the developers to look at. If a bug is annoying, but doesn't affect function and usability, it will take longer to get fixed.
<valorin> charlie-tca, Sorry, I should've said I just need it sent in the right direction. It looks like it's being ignored atm, so it's obviously not where it needs to be...
<valorin> Oyt
<valorin> It's a big usability problem for myself and many others
<Logan_> hey, I have a triaging question, if anyone's around to help :P
<micahg> !ask | Logan_
<ubot4> Logan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Logan_> I think this bug needs triaging - a fix was apparently released, but users have commented since saying that there still are requisite workarounds
<Logan_> ubot4: bug 522998
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522998 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 6 other projects) "XHCI (USB 3.0) kernel Module Prevents Suspend (affects: 83) (dups: 3) (heat: 396)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522998
<Logan_> I tried asking in <#ubuntu-kernel>, but nobody seems to be responding :/
<lifeless> Logan_: what do you mean by 'triaging'
<Logan_> er, well I guess just assessing the bug and whether or not it should be at its current status, I guess
<Logan_> it doesn't seem to be getting a lot of attention albeit the number of the people that it continues to affect, even though there was a "fix released"
<lifeless> so its fix released
<Logan_> yes, but the fix didn't really fix it, basically
<lifeless> its almost certainly the case that there are other bugs with the same symptoms
<Logan_> it's definitely related, though - my laptop has a USB 3.0 port, and I tried one of the XHCI workarounds in the comments, which did work, but it's still not an official fix
<lifeless> Logan_: what ubuntu release are you running?
<Logan_> natty
<lifeless> then you have usb 3 power management
<Logan_> hypothetically
<lifeless> you may have devices on your usd 3 bus that don't support power management
<lifeless> that would fit your symptoms but be a separate problem
<Logan_> but I thought that USB 3.0 requires power management capabilities...?
<lifeless> say that there is a usb bluetooth adapter in your laptop and its device driver doesn't support power management, and its on the 3.0 bus
<lifeless> thats a for instance.
<Logan_> there's only one USB 3.0 bus on my laptop/one port, and there isn't anything connected to it
<lifeless> anyhow
<lifeless> if that screipt from the forums worked, its not clearly the core bug or something else
<lifeless> so file a new bug
<Logan_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<Logan_> that's all that's listed for Bus 003 from lsusb
<Logan_> okay, I'll file a new bug
<jtaylor> does sudo not save credentials for a while anymore since todays updates?
<jtaylor> ok no my system is just seriously screwed up o_O
<jtaylor> screwed up by my, not related to ubuntu
<jamespage> :q!
<jamespage> doh!
<roadmr> why you trying to quit us :(
<brendand> i'd like to make this bug Medium importance as it's a usability issue in a (very) core application:
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/798642
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798642 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Hard to close dash when shortcuts are minimized (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 7/14/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<brendand> this bug should be medium too
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/774967
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774967 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Super 1..9 doesn't work when "Alt/Win key behaviour" is not default (affects: 2) (heat: 79)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> effectively you can't use any key other than super as super or it breaks a lot of unity shortcuts
<elopio> hello triagers.
<elopio> bug 552325 has been sent to upstream. Can someone mark it as triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552325 in totem (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Chapter titles show by default on loading new movie (affects: 8) (heat: 42)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552325
<Ampelbein> elopio: done
<elopio> thanks Ampelbein
<elopio> the patch of this issue 610616 was applied on debian
<elopio> can someone please mark it as triaged too?
<Ampelbein> bug 610616
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/avalon-framework/+bug/610616
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 610616 in avalon-framework (Debian) (and 1 other project) "avalon-framework copyright invalid format (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Unknown,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610616
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 610616 in avalon-framework (Debian) (and 1 other project) "avalon-framework copyright invalid format (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Unknown,Fix committed]
<Ampelbein> elopio: done. I also set importance to "low".
<elopio> Ampelbein: great. Thanks :)
<njin> hello guys, wich tool can I use to open casper-rw ?
<deuxpi> Can someone change a status back from Fix Release to In Progress on LP:771788 please?
<pedro_> deuxpi, done
<deuxpi> pedro_: thanks!
<pedro_> you're welcome
<CarlFK> anyone have a workaround for bug 798962
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798962 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) ""automatic login" not saved or respected (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798962
<evaluate> CarlFK, if you use gdm3 you could try this: http://pastebin.com/KgiYNgAa
<CarlFK> evaluate: how do I switch to gdm3?
<evaluate> I'd guess 'sudo apt-get install gdm3' and then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3'
<CarlFK> "Package gdm3 is not available, but is referred to by another package."  :(
<micahg> CarlFK: we don't have gdm3 in oneiric yet
<CarlFK> micahg: k - I'll just keep logging in.
<CarlFK> hopefully it will get fixed before I go postal
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-18
<CarlFK> natty loaded snd-hda-intel - todays oneiric 3.0-1 does not, so no sound.  should I bug this in lp?
<elopio> CarlFK: yes. Please report any error you find.
<CarlFK> elopio: will do.  any idea what package?  guessing kernel
<loganaden> hi
<penguin42> Hi
<njin> charlie-tca, bug 799238
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799238 in casper (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu amd64 20110618 xserver abort (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799238
<charlie-tca> njin: startx won't work with Xubuntu, you have to use
<charlie-tca> startxfce4 to start all the modules
<charlie-tca> what happens when you try to start lightdm?
<charlie-tca> njin: The install from the menu works, but the live session does fail today
<charlie-tca> Considering these are the first images we have gotten in over week, not bad
<njin> charlie-tca, it works with startx
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<njin> charlie-tca, do you need that I try to start with lightdm?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> We will wait a day or two and sign it off fixed
<njin> ok, thanks
<charlie-tca> Thanks for testing it
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-19
<valorin_> Is there anyone around who can help with Bug #755842? It's a pretty bug usability bug imho, but it doesn't appear to have been noticed by the right people in over 2 months...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 755842 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Non-maximized windows which sit on the border of a workspace move when called (affects: 19) (dups: 3) (heat: 78)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755842
<Bombadill> Hi, I need some help with Launchpad: #799225
<Bombadill> How do I get the state back to New so that it gets reviewed by the ubuntu-sponsors team?
<Ampelbein> Bombadill: hi!
<Ampelbein> Bombadill: I can set it back to new or just upload to ubuntu.
<Bombadill> please set it back to 'New', it's a Sync request
<Bombadill> or, just sync it ;)
<Ampelbein> I'll set it to confirmed and let an archive-admin sync it. (-2 isn't on packages.debian.org yet)
<Bombadill> okay, thanks a lot!
<Ampelbein> Bombadill: as to your question why it didn't fail on debian: I don't know, maybe something to do with arch:all packages being built by the uploader (you) and not the buildds. (the failure was at the -doc package)
<Bombadill> ah, good point
<Ampelbein> thanks for making a new debian upload so quickly for a ubuntu issue btw! ;-)
<Bombadill> no problem. From my experience with my packages, Ubuntu problems almost always are Debian problems too ;)
<Bombadill> Ampelbein: Thanks a lot for the Launchpad updates.
<Ampelbein> yw
<penguin42> does anyone know if there is an equivalent debian bug channel somewhere?
<Bombadill> penguin42: hmm, I don't know, but I guess you would get a better answer on #debian-devel
<Ampelbein> penguin42: hmm, maybe #debian-bugs or #debian-devel on OFTC?
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Thanks; I rarely use OFTC
<Abhijit> charlie-tca, ping
<charlie-tca> Pong
<Abhijit> charlie-tca, may i pm
<charlie-tca> sure
<bullgard4> [Natty 64-bit] My new computer shows after 1 week for the 1st time: "panic occurred, switching back to text console". It shows a detailed error report of 64 lines in a virtual console.  To report meaningfully to Launchpad, do I have to copy all 64 lines by hand, or will I find them in a log on hdd after restart?
<charlie-tca> Usually they will be in a log, if it was already running a desktop, it should be in /var/log/kern.0 or /var/log/syslog.1 after the restart
<bullgard4> charlie-tca: Thank you for your information.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-11
<lukstr> I have an interesting situation with sudo happening on a 2-day old fresh install of xubuntu 12.04
<lukstr> is this the right channel to ask about such things?
<brendand> lukstr, it's fine to ask here
<lukstr> Ah thanks brendand. My account password (the one passwd accepts, for example) differs from my sudo password
<lukstr> but they're the same password, and sudo seems to be presenting a case sensitivity issue
<hggdh> lukstr: not sure I understand, byt default sudo will require your account's passwor
<hggdh> d
<lukstr> hggdh: it does, but in this case it seems to accept my account password with anything for the first character (the rest is correct) except for what the first character should be
<lukstr> I'm also using kerberos w/pam: I ran sudo auth-client-config -a -p kerberos_example
<lukstr> on my 11.04 box this worked fine as expected, I'm suspecting something weird is going on
<lukstr> if I change my password to something other than my kerberos password it seems to work correctly...
<lukstr> I can paste my pam profile if it helps
<lukstr> ah I figured it out
<lukstr> This bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/auth-client-config/+bug/526999
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 526999 in auth-client-config "Password is ignored on local login, even for root" [Low,New]
<lukstr> in combination with this terrible guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/kerberos.html#kerberos-linux-client
<lukstr> at the bottom it recommends to use the kerberos_example
<lukstr> which essentially turns off
<lukstr> root password authentication
 * LordOfTime glances in
<lukstr> I guess I will file a doc bug?
 * LordOfTime walks out since the bug doesn't need his attention
<LordOfTime> nope, i'd leave it as is
<LordOfTime> for now
<lukstr> :'(
<LordOfTime> wait for jdstrand to verify the example, if he can't then its a bug
<LordOfTime> i mean, you *can* file the bug
<LordOfTime> but...
<LordOfTime> to be honest, the config file example ***DOES*** say its only an example.
<LordOfTime> and by default examples should not be used in production (normally)
<lukstr> well I mean, the example Neal posted in the bug thread works for me, but the issue is that the example is not for production use (as he states) but the docs on that page say to use it :P
<lukstr> so my issue is with the documentation suggesting it is an important step
<lukstr> that's how I ended up in this mess after all
<LordOfTime> feel free to file the doc bug
<LordOfTime> i'm not saying you shouldnt
<LordOfTime> i'm just saying dont expect an immediate resolution of that bug ;)
<lukstr> ah that's fine
<lukstr> :P
<lukstr> it would be pretty slick if the aforementioned fix made it into a future release, setting up krb is a breeze
<lukstr> any karma bot in here?
<lukstr> karma LordOfTime
<lukstr> oh well
<LordOfTime> hm?
<LordOfTime> oh
<LordOfTime> yeah, there's no karma bots
<lukstr> LordOfTime, hggdh, brendand: thanks, keep up the good work :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-12
<maanskyn> Hi, I was wondering if someone could give me some advice on reporting an issue with mouse sensitivity
<maanskyn> I don't know against which package to report the bug
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor: around?
<jtaylor> yes
<TheLordOfTime> question for you re: bug statuses.   should a bug's status be set back to "Confrimed" while it waits for a sponsors team review, or should it remain as "in progress"?  (its a security bug, same one I pointed at earlier in -packaging)
<jtaylor> probably depends on how the team works
<jtaylor> I'd say triaged is the more appropriate state
<jtaylor> in progress could imply to sponsors someone is still working on it and does not need sponsoring yet
<TheLordOfTime> well given this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/nginx/+bug/956150/comments/13  i think i'll set it back to "Confirmed" which is what seems to have been prior to the original debdiffs uploads
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 956150 in nginx "March 15th 2012 Security Advisory" [Medium,In progress]
<TheLordOfTime> you know who i should ask, i should ask sbeattie, since mdeslaur doesnt know (someone on the security team would know... :P)
<mdeslaur> TheLordOfTime: just pick one, and declare that to be the new way of doing things...that's what everyone else does :)
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<TheLordOfTime> that *could* work, actually... xD
<TheLordOfTime> oh, great, more timeouts from LP
 * TheLordOfTime is not pleased
<mdeslaur> TheLordOfTime: there, see? launchpad has decided for you :)
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> LP's strange, its been timing out *randomly* on *random pages*
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: well, the timeout was just reduced to 5s
<TheLordOfTime> micahg: that may explain why LP Bug 1 times out when i try to view it
<TheLordOfTime> but there's a TON of pages, even pages specific to individual packages or projects that time out
<micahg> that's been timing out for a while I think
<mdeslaur> micahg: seriously? the timeout's been reduced? that's why everything I try to do has been timing out today?
<micahg> mdeslaur: yep
<mdeslaur> awesome
<mdeslaur> I can't use launchpad to track bugs anymore
<seb128> launchpad, or how to make work hard for your users
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<micahg> mdeslaur: if there are regressions, please file bugs
<mdeslaur> micahg: I was told the OOPSes I'm getting are already being linked to bugs
<micahg> ah, ok
<mdeslaur> micahg: of course, they're all old bugs what were "fix released" a couple of years ago
<micahg> mdeslaur: no, ignore that, one has to search for similar timeouts in LP
<micahg> that bug linking in OOPSes is broke
<mdeslaur> micahg: ok, bug filed
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> another contentless ping... sigh...
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-13
<ljj-justin> hi all,  bonding don't work on my ubuntu(precise) server
<freedomrun_> help, can`t report bugs anymore! reinstalling apport doesn`t help, does anyone knows how to reactivate this functionality??
<hggdh> freedomrun: if these are crash reports, we do not directly report a bug anymore, the crash report is sent to a site that collects them
<freedomrun> hggdh, you mean from /var/crash .. it that why for some there is a state *.uploaded? (and I know I didn`t filled bug report)
<hggdh> freedomrun: yes indeed
<freedomrun> hggdh, ah I got it "name".uploaded is just a ref that it is already uploaded but everything is written in "name".crash .. but where are they uploaded can I see my error reports I cannot find them all in my launchpad??
<TheLordOfTime> freedomrun: go look under your profile for bug reports
<hggdh> it is not a bug report, it is a crash report
<TheLordOfTime> ah...
<hggdh> they are all uploaded to https://errors.ubuntu.com; access is controlled
<TheLordOfTime> hggwait, you mean its not getting uploaded as a crash bug?
<TheLordOfTime> ahhhhh
<TheLordOfTime> i see.
<TheLordOfTime> that's one of those restricted pages :)
<hggdh> yes, I am afraid. Bug Control has access to it
<freedomrun> oh
<hggdh> and maintainers also. It is expected that maintainers will look there, and open bugs as needed
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<freedomrun> and I guess that can be controlled under control panel --> Privacy --> Diagnostic
<hggdh> now, about that I do not know. I see no such path on my laptop
<freedomrun> not shure this is better than apport way where user could help dev by describing the problem
<TheLordOfTime> but then, if it were filed as a crash bug, it'd be privatized and then nobody could see it until private information is purged.
<hggdh> also that, yes.
<TheLordOfTime> crash bugs contain personal information on occasion, or rather "private information", so...
<TheLordOfTime> regardless of the method used to report the crash, its privatized
<TheLordOfTime> either for bugcontrol or devteam
<hggdh> a gdb 'thread apply all bt full' can contain a lot of private data
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-14
<dlentz> would it be possible for someone to change the milestone for bug 949641 to ubuntu 12.04.1 ? Also, someone randomly changed one of the tasks from Triaged to Confirmed (please change back). thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 949641 in fglrx-installer "Installing both fglrx and fglrx-updates results in: error exit status 1 -"/etc/init.d/atieventsd exists during rc.d purge"" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949641
<hggdh> dlentz: done, thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-15
<TheLordOfTime> !bugs
<ubot2> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TheLordOfTime> oops
 * TheLordOfTime destined that for -bots
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-16
<econnell> is there any way to escalate a bug?  bug #82853 has existed since 2007 and is still a problem... but it was fixed in debian in april 2010
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 82853 in openldap2.3 "Add support for the smbk5pwd overlay" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82853
<econnell> is there any way to escalate a bug?  bug #82853 has existed since 2007 and is still a problem... but it was fixed in debian in april 2010
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 82853 in openldap2.3 "Add support for the smbk5pwd overlay" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82853
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-17
<switchblade_> i've been trying to boot from a USB, but install hangs on splash
<switchblade_> never proceeds
<trinikrono> did you try asking in #ubuntu switchblade_ they normally deal with bug filing here, unless of course you have a bug report thon you can speak about it here
<wylde_> anyone alive?  A user in #ubuntu has found a bug in some kernel header descriptions.
<flowerpot> The description for package linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae says it's for 64-bit systems, but I understand that PAE is actually for 32-bit systems.  I tried reporitng this via "ubuntu-bug linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae" but ubuntu-bug complains that the package doesn't exist, which is not true.
<flowerpot> $ apt-cache search linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<flowerpot> linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae - Linux kernel headers for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<flowerpot> Could one of you please add this issue to the Ubuntu bug tracker?
<Daekdroom> flowerpot, I think you should report it against 'linux'
<flowerpot> so, ubuntu-bug linux ?
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<Daekdroom> I believe that if it's not linux, it should be linux-meta
<flowerpot> I'll give it a shot
<flowerpot> Is any private information from my computer made public via ubuntu-bug?
<flowerpot> and by "private" I mean identifying information, mainly
<Daekdroom> It shouldn't be.
<flowerpot> ...comforting
<Daekdroom> Some package reports are marked as 'private' by default.
<Daekdroom> Which means only the Bug Control team (whose members are approved by a council) can see the data, and if necessary remove anything before making them public.
<flowerpot> Can I choose to make it private somehow?  I trust that nothing major is disclosed even with a public bug, but I'd feel more comfortable doing that
<Daekdroom> To be honest, I don't even think it's necessary for you to use apport to report it given it's about a package description.
<flowerpot> Is there an easier way?  I don't think I'm registered with ubuntu and I'd rather not go through the process unless it's required..
<flowerpot> sorry for being such a paranoid fart
<flowerpot> and lazy
<Daekdroom> Even if you do use 'ubuntu-bug' to report it, you'll need a Launchpad account.
<flowerpot> maybe i already have one...i'll check.
<flowerpot> sigh, whatever, we're never anonymous on the internet anyway
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-10
<micahg> hggdh: Main promotion can happen for stable releases in some circumstances (look at the recent MaaS promotions in Precise
<hggdh> micahg: yes, and there is also the kernel/X upgrades on Precise. But these are, most of the times, exceptions
<micahg> hggdh: yes, I didn't fully read the backscroll though, so not sure about this specific instance
<kotux> hello
<kotux> Can anyone help me with bzr?
<Techie-Micheal> Hi. I filed a bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1189284. I just got the email from the bot reminding me to pick a package for my bug. However, this seems to affect the core rather than a specific package. Any advice on what I can move this bug to and/or add to make this report more useful so that it gets fixed?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1189284 in Ubuntu "File ownership in /var/log prevent files being written to" [Undecided,New]
<RoyK> anyone into xfs here? found a rather ugly bug in xfsprogs - see bug 1189567
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189567 in xfsprogs (Ubuntu) "xfs_repair fails to repair filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189567
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-11
<RoyK> hm... bug 1189567 is confirmed by an xfs developer in #xfs for the version that comes with 12.04. can someone please look into it? a major filesystem should be repairable :P
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189567 in xfsprogs (Ubuntu) "xfs_repair fails to repair filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189567
<RoyK> bug 1189567
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189567 in xfsprogs (Ubuntu) "xfs_repair fails to repair filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189567
<RoyK> anyone that knows how to get this fixed?
<hggdh> RoyK: have you tried talking about it in #ubuntu-devel? (I have no clue on xfs in any form)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-12
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
 * TheLordOfTime just woke up xD
<isuckassatubuntu> hi what is lite update for ubuntu
<isuckassatubuntu> hi preecher
<isuckassatubuntu> what is lite updateing
<preecher> hi
<isuckassatubuntu> is wynatic update different form ubdating in ubuntu
<isuckassatubuntu> dating
<isuckassatubuntu> i thing it called synatic
<isuckassatubuntu> do you know what im even talking about
<isuckassatubuntu> preecher
<isuckassatubuntu> i new to ubuntu
<preecher> ah ok, if you like it half as much as i have you will be more than happy with it as an OS
<isuckassatubuntu> - apt synatic somthing
<preecher> isuckassatubuntu, probably better asking in the ubuntu channel rather than the "bugs" channel
<isuckassatubuntu> you got the udate in ubuntu
<preecher> isuckassatubuntu, i only update on fridays- and i just accept all updates included
<isuckassatubuntu> but their a liter verision update like utorrent lite fro examle
<isuckassatubuntu> lite updating for udate your ubuntu
<isuckassatubuntu> called synatics updateing it like compreses it
<isuckassatubuntu> the updates
<preecher> im not familiar with that
<isuckassatubuntu> i splet that worng my spelling sucks like my typing
<isuckassatubuntu> synaptic
<isuckassatubuntu> i found it synapticpackage manager
<isuckassatubuntu> never heard of SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MANAGER
<isuckassatubuntu> APT - GET INSTALL SYNAPTIC
<isuckassatubuntu> is that better getting updates that way instead of getting your update from inside ubuntu itself
 * hggdh wonders who, and what this was all about.
 * hggdh also marks the nick/IP for future kicks
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-13
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> I reported a bug a week or so ago. I just received an update from bugbot that the tag "resolution" was added. Is this referring to screen resolution, or that an actual resolution to the bug is in the works?
<gotwig> Hello
<gotwig> I want that the pc does not suspend when I close my lit, when I already told the computer it should shut down. Where can I report this issue
<roasted> gotwig: bugs are reported on launchpad.net
<gotwig> roasted, I know
<roasted> gotwig: you can also report it via ubuntu-bug in terminal, but I am not sure what package it would be filed under
<gotwig> roasted, I ask for the specific software project
<roasted> that I am not entirely sure of offhand
<ubuntu-tt> gotwig: whats the problem there is a wikipage about finding packages
<ubuntu-tt> did you see that page as yet?
<roasted> I'd like to see it for future reference. got a link?
<ubuntu-tt> sure one sec
<ubuntu-tt> >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<ubuntu-tt> there is also some debugging pages that can be helpful
<gotwig> roasted, have you read my problem
<gotwig> roasted, what do you think, which package is that
<gotwig> or which software
<roasted> I am not sure. That link explains how to find the package name for GUI apps, not something that isn't a GUI app such as a failed suspend.
<gotwig> not failed suspend
<gotwig> I wish the PC does not suspend
<gotwig> when I close the lid, when I before that have taken the action to shutdown my pc
<roasted> and your settings in the power menu are correct I assme?
<roasted> there's independent controls between whether or not AC is plugged in as well
<gotwig> roasted, I know what you mean, but I want that it automaticly manages this
<gotwig> roasted, maybe upstream :X?
<gotwig> sometimes I have to rush quick, as a student, and I just press shutdown, clap the notebook together and run away (to get the bus, lol)
<gotwig> and than ubuntu just suspended it, and it generates heat, in the notebook case, and it didnt shutdown..
<ubuntu-tt> i think you may need to get it to shutdown when you shut the lid then
<ubuntu-tt> instead of filing a bug
<ubuntu-tt> because other people may be fine with it sleeping when the lid is down
<ubuntu-tt> take a look at this gotwig http://askubuntu.com/questions/265800/shutdown-when-laptop-lid-closed
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-14
<Unit193> So I'd think that bug 94494 could be closed as "Won't fix", due to Songbird not releaseing for Linux any more (http://mozillalinks.org/2010/04/songbird-for-linux-dropped-nightingale-picks-up/ I know, not the best source.)  There's already even a bug asking for the Linux fork to be packaged as well. (Bug #1190146) (https://getsatisfaction.com/songbird/topics/debian_ubuntu_package_repositories has some Songbird related, but mostly user, info.)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 94494 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1190146 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] nightingale" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190146
<Unit193> !songbird
<ubot2`> Songbird is a media player based on Mozilla. Official Linux builds and support ended in April, 2010. Ubuntu installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<TheLordOfTime> you poked here didn't you
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  did it get handled yet?
<Unit193> Not as far as I know, may be nothing to do after all.
<Unit193> Well anywho, said hopefully all I know on the subject matter, I'm going to bug out now.
<balloons> ping bdmurray
<bdmurray> balloons: hi
<balloons> bdmurray, per chance to you have a semi-exact date on when apport will be turned on for saucy?
<balloons> normally it's around alpha 1 time, so I assume within the next couple weeks
<bdmurray> balloons: I usually defer to pitti on turning it on
<balloons> indeed, but I'm assuming pitti is gone :-)
<balloons> bdmurray, ok thanks.. the reason I care is because our community testing is slated to ramp up next week. It would be good to turn it on. I'l chat with pitti next week
<bdmurray> balloons: I kind of think that with the quality improvements we should turn it on sooner.
<balloons> bdmurray, do you have the "power" to do it?
<bdmurray> balloons: yeah, I'll check with the release team and upload it today then
<balloons> bdmurray, that would be perfect
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-15
<larsduesing> short question: Where should I ask, if I have troubles with make-kpkg and current git-kernel-tree?
<larsduesing> "The changelog says we are creating 3.10.0-rc5+
<larsduesing> However, I thought the version is 3.10.0-rc5
<larsduesing> "
<mitya57> sounds like a question for #ubuntu-kernel
<larsduesing> ah
<larsduesing> Thanks a lot, mitya57
<mitya57> (but keep in mind that today is Saturday)
<larsduesing> sure :)
<larsduesing> I'm not in a hurry.
<njin> Hallo fellows, where whoopsie store reports ( I need to recover some data to link to the teat case). Thanks.
<njin> teat/test
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-16
<halvors1> Hi!
<halvors1> May you guys please fix this buig for Ubuntu 12.04? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1013597
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1013597 in ifupdown (Ubuntu Precise) "No default route for stateful DHCPv6" [Low,Triaged]
<penguin42> well it's listed as a task open for 12.04 and it is assigned to Stephane, but on 'low'
<penguin42> halvors1: I think it's low because there is a 3 line work around in there
<halvors1> Doesn't work for me :(
<penguin42> ah, hnmm - I don't know enough about IPv6 to help explain why
<halvors1> And it seems to be fixed in 13.04, why not 12.04 too?
<penguin42> halvors1: Well it always gets fixed in dev first and then backported
<penguin42> halvors1: Of course they're always got to be a little careful not to break more than it fixes - and I think the fact that it says there's an apparently easy workaround means it's not too important
<penguin42> halvors1: You could ask on that bug what to do if that work around doesn't work
<halvors1> Could someone here look into it?
<penguin42> this is mostly triage of bugs, not actual fixing - and I wouldn't normally change the priority on a bug that was already triaged and assigned to someone
<halvors1> :(
<halvors1> I wanna use Ubuntu on my server, but seems like i'll not be able to :(
<penguin42> halvors1: I'd ask on the bug and say that the work around in the title isn't working for you and see what happens
<penguin42> halvors1: Show the config you're using
<penguin42> halvors1: You could also try #ubuntu-server
<lapsa> im experiencing frequent system crash http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fZfBmH2P can anyone tell me what to look for? what might be the cause?
<lapsa> running ubuntu 13.04
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-10
<trijntje> Hi all, I ran into a bug with the installer of the mini iso, how can I report this?
<roadmr> trijntje: I think that's debian-installer so you'd have to file a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer
<roadmr> trijntje: what are you seeing?
<trijntje> installing grub always installs to /dev/sda, even if the install is on another drive
<trijntje> roadmr, ^
<roadmr> trijntje: that sounds familiar... but anyway, it definitely sounds like a debian-installer (maybe grub-installer) problem
<roadmr> trijntje: grub-installer is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/
<roadmr> trijntje: please have a quick look at existing bugs to see if anything matches your problem, if not, feel free to file a new one
<trijntje> roadmr, yeah, the graphical installer used to have the same issue a few releases back
<trijntje> looks like this bug has been around since ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/46520
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 46520 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "d-i does not provide a way to select which drive to install grub to" [High,Triaged]
<roadmr> wow that's old
<roadmr> trijntje: there's a d-i grub-installer/bootdev setting now, so that bug may just be outdated
<trijntje> yeah, and pretty bad. Lucily I was testing things on an old laptop, I think it would have permanently broke my system if it installed another grub to my encrypted main laptops mbr
<hggdh>  80
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-11
<Jentsch> Hi everyone,
<Jentsch> I have found a bug within the configuration of phppgadmin package, could some one point me to place where to report it?
<Jentsch> sry, but new to the contibution stuff
<Jentsch> It should be very easy to fix, just a file needs to be moved
<brendand> Jentsch, looks like they are on sourceforge: http://phppgadmin.sourceforge.net/doku.php
<Jentsch> brendand, thank
<Jentsch> brendand, but the bug depends on the apache2 configuration so may it isn't charge of the phppgadmin team.
<Jentsch> sry, I'm just not shure
<brendand> Jentsch, maybe just report i on apache2 in ubuntu and someone might pick it up
<brendand> ubuntu-bug apache2
<Jentsch> brendand, thanks again. I will do that
<ianward> Hello, I see debian jessie/sid have eglibc 2.19.1.  14.04 LTS has 2.19.0.  Does anyone know when 14.04 updates will have 2.19.1?  I can see on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty 2.19.1 is listed as a "packages with differences".  I don't understand when the updated packages from Debian get rectified and make it into trusty updates, and whether there's anything I can do to help with this.
<rbasak> ianward: this isn't really the right channel, but unless there are specific high impact bugs to fix a eglibc update is unlikely - we have new releases for that kind of thing. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for policy and rationale.
<ianward> rbasak: thanks. do you know what channel i should use?  This is the upstream bug https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=722075
<ubot5> Debian bug 722075 in libc6 "libc6: getaddrinfo() sends DNS queries to random file descriptors" [Normal,Fixed]
<rbasak> ianward: ah, great - you have a specific bug. Try #ubuntu-devel - eglibc being a bit special I'm not really sure about it.
<ianward> rbasak: ok thanks
<rbasak> ianward: also, if there isn't a Launchpad bug, you should create one and link the Debian bug. Then we can track progress of the issue in Ubuntu - which is clearly a valid issue if Debian have acknowleged it.
<ianward> rbasak: ok great i'll check
<jtaylor> the trusty package does have a few backports
<jtaylor> e.g. the math issues are fixed
<rbasak> It looks like bugfixes have been backported in previous releases, too - so this one could well be a candidate for that.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-12
<emma> sorry but nothing ever happens here anymore
<Pici> k
<hggdh> heh
<ali1234> can someone give me an executive summary of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1200857
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1200857 not found
<ali1234> (it's private)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-13
<TuxRescue> friendly greetings!
<TuxRescue> what can people do with bugs that are lacking love like these: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/3945 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/57418 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 3945 in Launchpad itself "Support debtags in Launchpad for products and packages" [Low,Triaged]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 57418 in Launchpad itself "Publish debtags in Packages file" [High,Triaged]
<TuxRescue> i think it would be of greater value to have package tag information in ubuntu but most people simply dont know about it and so they cant support the related bugs
<brendand> TuxRescue, fix them themselves
<brendand> TuxRescue, there's absolutely zero chance that something like that would be implemented in Launchpad these days
<brendand> TuxRescue, the beauty of FOSS is that is realistic thing to do, you don't depend on the maintainer to fix/implement it
<TuxRescue> thanks for being honest with me, brendand
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-08
<psusi> where can you download the original 14.04 iso ( not 14.04.2 ) for testing?
<psusi> ahh, there it is... under the releases/14.04 directory on cdimage rather than in the 14.04 directory
<psusi> nope... damnit... that only has the amd64+mac one, not the plain amd64 one
<psusi> ahh, there it is... on old-releases
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-09
<padv> Can somebody part of BugSquad team reopen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+bug/1256279 as New or Confirmed, thanks!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1256279 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "Typos in Package: ceilometer-agent-central - string # 13907" [Low,Triaged]
<padv> On ceilometer (Ubuntu) please, thanks!
<TJ-> done
<padv> Thanks TJ!
<padv> TJ-: Thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-10
<nescius> hello, I'd like to report a bug but I have no clue which component could be the problem - front sound jack does not output sound when plugged, when unplugged, then sound works though reporo connected to back..
<nescius> this has been reproduced on kubuntu 14.04 and 14.10 on desktop pc and notebook with freshly created user with empty home dir
<hggdh> nescius: chances are it is either kernel, or pulseaudio
<nescius> thanks, I tested older kernels with same result, didn't see any recent updates of pulseaudio in apt-get history
<hggdh> so i sounds like hardware-related (if other kernels failed the same)
<hggdh> nescius: please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Hardware_bug_reports_.28linux_kernel.2C_xorg.2C_sound.2C_etc..29
<hggdh> nescius: actually the whole page may help you find your way (yes, it is long, but such is life)
<nescius> hggdh: thanks, but i dont think this applies to me.. only front jack does not work, i am quite sure that bios is not included in this one
<hggdh> may not be bios. But, still, it seems like hardware not identified
<nescius> it works... except for the output, i am already bothering Blueskaj from #kubuntu
<nescius> http://www.perfugium.net/images/alsamixer-unplugged.png
<nescius> http://www.perfugium.net/images/alsamixer.png
<nescius> so the alsa recognises that the front jack is in, mutes the output to my 5.1 speakers and outputs nothing to front stereo
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-13
<Lonel> hello
<Lonel> is there any channel for general ubuntu questions?
<maxb> It sounds like you want #ubuntu (though it can be *crazily* busy in there)
<Lonel> Thanks I will check it out
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-14
<carlos___> really guys?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-13
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone target https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1581200 to trusty, please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1581200 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu cloud-init expects trailing dot on GCE metadata FQDN" [Medium,Fix committed]
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: done.
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: Thanks!
<hggdh> just FYI: #ubuntu-bugs-announce is suffering from a lack of new bugs due to a feed issue (probably)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-15
<maxxD> Hi! I need some help getting my A2DP Headset connected properly..
<teward> maxxD: #ubuntu is better for support
<maxxD> teward: okay thanks
<Towkir> in ubuntu, under which packages will graphical issues be reported ??
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-17
<slashd> Hi ubuntu bug control team, could you please nominate the LP: #1593378 for Trusty ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1593378 in openldap (Ubuntu) "crash in slap_bv2ad using repeated tags" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1593378
<rbasak> slashd: done
<slashd> rbasak, tks
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-18
<vooze> Hi, I have two quite annoying bugs in 16.04, both is reported, bug it does not seem to draw any attention from canonical or devs, What can I do? It's these two bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1574324 (pulseaudio + bluetooth) and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574020 (unity-greeter + maybe networkmanager) How do I get some focus on these for 16.04.1 ? :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1574020 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't use networkmanager from lightdm" [High,Confirmed]
<martinl> Hi there.
<martinl> Can I ask a question (aksing for help) regarding Wireless adapter?
<martinl> After suspending the PC to sleep, it wont turn back ON.
<martinl> even restarting the network adapter in terminal does not helpňI have to restart the system.
<martinl> I found some posts on askubuntu, but neither of them helped.
<martinl> Can I get some help here, or do I have to report a bug through launchpad?
<martinl> Never done this before, would apreciate som help, or direction.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-19
<melodie> hello
<melodie> I have an issue with geany in Xenial. Since a few days when I launch it it does not show, and it starts a process that eats almost all the RAM. I'd like to do a strace before reporting it : how do I end the command line to make it write the output to a file?
<melodie> I'll have to seek for bug reports related to geany
<melodie> http://meets.free.fr/files/strace-geany.txt
<melodie> "access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)"
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geany/+bug/1594097
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1594097 in geany (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] Geany 1.27 eats all the CPU and RAM then the session freezes" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-06-12
<rabelais> Hello, I don't know if this is something appropriate to file an ubuntu bug report for. It is a bug in an ubuntu package (affecting trusty - artful) that has been fixed in a more recent version of the source of this package, and that updated version is now in sid in debian. Is this appropriate to file as an ubuntu bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-06-13
<tdaitx> could someone please create tasks in LP: #1696886 for Zesty, Yakkety and Xenial with importance whishlist? And also set the Main task importance to whishlist?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1696886 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "add apport hook for openjdk-8" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696886
 * sbeattie took care of it
<sbeattie> bdmurray: hey, I was poking at LP: #1697287 and looking at the dpkg history, it looks like unattended-upgrades downgraded the isc-dhcp-client:amd64 package; I didn't realize unattended-upgrades could do that...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1697287 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "package isc-dhcp-client 4.3.3-5ubuntu12 [modified: usr/share/doc/isc-dhcp-client/changelog.Debian.gz] failed to install/upgrade: el paquete isc-dhcp-client no está listo para configurarse no se puede configurar (estado actual `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697287
<fatmck> I filed a bug of kubuntu, but I don't know what package its related, can anyone help me on this?
<fatmck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1697612
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1697612 in Ubuntu "shows 3 monitors when i have 2 monitors only" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-06-18
<Flannel> !-isitoutyet-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubot5> Flannel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> oops
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-06-12
<wvict> hey everybody
<wvict> how can I join bug squad?
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-06-15
<psusi> could a release manager approve the bionic target for #1668148 please?
<rbasak> psusi: no. Please get consensus on your proposed changes first.
<psusi> rbasak: if you will notice, Steve kept saying that the question will not be put back.  That isn't what I was saying needs to happen.  He hasn't responded in a few days so maybe he finally got it, I don't know, but we have hundreds of bug reports coming in like bug #1768553 that are all caused by this change.
<ubot5> bug 1768553 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "[18.04] Grub2-efi package failed to install into /target/" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768553
<rbasak> psusi: maybe put your case to ubuntu-devel@ then?
<rbasak> psusi: if you can't get a clear answer from the ML then you can ask the TB to make a decision.
<rbasak> psusi: right now, from my point of view you have a TB member disagreeing with you on a technical point that I haven't looked into in detail. I don't think it's appropriate to proceed without getting clarity on the situation from other Ubuntu developers.
<rbasak> (or if you convice Steve otherwise)
<rbasak> psusi: thank you for caring, BTW. I appreciate that. If you think that your proposal is better for users, please do continue to engage.
<rbasak> psusi: but in the face of a disagreement we have to make a team decision in order to make progress, and Ubuntu has a clear path on how to achieve that.
<rbasak> if you can't get a clear answer from the ML then you can ask the TB to make a decision> actually I guess the SRU team could make a decision in the first instance, assuming that the same change is already in the development release. If it's not, then it's the TB.
